# Rate the Harbor Freight Tools Thread- Pass or Fail?



## HMF

I saw this idea on another forum, and it is a great resource.

So here goes, of the Harbor Freight tools that we use as home shop machinists, which ones are satisfactory (pass), and which are not (fail)?


Nelson


----------



## Pacer

I am unabashedly a HF fan, I buy a good bit of 'stuff' there...

I think I have 2 items that jump out as a super bargain and astounding wearability - 

First would be the 4 1/2"  angle grinder (orange one) that sells for around $15 - I have had mine for some 10 years and it just wont seem to wear out, its a bit noisy now, but still chugs right along, whether grinding, cutting, sanding, etc.

Second would be the air die grinders in the straight and angle versions that sell for around $15-20, I have 5 of the straight and 3 of the angle with different mountings - with a cut off disc being one of the more handy tools in my shop, with a 3" sanding disc being awfully handy, also grind stones carbide cutters, etc. Here again, I have a couple that are some 6-8 years old and they just keep a going.

Nothing comes to mind right off as to 'bad' stuff. Tho there is some crappy stuff there, it seems to be less common than in the past  (as does the import tools across the board)


----------



## Video_man

<sigh> There's a HF store not a mile from me and I am loaded with discount coupons.  Temptation, get behind me!  

The 4 inch orange angle grinder (saw a vote for the 4 1/2 inch, haven't used it but I notice there's lots more accessories for 4 1/2 inch grinders, should have bought it instead)  is the pink-rabbit-with-a-drum of inexpensive tools...I have one and there are 3 at the machine shop in our rail museum and they just keep goin' and goin....

Doesn't apply to machining, but their heavy-duty power planer is a real nice tool and beats the Crapsman one I've had for years....OTH their 1" sanding belts for my small belt/disk sander last maybe 30 seconds before they come apart.  Can't win 'em all.  Have to admit, for the price, most of the things I have bought there have been good value.


----------



## jworman

I'm 65 miles from a store.  I do like to look at their stuff as sometimes I find a nasty surprise.

Once I mail ordered a bunch of 1/2" pipe clamps.  They were terrible!

I have the tool grinder and I like it.  I have a hand full of 4 1/2 and 4 inch angle grinders.  They have performed very well.  I bought the chain saw sharpener (electric) and I'm pleased with the results.

I once heard of a fellow taking a HF digital caliper down to the Boeing tool room and laughingly asked them to tell him how bad they were.  When he retrieved it the tech told him there was no problems with it.  It met all requirements.  I have a drawer full of them.

I bought the 5 drawer service cart the other day.  I like it a lot.

I have a hand full of various air tools.  They all work pretty well.  I'll have to admit my Porter Cable brad driver jams a whole lot less than the HF or CH ones.

I like their cut-off wheels, the flap sanding wheels, and angle grinding wheels.  You don't feel bad wearing one out, then tossing it.

I have the pipe bender which makes pretty poor bends.  I have the tubing bender that makes pretty nice bends.  I got a plashing hammer on super close out, but I haven't used it much.

One time they had a large window auto dark welding helmet on clearance for about $20.  I ordered one right away.  Some people got them, some didn't.  I was lucky.  I use it all the time rather than my older big window Jackson EQC.  It's a nice helmet.

I'm sure I've got a 100 other things, but I don't think of them right now.  If you can hold it in your hand, you have a bit leg up on getting something useable.


----------



## jworman

Allthumbz said:


> I saw this idea on another forum, and it is a great resource.
> 
> So here goes, of the Harbor Freight tools that we use as home shop machinists, which ones are satisfactory (pass), and which are not (fail)?
> 
> 
> Nelson



I think it's a great idea.  I often look for information before I jump at buying something, especially at Harbor Freight.


----------



## nctoxic

Being a hobby type, I don't put any of these things to a real hard test, but I've been very happy with the 4 x 6 Metal cutting bandsaw.  I did a little tuning to the roller guides, replaced the blade with a better one, and built a stronger stand, but it has worked well for about 3 years.
I have one of their abrasive cutting chop saws and even though the trigger switch failed this year, they sent me a new one for a few bucks, it has also served me well.
I just bought the tool grinder mentioned above.  There was a chip out of the wheel on the left side, and they are sending me a new wheel at no cost.  I will replace the wheels anyway with better ones, but I can't complain about their service.
I'm careful what I buy from HF, so I haven't bought anything over $10 that I wouldn't recommend.

Tim,,,


----------



## krh0003

I have a media blast cabinet from HF and it works great.


----------



## brucer

The 4x6 horizontal band saw is a pretty good deal and i use mine about every time i'm out in the garage...
 I plan on buying another one sometimes and mounting it on a vertical stand.


----------



## irishwoodsman

i bought a manual tire changer for a atc the first tire i mounted and went to break the bead and the bead breaker arms bent in half, straightend them out and welded some cold roll bark to help suport them can break car tires with it now  lol, made the best of a bad situation lol


----------



## bvd1940

The 4 inch grinder, I have never paid more than $9.95 and have only killed 2 in 20 years after abusing them badly. There flush cut hand trim saw is real good for flush cutting on wood. The tile saw is a good deal and its on its 3 remodel on same blade $39.95 and still salable in garage sale:biggrin:
There diesel compression checker works as good as any I have used and only $39.95.
18 Ga brad nailer, still trying to wear it out  There plastic hammers are good if on sale.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## DMS

I have the 4x6 horizontal/vert bandsaw. Got it for under $200 with a coupon. Works great with a new blade.
Have the 4.5 inch angle grinder. Works good for little projects, but vibrates like hell, so you can't use it for long. Switch is also difficult to actuate.

Cheap place to buy tarps, and those work just fine too


----------



## flutedchamber

Many, many, many years ago I ordered two sets of metric impact sockets, one 3/8 drive and one 1/2 inch drive.  I also ordered their large set of air hammer chisels.  Now keep in mind this is way back when the only Harbor Freight was in California.  Probably 30 or perhaps a few more years ago.  The metric sockets I never thought I would have a need for a "good" set, so I bought some cheap imported crap.  The chisels rounded out the order, they were on sale and shipped for free.  All three sets are still alive and well.  I thought at least the chisels would break or be soft..or the tapered end mushroom.  Nope..still as good as the ones from Chicago Pneumatic or Sears.  Ditto for the sockets.  Some show a little, and by that I mean very little wear in the drive hole, but no more than my Snap-on set that cost five times as much.  No socket split it's side out, even when used with an adapter on a 3/4 inch impact.  Oh..yes..the impact adapters.  Bullet proof.  No wear whatsoever..they just got shiny in the drive holes.

Their chip brushes are great..as good as anyones but much cheaper.  Their air hose on a retractable reel is great, both the 25 and 50 foot ones.  Five years and no leaks or complaints.


----------



## bobbyjim

I have so many HF tools I would have to inventory my garage. But recently bought there 18V drill with battery and charger for $14.99. Can't believe how good it works and can buy a replacement batter for about $10.00 with coupon. I have at least 6-7 other 18V & 24V tools all with expensive dead batteries. 
I also have there tire changer, wheel balancer, about 3 different size air nailers, half dozen or so varous air grinders & saws. There 14" cut off saw, welding wire, sockets etc. They all work and just wish they were closer than a 60 mile round trip. And now there offering cheap insurance on there tools. Sure like getting all those free gifts. Got lots of free flash lights that work great, free multi meters, gloves, screw drivers, scissors and more. 

Think I need to make another trip to HF.


----------



## arvidj

Though the pictures are great and an important part of the review *I think the item number is even more important*. If this thread grows to be many pages long ... similar to what is on the garage journal forum ... then searching to get feedback on a particular item will be tough if all we have is pictures. Searching on the item number would make it a no-brainer.


----------



## Weldfab

Based on a "Pass or Fail" rating my opinion would be a fail. Only been there a couple of times but ended up walking out empty handed. Found the quality to be low and not to my liking.
I do have some friends who buy a lot from them and are very happy with the items. Mostly motorcycle equipment like lifts and tire repair tools.


----------



## Dirty1

I got a few things from there, 4-1/2 in angle grinder i bought 3 at $9.99 two are still working good the third one the four screws on the head loosened and the gears stripped. The other two i removed the screws and put in good grease there was hardly any in them, if you have one i suggest you do the same. I also got the 7x10 lathe when it was $299.00 with a 20% off coupon,now its $499.00 DONT wast your money on it,all plastic gears and alot of sanding on the gibs to get a halfway descent cut on alluminum i wouldnt even consider trying to cut steel. I also got a Motorcycle lift not the platform one its item#99887 it works great i had it two years with no problems at all, i paid $129.00 now since people left good reviews its $199.00. If people would stop leaving good reviews, the prices would stay down to what there worth. Well thats my 2 cents Thanks Dean.


----------



## havnfun

I have purchased lots of stuff from HF, mostly stuff that will see little usage. My favorites include the popular 4 1/2 inch grinders(only Chicago Electric), 2 1/2 ton large frame hydraulic jack(which they dont sell  anymore nor stock repair parts), impact sockets, blue flame welding helmet, and chip brushes. All of these items have seen much more use than anticipated and have performed well. My oldest grinder is over five years old while the hydraulic jack is over ten but was recently rebuilt. Price drives my HF purchases. Their prices are rising which will hurt their sales.


----------



## cjsamples

The Five drawer tool cart gets my best rating. I moved out of my big tool box at work and have not looked back since. It can be had on sale for $169. Better quality than the name brands on that item. Item number 95272.
Chris.


----------



## ScrapMetal

I don't have a lot from HF even though I have one within a short driving distance.  For the most part what I do have are things needed for "one-time" jobs where I want to spend as little as possible and it wouldn't matter if the tool didn't survive.  The exception to this, so far, is the little band saw I got a couple of months ago.  Haven't used it enough to really evaluate it and the few issues I did have with it may have been the crappy blade.  Time will tell.

I have a real love of quality tools and to tell the truth walking in to the local HF just gives me a dirty kind of feeling (and not a good kind of dirty either :biggrin.  I will avoid it but find it to be a necessary evil at times.

-Ron


----------



## arvidj

ScrapMetal said:


> ... The exception to this, so far, is the little band saw I got a couple of months ago. Haven't used it enough to really evaluate it and the few issues I did have with it may have been the crappy blade. Time will tell. ...



 If you are talking about the portable band saw then my recommendation ... and it is similar to the recommendation I have for most things I get at HF ... is to take the cover off the gear box and (a) remove the chunks of what I assume were at one time grease that are in there --- note the chunks were no where near the gears but at least inside the gear box  -- and (b) put some good grease on the gears. After that you may want to get a blade from a reputable source just to have one on had but the one that came with mine has worked just fine so the extra blade is simply a spare.

 If you are talking about the ubiquitous 4x6 band saw, there is a group on yahoo that can provide lots of support but the usual "new owner" incantation is to take the cover off the gearbox and remove whatever you find in there – a liquid that might be a lubricant, casting sand, bugs, etc. – and then refill the it with a quality gear oil. Replace the blade with a quality 64 1/2 inch bimetal and enjoy many years of service.


----------



## llarson

Generally, I avoid anything from HF that has moving parts, experienced and heard of too many problems. I have a 4x6 bandsaw [build date on the motor is 1979] that I got at an estate sale about 20 years ago, and it has served me well since. About 8 years ago, the company bought a 4x6 bandsaw for cutting thin stuff, 1/8 and thinner, as the big saw we had lost too many teeth on this mtl. I set this saw up, and had to spend about half a day shimming and aligning it so the blade would stay on track. It's been a problem since, but far better than when new. The one thing I speak well of from HF is the orange 4 1/2" grinder, bought one to use in a necessary but abusive environment because it was cheap compared to our Milwaukee's, and the thing just won't quit.


----------



## nicky

Well I visit HF quite often but usually only buy little things. However I did buy a 5 ton large frame floor jack to lift my camper and tractor with and it works fine. My camper weighs in excess of 6000 lbs. and my tractor an old IH W6 with calcium filled tires, at least that much. I also bought a pallet jack from them, works great.
On the other hand I bought one of those little spot welding guns to use on my stick welder and it was useless. I have not bought any power tools but have bought several hydraulic bottle jacks several being long rams use in my auto rotisserie  and a 20 ton for my hydraulic press and am very happy with them


----------



## Old Iron

When I was working for a living I had and still have DeWalt Drills ( 2 ) small Skill Saw, Rec Saw and others all the batterys are shot now.

I was losing the DeWalt stuff so I picked up 2-12 Volt drill, 3-4 1/2 grinders and the grinders have out lasted the 4 DeWalts I had. One of the grinders lost a brush cap about two years ago and its still working with out it.


The HF drills are still working and the batterys are cheap so I'm hanging on to them.

Paul


----------



## kd4gij

I have the 13 Drawer Red Industrial Quality Roller Cabinet Item # 90320 along with the top and one side box. It is verry havey duty I have it full of hevey tools and the drawers clide verry smoothe. Alot sturdederyer than what craftsman sells at 1/4 the price. I have had it for 5 years and it has held up well. I give it 5 stars. Also there US Genral air compressors are made in the USA. I don't owen one but when I was looking for parts for my Ingersaw ran found out the HF us general is the same compressor.


----------



## HMF

I've owned an engine hoist 3 years. It was left outside in the elements and took a pounding. One of the casters lost its ball bearings. Other than that, it was stellar. The newer one depicted below has the legs skewed and no adjustable legs. The skewed legs allow you to surround the machine better, and I never adjust the legs anyway.  I used it to lift an 1800 pound milling machine. It's a good product. On sale now for $199.


----------



## krh0003

I forgot but I have the engine hoist as well. I've had it about 7 years and have pulled/installed at least 20 motors with it without issue.


----------



## coal miner

+ 1 on the 13 drawer HF roller cabinet . Had one for a year now and it gives a lot of storage for the mill . The rollers actually roll when it is loaded w/ tools . The top serves as a work area and also plenty of room for the Gerstner , that holds the mikes and such .




  After looking at Sears and others , Remline comes to mind , the HF is better in weight and quality , drawers have rollers and move easy . Don't remember the price  , but used one of the 20% off coupons and they honored it on a sale price to boot . So it was a least $150 cheaper than the others .


----------



## Bartolo

I had one of their portable grinders years ago.  I was giving it a work out one day (cutting up a car fender) and it got so hot around the brushes that the plastic caught fire!  As it was burning I could still turn it on and off which kinda amazed me.  Not enough to NOT throw it across the yard in disgust though.  Never bought another – fail (because my DeWalt handled the rest of the job with no issues)

Had a heat gun that did not last long enough to shrink the first piece of heat shrink – fail (the why is obvious) 

I’ve had one of their small bench top drill presses for maybe 20 years now.  Still going but like most of their equipment is underpowered.  By no means a precision, balanced piece of equipment but handy sitting on the corner of my bench– pass (but only because of how long its lasted and I’ve learned to live with it only drilling small pilot holes)

Recently I bought one of their lithium battery 3/8 drills on sale (item#68126).  Light weight, small little drill but again no power.  It has a 3/8 chuck but no power to run a 3/8 drill.  If I stick to maybe half that size it does OK – fail (not enough power to operate as advertised)

While others seem to like their powder coating gun I did not.  Too hard to control the powder flow and very clumsy – fail (just my opinion)

1" chip brushes and shop rags – pass (cheap - disposable)

Motorcycle lift should get a fail because of the cheesy, useless front wheel chock and leaking hydraulic ram.  Once I built a real wheel chock it turned out to be a handy little devise that has seen plenty of use.  The leak is still there (with a small drip pan under it) – fail right out of the box but changed to pass with modifications and because of sale price and coupons.  If I were to do it again I’d buy item# 96349 along with the lift, throw away the wheel chock that comes with it, and bolt this motorcycle chock in its place.  I have one of those chocks bolted into a trailer and it works fine - pass

Pneumatic powered bottle jack – fail because of the amazing amount of compressor air it requires to operate!

I’m sure there are other items but this is what comes to mind right now.  I’d include more item numbers but most of my experience with them is dated and the item numbers have probably changed.  For years I’ve stayed away from anything they offer with a plug attached to it.  I deviated from this rule with that little drill and got a fresh reminder of why. IMHO their stuff is almost expected to fail and is a surprise when it works as advertised.  When I was younger (with no $$) I had the patience for their equipment.  I try to buy more reliable items these days.

Just my .02


----------



## Old Iron

I have the 13 drawer HF roller cabinet with the middle section and the top chest. I got one of the ones that look like a Kennedy A few months ago.

SWMBO saw it Saturday and all she said was nice tool box. I had to go to the Pensacola VA Clinic yesterday so we stopped at HF on the way home. I looked around but didn't get anything, It was raining really hard so I told the wife I'd go get the truck so she didn't have to get wet.

I pulled up to the store and she was standing there looking to the back of the store. A guy came up there with a cart and a new tool box for her. Well I knew I couldn't say anything so I got out and helped him load it up.I unloaded it this morning put the casters on it set it all togather and told her she could put the handles.

I picked up one of the big hammer drills at a salvage store for $7.00 it had the case and manual but know bits its working fine.

Also have the engine host that folds up, It has pulled a few motors moved a few machings and help me put some togather.+ a bunch of other stuff!

Paul


----------



## bedwards

I have bought a good bit from HF. Some was really bad, a lot has been good. I'll try to post the good ones here.
the tool grinder #46727, only needed the wheels trued, I trued the edges of the tables to the slot also
4x6 band saw #93762, really needs a bimetal blade to work well though
digital calipers seem to work well, need to be re-zeroed regularly
4 1/2 side grinder #91223, their disks seem to hold up good also
2 18volt drills just don't drop them from the top of a 8' ladder (don't ask) they have since been discontinued
18 volt skill saw still works well the flashlight that came with it is not worth a flip though discontinued also
grinder 39798 no problems, could use better wheels
3" grinder #43533 works well alone but the plastic shaft with it is a joke
bought this to replace it shaft grinder #40432 works well
7" tile saw #40315
digital multimeters #90899 great for the price 
have the free flashlights all over the house #65020
10" trim saw #98199 great
jack stands #38846
auto welding helmet #46092
mig welder #97503

I'm sure there is more. I've bought waaaay too much there

be


----------



## joesmith

I would give them a pass.  I have a 9x20 lathe(red) that is close to 5 yrs old.  cost me $539 on sale and 20%  coupon.  I inspected it, adjusted the lead screw alignment and have been using it heavily for mostly "quick and dirty jobs"  I have done a lot of threading using a handwheel.  It's accurate and makes a smooth cut.  I only bolted down the headstock.  The bolt in the tailstock is fastened loosely.  It does'nt cut a taper.  Overall the lathe has been a winner.  I recently sold a Grizzly 9x20.  It was ok but imo the Hf is better.  This summer the headstock bearings tightened.  I replaced them with SKF bearings.  The original bearings we still ok. I leave my larger lathes for the more challenging jobs.  

I also have a set of split point cobolt drills including number and letter drills.  This has turned out to be the best set I have--better than the US set I have had for 30 yrs.  This set now costs about $125 and imo is a good buy.  I got it on sale for $90.

I have lots of other smaller tools.  Most have been good.  I think that if you buy the best tool that HF sells of that type you are ok.  I stay away from the "bargain priced" items.
Joe Smith


----------



## kd4gij

I have the 16 speed floor model drill press it has been dooing me well for about 10 years now. I have also had good luck with there air tools I have the 2 3/8 drills 2 die grinders 1/2" and 3/8" and 1/4" air ratchets paid $10.00 each on sale. Also hahe 3/8 and 1/2" impact wrench and the body saw,4" grinder ,air fileand mini sander. use them all daliy at my job for 5 years now. Thay al were cheap and just work when I need them.


----------



## kd4gij

Thia is my HF tool chest.


----------



## Tom Griffin

Good or bad, we all buy stuff at Harbor Freight. Sometimes the experience is good, sometimes not. I generally tend to go by the "If it has more than one moving part, don't buy it at Harbor Freight" rule, but sometimes I can't resist the temptation. This post is a place to share your experiences with a specific product and give it a PASS! or a FAIL!, so others will know whether they should shell out their hard earned cash or just run away. Here are the rules:

1) If something doesn't fit when you are assembling the product, it's an automatic FAIL!

2) If the product doesn't work as advertized, it's an automatic FAIL!

3) If the product breaks after only a few uses, it's an automatic FAIL!

4) Everything else is a PASS.

I'll start it out. Have fun...

[h=1]*7" Variable Speed Polisher/Sander* # 92623[/h]
	

		
			
		

		
	




*FAIL!...FAIL!*

I had to file the handle to get it to fit the buffer and once I got it together, it makes so much gear noise I have to wear ear protection when using it.


On the other hand, I bought a set of cast iron stakes from Harbor Freight that are used to hammer form sheet metal, and they work just fine. One is rounded and the other is teardrop shaped. Note: No moving parts .

*PASS!*

Tom


----------



## Video_man

My two cents: HF 4 inch angle grinder (orange and silver one) : Pass, the Pink Rabbit With a Drum of inexpensive power tools. Needs a decent
disk, the one that comes on it is for shame.

HF sanding belts for 1x30" belt grinder: FAIL, they come apart in 30 seconds or less

HF Heavy Duty power planer (hand power tool) PASS, much better than the one I owned previously from, er, a famous place where America used to shop. (OK, that's woodworking, but still...)

HF 12-ton shop press, Pass, it just does what it is supposed to do, within it's range.

HF el-cheapo pin punch set, FAIL, so brittle one snapped off while gently tapping out a 1/8" pin in a link chain. Should have known better. 

HF portable bandsaw (Milwaukee hand-held tool copy) PASS, works great if you put a decent blade on it. Milwaukee blades work fine.

HF $7 1-inch dial indicator (impulse purchase, my bad) FAIL, plastic part inside broke in less than a month. Made a new part out of aluminum and now it works ok, to be fair.

HF $50 zoom spotting scope, FAIL, what did I expect for $50? Adequate at one zoom setting in the middle of the range but every where else it's pretty cheesy.:nono:

Ok, why do I have all this HF stuff?  The retail store is less than a mile from my house and I get discount coupons in every magazine and in the junk mail all the time.  I'm weak, I'm a toolaholic, I can't help myself....:biggrin:


----------



## "Mike"

Bougt one of the $9.99 gravity fed paint guns to shoot primer and stuff through so I didn't have to clog up my $500.00 SATA's.  Guess what,   that el cheapo shoots great. Yeah,  maybe it won't break up high metallics and atomize pearl as well as my expensive guns but for most basecoats,  clears,  and solids,  I have NO problems using it.  In fact,  I'm probably going to take a coupon and get another one. For $10.00.    when it screws up I COULD just throw it away.


----------



## Tom Griffin

jbltwin1 said:


> Bougt one of the $9.99 gravity fed paint guns to shoot primer and stuff through so I didn't have to clog up my $500.00 SATA's.  Guess what,   that el cheapo shoots great. Yeah,  maybe it won't break up high metallics and atomize pearl as well as my expensive guns but for most basecoats,  clears,  and solids,  I have NO problems using it.  In fact,  I'm probably going to take a coupon and get another one. For $10.00.    when it screws up I COULD just throw it away.



I was thinking of doing the same thing myself. I ended up with some primer in the clear on my last paint job and it really made my day. It's good to hear that the el cheapo spray guns will actually spray primer.

Tom


----------



## jgedde

Very interesting...  I have the same Polisher/Sander and it went together fine, works well, and has held up well.  I guess HF quality is hit or miss for a given item.  

My 4X6 bandsaw from them, however, was a disaster.  The leadscrew was bent, the gearbox failed within minutes (it was assembled wrong - oil seal between the inner and outer bearings and subject to preload), rough castings caused the vise jaw to bind, crooked cuts, etc.  All was fixable and she works like a dream now, but it took a weekend of work to get it right.

John



TLGriff said:


> Good or bad, we all buy stuff at Harbor Freight. Sometimes the experience is good, sometimes not. I generally tend to go by the "If it has more than one moving part, don't buy it at Harbor Freight" rule, but sometimes I can't resist the temptation. This post is a place to share your experiences with a specific product and give it a PASS! or a FAIL!, so others will know whether they should shell out their hard earned cash or just run away. Here are the rules:
> 
> 1) If something doesn't fit when you are assembling the product, it's an automatic FAIL!
> 
> 2) If the product doesn't work as advertized, it's an automatic FAIL!
> 
> 3) If the product breaks after only a few uses, it's an automatic FAIL!
> 
> 4) Everything else is a PASS.
> 
> I'll start it out. Have fun...
> 
> *7" Variable Speed Polisher/Sander # 92623*
> 
> View attachment 31913
> 
> 
> *FAIL!...FAIL!*
> 
> I had to file the handle to get it to fit the buffer and once I got it together, it makes so much gear noise I have to wear ear protection when using it.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I bought a set of cast iron stakes from Harbor Freight that are used to hammer form sheet metal, and they work just fine. One is rounded and the other is teardrop shaped. Note: No moving parts .
> 
> *PASS!*
> 
> Tom


----------



## kd4gij

HF tool chest Pass I have the whole set now and it is alot stronger than my Craftsman for alot less. Best bang for the buck. I also have alot of there 10.00 airtolls and thay are all PASS . There 2 gun HVLP set also PASS


----------



## coffeebean

Ive got a few things from there
Win- 4 and 4.5 inch angle grinders
Win- die grinder
Win- cheap Air fittings with color so I can tell my tools at a glance
Win- belt sander, had the thing for like ten years and I can't kill it
Win- chainsaw grinder
Loser- 18 volt drill about 5 years ago, battery died
Win- dead blow hammer, half the cost of elsewhere and can't be destroyed so far
Win- about 40 bar clamps that cost me less than 4 would have at rockler
Not sure yet- 4x6 band saw. Seems good but haven't used it much yet
Win- father in laws 90amp gas less mig welder


----------



## Jhawk117

40lb capacity sand blasting cabinet, 25+ hrs and still good: Pass

Lowest end motorcycle lift table style: Fail  I have to modify parts to get it to fit together and I still have parts that need to be remade to make it so I feel safe using it.


----------



## moptracker

I have their red industrail tool cabnet set that is better than craftsman and is as good as off brand sold by snapon. Their hand tools sockets and wrenches I grade by the way they look. the better they look the better they fit and work. The 4 1/2 inch grinders I get a lot of use out of them. The cheep ones are not as good as ts the higher ones. I just bought one with a paddle switch I like it so far.


----------



## Rockytime

I live about a mile from a HF. I have to exercise so I walk through the aisles several times. Hard to leave there without some kind of purchase. I have several HF digital calipers and dial indicators. They seem to work as well as my starrett and B&S. I use them the most as I can afford to replace them if I damage them. I have a bench grinder, belt sander, and several other electric hand tools. I have been satisfied. I recently purchased a small air compressor which I can easily lift about. Saves me from lugging a beast around or using a long air hose. It was a returned item with a guarantee the same as a new one. Works very well. A HF bead blaster worked well but gave it away as it took too much room in my shop. I always manage to pick up something. Hard to walk out without purchasing at least some gizmo.


----------



## joebiplane

Allthumbz (Nelson) said:


> I saw this idea on another forum, and it is a great resource.
> 
> Hey all, I have been buying from HF since late '70's.. mail order from CA. I determined that they offered excellent "VALUE"...note....I did* not *say "Quality"
> "*You get what you pay for*" ! and that will never change. I bought tools for my home shop many of which came from the pages of the HF flyers I received. ( and still do).
> 
> When I discovered that they had retail outlets I was estatic... I brought friends to  Scranton PA to see what they were missing... i was in "Tool heaven".
> I  later retired and moved to Southern NJ a few years ago and needed some tools and looked up closest HF store...it was across the Delaware river in PA.   I went and got what I needed and upon checking out I  asked why they wanted my zipcode... they said marketing uses the info to determine where to open new stores.. she then told me they were opening a new store in my neck of South Jersey very shortly... It turned out to be in Vineland, NJ and opened two months later.... I go there very often in the past 5 years as it is only 5 miles from my home.
> 
> I have noticed that the 'Look of the store has changed dramaticly these past two years and I have been told by other customers the Quality of most items has steadily been improving... Prices have also been creeping up to match the quality.
> There is still some ' El cheapo' stuff ( specialty sales and give-a-way items items ...mostly)
> But Customer service is becoming *spectacular*.... *Money back if not satisfied *policy is strongly in effect.
> *Extended service contracts *( 1 or 2 years) add about 10% per year to the cost of a powered item but since you are buying a tool at about 25% of the cost of a name brand equivilant ....IT'S A BARGAIN !
> and if it breaks during the warrantee...They just REPLACE IT....They simply hand you a new one !
> 
> I actually go ther so much that last month they asked me if I wanted to work there two days a week and I said YES
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: "LUCKY IS THE MAN WHOSE HOBBY IS HIS WORK" I am now a "Tool Ambasador" ( they simply call me a "retail associate")
> 
> That may make you think my oppinion I might be jaded  but trust me......TRY IT.....You'll LOVE IT)))
> Joe


----------



## Brad_Jacob

I bought their buffer for $39 and it has served me for (first) Stanley plane restorations, then my Heavy 10, Atlas Drill Press, South Bend drill press and current my South Bend 9a.

When it dies, I'll have a service for it and the buy another one


----------



## Florida Marine

Not machiniist...but their dust collector for woodworkers is good to go, got one and its running strong two years later, their powder coating kit is good to go, and I am about to learn about their mill...

I guess you get what you pay for, so don't expect much if you don't pay much


----------



## flatbelter

With Harbor Freight, I like to inspect the items closely first. If it passes the visual test then it might come home with me.

Last  trip to the HF store netted me some telescopic bore gauges, 0-3" mic  set, another 6" digital caliper and a large tap and die set (metric and  inch) 

The telescopic bore gauges don't have the polished feel  that a Starret does, but they expand and lock OK and seem to be useful. I  did notice that the dial caliper jaw where it's supposed to be cut  sharp isn't so sharp making it useless for thread depth measurements.  (found that before scrapping the part thankfully). I bought the dial  caliper to mount as a poorman's DRO so it works OK for that. 

The  tap and die set is quite nice with most of the sizes I like to use, and  I picked up a large set of HSS drill bits (120 pcs ,#,letter and  fractional") from a previous trip that work well in mild steel and  aluminum. Kinda nice to have the right size drill bit on hand for once  in my life. 

HF's 0-1" dial gauge and magnetic stand are pretty  handy too once you loc-tite the threads in the stand arm. It works well  enough to set up parts in the 4 jaw for making prop adapters that spin  at 8KRPM.

Overall I would have to rate as pass, but I have a  local import tool company that seems to have a little better grade of  imported junk that I do more business with.


----------



## geckocycles

I guess I can add some stuff here. Tring to get my post count up so I can get a manual in the DL section. LOL
I have bought so much stuff I am ashamed of myself.
I have had some things good and some things bad and can't list everything.
FAIL:
...2 air wrenches the first day
...2000 lb winch w remote, Camo. wouldn't stay running for more than a second at a time
...2 flex shaft die grinders. Cable gets so hot it seizes in minutes
smaller tub vibrator. Good for 2 batches before I have to exchange it for new one. Top cover center hole gets enlarged no matter how tight you tighten the wind nut. Even double nutted it to keep it on. When the hole gets big, it doesn't vibrate as much.
...Cordless drill set battery dies in minutes.
...rectangular driving lights. Just not as bright as a flashlight.
...6" dial calipers. They are constantly not going to zero. Gear slips too. I just can't rely on them at all.
...Metric tap and dies set. I don't know what pitch they are using but they won't do a new bolt or nut without taking off material and I mean allot.
...Electrical hole punch manual. The threads are so sloppy they just strip out. Went through several ones hand picking best threads with no luck.

PASS
...4" angle grinders. Get abused on a daily basis for several years.
...4" diamond wheels. I use these instead of abrasive wheels. They will cut anything and last forever.
...10 ton ram for my engine hoist. Not a HF hoist. I have moved my Bridgeport with it many times as well as my 10" Logan with Teak bench. It is just now starting to not have full travel in a pump. Been outside for at least 15 years.
...6" digital calipers. Don't work when it is well below freezing but other wise OK. They finally started going through batteries to fast and even though they turned off. I had them for many years though. Certainly got good use out of them. It is hard to put too much trust in them.
...5500 winch. Used it too pull out at least 30 Heaps and twice on my Sammy. Slower than watching paint dry but no one ever complained but me when I had to spool it back up. I did have the Solenoid smoke on me once. They gave me a whole new winch and all I returned was the solenoid. They wouldn't just break open a box and give me the Solenoid out of it.
...$20 saws all. Gets used all the time. I bought a extra one just in case and never have yet to open up the box. The variable speed suck though as it looses torque at low speeds. This is typical of their drills too.
...Large Bridge tile saw. Very good working machine. Will cut 18" square tiles corner to corner. I did put on a $60 blade from Lowes though.
...Small tile saw bench model. You get very wet so I wear a apron. Certainly got my money worth there too. It didn't do very well on softer stone like Travertine. Chipped cuts but on ceramic no problem. Even tried putting on a better blade.
...4" Al sheeve. I hand pick for best ones and then take the pulley off and use it to make my custom snatch blocks.
...144 pc TIN coated drill index. I can't complain for softer metals. The box though is junk.
... hammers, axe, hatchet
...Gloves mechanics good value
...Sand paper and sanding sponges.
...12v compressor. Finaly gave it up after 3+ years mounted under my hood of my Sammy. By then they discontinued parts so I can't replace the rings. I really abused it though.
...Got a new 12v compressor. Haven't used it yet but the fittings are not a standard air fitting so I can put on a longer hose. Nice soft case. I am not going to mount this one under the hood. Just too bad of environment there I think.
...Laser levels. Both rotary and self leveling types. They seem to be accurate enough but not very bright. I deal with it. I think I have 3 different types.
...Rotary hammer drill. 
...1/2" HD drill. Again variable speed reduces torque but I have yet to burn one up and mix buckets of Drywall mud daily. I did pull the cord out of one once. Not the drills fault.
...Tarps are a great deal. Plastic ones. Cloth painters cloth ones are pretty thin and you will want to lay plastic under them if you are spilling paint. But good for runners over plastic.
...Auto darkening welding hood. I have 2 of them and they work great. My friend got one and the delay was not tolerable but he didn't exchange it and just complains and not use it.
...4'X8' folding trailer. Just don't put 3/4" ply on it as they say or you won't may not get it to fold up fully. The hinge is not spaced for that thick of material. I just leave it open anyway.
...My heat gun has worked fine but I don't use it more than 10 mins at a time.
...ceramic kitchen knife set. GREAT value and they are every bit as good as my $70 single one.
... drywall panel lift works as it should.
...3/4" socket set
...all impact sockets are OK no issues
I have to cut this short.
Over all I give there stuff a thumbs up if they are close by you in case you have to return something. They have a great no questions asked warranty


----------



## wineslob

I have the 10" TS blade (carbide/ 60 Tooth) the deep socket impacts, and the sawdust system (green one) All have been great. The only thing is the TS blade, it's "sings" like a tom cat, but cuts just fine.


----------



## bcall2043

cjsamples said:


> The Five drawer tool cart gets my best rating. I moved out of my big tool box at work and have not looked back since. It can be had on sale for $169. Better quality than the name brands on that item. Item number 95272.
> Chris.



+one to cjsamples evaluation of the HF 5 drawer tool cart #95272.

I looked at the 4 drawer black cart and the 5 drawer red cart setting side by side in the store and the red one is much stronger. I also like the fact that each drawer had its own locking latch. I had a coupon from a magazine with a sale price of $149.99 and a little money in the tooling budget so I brought it home with me.

The plan for the tool cart is to store all the most commonly used milling tooling in it so they can be moved near the machine being used. I plan on using the top surface of the cart lid as a handy horizontal work space and keeping the lid down while using the cart. Only things not likely to be needed during the actual machine work would be stored in the top compartment. I have already altered the locking mechanism to allow the drawers to open with the lid in the down position. The locks on the individual drawers were a handy feature enabling this plan.

A couple of more alterations are planned for the tool cart. One is to add a rubber covering on the top surface and to make some dividers for the drawers to help keep things in their place..........more projects to the round-to-it list.

Benny


----------



## DaveD

My experience with tools/machines/equipment is you get what you pay for. Typically anything I use more than once every 6 months comes from the name brand manufacturere. Particularly Bosch, Milwaukee, Miller, Lincoln, even older craftsman tools.

I have always been disappointed if I bought a 'corded' item from HF. Sometimes I have been downright mad.

If I want a one time 'powered' tool, that I may have to rework/fix halfway through that use, I'll buy it from HF if it's cheap.

I do buy cheap consumables from them but even then I get burnt sometimes. Wires breaking off a wire cup come to mind in a painful way.

I have their 2 ton engine hoist. Works good, casters suck though.
Their vibratory rock tumblers dont last
Their 4x6 $220 horizon/vert bandsaw is a royal POS. probably have to triple the cost to get a decent one though. Be prepared to totally rework it and make a sturdy stand.
Their big 3/4" socket set is ok for that once every 5 years I need it. I'd hate it if I had to use it once a month.
Their air quick couplers suck. Always leaking or popping off at the slightest whim.
Their bigger jack stands are ok. How could you screw them up?
Their two wheel hand carts  would be ok if the wheels didn't wobble so bad.
I like their cheap pliers because I don't feel bad heating them with a torch and bending them for weird situations.

I'd never buy their air nailers or nails. But I do have a half dozen to their various cheap air grinders. They keep running and running.

Their tarps are good for occasional use and they are cheap enough to have a few on hand.
Their cheap dial indicators are ok for the work I do. Same for their digital calipers.

As far as tool boxes go. Once you have had the pleasure of having Mac, Matco, and Snap-On (the best) there is no going back to anyone else's top of the line tool boxes much less something from a place like HF. I have been fortunate to get 4 of them at 30 cents on the dollar slightly used.

Having said all that, I'll say HF doesn't have a corner on the market for selling marginal stuff. Particularly some of the online machinist tool places we all (including me) spend our hard earned money at.


----------



## swatson144

I like most everything I have bought from them for the price. The only thing with no redeeming value whatsoever was a 5/16 carbide cutting tool set for lathe. That was like an artist rendered what a machine tool should look like and they made them. Win on the morse portaband blades. the digital indicators for 16$ buy a couple most of our work is comparison but they are pretty accurate if "squeezed". Win on the diamond dremel cutoff wheels. If you go to the one in Va beach Chris's hotdogs are a real win!

Steve


----------



## GK1918

Agree mail orders, that my father i guess was a HF gloat had to be in the 70s  one inch black impact
sockets still working, impact guns 3/8 to one inch still working.  The most abuse he bought a 14""
orange color chop saw still working.  Now I guess they are all over one 15min away.  9$ carbide
lathe set 3$ laser well that works good with my cat.  I got home checked out my lathe kit?? Maybe
Nelson will know what are they used for??  they look like, they wont turn a chucked apple. Although
a 5Hp gaser for a buck forty nine is sounding good for my splitter.  What I want they dont have, but
right across the street another tooler yes I need a new 1/2 MT2 drill chuck for SB $20 bucks. 
Unfortunatly on my street was WT Tools (thats gone)  they had gitz oilers drip glass oilers all kinds
lathe HSS blanks in bins that you weighed mills Jets stuff I bought AXA 6 piece for a 150. Now they
are in MI.  I know I went off the subject a little but this local HF  is more like Home Depot. BUT WT.
did rule, afforable, I know made accross the pond. Then close by is Graingers. AXA's there is close to
$900.  So My thoughts are if I buy an HF tool kit and gets me out of trouble once, its paid for.


----------



## Video_man

Here's one you might like - their digital mike, item 68305 --- less than $40. I got interested when someone on another forum said he had bought one, taken it to the calibration lab at his job, and found that it was accurate at every tested measurement. Well, the ole eyes are making it hard to read my Mitutoyo conventional mike on the lathe, so I picked one up. Nice big numbers. Reads spot on with every gauge block (workshop grade, I concede) that I tried. Comes with battery, and a ball-attachment (which is sort of lame, to tell the truth, but it's there) and a pretty good case. It works, I'm real happy with it. Someone said it's only in the retail stores, not on-line, so maybe it's in short supply. 

 EDIT: it's on the discontinued list online.  Also: it has an absolute/incremental function that is neat, but not documented in the leaflet that comes with it.  Come to think of it, the leaflet relates to a different mike altogether, although the photos are of this mike.  But not rocket science to figure out....

Will my grandchildren inherit it? I dunno, and don't care, if it does what I need. Accurate, nicely made, and a bargain. PASS!


----------



## v7guy

good year air hose... pass works great and was cheap
orange deadblow hammer... pass
impact sockets... pass
nitrile gloves... pass use em all the time
1" chip brushes... pass use em to spread polyester resins and epoxies, no problems
3/8" air ratchet... pass, loud as a mad woman though
"welding vice grips" pass, i actually like them better than my vice grip brand... spin the adj screw and make sure it threads easily before you buy.


----------



## Charley Davidson

Just bought the HVLP gravity feed spray gun they have on sale right now for $12.00

The gun sprays beautifully ......... BUT ..... Do not leave it in lacquer thinner, the purple paint will peel and the plastic knob that adjusts the spray pattern will melt. It is almost cheap enough to just throw it away without cleaning it if your spraying a bigger job. I also have the 2 gun kit but don't try spraying hi build with it. The tiny gun that comes in the kit is almost as fine as an airbrush, I'm able to spray right up to another panel that's a different color without taping it off


----------



## swatson144

I just bought a set of 3 tap handles for 7$. They seem to be pretty good since the collar fully supports the jaws, so even cheap metal should hold up. Strange thing though the collar/barrel has three raised rings on it that makes it look nice but they knurled the low spots between so you can only try to grip the smooth metal. All in all I say a hit for 7$ just to keep me from welding gooduns onto something.

Steve


----------



## Splat

I bought their "14-gauge Swivel Head Shear", item# 68199, to cut some 16 gauge metal and it worked perfectly. Relatively straight cuts, as close as I could get to straight  , and while being slightly heavy it's a lot better than cutting long lengths of metal by hand. Wish I bought one of these years ago instead of using my hh grinder with cutoff blade. So I recommend this shear, especially with a 20% coupon.


----------



## kd4gij

I picked this Digital Micrometer #68305 Took it to work and had calibration check it out and it is just as accurate as the mic's we use. For $34.95 -20% can't beat it


----------



## Rockytime

I love HF. I have a number or their tools. The thing I like the best about HF is: my doctor insists on my getting more exorcize so I get it walking the isles. I usually buy something and it is cheaper than Gym fees.
Les


----------



## roygpa

I am just a hobbyist.

Pass: 3.5 hp cut off saw item 68104, but the thickest steel I've cut so far was 5/16" all thread for 3D printers.

Roy


----------



## geraldsd

I have their Floor Blast Cabinet.  I'm very happy with it.  I shopped hard and found it over 100.00 less than competition.  I think I got a good deal.


----------



## SamIAm

cjsamples said:


> The Five drawer tool cart gets my best rating. I moved out of my big tool box at work and have not looked back since. It can be had on sale for $169. Better quality than the name brands on that item. Item number 95272.
> Chris.



I have one of these. BOught it on sale with a 20% off  left the store spending less than 160. out the door.
What a nice tool box. I have snap-off roll cab I paid 3000 back in the day. while its still nice. even 20 years later I still have 
not forgotten what I paid for it. 
I give the tool cart a SOLID TEN!
get one!


----------



## xalky

I have the harbor freight floor model blast cabinet. I upgraded the blast gun and installed a footpedal and other mods. It is a definite PASS. works Great.

The tool grinder is awesome especially at $189 with coupon: Major Pass.

Welding and c -clamps: Pass.

115 pc HSS drill bit index: Major FAIL. No lie I had a #7 drill bit get caught in mild steel and the drill bit literally unraveled:lmao: I'd never seen anything like it. If your gonna buy these, wood or aluminum would be the only uses.

Oscillating tool , corded single speed $20 on sale ASS.  one of the best bargains. I had bought a Multimaster 4 yrs earlier and paid $300. Mind you the multimaster is far superior in just about every way. But I wont cry if i drop the HF tool 3 stories off a ladder, and it works fine except that its noisy. If I drop The multimaster on the other hand, that would be a major upset.

The US General roll away , 13 drawer at $379 is a major score, it replaced a smaller Craftsmen high end rollaway: Major PASS.

36 acid brushes for $1.99: Pass

Any Channel locks from HF: Fail

Plastic handle hose clamps: Fail

20 ton H shop press: Pass




Those are the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## jumps4

I bought the carbide saw blade sharpener 
only used the motor and wheel 
I drilled 2 holes in the base to mount it to the compound t-slots as a grinder on my hf 9x20 lathe works great and no chatter. face with a diamond and it will grind a mirror finish
and the 4" diamond disc with the stone as a backer works great for shaping carbide cutters quick to save my sharpeners stones. I got it in the returned items section for $20 and ran it in the store first. I could not have built one to work better for my needs.
steve


----------



## xalky

jumps4 said:


> I bought the carbide saw blade sharpener
> only used the motor and wheel
> I drilled 2 holes in the base to mount it to the compound t-slots as a grinder on my hf 9x20 lathe works great and no chatter. face with a diamond and it will grind a mirror finish
> and the 4" diamond disc with the stone as a backer works great for shaping carbide cutters quick to save my sharpeners stones. I got it in the returned items section for $20 and ran it in the store first. I could not have built one to work better for my needs.
> steve


I'd like to see a pic of how you mounted it to your lathe as a tool post grinder. I've been wanting to get a tool post grinder for my lathe but the $$$ they're getting puts them out of my league for the amount of times I would need one. I bought a HF electric Die grinder that I could also use for this purpose.


----------



## jumps4

right now it is mounted in an angle fixture that mounts on the drill press column over the x y table to sharpen endmills but i will post a pic when i put it back on the lathe.
but really if you look at it i just drilled the base and it mounts on the rear of the compound slide 
steve


----------



## jumps4

with it mounted in the angle fixture it also works as a light surface grinder over the xy table it is really quite usefull for light grinding with a little imagination.
steve


----------



## jumps4

I just set everything up here to show you
here is a pic of the angle mounts and the lathe mount is on the front of the table. ubolts mount the grinder on the drill press column and to surface grind the table is raised with an indicator mounted. the drill press works good the column and base are resin filled. the 5c index works good for sharpening end mills and the rotory table is for fine adjustments. I do funny things when i have no money
hope the pic gives you the basic idea.
steve


----------



## xalky

Actually the pic helps a lot. How are the bearings in that motor and what RPM does it turn. That's seems definitely more stout than the HF die grinder I have. The die grinder is really noisy and vibrates .


----------



## jumps4

there is no play at all not even end play maybe its spring loaded?
i think the rpms are 3500
it works so well i will buy another at full price if i wear it out. $20 well spent
steve


----------



## SamIAm

Should add. 


MAJOR FAIL 
these are so sad they will prob break right on the spot in the store. I purchased about 50 of the hand spring clamps they will explode in short time.






PASS:
Razor blades. pack 100 
shop brushes. ++++ pack 50?
Digital dro's
Magnets 
Hex T wrenches metric and american
Tool box (US General edition)
Trailer dolly 
Yard pump sprayer
Link belts +++
micro screwdrivers


----------



## Splat

mac.doogle said:


> I just got a 1 ton arbor press for Fathers Day The only thing I don't like is no ratchet. The thing I liked the most is the Mailman didn't get it for Fathers Day. Definite pass @ 47.99.



I got the 1-ton press too. Got it for my Heavy 10 refurb and I've also _needed _it for past projects. It does the job. I wish it had the different inserts for the arbor but not a deal breaker, especially using the 20% coupon and/or on sale.:thumbzup:   Oh, I also picked up the 6" digital calipers that a lot of guys have have good luck with. Compared them with my Mitotoyo micrometer and it seemed on the money. They look exactly like ones I see for sale elsewhere for almost triple the cost. Pro'lly are!


----------



## coffeebean

Have been buying the orange tie downs for some time now.
Cheap enough to be disposable, strong enough to get the job done. Win


----------



## GlenF

I've got a HF12X36 lathe: pass, it's not perfict, but for the money a good buy when on sale.
6" tool grinder: barely pass, It needs work right out of the box to straighten it out for good tool cuts.
plate packer: pass, Excelent buy for the sale price. Works good for occational use, cheaper than renting. Don't know what commercial use would do to it over time.

Glen


----------



## 7HC

Definite pass on the (green) 46727 tool grinder.  
At 10% (when it's on sale for $159 + the usual 20% coupon) of the $1300 retail price  of the (gray) Baldor 510 carbide wheel grinder, it's a real bargain.

There's no denying it needs a little work. The table castings and trunions need cleaning up and trueing, and the wheel backing plates need trueing as well.
However, spindle runout was less than the width of the needle on mine.  

The 6" straight cup wheels, a pair of uninspiring green 80 grits, got replaced with a 150 grit diamond on one side and a 40 grit white aluminum oxide on the other.
The only other mod I might make, (just for the satisfaction of it, because it's not really needed), would be to replace the single race 6204 bearings with the 5204 double race bearings that Baldor uses on their 532 diamond wheel version of the same grinder.

HF 46727: http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-hp-6-inch-tool-grinder-46727.html

Baldor 510: http://www.baldor.com/products/deta...f_Grinders&wheelsize=+6+inches&rpm=3000//3600


----------



## Metalmann

I just bought two sets of these, (one for the house, the other to keep handy in one of the barns), and they feel pretty good in all respects. Thought they would be all light and cheaply made, but was surprised how tight they are. One of the smaller ones need a good hammering to tighten up the riveted joints. All the others have jaws that line up perfectly. 

It may be a fluke of nature, but I consider them well made. Fit and finish almost as good as Channel Locks.:


http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-curved-jaw-locking-pliers-set-91684.html


If they hold up, I may buy a few more sets for the Grandsons.


----------



## rebush

Over the years I've bought a lot of tools from HF. I have a blast cabinet and a 20 ton press that were probably the biggest ticket items. Can not think of anything I've bought that was a complete fail. Some of the items for the price I just consider expendable. Roger


----------



## xalky

Metalmann said:


> I just bought two sets of these, (one for the house, the other to keep handy in one of the barns), and they feel pretty good in all respects. Thought they would be all light and cheaply made, but was surprised how tight they are. One of the smaller ones need a good hammering to tighten up the riveted joints. All the others have jaws that line up perfectly.
> 
> It may be a fluke of nature, but I consider them well made. Fit and finish almost as good as Channel Locks.:
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-curved-jaw-locking-pliers-set-91684.html
> 
> 
> If they hold up, I may buy a few more sets for the Grandsons.


When I saw channel Locks in the post I thought you were reffering to the groove joint pliers. The vice grips are pretty good. The Groove joint pliers ie: channel lock type. Not so good unless you like busted knuckles.


----------



## 7HC

Looks like the HF Baldor copy tool grinder (#46727) is no more!
HF have been dropping a lot of good stuff lately.  



R.I.P   

M


----------



## wawoodman

Grizzley has a grinding system like that, but it's $300+. Still, less, than the Baldor.

I really don't want to come on like a jerk, and I've seen some truly impressive work here on the forum that was done with the HF tools. But I have to say, in my experience, it's junk. Garbage. If it's just cast iron, like an arbor press, or a simple machine like an engine hoist, OK. But if I needed to depend on it, no.

When is started putting my wood shop together some 30 years ago, I started with Craftsman, Grizzley, HF, etc. As time went by, everything was replaced by the next one up in the food chain. I've been through 3 table saws, 3 shapers, 3 or 4 drill presses, and I couldn't tell you how many bandsaws. Now, my shop is almost exclusively Delta. I know that I could go even further up, but for my purposes, they do the job. (And here, I undermine my own argument.) In every case, had I bought the Deltas immediately, I would have saved time, money, and aggravation. Now, I know that the tools will adjust, they will run smoothly, the motors won't let the smoke out... This was not the case in the old days.

As I said, I have seen work done with HF tools that my skill level will never be able to match, regardless of the tool I'm using. Your abilities and instincts have me in a constant state of awe. And having better (?) equipment wouldn't make the job any better, but I have to wonder if it wouldn't have made getting there more pleasant.


----------



## twowheelinjim

I have been fortunate enough to visit the Mecca of Harbor Freight in California. I found the place by mistake about 15 years ago. That location is a giant warehouse with a tiny store front. On Saturdays the have a yard sale and what they mostly sold were the returned items that got repaired. You could ask the salesmen to pull any item from the catalog for inspection if you wanted to. A short trip there yielded an long afternoon of shopping. I too have the perennial 4 1/2'' grinder that doesn't die. Mine came with a replacement set of brushes that I haven't had to replace yet. it's going strong for more than 14 years. I also have a Dewalt and a Milwaukee grinder each set up with different types of wheels. my biggest gripe was purchasing some rotary wood rasps and files that came as a kit. They were very crude and not patterned correctly; it appears as if the teeth were actually made by hand. Since moving to NC I have found a store within 25 miles from the house. I visit the store probably 6 times a year if not more. I also love the import tool smell:lmao:


----------



## 7HC

wawoodman said:


> .................... having better (?) equipment wouldn't make the job any better, but I have to wonder if it wouldn't have made getting there more pleasant.



Don't forget that this is a hobby forum for the most part, and there can often be as much satisfaction in modifying and improving a piece of machinery as there is in producing a part on it after the improvements have been made.

Not to forget the satisfaction of keeping some money in your wallet either.  

M


----------



## wawoodman

No question! The thread was asking how we felt abut the tools, and I guess my response went a bit far afield. Thanks for the tap on the nose!

As I said, I couldn't do some of the jobs I've seen here, no matter WHAT tools I had.


----------



## 7HC

wawoodman said:


> As I said, I couldn't do some of the jobs I've seen here, no matter WHAT tools I had.



Me neither!

M


----------



## 110octane

7HC said:


> Looks like the HF Baldor copy tool grinder (#46727) is no more!
> HF have been dropping a lot of good stuff lately.
> 
> View attachment 40081
> 
> R.I.P
> 
> M


 It appears that HF is moving towards marketing a more "consumer" oriented line of tools.  Very few lathes, less drill presses, the universal tool grinder was discontinued as well as this grinder.  I have one of these I bought about ten years ago.  I had to replace one of the tables because it was warped.  The difference in the casting thickness was almost 3/16 inch!  The motor is fine and the original wheels were well balanced. I had to obtain an aluminum oxide wheel for HSS tools (I'm too cheap to spring for a diamond) and that turned out to be really difficult.  I finally found one on Amazon.  It was made in Israel and really out of round.  I have done well with the grinder on the tools I have ground; the best one being a shaped 5/16 tool used to cut a spline.  I had never tried a single point tool for a spline and it worked far better than I imagined.
The other thing that has changed drastically at Harbor Freight (besides the price increases) is the spare part ordering system.  Just a couple of years ago the service dept. was a direct line to people whom had the parts list in front of them and you could get a direct sale on most any part for which you had the machine model number.  Now it is done primarily by email and there is a double delay in ordering parts.  I bought a number of cast iron pulleys and mill drill components I used to repair an old Arboga drill press.  This would be extremely difficult if not impossible today.  I might try ENCO if I need something like this in the future; Harbor Freight does not seem to be a viable option.  Geoff Morgan


----------



## rogerrabbit

HF 69438 -- 0.8HP Cut off saw: major fail -- the gear between the motor and arbor strips after a few cuts.. I paid $5 (in the clearance section) so I cant complain too much.

--R


----------



## burnrider

Tried a set of these today. $24.00 Metric/SAE and Fractional. Still kinda rough on the wheel for adjustment, but it zeros out very consistent. They are worth checking out. The centec models were never very consistent. The new 3 read out Pittsburgh model is a decent replacement. Would be nice if a resident HM machinist would put them to test.



I have found that the white face ones do not have a memory so if they power off they loose the setting. i use one of the black ones on my z axis on my old mill as a dro and if the memory dont work it will time out. If you can find the black faced ones they have memory.
steve


----------



## flutedchamber

Harbor Freight hanging tool cabinet #39213.

Very good to excellent.  The cabinet itself is excellent, the hardware, so-so (nuts and bolts).  Mine is mounted on the wall by six screws into the studs AND a piece of 1 1/4 angle aluminum underneath to take the weight.  I have it LOADED with toolbits, arbors and such, at least 300 pounds total.  No complaint from the cabinet.  I've had it two years and have had no problem.  It goes on sale for $59.99 and use your 20% coupon.


----------



## 7HC

flutedchamber said:


> Harbor Freight hanging tool cabinet #39213.
> 
> Very good to excellent.  The cabinet itself is excellent, the hardware, so-so (nuts and bolts).  Mine is mounted on the wall by six screws into the studs AND a piece of 1 1/4 angle aluminum underneath to take the weight.  I have it LOADED with toolbits, arbors and such, at least 300 pounds total.  No complaint from the cabinet.  I've had it two years and have had no problem.  It goes on sale for $59.99 and use your 20% coupon.



This is the cabinet described above:






M


----------



## wolframore

The ratching tap wrench! PASS big time.  Makes quick work of hand tapping.  Ratching feature helps to keep tap straight.  Much less effort!  At $16.99 I thought it was a bit pricey for HF but it's worth every penny!


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

I started to buy some of those, I guess you have twisted my arm! I will have to look them over again the next time I go that way. 

Doc


----------



## jgedde

Here's a HF *FAIL*.  The Pittsburgh 6" Long Reach Digital Caliper.




I was in HF tonight to buy some wire brushes.  I was looking at the 12" Digital caliper and was far from impressed with the quality.  The grinding was rough, etc.  Nonetheless, given the success I had with the digital micrometer  (http://www.harborfreight.com/digital-micrometer-68305.html), I figured I give the 6" Long Reach calipers a try (http://www.harborfreight.com/6-long-reach-digital-calipers-60248.html)

First things first.  Powered it on.  The display immediately started flashing which indicates a low battery.  OK.  No problem.  They include a spare.  Installed the spare and within minutes the display started flashing again.  Multimeter confirms it: two dead batteries.  I have spare LR44 batteries in my toolbox (Energizer brand).  After installing one of those the flashing stopped.

Next step, check it out against some gauge blocks...

With the long reach these things have, gib adjustment will be critical or else they'll be very sensitive to closing pressure.  I noticed the measurement head had a bit of play with respect to the beam.  Oddly enough, only one of the two gib screws is accessible externally.  So, apart it came.  While pretty outside, the ground surfaces exposed by removing the cover looked like someone did it with an angle grinder - and I'm not exaggerating.  There was tons of swarf inside too.

After cleaning it all out, I put it back together.  I found that I could not get the gibs adjusted properly without causing it to bind at about an inch from fully closed.  OK.  Not the first import measurement tool that needed some judicious lapping.  

Just to get a rough idea how much (and where) I needed to lap, I took a few measurments of the beam.  0.6235 at the left end and 0.6170 at the right side.  *Yep 6.5 thou of taper.  No wonder it was binding*.

Also noted was the overheated steel on the tapered measurement tip.  It was blue-brown.

This thing is going back to HF tomorrow...  My new battery has been replaces into the toolbox and HF will get their two dead ones back.

By the way, both the box and the website says it "Reads in SAE and metric".  Does SAE have their own version of the INCH???

John


----------



## Rockytime

*Photobuckt Help*

Can someone tel me how to post photos from Photobucket? I am new to Photobucket and while it is very intuitive posting to this form from it is still a mystery.


----------



## Rockytime

*Photobucket Help*

OOPS! Posted in wrong area. Sorry.


----------



## Jack

I've got an 18 volt drill/driver, had it for years. It served it's purpose assembling cabinets for a few paychecks and hanging tv's, pictures, etc. Then it died with no replacement battery availble. For $16.99 I got my moneys worth. Be carefull about discontinued items. I guess I'll try to crack open the battery, and replace the cells. What do you expect from temporary tools. You get what you pay for!


----------



## 110octane

Jack said:


> I've got an 18 volt drill/driver, had it for years. It served it's purpose assembling cabinets for a few paychecks and hanging tv's, pictures, etc. Then it died with no replacement battery availble. For $16.99 I got my moneys worth. Be carefull about discontinued items. I guess I'll try to crack open the battery, and replace the cells. What do you expect from temporary tools. You get what you pay for!



I went to "Batteries Plus" and they rebuilt the battery pack for my 18v drill for $25.  That was about 5 years ago.  Works great.  The bearings behind the chuck are starting to get noisy but it still works.  For $29.95 and 10 years I can't complain.  The technician at Batteries Plus said the drill is a Panasonic. I'm just saying what he told me but I have no idea.
HF's parts ordering system has degenerated to the point where it is not worth attempting to deal with them.  Sad considering just a few short years ago, they were decent.  I will use Grizzly for parts in the future, provided I can cross over the models.
Has anyone tried ENCO for parts?
Geoff Morgan


----------



## GaryK

I bought one of these for $99 just last week.



                             Tool Cart, Four Drawer, 580 lbs. Capacity                        
                                                      US General - item#95659

Top Tray  200 lb.
Small Drawers  30 lb. (each)
Medium Drawer 50 lb.
Bottom Drawer  70 lb.
Bottom Tray  200 lb.

It turned out to be a gauge thicker that I thought it would be and very sturdy. Surprisingly good quality.
I usually frown on HF stuff but this one is a keeper! Large wheels to roll over almost anything.
Makes a great tool cart to have things near to what ever machine I'm working on.


Also bought one of these shop cranes:



	

		
			
		

		
	
                             2 Ton Foldable Shop Crane                        
                                                      Central Hydraulics - item#69051                        


You can get it for $219 with a 20% off code 55390515. The most interesting thing is that if you order it online shipping is only $6.99.
They have the weight at 2.12 pounds rather than 212 pounds. I bought one and they excepted it. Arrived in two boxes.

I used it to lift my 1200 pound lathe with no problems. Works great and again nice quality.

Gary


----------



## jpfabricator

I bought a mag base and 2" dial indicator from them a few months ago. The dial indicator is smooth, and seems to be of decent quality. The mag base had a slight rocking motion to it, but a quick touch on the belt sander took the slop out. some things I will buy, but some things I shy away. On a final note my 9x20 was bought second hand, but its a H/F Central Machinery!


----------



## jpfabricator

I also have a 2&1/2 ton chain fall winch that has been overloaded a few times. I havent killed it yet (8yrs)!


----------



## rogerrabbit

picked up a digital indicator (93295), after my 2 year old son got a hold of my old hf dial indicator and fixed it, sigh.


I give it a pass
seems to work pretty well, although I had to immediately change out the battery for the spare that came with it.  Very easy to read and reset to 0 when needed.

--Roger


----------



## Ray C

I've got the baby brother 1-ton and love it.  Was on sale at some ridiculously low price -like 39 bucks...  Nice & compact and doesn't require much overhead room.   Being the doubtful (careful?) person I am, I did test loads of 500 and 1000 lbs before heaving the 1500lb surface grinder with it.  -No problems... Easy-Shpeasy...




jpfabricator said:


> I also have a 2&1/2 ton chain fall winch that has been overloaded a few times. I havent killed it yet (8yrs)!


----------



## wolframore

115 pc cobalt drill bits - excellent price. Cobalt drill bits are the only ones I ever use for stainless. Retail $130, on sale for $100; 25% coupon brought it down to $75! Very nice having to full set for drilling and tapping! Love how they take coupons on top of sales! There are 25% off coupons in local Sunday papers. I have two of the $10, 29pc HHS set which are expendable. PASS for awesome complete set of awesome cobalt drill bits. 



Recently needed to snake my sewer line. This retails $400, on sale $240 with 25% off it came out to $180. what a deal. Too bad I need another 50ft. Having a hard time finding an extension. Wish HF stocked it (they don't). The system itself is nice works great, snaked out the 50ft but obstruction must be further out. Motor is smooth and has a belt system. The cable is 1/2" which isn't extremely heavy duty but better than the home depot ones. PASS for good product. FAIL for not stocking the extension cable.

OK just got off phone with customer service.  they do stock the cable as a replacement.  It's $55 but you have to buy through phone sales... not bad.  I guess it's a PASS then and this thing just might be useful!


----------



## burnrider

Wolf,
Have you used the drills for a test?


----------



## The_Architect_23

Harbor freights not to bad depending on what you are going to use the tool for.







2 HP Dust Collector = Pass = Whats there to go cheep on? sucks debris and doesn't clog. Looks identical to any other 5X priced machine.

"2" HP 10 Gal Air Compressor = Pass = Get quality oil, and replace all plumbing. Needs 20 Amp Breaker. Doesn't start worth beans if its cold.

4 X 6 Bandsaw = Pass = 1st one fell on me while i moved it on the el cheep-o stand. then the motor died. took it back, they replaced it no problem. no problems with the current on i have, its home on in the backyard under the ease.

10 X 30 Wood Lathe = Pass = Expected garbage. however it still works and is in perfect shape with 3-4X a week use on bowels and pens.

14'' Bandsaw = FAIL = Nightmare from day 1. underpowered motor, pully system explodes, stand falls apart, and the round bar on the blade guides rotates on large cuts. Still functioning, however will soon be on craigslist.


----------



## wolframore

burnrider said:


> Wolf,
> Have you used the drills for a test?



Not yet Burnrider. I figure for the price it's good to have a complete set. I have the 29 pc Irwin Cobalt which are M42 which I use all the time for drilling into stainless and other metals. I'll give it a try soon. It's been super cold (Been about 10F or -15C) and garage isn't heated... I was convinced when I read all the reviews on their site. Not sure the cobalt content but it should be at least 5% (M35) to qualify.... actually i found it it states M35 5% Co


----------



## Ray C

I'm very pleased with this dust collector and give it an "A" rating. Not too big, not too small, not noisy and acutally has a pleasant sound... It's only intended for dust -not big chips or general purpose vacuum cleaner. If you go to the outdoor plumbing section of Lowes or Home Depot, they sell a flexible yet rigid drainage pipe that's collapsable and pops in/out to vary the length -fits and works perfectly on this collector.

This is perfect for the surface grinder and very good when lathing cast iron. In the summer time, I use it to suck smoke off the mill/lathe and blow it out the door.

Normal price is around 125 bucks. 


Description



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The 13 gallon industrial portable dust collector produces 10 times the suction when compared to most shop vacuums. With a 13 gallon volume capacity dust bag, the dust collector works with 4" hoses to pick up large chips from jointers, saws, shapers and planers. Hose sold separately.


Comes with 13 gallon dust bag
Generates 10 times the suction of most shop vacuums
Works with 4" hose (sold separately)
Hose sold separately.

Specifications

Name
13 Gallon Industrial Portable Dust Collector
SKU
31810
Brand
Central Machinery
Amperage (amps)
7
Average air consumption
660
Capacity
13 gal.
Casters
Yes
Diameter
4 in.
Horsepower (hp)
1
Voltage (volts)
110
Inlet size
4 in.
Overall dimensions
17 in. x 15-3/4 in. x 17-1/2 in.
Warranty
90 Day


----------



## Ghoulardi

I bought the 5000 watt generator. A steal @ $469. Too bad you couldn't pull the starter cord. Was so tight it was gonna break the rope. Took it back for full refund. Piece of junk !


----------



## Ulma Doctor

i used to laugh at guys who went to HF to tool up. i didn't even think of lowering my standards below Cornwell Tools. 
if it didn't say Snap On, Starrett , made in Sweden,Austria,Poland,England or Germany i wouldn't handle it, much less try to put it to work. i'm still a recovering tool snob, and covet German made measuring devices of all kinds. i'm still looking for a reasonably priced set of Swedish Gage blocks, but that's like finding hen's teeth.
i took a service call on a Hollymatic 180A 250# meat grinder, with complications.... i didn't roll tool heavy that day, just bringing light tackle in anticipation of an easy 15 min repair. that's of course when the SHTF.:angry: 
A gearbox drive sprocket lost a tooth, normally a 2 hr job on a rainy day to replace...not that day.
The meat grinder had been in continuous operation 5 days a week since Carter was in office, the drive sprocket was the original from the factory. corrosion went to work on the hardened set screws and made normal extraction out of the question, the sprocket was  junk, but i had to save the shaft.
 Good Ole' HF was just a mile away, i thought for sure Hephaestus was going to strike me down for even considering stepping into Sodom. I went to the angle grinder section and purchased a $10 4 1/2" and some wheels, with sunglasses on to hide my identity. 
[h=3]i had every intention of throwing it in the garbage can upon completion of it's one and only task 15 mins of grinding.[/h]Well it's been 17 years since i was going to throw that piece of crap away, but it just keeps working. it sits next to a Makita in the drawer i break it out and use it now and again, especially if there is any risk of damaging my good grinder. sometimes it gets a flapper disk while the other grinder keeps the grinding wheel.
i have since purchased quite a few tools at HF over the years, i haven't been let down many times as i haven't expected much going into the purchases. some items are amazingly functional, while others are crude and require a lot of patience to massage it into a working tool. The quality should always outweigh the price, i always try to buy the best i can afford, unless of course it's for an intended sacrifice.


----------



## JoeSixPack74

Fail - 115 piece Titanium Drill bit set.  Drills not consistently hardened.  Had one catch and untwist.


Fail - AR-8-RH carbide tipped lathe cutting bits.   Junk.
Fail - Tire changer.  Only thing good was the bar which well works as good as a bar.
Fail - Every air tool.  Buy an Ingersol Rand impact wrench and compare to HF's.  No contest.  Most of the air tools don't work right out of the box.
Fail - Box end wrenches.  Had one split while tightening a header bolt.  That was a bloody mess.
Pass - O-ring assortment, cotter pin assortment. 
Pass - welding cart
Pass - 4 1/2" angle grinder
Pass - bearing race install tool, slide hammer.

Most of the HF stuff is of poor quality.  I use them mostly for mostly sacrificial tools.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

HF 90 amp Flux Core Mig Welder using Lincoln Innershield 211, .030" wire is a
 Pass:winner:. 





Although it is by no means made to be used where life and limb is at stake.

But if you're trusting your life to a $100 welder, there's not much help i can offer you 
anyway.
thanks for reading!
mike)


----------



## Cheeseking

I took a risk on the 1-Ton gantry crane.
Im still here with all limbs intact and the mill made it safely down to its new home = PASS







Got it on sale with coupon for $500. Since then they jacked the price now more like $750.  Still worth it IMO

7-1-2" Chicago Electric buffer = PASS
For $30 I had low low expectations.  Use every year to buff/wax the boat.  3 seasons still goes roundy round.

Auto Darkening welding helmet = PASS
Use for occasional TIG welding.  $49 I can still see althoughmy vision has been deteriorating lately.... Hmmm


----------



## upTheHill

I finally came up with something I wish I'd never bought.


the powder coating system from harbot freight, though most powder coating systems are probably like this.

first it creates an unholy mess with the unused powder going all over everything. 
then after curing in my shop oven. my shop smells like every dog in Maine, including their cousins the coyotes and maybe even a moose or two took a dump in there. now every door and window is opened trying to air it out, and get the smell out.  WOW! does it stink.

the finished product is OK, but not great, no even good enough for me to even want to consider doing it again. I'll stick to the duracoat system for painting gun parts / metal.

did I mention it stinks?:thumbzdown:


----------



## Jimbo

JoeSixPack74 said:


> Fail - 115 piece Titanium Drill bit set. Drills not consistently hardened. Had one catch and untwist.
> View attachment 47170
> 
> Fail - AR-8-RH carbide tipped lathe cutting bits. Junk.
> Fail - Tire changer. Only thing good was the bar which well works as good as a bar.
> Fail - Every air tool. Buy an Ingersol Rand impact wrench and compare to HF's. No contest. Most of the air tools don't work right out of the box.
> Fail - Box end wrenches. Had one split while tightening a header bolt. That was a bloody mess.
> Pass - O-ring assortment, cotter pin assortment.
> Pass - welding cart
> Pass - 4 1/2" angle grinder
> Pass - bearing race install tool, slide hammer.
> 
> Most of the HF stuff is of poor quality. I use them mostly for mostly sacrificial tools.




I have found the same with their cheap drill bits.  Was drilling a 2" deep hole with a 1/4" drill bit and it started making a funny sound.  When I pulled it out half of the spiral had been reversed.  The guys at our shop didn't think that was possible until I showed them.


----------



## jocat54

Here's my HF stuff:

4x6 Saw----pass (after a little help:whistle
20 Ton press----pass
4 1/2" angle grinders------pass       I have one that is very old and it just won't quit. Switch burnt out very shortly after I bought it...no parts available...just put a toggle switch in it and it's still going.
electric chain saw sharpener---pass
2 Ton shop crane---pass
Rolling cart that has been severely abused---pass
Mig welder cart---pass (after some help)
Auto darkening helmet-----?? Replaced it with another brand, but still use it some. 


There's more, just can't remember them right now.


----------



## Old Iron

Ulma Doctor said:


> HF 90 amp Flux Core Mig Welder using Lincoln Innershield 211, .030" wire is a
> Pass:winner:.
> View attachment 47701
> View attachment 47700
> 
> 
> 
> Although it is by no means made to be used where life and limb is at stake.
> 
> But if you're trusting your life to a $100 welder, there's not much help i can offer you
> anyway.
> thanks for reading!
> mike)



I picked up one of those at a local cheaper than dirt store for around 40.00 for a friend about 2 years ago. He gave it back to me about 2 weeks ago cause he can't weld any more do to health reasons. It still works good.

Paul


----------



## jocat54

jocat54 said:


> Here's my HF stuff:
> 
> 4x6 Saw----pass (after a little help:whistle
> 20 Ton press----pass
> 4 1/2" angle grinders------pass       I have one that is very old and it just won't quit. Switch burnt out very shortly after I bought it...no parts available...just put a toggle switch in it and it's still going.
> electric chain saw sharpener---pass
> 2 Ton shop crane---pass
> Rolling cart that has been severely abused---pass
> Mig welder cart---pass (after some help)
> Auto darkening helmet-----?? Replaced it with another brand, but still use it some.
> 
> 
> There's more, just can't remember them right now.




Forgot the 2 hp dust collector------big pass


----------



## eac67gt

Bought a air powered flooring nailer a few years ago. My friend and I put a lot of floors down with it. Lets say I beat the x out of it. Well he has a bosticx and it jams all the time. My HF nver jammed. It works great. When I did research on it, it was cleanr that is came out of same factory as portex cablx. There are many HF tools I have bought some good some bad but in the end I think I have actually saved money by buying there. After awhile you leanr what not to but there like drill bits.

Have a great day!

Ed


----------



## CluelessNewB

*6 Piece Mini Pliers Set  item#94931 FAIL!*

6 Piece Mini Pliers Set Pittsburgh Professional - item#94931   FAIL!  Bought this set for my wife for jewelry making.  Edges of the jaws are very rough, I filed then down to make them useable, metal is very, very soft.  They may be ok for bending soft wire but that's about it.  They were cheap but even worse than I expected.  Save your money and buy better tools.


----------



## jumps4

I have purchased the cobalt drill set 6 years ago and have been very happy with them , they are a lot better and on sale $99 right now.
steve


----------



## wolframore

jumps4 said:


> I have purchased the cobalt drill set 6 years ago and have been very happy with them , they are a lot better and on sale $99 right now.
> steve




I got the same one with the 25% off coupon on top of the sale... remember to use a coupon even when the big ticket items are on sale!


----------



## Ray C

So far, a big "Pass" on this air compressor.  Picked it up on the way home today.  I knew I was going to like when it defied gravity getting it into the truck.  -Heavy little sucker!    It's very well made, pretty solid,  unbelievably quiet and has two pistons (it's still single stage  though).  Took less than 5 minutes to fill from dead empty and didn't  get smokin hot.  Time will tell if it holds up over time but so far, I  like everything about it and it fits in the outside storage hut  perfectly.  The motor plate gives 120/220 wiring instructions and I'll  switch it over to 220 sometime soon.


Name2 Horsepower, 29 Gallon, 150 PSI Cast Iron Vertical Air CompressorSKU68127BrandCentral PneumaticAmperage (amps)15Average air consumption5.9 CFM @ 90 PSICapacity29 gal.CertificationASMEHorsepower (hp)2Maximum pressure (PSI)150Voltage (volts)120Voltage typeVACProduct Height42-1/2 in.Product Weight177.7 lbs.Product Width39-1/2 in.Accessories IncludedWheelsWarranty90 Day




Ray


----------



## pirana

I know that this is a simple low cost item but I've found the 12 piece screwdriver set to be very good for the money. It is currently going for $7.99 but I've gotten them for as low as $5.00.


----------



## Hazegry

the 40pc sae tap and die set and the 40pc metric tap and die set big time fail. I opened the boxes and the cutting threads are just nasty on the dies, so they are going back. I will try to find a good tap and die set on evilbay.


----------



## 7HC

Hazegry said:


> the 40pc sae tap and die set and the 40pc metric tap and die set big time fail. I opened the boxes and the cutting threads are just nasty on the dies, so they are going back. I will try to find a good tap and die set on evilbay.



It's always worth checking the reviews before making a purchase.  Both those sets are at the lowest end of quality and price and get very poor reviews.

It's probably not realistic to expect much by way of quality in a 40 piece set for $15.99; i.e. you get what you pay for.

However, if you don't want to step up to the 45 piece $80 sets, there is a 60 piece combination set for $40 which has good reviews.


M


----------



## Hazegry

thanks 7HC I will check from now on


----------



## xalky

I had a 1/4" drill from 115 pc set untwist too....I never saw anything like it. That drill bit set got demoted to drilling wood and plastic





JoeSixPack74 said:


> Fail - 115 piece Titanium Drill bit set.  Drills not consistently hardened.  Had one catch and untwist.
> View attachment 47170


----------



## chevnova396

We cut 600 pie shape pieces out of a 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" inch 11 guage square tubing. The 14 inch  Cental Machinery band saw worked great. We had a little trouble at first with band saw blades. Finally went to Grainger and got a 14 tpi 1/2 inch metal blade (around 40 bucks).


----------



## MikeWi

Funny I was looking at that bandsaw a couple days ago, and I found that the metal base was so thin and flimsy that I could rock the whole saw from side to side while watching the top of the stand where the saw was mounted just flex like it was made out of a pie tin.  Didn't inspire confidence.


----------



## chipmunk

*Assembly of the Harbor Freight Five Drawer Tool Cart*
Before you even begin to think about the assembly of the Harbor Freight Five Drawer Tool Cart you should take about seven or eight Valiums then wait for 20 minutes before you begin to unpack the tool cart.

Don’t be fooled by the fact that you were the only person in the continental United States to get a packing crate with no holes or rips in the cardboard. That doesn’t mean a thing, you will find that the Chinese are very adept about shipping a product that appears to have survived a class five tornado with no outward scars on the box.

Once unpacked, you will be faced with a decision…”do I repack this piece of red **** and drive 120 miles back to Harbor Freight to exchange this abortion for another equally as bad abortion or chalk it up as a life experience and learn to live with your bad decision.

If you chose the latter, take three more pills than gather the following tools. An assortment of drift pins or tapered punches, a very large mallet, safety glasses, two pry bars, several clamps, various adjustable wrenches, at least eight Chinese ASA nut drivers (all ½ inch), eight Chinese ASA ½ inch deep sockets, you are going to wonder why you need eight nut drivers and sockets all in the same size…. The reason is simple enough….all Chinese ½ inch nuts are different sizes. Do the same thing again, this time in “Metric” because some of your ASA nuts will be metric.

Additionally you will need a large boom box or construction radio to muffle your language and screams from your neighbors or any small impressionable children. One box of Band-Aid Brand bandages and a roll of ace bandages also, additional valiums and you might consider a Lincoln Arc welder just in case. Lastly, some red touch up paint. (A small warning here, an athletic support with a steel cup may be a prudent purchase prior to assembly)

If you have the money you may want to consider hiring a professional to record your efforts on video for future generations to view as the crowning achievement of your life.

INSTRUCTIONS…… I know what you’re thinking, “I’m a man I don’t need to read instructions”. The truth is in this case it doesn’t matter. Read them if you want, disregard them if you desire, either way it’s not going to go together anyway.

Supposedly you are to start by attaching the castors to the bottom of the bottom tray. Should the tray be upright or upside down during this procedure? Again, it doesn’t matter. You are going to flip the tray about twenty times while attempting to hold the heavy castor in one hand while pressing a bolt through the misfit holes with the other and thumb tightening the nuts with your third hand. I’ll say this much for Chinese lock nuts, they are so precise they lock on the first half turn. I guess tightening them further is optional.

Assuming you’ve assembled all four castors to the tray bottom and been released from the hospital with at least one functioning hand, you may proceed to attach the four corner uprights to the tray bottom corners.

If you read the instructions, you will note that the manufacture has a sense of humor, where he states…”Caution, it is possible to assemble the uprights upside down” (no ****) What that statement really means is that you will be installing the uprights twice. (you may safely disregard the part about measuring the uprights)

Now this is the part where your heavy duty mallet and punch comes into play. (see photo) You will get some relief assembling the uprights in that you no longer must use lock nuts. Lock nuts are now replaced with extremely loose fitting nuts that thread very quickly once the bolt has been forced through both holes.

Once you’ve installed the uprights for the second time you can proceed to installing the four supports that support the box itself. The front and back supports are straightforward enough and require minimal adjustment with your hammer. The side supports are another matter. The instructions show the side supports resting on top or above the front and back supports. The only problem with that arrangement is that it won’t work that way because none of the holes line up. Whereas if you do it just opposite from the instructions at least some of the holes sort of line up some of the time.

Now that you are ready to drop the box itself into place you would think the hard parts done. No such luck. The box is fairly heavy and most people recommend getting some help from a friend or two. The problem with that approach is that at this stage of the assembly (because of your language and bad temper) no one will come near you. Therefore you are left with several options. Option one, lay the half completed assembly on it’s back with the box itself also on it’s back and push the box into the supports. The only problem with that option is the tool cart now weighs too much to tip back upright.

Another option is to pry the box up just enough to get your toes under it then call 911. Or you could do what I did and leave the box itself on the back of your pickup then scoot the frame assembly close to the tailgate and with one fell swoop lift and slide the box over the supports, fart, then just let go and hope for the best. I was fortunate in that most of the box landed on the horizontal supports and the part that didn’t I kicked into submission until the holes nearly matched.

The remainder of the assembly went much quicker when I got out my variable speed drill and drilled my own holes where I thought they should have been located in the first place.

Harbor Freight recommends at this point that you start at the top and go down tightening all the nuts and bolts. In as much as most of the Chinese nut and bolts are cross threaded , I recommend an impact wrench set to about 5000 pounds of pressure and spot welding every one just to be sure they don’t loosen when the struts fail and the lid slams down.

I forgot to mention the side mounted can holder….I anticipated a difficult time attaching that because it requires lining up three holes rather than just two. Fortunately for me I was spared any difficulties because Harbor Freight forgot to include a can holder on with my tool cart.

Anyway, it’s assembled. Most of the drawers open and it’s Red. I’m glad I bought it and my Doctors say I can bring it with me when I check into the sanitarium tomorrow.


----------



## jfcayron

I got me a 18 Piece T-Handle Ball Point and Hex Key Wrench Set from my local Horror Fright.
In general I am satisfied with what I get for the price.
In this instance, however, I was reminded of something I read somewhere by someone, and if I were not so lazy I could probably find the link.
Bottom line is, it would seem that the cheap Chinese are doing acceptably well with the metric precision stuff, but then they go all approximate when English or fractional are involved.

Sure enough, in this set, the metric wrenches are a very decent fit, whereas the others are all undersized to the point of being unusable.:angry:
I have a set of traditional Kobalt wrenches in fractional to compare with. I will try the HF first, I do not dare exercise any force for fear of rounding off the screw or the wrench; then switch to the Kobalt and put all my strength in it, no problem.

I will gradually purchase singles in the sizes I use most to replace and throw away the HF ones.:whiteflag:


----------



## wolframore

8lb sledgehammer with the yellow plastic handle $20... pass... needed something to make pounding easier.

free multimeter - pass (a bunch of times I have 3 and counting) yeah it's cheezy, there's no tone, but damn it's handy when I don't want to get my fluke.  BTW - the free Multimeter with no purchase coupon is good... don't know how they do it.

free tape measure - surprisingly good for free - I take the belt clip off and have them all over

free screwdriver set - not that great but works and nice to have a bunch in every drawer - metal is a little soft

free flashlight - pretty good for free, earlier ones had problems with switch not working - newer ones are better... even get free batteries wow.


bought a little 1000 gram pocket scale - works great.  

Wish they had more machinist tools like they used to.  I'm a weekend machinist and most those shops are closed during the weekend.


----------



## DJ Bill

Chipmunk, that is funny stuff.. Ever think of submitting an article to one of the car magazines? 


I bought one of their BLACK tool carts last year. Basically it is a tool box with cheap legs and a bottom shelf 
 with four casters to balance it all on. The box is pretty good, but built for shorter people than I..

My assembly adventure was a two man effort. No small animals were hurt, and we didn't melt any vocabulary books looking for words to describe the pleasure we obtained from reading the instruction manual. Luckily I had an adjustable wrench in metric to grab the nuts while we tightened the screws to just below spot weld torque. I think between the two of us we figured out what was rightside up on the legs in under two hours. :rofl: And we even had most of the bolts. I think the hardest part of the assembly was getting rid of all the packing cardboard. 

Best part was the price...I bought a membership in their players club or whatever they call it and it saved me a bunch, I think it was well under a hundred bucks at the time with all the discounts. (The club card, however is a ripoff, never saved any more with it than a careful reading of the flyers would get ya. When it expired I did NOT renew. ) 

    Obviously the Black paint makes the bolts fit much better.    Score board: Black tool Cart: PASS        Red Tool Cart: Inspirational.    :lmao: Discount Club Card: FFFFFFAAAAAAIIIIILLL!!  Other unmentioned tools...Portable band saw...PASS  but the safety guard is a huge fail.  Lathe bits : Conditional Pass


----------



## Bill C.

Nelson said:


> I saw this idea on another forum, and it is a great resource.
> 
> So here goes, of the Harbor Freight tools that we use as home shop machinists, which ones are satisfactory (pass), and which are not (fail)?
> 
> 
> Nelson



My family has bought several tools and traps from them.  Their little hobby grinder about $10 is to weak for me. Their bench drill press is very good.  I bought a air compressor, compound miter saw and drill motor that I like.  Their solar panels are very good too.  Just depends on what one expects from their tools.  I give them a "passing" grade.


----------



## 7HC

Senna said:


> I recently got the 3 ton capacity chainfall hoist from HF.
> I wasn't expecting much from the tool and almost expected it to fail in short order.
> It however has surprised me with its quality, functionality and usefulness.
> Have used it many times now and it keeps getting smoother all the time.
> 
> This is one HF tool which I'd recommend without hesitation.




I agree. )

M


----------



## wolframore

Does anyone know if HF tap and dies are HHS?  Which ones are the good ones and what alloys are they using?


----------



## rogerrabbit

wolframore said:


> Does anyone know if HF tap and dies are HHS?  Which ones are the good ones and what alloys are they using?



I have the 35407 60 piece metric/sae set. Quite happy with it, not sure what metal it is, but seems to hold up pretty well (i did break a 6/32 tap, but I think that was from me not drilling the hole to the right size.:thinking:         

I agree with the reviewers that the t-handle tap wrench is not the best in the world.. the 6/32 tap doesn't lock in at all. I usually tighten down the nut with a pair of pliers, and then it can spin anyways.. although that has probably saved me from breaking it again..

hth,
Roger


----------



## architard

I second what Roger noted. The taps and dies themselves have done the job well. I've found both handles to be problematic but as cheap as it is who cares? It's currently on sale with a July super coupon for $29.99!


----------



## jamie76x

I am too poor to buy cheap things.

I have gone too HF and bought things a few times... Always to return them a few days later. I came to the conclusion that when I buy some thing it must last me forever.


----------



## tripletap3

I have both the metric and the standard sets that come in the black case. Basically they are only good for chasing existing threads or maybe thin soft metals. I bought the metric set only to get a 3mm tap on a Saturday evening for tapping light gauge sheet metal to fit a replacement timer to my clothes dryer. I bought the standard just to have while I was there and once tried to use it to tap a ¼” piece of hot rolled to 50% thread and it stripped the flutes right off the tap. For $16 dollars I didn't expect much and it did what I needed at the time. I do notice that this tap set is "carbon steel" and the others are "alloy steel" but they do not mention HSS on any of their sets. Chuck


----------



## 110octane

wolframore said:


> Does anyone know if HF tap and dies are HHS?  Which ones are the good ones and what alloys are they using?



I have the 41452 set of metric taps and dies.  They are claimed to be "alloy steel" Ti coated.  The dies that I have used have proved to be adequate to cut threads on mild steel.  I bought the set for the larger metric thread sizes that are included; I was in a situation were I needed the dies pronto and did not have time to order one from the supply house.  It was on sale and so I got a whole set for less than ordering the 22mm die and paying for expedited shipping.  I have been pleased so far with the set.  I think it may be equivalent to the Asian manufactured high speed steel line sold by MSC, ENCO. Travers, Victor, etc.  I always liked the made in Poland and Yugoslavia taps and dies that the supply houses sold.  So far I have not been able to tell the difference between the HF set and the Chinese stuff.  
I don't think I would trust the carbon steel set or the low end (by HF standards) sets.
Geoff Morgan


----------



## David Kirtley

I have both the SAE and the Metric cheapie 40 piece tap and die set. I like them. For under $20 each, they won't last as long as quality tools but the ability to have that range of sizes for the few times I use the odd sized ones they are a great bargain.  Just like my drill bit set, I get the whole set of cheap ones and replace the ones I actually use one at a time with quality individual sizes. 

The handles are pretty worthless. I just upgraded one to a Starrett and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## xman_charl

Those black impact socket sets, metric , SAE...steel is soft, easily turned down, cut, milled.

Have made many adapters, spacers, hydr press, out of the stuff. Think its !9.95 a set. Bought 4 or
so sets, several years ago.

Charl


----------



## wolframore

Thanks guys, I have a Craftsman set but I think it's carbon steel and I'm going to pick up the alloy steel sets while they're on sale.  The Craftsman set is Chinese and makes lumpy threads that feel too loose and cost wayyyy more.


----------



## nobog

http://www.harborfreight.com/low-pr...k-with-rapid-pump-2-ton-heavy-duty-68050.html

This is a nice floor jack. I needed a low profile to fit under my Chev Cruze. One pc handle - no flexing, rapid pump up. Watch for sales.

Two thumbs up.
:thumbsup:


Jim


----------



## kizmit99

rogerrabbit said:


> I have the 35407 60 piece metric/sae set. Quite happy with it, not sure what metal it is, but seems to hold up pretty well (i did break a 6/32 tap, but I think that was from me not drilling the hole to the right size.:thinking:
> 
> I agree with the reviewers that the t-handle tap wrench is not the best in the world.. the 6/32 tap doesn't lock in at all. I usually tighten down the nut with a pair of pliers, and then it can spin anyways.. although that has probably saved me from breaking it again..
> 
> hth,
> Roger
> 
> View attachment 56272



Afraid I'll have to offer a dissenting opinion on these...  I have broken three of the taps in my set.  I've tried to tap several holes where this set just gives up before getting three threads in, and I've found if I switch to an Irwin tap (from Ace Hardware) it will just sail through the rest like it was butter.  I relegated my set to thread chasing only, they do seem to be ok for that.  One nice 'feature' of this set is the HF "lifetime" warrantee; after I broke the first one I took the set back and they just replaced the whole set without batting an eye.  I figure once I dull a fair percentage of the rest of it I'll just take it back and get a fresh set...


----------



## wolframore

kizmit99 said:


> Afraid I'll have to offer a dissenting opinion on these...  I have broken three of the taps in my set.  I've tried to tap several holes where this set just gives up before getting three threads in, and I've found if I switch to an Irwin tap (from Ace Hardware) it will just sail through the rest like it was butter.  I relegated my set to thread chasing only, they do seem to be ok for that.  One nice 'feature' of this set is the HF "lifetime" warrantee; after I broke the first one I took the set back and they just replaced the whole set without batting an eye.  I figure once I dull a fair percentage of the rest of it I'll just take it back and get a fresh set...




That's amazing, most places treat tap and dies as wear items.  They actually warranty them.  I doubt Sears will take back my broken taps.  I got too forceful on a blind hole using 8 or 6 x 32.  Doesn't take much to snap them little taps.


----------



## kizmit99

wolframore said:


> That's amazing, most places treat tap and dies as wear items.  They actually warranty them.  I doubt Sears will take back my broken taps.  I got too forceful on a blind hole using 8 or 6 x 32.  Doesn't take much to snap them little taps.



Maybe it's just that the folks at my HF are clueless?  The website says this though: 
Manufacturer Warranty DetailLifetime Warranty. We guarantee this Tool to be free from defects in material and workmanship for the life of the product. Limitations apply.

Now they could easily argue that a tap breaking isn't a "defect", but these really just snap so quickly...  if fact I broke my own rule and tried using the 1/4-20 tap on some tool steel this evening and *dink* snapped right off about one thread into it.  Luckily it was so early in the process that removing the broken tip wasn't a problem.  I'm sure my "form" could use some improvement, but I haven't broke one of the US made taps I've bought as replacements for the ones I've broken from this set.  I've worn out several of the US ones, but haven't broken one of them yet.  

Interesting, looking up the warranty on the HF sight, I noticed their description for this set:

"Repair any mangled nut, bolt or spark plug with ease using this tap and die set"

I think I'd have to say that's a fair description of what it's capable of - chasing existing threads...

BTW - not trying to trash HF.  I have a lot of stuff from them, you just need to not expect super high quality - you get what you pay for, but sometimes (actually I think a lot of the time) that's good enough.


----------



## wolframore

wolframore said:


> Not yet Burnrider. I figure for the price it's good to have a complete set. I have the 29 pc Irwin Cobalt which are M42 which I use all the time for drilling into stainless and other metals. I'll give it a try soon. It's been super cold (Been about 10F or -15C) and garage isn't heated... I was convinced when I read all the reviews on their site. Not sure the cobalt content but it should be at least 5% (M35) to qualify.... actually i found it it states M35 5% Co
> 
> View attachment 46029



Cobalt drill bit set - PASS  Ok I've had the Cobalt drills from Harbor Freight and they are awesome.  I have the jobber set with all the numbers, letters and fractionals in a gray metal case.  I wish the decimals were printed on the case but they do an outstanding job of drilling whatever I put to them. I paid about $75 for the set when they went on sales plus a 25% off coupon.  great deal...  

FAIL - Emery paper... I bought a huge set... they fall apart too easily.  Had the wrong grit in the package and they don't tear straight

Mediocre - Alloy tap and dies.  no better than the Chinese sets selling for $80 - $100 from Sears.  No worse... HF set was $29 on sale.  I do like that the dies are round but wish they were adjustable.


----------



## jpfabricator

I bought the SDS rotry hammer drill. With a store sale(cheaper than the online price) and a 20% off coupon I was out the door for less than $70! It excelled where a "name brand" hammer drill would not drill. I could have rented a drill like it, for half the cost, but only for one days use! I would give this drill a 10 in a 1 to 10 scale!


----------



## JoeSixPack74

Ball joint service kit for 2wd and 4wd vehicles - FAIL.  C-clamp started to bend when I applied pressure on the ball joint.  Stopped using cause I did not feel like watching it break apart.  However the 12-ton shop press - PASS.  Ended up using the sleeves from the ball joint kit with the press and those 34 year old rusty ball joints came right out.


----------



## Blackhawk

3 1/2 cubic foot cement mixer, for me it was a partial fail. For mixing cobb for my pizza oven it was ok but it can barely handle a 60lb bag of concrete.  The motor would slow down and stop. I guess I need to find a bigger motor, any ideas?

Lanham


----------



## MikeWi

JoeSixPack74 said:


> Ball joint service kit for 2wd and 4wd vehicles - FAIL.  C-clamp started to bend when I applied pressure on the ball joint.  Stopped using cause I did not feel like watching it break apart.  However the 12-ton shop press - PASS.  Ended up using the sleeves from the ball joint kit with the press and those 34 year old rusty ball joints came right out.


I have this kit as well and have had no problems with it at all!  Must be low grade quality control.


----------



## 7HC

Blackhawk said:


> 3 1/2 cubic foot cement mixer, for me it was a partial fail. For mixing cobb for my pizza oven it was ok but it can barely handle a 60lb bag of concrete.  The motor would slow down and stop. I guess I need to find a bigger motor, any ideas?
> 
> Lanham



It has very good reviews, so maybe you just got a bad one.  Either invoke the warranty if it still has one, replace the motor if it actually is bad and it's not just suffering from the belt slipping, or change the size of the motor pulley to allow the motor to spin more freely, although this will reduce the speed of the drum rotation.

M


----------



## 7HC

Blackhawk said:


> 3 1/2 cubic foot cement mixer, for me it was a partial fail. For mixing cobb for my pizza oven it was ok but it can barely handle a 60lb bag of concrete.  The motor would slow down and stop. I guess I need to find a bigger motor, any ideas?
> 
> Lanham



It has very good reviews, so maybe you just got a bad one.  Either invoke the warranty if it still has one, replace the motor if it actually is bad and it's not just suffering from the belt slipping, or change the size of the motor pulley to allow the motor to spin more freely, although this will reduce the speed of the drum rotation.

M


----------



## Blackhawk

No more warranty, got it a while ago and put it in the shed, didn't realize it was under a leak on the roof.  Mixer was pretty much covered in rust when I put it together, motor probably got a lot of water in it to. I will probably take the motor apart to have a look.

lanham


----------



## 7HC

Blue Flame auto darkening welding helmet #91214:




Definite PASS!

It's more comfortable and more sensitive in the adjustments for both reaction time and shade when compared to the cheaper #46092:




M


----------



## Maddogmech1

I bought the double cut saw on sale, was like $60 I think. Definite pass! That thing is a beast! My latest project is building a new mower deck from 1/8" sheet steel, and I think I've cut a good couple hundred inches with this saw. It does heat up, so you have to be patient, or take the blow gun to it every few minutes, but it's pretty tough work and I'm impressed

4x6 bandsaw: I won't beat a dead horse. Good buy with some mods

Planetary ring roller: does 1/8" inch no sweat, it's rated up to 3/16 flat, just had to replace the grease zerks right out of the box, I've never seen zerks that had no radius to them. 

Wet/dry orbital palm sander: great little tool! Doesn't really "orbit" just vibrates, but it sucks water out of a pail and blows it thru the sanding pad, works great on car bodies, polishing metal etc

Adjustable hand reamer set: it's ok. First time I used one, one of the blades broke, but that may have been because I had it on my cordless impact. Sssh don't tell anyone. They've done the job for the most part

Pittsburgh extending ratchets: awesome! I've done some not tool friendly things with these, and they are tough!

HSS blanks for mini lathe: another great buy, I clean HF out every time I go there. Pretty tough grade HSS for real cheap

There's plenty of good buys at HF, just plan on taking whatever it is apart first to put some lube in, or spending time adjusting or whatever. Def worth the time to save the money


Why buy something when you can build it for twice the price!


----------



## j1w2t3

had 16 inch limb splinter and not fall to the ground.  I have a 35cc gas saw but got to thinking that a pole saw would work better because I would not have to run as far if it started to fall.  got to looking at saws and decided to give the hf 68862 electric saw a try.  90 day warranty and a 20% coupon .  it passed and I think I will not buy another gas saw.  maybe one of those 16 or 18 inch electric saws in my future.


----------



## Old Iron

Does any body have one of these? 1 in. x 30 in. Belt Sander Central-Machinery - item#2485.




On one of the gun smithing site I go to one of the guys has one on his bench. He said there good for small work and he also uses it to touch up his HHS. I ordered one and it will be here Monday so I'll let you know if there any good or not.

Paul


----------



## tripletap3

I have one that I use constantly for gunsmith work. It works well for what I paid for it but the biggest drawback is motor is weak and easy to stall. I really wish there was something between this and a $300 1" belt sander.


----------



## Beone

Just bought a new 4 x 6 bandsaw. My enco is about 12 years old. I need a power head for a project and figure the bs will do. Impressed with the saw. Will sacrifice the old enco and keep the HF. 
Dave


----------



## David Kirtley

Old Iron said:


> Does any body have one of these? 1 in. x 30 in. Belt Sander Central-Machinery - item#2485.
> 
> View attachment 61356
> 
> 
> 
> Paul



I have one. It is a nice little sander. I do wish I had bought the one with the little disk sander on the side. The belts are pretty easy to find and cheap. Have not had good luck getting silicon carbide belts though. I have also seen leather belts for stropping.

This is my go-to machine for sharpening HSS bits.


----------



## Restorer

I have a lot of H.F. tools. Good ones first:
7 inch wide by 44 Jointer 1 hp motor
Sand Blast Cabinet
30 Gal Air compressor 1.5 HP
AIR Tools: Impact Wrench, Chisel, needle scaler, Nailers, 18 ga., 16 ga., Framing, & Stapler.
(2) Paint Spray Guns.
Impact sockets 
Wrenches Screw drivers etc.
Bar and Pipe Clamps for wood working
1.5 ton Car Jack
Tarps
Band Saw blades Wood & Metal
Drill Index full: Letter, Number & Fractional HSS bits
Unibit Knock offs
Welding accessories
Face Shields
Sanding Belts and Abrasive Paper

Items that FAILED:
Torx drivers
Circle Saw Blades Carbide
Saw Sharpener
I have replaced Gaskets on some of the Air Nailers.
Automatic Condensate Dump for Air Compressor.


----------



## zman

My shop is pretty much a shrine to Harbor Freight. I usually burn through a 4 1/2 inch angle grinder every year. That should slow down now that I have some more real tools, and can stop using them for everything. One thing I have noticed is that they need to slow down the R&D folk. They had the thing just right, then started messing around with things like the switch location on the Chicago one. I like the Chicago Pro angle grinder with the paddle switch now. Other than the grinders, I have the multi-function tool, 12 ton hyd press, cordless drills, and too many other little knick-knacks to list. In fact, was there today, bought the chain saw on a stick (8' electric pole saw). As long as you keep in perspective that you get what you pay for, they won't let you down.


----------



## tackit

Yesterday I bought a HF 18 volt impact and an extra battery.  The drill was marked down to 117.99 from 139.99 and I had a coupon for the extra battery which was 14.99 discounted from 24.99.    It's a very well made tool from outward appearances and the way it feels in your hand...Winter is coming, changing a flat tire in the snow with a tire iron is no fun.   Because it had a lot of positive comments I felt OK about buying it. http://www.harborfreight.com/18-volt-cordless-impact-wrench-67845.html


----------



## Old Iron

I hope you don't get disappointed I have the 3/8" and the 1/2" haven't seen them lately but there here some place.


I didn't think they cost that much, I think I paided around $29.00 on sale some years back. I did use them working on my truck and that was a few years ago.

Paul






tackit said:


> Yesterday I bought a HF 18 volt impact and an extra battery. The drill was marked down to 117.99 from 139.99 and I had a coupon for the extra battery which was 14.99 discounted from 24.99. It's a very well made tool from outward appearances and the way it feels in your hand...Winter is coming, changing a flat tire in the snow with a tire iron is no fun. Because it had a lot of positive comments I felt OK about buying it. http://www.harborfreight.com/18-volt-cordless-impact-wrench-67845.html


----------



## dave2176

Years ago I bought some HF air tools 1/2 impact was junk, 3/8 air ratchet was junk, air chisel had good power but was short lived with the barrel ripping threads out of the handle. Don't know about today but back then if you used them professionally they came without warranty.  Bought a few electric hand tools like drills and angle grinder that had short lives. Love the 6 in 1 screwdriver with the flip over bits but screwdriver sets will be craftsman or better in the future along with wrenches. Bought a 14" metal chop saw from them 20 years ago that I've used not more than once a year. Sounds like a rhinoceros giving birth. Recently bought their chain saw sharpener that I like so far. We'll see if it lasts. Couldn't find another brand of sharpener.

I use tools hard, most of my life making living with them and believe you get what you pay for. Been collecting Snap-On, Makita, Porter Cable and others for more than 35 years and have never been disappointed by a quality tool. With a young family back then cheap won out for a time. HF on the other hand has convinced me to spend more up front and skip the possible headaches.


----------



## xman_charl

Harbor fright bender. Its okay. Throw away the ring spaces, replace with silver 1/4 flat man spacers!

Use mill to anchor it. 

Think it was $80 with $10 coupon.

Youtube has a video of how to use flat bar bender, instructions are wrong hf manual.

Another excellent demo of great bender, youtube, Keith Fenner, turn wright machine works, title...Knockers.

As for those 1/2 impact sockets, black ones, they are junk, but metal is easily turned, welded, that is
what I use them for.

Charl


----------



## tackit

Old Iron said:


> I hope you don't get disappointed I have the 3/8" and the 1/2" haven't seen them lately but there here some place.
> 
> 
> I didn't think they cost that much, I think I paided around $29.00 on sale some years back. I did use them working on my truck and that was a few years ago.
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul)    I'm only going to use it for changing tires when I'm away from the air compressor.. Put a tire on tonight with it and it ran fine. I looked at the Milwaukee and IR cordless impacts and the were $330 and more,   an extra battery was $80 and higher, that's way out of my league.    It seems like a well built tool,  I know HF changed models and batteries, this is the newer one with 30 more ft lbs of torque. 


If I used one to make a living cost wouldn't be a factor and I would be running down HF too I suppose...... but I'm just a poor boy trying to get by like most.......  if it weren't for the Chinese I wouldn't have as many toys and that's a fact.  :thumbsup:


----------



## DamicoTileCo

If you know quality tools then you'll know what to look out for and what not to buy but sometimes the "sale price" if a little too hard to pass up on.
Seems like anything that is supposed to have a sharp edge on it is either junk or too soft to do any good.
But I do love the store. My boy and I go shopping there like women in a shoes store.
Bought the chain saw sharpener, had to modify it to hold the chain but after that is was a steal at $29.
Got a demo hammer/chisel/drill. It was weak out of the box but as it was use on several jobs it got stronger and now rips right thru concrete.
The air tools are weak. 
The screw drivers with the hex on the end for a wrench spin. The hex is not connected to the shaft of the screw driver, just molded into the plastic handle. That ****** me off.
For the most part it's a fun place to go for tools.


----------



## flutedchamber

About two years ago, my son bought 1/2 inch and 3/8 inch impact sockets from HF.  None of the sockets have shown any unusual wear, and their fit on fasteners is very good.  Beats the Snap On prices.

Oh, he bought the extensions at the same time.  All are still alive and happy.


----------



## LJP

I bought the electric chain saw, it is a toy. But, my Stihl chain saw is 4 hours north at the camp where I use it most. The electric saw went through a pile of old pine boards this week that were going to the dump (rot and insect damage). Even though the HF saw is junk, it does what I need for $42.
Larry


----------



## fastback

I never gave much thought to how good or how many HF tools I have until I read this thread.   Mine are TNTC (too numerous to count).  There is a HF store about 2 miles from my house so I usually get there once or twice a week. Sometimes I only spend a couple of bucks, but I always use a 20% discount and a free gift certificate.  I have about 30, 25 x 1 tape measures and as many flash lights as well as scissors and digital test meters.  I'd have more tapes but I give them away.  Oh, I forgot about the free screw driver sets I have them everywhere. 

Anyway the question was about machine tools so yes I do buy them, I have a 6-inch dial indicator, a mechanical digital mic, a digital mic as well as a number of their dial indicators.  All are accurate enough for a hobbyist.  I also have a number of other USA made indicators and mic's. I just like tools even imports.


----------



## dave2176

Just got the black 4 drawer tool cart for $99.99 with the coupon. Really impressed with it. Nice place for tooling and leaves my three shelf cart for chucks, vises and the parts I'm working on.


----------



## toolman

9" benchtop drill press-very handy, been in near constant use for almost 4 yrs., quill could be more stable when extended-PASS.
DrillMaster 4 1/2" grinder-used the snot out of it for close to a year and it still works great-PASS
DrillMaster 3/8" cordless drill-holds a good charge with plenty of power-PASS
5/16 Carbide lathe bits-only used one, but it worked great-PASS
Dual canister rock tumbler (grandson's)-works, but drums push off towards the ends and rub against a plastic stop which will start squealing-JUST OK
String line-handle was broken solely due to spring pressure when it came out of the box-FAIL
Voltmeter (cheap red one)-works as good as any I've used, but leads could be longer. The free ones work even better!-PASS
Dial caliper-very accurate and smooth-PASS
Screw/Nut/Bolt assortments-all good-PASS
Heat Shrink-works fine-PASS
Tarps-PASS
Corded sawzall-works like a champ, but haven't used much-PASS
Hydraulic orange lift table-used daily in a busy trasmission shop for close to 10 yrs without a failure, but is starting to leak a bit-PASS
Hydraulic 20 ton jack-used on press in trans. shop for over a year-PASS
Air hose and fittings-work like they're supposed to-PASS
3lb. hammer-handle broke after 4-5 heavy blows but replacement has worked fine-PASS, but...
Screwdrivers (set with grey handles with orange and green inserts)-stood up well under heavy abuse-Pass

I know there are a ton more, my experience has been mostly positive, but I try to check them out well before I purchase.


----------



## tripletap3

Best money I have ever spent at HF. I have used this thing heavily for months.  MASSIVE PASS.
http://www.harborfreight.com/25-liter-ultrasonic-cleaner-95563.html
This same ultrasonic cleaner sells for 3 times as much when it is marketed toward firearms use.
I mix 50/50 Simple Green but be careful, it is powerful enough to remove most anodizing and some cheap bluing.
*Don't forget your 20% off coupon! 


*


----------



## 7HC

tripletap3 said:


> Best money I have ever spent at HF. I have used this thing heavily for months.  MASSIVE PASS.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/25-liter-ultrasonic-cleaner-95563.html
> This same ultrasonic cleaner sells for 3 times as much when it is marketed toward firearms use.
> I mix 50/50 Simple Green but be careful, it is powerful enough to remove most anodizing and some cheap bluing.
> *Don't forget your 20% off coupon! *



The smaller, cheaper, lighter duty one works well too.  



http://www.harborfreight.com/ultrasonic-cleaner-3305.html

I use it for multiple purposes.  Everything from the coffee container in my espresso machine, to my spectacles, to the barrels of my Ruger LC9, Glock 26, and the disassembled bolt carrier of my AR15.

Simple Green is a powerful cleaner but as noted in the previous post it can remove blueing, and in addition it will attack aluminium.
For carbon removal I've found that 50/50 hot water and dish soap (Dawn) works well in the machine.

M


----------



## tplankar

Bought the digital calipers. Battery cover broke first use out of the box trying to check the battery compartment. Must be zeroed every measurement.


----------



## xalky

tplankar said:


> Bought the digital calipers. Battery cover broke first use out of the box trying to check the battery compartment. Must be zeroed every measurement.



They have new one out now that is pretty decent. It has a grey body, rather than the black. It turns on automatically when you move slide and it holds the calibration, even if it auto shuts down. It also has imperial fraction mode. I have 2 of them. They're good. I also have the crappy ones that your describing, they do suck but they work in a pinch. I have 5 or 6 of these calipers scattered around the shop because I have a tendency to put things down and forget where I left them. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7HC

xalky said:


> .........................I have a tendency to put things down and forget where I left them.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk



That makes me feel better...now I know I'm not the only one to do that! :nuts:

M


----------



## Mike Nash

Item Numbers would be really good on this thread. Many times a sales flyer will list 2, 3 or even 4 item numbers for the same "part" and they are not even really close to the same. Older item numbers get dropped entirely off the Harbor Freight site also and the new replacements are often either much better or much worse, so generic descriptions don't mean a whole lot.

I liked the 94822 500 LB Hydraulic Lift Table so well I just bought another about 2 weeks ago. Now it's not even shown on the site. They have a 60730 instead, which has a handle with a bend and it folds down. The handle bend wouldn't be much of an issue, but I added a second stage to my first table to double the lift height and it is a dangerous finger hazard on mine since the table goes above the handle and my fingers are "right there." I also changed the leverage on the pump pedal to drop the 30 strokes to about 17 for full lift. Whoops, that first stroke is now about 10" and pretty much means it can barely lift its own weight. I usually use it as a variable height work table and it is pretty much my favorite tool of all.

Has anyone else noticed the trend away from "Central" whatever to "Pittsburgh" whatever in the brand names?


----------



## Mike Nash

Mike Nash said:


> I also changed the leverage on the pump pedal to drop the 30 strokes to about 17 for full lift. Whoops, that first stroke is now about 10" and pretty much means it can barely lift its own weight.



Whoops, just checked and it only moves 7" first stroke but only takes slightly more than 8 strokes to make 49" max.


----------



## richl

HF tube roller, as is common with many of their tools, some mods and it works pretty good.
I also purchased a tile cutter in the spring, I have been doing bathroom, kitchen remodels, as well as plain flooring jobs. Works very well, not something I would trust if this was all I do but it works very well out of the box on ceramic and porcelain tiles... not enough overhead for bricks unfortunately.
The tube roller has made outdoor furniture, gating, fencing and railing... keeps pumping out 4130 .083 tubing with no real issues.

Rich


----------



## ToddK

This is a great thread!  It makes me realize how much HarborFreight stuff I have in the garage.

8x12 bench lathe #44859-  awesome!  I bought this when it was $499, Today it is on sale at $799 from $999.  I have done all sorts of projects on this lathe, and have never had a problem.

4x6 band saw #93762- fairly good.  I need to do a little more alignment work on it, but it certainly beats a hacksaw!  To be fair, I opened up the gearbox when I first got it, and found clean oil with no debris.

Ulrasonic cleaner #95563- fairly good.  I especially like the heater option.

6" calipers- Mine have a black scale rather than the white scale on #47257- awesome.  They tend to start blinking low battery half the time, but the overall battery life seems to be OK. I have never had a problem with accuracy or repeatability.

5" cross slide vise #32996- wish it were better.  It doesn't always stay where I put it, and the bottom of the fixed jaw is radiused, which prohibits using parallels.

Rotary tool #97626- under powered.

Vibrating sander- couldn't find the model number online.  Complete garbage!  It tore itself up within the first two hours of use.  I boughht a DeWalt palm sander and have absolutely loved it!


----------



## Pmedic828

Does anyone know anything about the HF Plasma Cutter - it is supposed to be 40 Amps.  I am hesitant to purchase one because they never have the disposables in stock.  I am a hobbyist and won't use it day after day, but would like to cut 1/2 inch steel as the plate is too big to put on the 4 X 6 Band Saw.  Could anyone take some time that has some experience with it to comment.  Many thanks!


----------



## David Kirtley

I don't know that particular one but it appears to be at it's maximum capacity.  Although I am all for acquiring more tools, if you don't use it that much, you can get a lot of stuff cut at a welding shop for $600. I keep thinking about getting one myself but I just know I wouldn't get enough use to justify the expense (and having to get a compressor as well)


----------



## bvd1940

There circular saw grinder is a waste of time buying IMHO. Sloppy guides, low flexibility & no repeatability on grinds.  
Just my 2 cents worth but what do I know:jester:


----------



## 7HC

bvd1940 said:


> There circular saw grinder is a waste of time buying IMHO. Sloppy guides, low flexibility & no repeatability on grinds.
> Just my 2 cents worth but what do I know:jester:



While it may be no good for saw blades, one member here has turned it into an effective toolpost  grinder.

M


----------



## sinebar

I once bought a HF planetary drive torque multiplier for wheel lug nuts just to keep under the back seat of my pickup for roadside emergencies. It's good thing I decided to try it out when I got home. The 1/2" drive snapped off at the socket on the very first lug nut! It looked like the drive was made of cast metal. - Colossal fail! 
I brought it back to the store and they offered an exchange, but I took a refund. I didn't want to make another trip to return a second one. On the other hand, some of my other HF purchases are passes.
#34552 small tire changer is a pass. I have used it to change tires on my kubota bx tractor and on my classic mini cooper (it has 10" wheels).
The static wheel balancer does a passable job (after fine tuning it).
I have used the #67224 6pc. rotary saw blade set to cut screw slots in CRS and the blade used is still sharp, so they get a pass.
The snap gauges are ok (they need a little massaging).
The HF transfer punches also pass except for the cheap plastic storage holder, but I have only used them on aluminum so far.
HF acid brushes and chip brushes are the best bang for the buck.
I bought the #94447 6pc. "technical" measuring set just for the inside and outside calipers and they are ok, but the scales and the slide caliper are junk.
The HSS drill bits haven't unwound on me yet and they are reasonably sharp.
HSS tool blanks pass (What can you say bad about a single piece of steel).
At only $20, I am actually quite pleased with the P37772 digital multimeter.
I have bought other small tools and items, but never any power tools.

I share the opinion that if an item has no motor or not too many moving parts, you might find a good deal at Harbor Freight.

jj

If you don't have high expectations, you won't be too disappointed.


----------



## sandama171

Pass on my book!
I m doing hardwood floors in our home and acquired saws and various other tools there to do the job to include Pneumatic tools i have been beating the crap out of them and they are standing tall and looking good!
The floor nailer especially when comparing to the Top Brand there is nothing left to wish for the tool is sound and guess what the dimensions and capabilities are exact the same just change the color and name lol love it...... top brand $600 HBF $149 need i say more!


----------



## jaded13640

For the most part I think HF is a "you get what you pay for" kind of a joint but some items are exceptional. The angle grinders as mentioned are great and darn near impossbile to kill. 

I have a shop press that's served me very well, sandblast cabnit, aluminum "racing" floor jack, air sander, couple of die grinders, all great. No issues. But I'm not using the heck out of them either. 

The only thing I've have an issue with that I bought from HF was the air recipricating saw. The first one quit the second time I used it and I wasn't abusing it. The second one died the third time I used it and the fourth one hasn't been used yet but I got the warentee for it so I guess I don't care if it fails or not. They can keep sending me new ones.

I got a transmission jack that has been great.

I don't have one of the small band saws yet but that's something I should probably have. 

Their cutting wheels and disks are pretty crappy but hey, they are dirt cheap...what more can you expect?

I couldn't list everything I've ever bought from Harbor Freight, but some things are to be avoided. Air recip saws, impact sockets, impact and air ratchets, those are items that if you use to make a living with, you're probably better off getting from a big name vendor.

Other than that, HF has served me very well. I really can't complain about the quality vs the price. It would be nice to be able to buy American but quite frankly, often American made stuff isn't any better and can be 5 or more times the cost. 

Wayne


----------



## jpfabricator

I bought the hilti style hammer drill that was on sale. With a 20 % off card, the price was under $90, with the 5 piece 12" masonary bits. I have used it punch over a hundred holes with no problem. I have rented this style drill before for $45 a day, without bit, so I figure Im ahead by 3 rentals.

Sent from my H866C


----------



## 66FJ40

Have been very pleased with these from HF:

44" base tool roller cabinet
60 gal, 5 hp US Gen air compressor
media blast cabinet--did a couple of minor upgrages
hvlp spray gun--cheap model, has 16 in part number
air die tool--has taken as much use as the I/R model 
chip brushes and bench brushes---regular buy to maintain supply

4x12 fabric drop cloth at $8---cut in half makes excellent tool covers

tool stands; have bought couple of different sizes; well made and sturdy (much better than C-man)

mig welder cart--yesterday's buy; nicer than one I bought with the mig that had Miller on box


----------



## kwoodhands

arvidj said:


> If you are talking about the portable band saw then my recommendation ... and it is similar to the recommendation I have for most things I get at HF ... is to take the cover off the gear box and (a) remove the chunks of what I assume were at one time grease that are in there --- note the chunks were no where near the gears but at least inside the gear box  -- and (b) put some good grease on the gears. After that you may want to get a blade from a reputable source just to have one on had but the one that came with mine has worked just fine so the extra blade is simply a spare.
> 
> If you are talking about the ubiquitous 4x6 band saw, there is a group on yahoo that can provide lots of support but the usual "new owner" incantation is to take the cover off the gearbox and remove whatever you find in there – a liquid that might be a lubricant, casting sand, bugs, etc. – and then refill the it with a quality gear oil. Replace the blade with a quality 64 1/2 inch bimetal and enjoy many years of service.



I bought the HF 4 x 6 band saw about 5 years ago. It was on sale plus I had a coupon for 20% off.I paid about $159.00 I think . I have it working fine now,only took about 25 hours of modifying and trashing the blade cover. I should have spent another $100.00 and bought a Jet or Grizzly.
I had to mill and remake the pivot to get close to plumb and square cuts. Adjusting the rollers was easy enough after the pivot was modified.The transmission gunk was replaced with the correct oil.
The blade stretched to the point it could not be tensioned. I replaced the stock blade with a Morse bimetal 14 tpi blade.
I bought a few things from HF that I am satisfied with,parallels, magnifying head band, compressor hose etc.I don't even look at anything with a power cord.
mike


----------



## Maddogmech1

Pmedic828 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the HF Plasma Cutter - it is supposed to be 40 Amps.  I am hesitant to purchase one because they never have the disposables in stock.  I am a hobbyist and won't use it day after day, but would like to cut 1/2 inch steel as the plate is too big to put on the 4 X 6 Band Saw.  Could anyone take some time that has some experience with it to comment.  Many thanks!



I purchased the Eastwood Versa Cut 40 amp and have been very pleased with it. Comes with a 3-year warranty, which is unheard of with this kind of equipment. It will do 1/2 plate, but not very pretty of a cut. If you are looking for precise cuts in 1/2", I'd go with a 60 amp, also available at Eastwood. The HF cutters just look too cheap with not much support after the sale. Same price range too


---------------------------------Why buy something when you can build it for twice the price!


----------



## tmihelick

I have a good 50/50 mix of HF and name brand tools.      I try to get something decent for tools I use often.    For specialty stuff or things I will use once or twice then they will collect dust.         A few of the Jems. Have been the 5 drawer tool cart   I bought it about 2 years ago. I was working at a place that builds custom water jets. Used it every day   up to a year ago   I gave it to my brother and he is a diesel mechanic who treats it like trash.  And its still intact.         I also got  a dial indicator with 1" travel   it is pretty nice.       The fail is   the fancyest wood lathe they sell.     I bought it for my moms bday.  The castings on the headstock were cracked,   I exchanged it  only to find the exchanged one  had same problem.  In the end I drove to 2 diff harbor freights  they all were cracked    I  argued with the manager  BC I was driving all day trying to clear this up and I didn't want to go home empty handed.     He discounted it extremely so I decided to take it.    In the end   the headstock got worse  and it became loose  and potentially dangerous.   I could not weld the low quality casting  so I created a welded steel cage to clamp it together and attached it with a few bolts.  In the end she uses it all the time so its not a com peat fail   Also the $20 tool set they sell for it was garbage until I hardened then re ground them. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjtoombs

The Good:

I have the 13 x 40 lathe, and it has been good, except that the change gear box leaks, and I havn't been able to locate the leak and fix it (in spite of removing and dissasembling it).  I think I am going to take it back off and grease the gears and call it good.  If I were going to get one of these lathes today, I would get one that doesnt have the sealed change gear box (since it didn't stay sealed anyway).  Overall it's been a good machine and made a lot of chips.

Engine Hoist, grinder stand, engine stand, floor jack, Hand tools, abrasives, dog beds, bench with casti iron ends and wood slats, sandblasting cabinet, parts washer, cement mixer, Porta power, casters, 1 hp electric motor for my drill press.  

The Bad:

Air tools in general.  I have written them off for air tools.  I got an air crimper, longboard sander and air hacksaw that didn't work right out of the box.  I've had two of thier air niblers and on both of them the pintle broke, well before I think it should have.  I will no longer buy air tools there.  I also bought a hydraulic gear puller that crapped out as well.

The Ugly:

The motor went out on the drill press, but that was after a number of years of use.  Throw away the chuck that it comes with and buy a Jacobs.  The belt changing mechanism won't stay tight, so I drive a wooden wedge into it to keep the belt from loosening when in use.  I just don't like the whole belt changing mess, I'm going to do something about it (some day).

The 12" disc sander, which I bought as a display unit and got a great deal on has been a great addition to the shop, I use it all the time.  That being said, when it was new, I had to remove the sanding disk and face it, as it was warped about .040.  That requied that I rebalance it.  If you don't have the means to face a 12" diameter cast iron disk, I would pass on this one.  Oh, and don't bother with HFs disks.  They last not time and are murder to get off the plate.  Get some good quality disks like 3M.  They last 10 times longer and don't have quite the mess to scrape off the wheel (they are also much more expensive, but when you spend 45 minutes changing a disk because you have to scrape ALL the old one off, the price seems worth it).

The Baldor look alike carbide grinder.  Again, this has been a good tool and I got a great deal on it, but I had to debur the tables to get them to move, and they still arn't smooth.  I also had to weld up the aluminum hubs and re-cut them to get them to properly center the wheels, and then ballance the wheels.  The wheels it comes with are so bad you may have to put a bolt and nut in one of the extra holes to get it ballanced.  I have one o the original wheels on one side that I ballanced and a diamond wheel on the other side that required no ballancing and it runs smooth, now.


----------



## Fabrickator

Harbor Freight...wow.  I remember back before they were in most every major city and a local friend started the first "Taiwan Tool Store" I ever saw and we joked about it.  I bought a Floor Standing Drill Press in 1979 for about $100 and I still use it today, and I do mean that - I used it today! I've never done anything to it including changing the belt that's coming apart. It's OK for what it is.  How accurate does a hole through 1/4" plate have to be if your bit can follow a center punch?

For the most part, I believe in buying quality tools if it's for professional work.  When I was wrenching Harley's in the 70-80's, I invested in nothing but Snap-On tools (quality, comfort and respect).  When I started buying expensive machinery, I decided that I can't afford to buy a new South Bend lathe and so I bought a import and made several mods to increase the ease of use, reliability and accuracy.

As far as tools I've purchased from HF, I can name a bunch of small stuff, a few mid-size things (sander, saw, hand tools) and I the only large purchase would be a new $200 air compressor (it's noisy as hell).


----------



## CluelessNewB

We just got a new Harbor Freight in South Portland ME a few weeks ago.  Picked up a handful of free stuff, tape measure, magnetic parts tray, flashlight.  My wife bought a set of number-letter stamps (for copper jewelry) they had a bad letter "R". A few days later we brought it back and exchanged it for another which had a different bad letter "F" went back inside and they combined the sets to make one good one. (got more free stuff).  I picked up one of the 3" electric cutoff tools since I had a good coupon and it was recommended by a neighbor.  I haven't used it yet but it seems worth what I paid for it.   I looked at a few things like the MIG cart but decided to pass since it looked like junk and weight capacity was listed as only 100lbs which seemed very, very optimistic to me.  *The store and everything we took home smells like burning tires.*


----------



## Walltoddj

Just like everything in life you get what you pay for. I've had some good worth while tools and I've had some crap I've brought right back. I've got a 7x10 mini lathe, a 6x48 w/12 disk sander, a 1000lb hyd lift table, and a few other toys. The thing I still have I've had for awhile and they work well and serve their purpose so I still buy from them.

Todd


----------



## Squatchhhammer

Its really a grab bag for what you want. For cheap and sometimes one offs, HF is good for that. If the one time tool lasts longer than you needed it, well you get your moneys worth out of it. I do own a digital calipers from them and a set of mics because I got them as presents. Mics are good but nothing like the names when it comes down to having a digital set but for something needed and not costing much they work pretty well. The other thing I got was a screwdriver set and hex sets for both standard and metric.


----------



## zman

zman said:


> then started messing around with things like the switch location on the Chicago one.




 The switches were getting a little weird on most of them, both the Chicagos and the Drill Masters.  Up on the left side, hard to set, and too easy to knock off. At least the Chicago Pro kept the paddle switch.
  Happy to say, though, that judging by this week's catalog, they moved 'em all back up where you can reach them, up on top, right in front of your thumb. And i got to respond to my own post, 5 months later, heh heh.


----------



## visenfile

Very leery of edged and cutting tools unless Drillmaster or some non-Chinese source e.g., bought a set of (get ready) Russian metal drills-excellent.  Also the the little pack of slitting saws good (used on plex).  Sleazy feeling power planer has been very good, trimmed doors, warped deck joists, can sharpen the cutters easily. Early "600 ft lb" air hammer a huge joke-After 10 years and no receipt local retail sold me a new "earthquake" for $10-it is much better except for nose piece into socket which is not easy. Thirty ton press and hydraulic jacks -good. Circular sander good, but sw failed.  Mill drill good so far.  Hi temp KE thermocouple good.
Big red sandblaster -good sometimes-mostly big problem with clogs thought to be moisture .  Vises good.  Aluminum punch set-does not work.  Slide hammer-good.  Ten ton hydraulic portable-good. Vacuum box (intended for AC work)-have used it to bleed brakes for 20 years. Wrenches India -fair to poor.  Grinder buffer with stand-good.  Grinder wheels 8"  -fair sometimes not concentric , arbor must be opened for some shafts. Metal cutoff wheels-ok. Wood rasps ok.  Tiny flashlites-very handy.  Electric drill (hand) rough, but ok.  "Warehouse Misc"-  hose clamps have been worthless,still, just bought the latest hoping better,Copper washers -good, O rings unknown, Nyloc nuts-good.  End mill set -good. Parallels-ok. Machine vises fair to poor. Elect stethoscope (trying to detect bad  wheel bearings)-surprisingly good. Aluminum scoop shovel-good, at least 1/2 going price.


----------



## ManicMechanic

I can't rate Harbor Frieght as a whole. I purchase from Harbor Freight. I like Harbor Freight. I hate (Ok Dislike) Harbor Freight. There are some items that work just fine for what I need and how often I use it. I purchased a set of Cobalt drill bits. The large set with the lettered, numbered and fractional sizes. They seemed "OK". I learned that the had a cobalt coating. I have another set of cobalt bits. (Snap-On and a small set of Matcos) They don't compare. The coated bits from H.F. are better than the titanium coated bits from anywhere. Once they are sharpened they are an acceptable ordinary drill bit. On automotive work there are times when a semi disposable drill bit is just what I need. With care and good lubrication the H.F. cobalts have a place. It did give me a nice metal box, indexed for the sizes. I replace them with various types of bits, black oxide, real cobalt, etc. It depends on the size and what I may have in loose bits. I do like their rolls of emery cloth as I use a lot of it. It is not as good as more expensive name brand rolls, however the much lower cost offsets the quality because I use a lot of it on jobs that make it useless after a while due to grease, dirt, etc. I have a few power tools. I hate to borrow tools, so I will get certain ones from H.F. if I don't expect hard use. I have, however been pleasantly surprised by a couple tools that I expected light use, then ended up using them often and hard. I read the reviews (which sometimes help) and it just depends.


----------



## Andre

HF Digital Multimeters are a great buy. Fairly accurate and easier to use.


----------



## Fabrickator

My Delta 4" belt/6" disk sander finally died after 20 years and so I shopped around for a new one.  I looked at Enco, HF and others and found that HF advertised a 3/4 hp motor, so I went with it.  I wasn't surprised that they "mis-printed" the specs and it's only 1/3 hp like all of the rest. After setting it up, it's basically a POS, but for the price I paid it'll do for now ($60 on sale w/coupons).  I certainly don't expect it to last 20 years like the Delta, and I probably should have taken the clerk's advice and bought the ext. warranty...

I was also shopping some machine tool websites for a nice set of new drills to replace my 20 YO set of Hanson's. I saw them on sale @ HF for $10 and thought, "how bad can they be?"  I got home and chucked every one and found 4 that were mis-ground and I had to regrind them before they were even usable.  Go figure.

:roflmao:


----------



## projectnut

Over the years I've purchased a few items from Harbor freight.  The 2 most successful purchases have been hydraulic tables.  I have 1 that's rated for 500 lbs. and a second rated for 1,000 lbs.  Both have held up well.  I've also purchased several 2,000 lb. and 3,000 lb. winches.  While I've never attempted to find our their maximum capacity I do find they work well for lifting castings up to 500 lbs., and pulling trailers out of the mud. 

My least successful purchase was a pedestal grinder.  The shaft was not true and caused the wheels to wobble.  It took a fair amount of effort to disassemble it and straighten the shaft.  It works fine now but I probably spent 20 hours getting it to work right.  If I had known at the time what it was going to take to make it work properly I probably would have just returned it.  

Once I tried some lathe tooling.  I found I got what I paid for.  If it's an item I need for a particular job and the alternative is an outrageously expensive tool from one of the machine tool houses I'll take a chance.  For most things I find patiently looking for used industrial tools a better choice.  While generally their tools are adequate they aren't up to the standards of industrial tools.  

To be fair there is a surplus dealer in our area that specializes in industrial machine tools.  I frequent the place every few weeks and have found many lightly used machines, and new tooling at less than the cost of HF tools.


----------



## Ghoulardi

6" dial calipers for $16. Hard to beat at that price. Very accurate when checked against my Jo blacks. While I was there I needed small button cells for my readouts Been payin' around $5 ea at Radio Shack. HF had them on sale for 39 cents ea. {reg 49 cents). Bought 6. We'll see how they last but at that price who cares?   :jester:


----------



## Marco Bernardini

In Italy we don't have Harbor Freight, but there are some brands selling products of a similar quality, as I understood from the previous posts.
The most diffused brand here is Valex.
I'm sure if you look at their catalog you'll find many things identical to those sold by HF:
http://valex.it/webvalex/valeximg.n...ILE/MENU_PROMOZIONI_PRIMAVERA_ESTATE_2014.pdf
(Remember: 1 euro =~ $1.39)
BTW, the price of my drill press doubled since November 2009, and I think it totally don't worth 100 euro.
Some things are good (for the price), some other are just "natural fertilizer", but often we have to buy these products because in the area where we live there is nothing else.
Alas, we don't have a "middle range" of tools: there is a large empty gap between cheap Chinese things and 4-figures industrial machines, but to explain this I'd have to go very deep into historical, cultural and political reasons (I'm thinking to write a book about this gap, anyway).


----------



## Charley Davidson

Anybody have experience with the Harbor freight soda blaster? I have a bid in on a small job stripping paint off of a concrete porch about 4x4. They want to leave it natural concrete. If it works ok I would be farther ahead buying one than renting as I would have another useful tool and a couple bucks in my pocket.
http://www.harborfreight.com/40-lb-portable-soda-blaster-67625.html


----------



## restoreit1

I purchased a band saw  blade welder  5 years ago ( no longer  listed) that is  still going  strong.

spot welder(110 volts)

10 ton  press does every thing I need.

Sand blast  cabinet, have  wore out  2 nozzles  but the  cabinet is  great.

Had a inverter  TIG welder  until I moved up  to a miller  but it also  preformed  well.

Air  riveter works great  riveting  AK receivers.

Tool  carts/all do the  job.

Shop  supplies

HF is  good to  me


----------



## Ebel440

I have had good results with my tools from harbor freight and one bad.  I try to check reviews on the web before making any large purchases.  
The good tools if gotten are as follows

They sell a set of carbide mini drills and rasps is what I believe the package says around 7$ they are actually drills and End mills about 20 in the package.  These are 1/8 shank micro drills and End mills the drills seem to be carbide tips brazed to a steel shank I have gotten from .012 to .125 diameter.  The end mills are solid carbide 2 flute I think I have gotten .018 to .125 diameter. The sets are a mix of tools and sizes I look for the larger sizes and more end mills.  Some sets seem to be more drills then ems. I have used these for production parts when I needed a size we did not have on hand I have used them on invar, kovar, aluminum copper and plastics they work as well as the "real" tools that sell for 5$ or more each.  This is by far the best thing I have ever gotten from HF for the money 

A blade for my 12" bandsaw I think it's a 42" blade with fine teeth not sure of the tpi but it's better then the one I got at the big orange store.  Cuts aluminum, magnesium and plastics well my saw runs to fast for steel but the package says it can cut it

The 20$ reciprocating saw always on sale or a coupon. I have had mine for over 2 years and use regularly I have cut steel aluminum wood and most recently used it to cut roots from 20 tree stumps I was digging out of my lawn.  I had it plunged into the dirt up to the front hand guard and filled with mud and dirt still works fine.  I wouldn't have even tried that with an expensive one

The cheapest oscillating saw I think it was 20$ as well I bought it to scrape carpet and glue off a concrete floor worked great.  I have also used it to cut wood and plastic molding and pvc pipe it cuts fast and nice clean cuts.  I use hf blades which have worked well except when a contractor my wife hired decided to use it with the included blade to try and cut steel it destroyed the blade but I bought a metal cutting blade and it works fine.

A set of metric and standard stub length and regular length box wrenches on sale again for around 20$ .  They have taken a lot of abuse I bought them to remove ahead studs from a vw vanagon engine.  Some of the studs were so tight I had to double nut and weld the upper nut to the stud then used a pipe over the wrench and the wrenches had no damage at all.

The 1.5" 14 amp electric wood chipper I think it was 120$ I used it for weeks chipping the branches from 20 , 20' ceder trees it chipped anything I fit in.  It was a very light wood so I don't know how it would work with harder woods.  It would jam once in a while usually when jamming a bunch of smaller branches in at once.  Easy enough to open and clear out.  The blades came loose after about 10 hours I do not think they were tight enough from the factory I tightened them and they stayed tight.

Other cheaper tools which I have bought and work well include a rivet gun, screwdrivers, wood chisels, sawzall blades and more I'm forgetting right now

The bad items follow

A 18 gauge nailer stapler air powered less then 20$ the first one I bought shot 3 staples then gave up.  I returned to a different store and got another with a different lot number on it and has worked well jamming once in a while but it may have been due to me loading nails in the wrong side I haven't used it since I discovered that but a contractor who worked on my house used it instead of his own porter cable?


----------



## brightonmike

Guess I lucked out on the 4x6 bandsaw. Only had it about a month or so, but it cuts straight, the cutoff switch worked fine right out of the box with no adjustment. I did buy a spare bimetal blade but the blade is cutting 303 stainless just fine for now, so I guess i'll leave it on there. I haven't adjusted anything. we'll see how long this lasts


----------



## Andre

HF/CM chainsaw blade sharpener. Works nice, a hair fussy with the clamp but once you do one chain you can do the next in minutes.

HF 18" handle crescent adjustable wrench. Very nice, I have groinked on it with no fails. Cheap, too.


----------



## Lornie McCullough

I like to buy their wrench sets, and disperse them individually around the shop attached to the machines that need set up all the time. Much better quality than the stamped wrenches that come with the machines, and always right there where and when I need them.


----------



## GarageGuy

I own a complete mixed bag of tools, including Snap-on, Craftsman, Husky, SK, Thorson, and many others.  I don't have any allegiance to any brand, as every brand has their winners and losers.

I *always* check the on-line reviews before I buy a HF item to see if it is OK, or "junque".  Usually you can tell if the tool needs a minor alteration, or is just a fail.  Some of the reviewers are very knowledgeable, and some are clueless.  You can usually tell if you read between the lines.

I've been using the hand held infra-red laser thermometer for years with excellent results.  I originally bought it to monitor the turkey fryer temperature, but use it for all kinds of things now.  Great for monitoring powder coat oven temps.

The carbide tipped cutting tools (lathe) are brittle and usually chip on the first couple of passes.  I won't buy them again.

I bought the $10 (4 1/4") diamond cutting wheel (it comes with a red abrasive wheel in the same pkg) that I think is a replacement for their chainsaw or circular saw sharpener.  It works excellent on my 5" grinder for sharpening TIG tungstens and touching up chipped carbide tipped cutting tools.

I bought the little bench top drill press at least 10 years ago (it cost $45 back then), and it has worked OK.  Not very precision, but usable.  It hasn't broken!  It does complain a lot when it is very cold, though.

The cheap tarps, bench brushes, and batteries are regular favorites.  

The little coin cell batteries are dirt cheap, and last a long time in my Igaging DROs, and garage door remote controls.  The 24 packs of the alkaline AA and AAA batteries ($5 with coupon) work good, and I've been using them exclusively instead of the name brands.  It works out to about $20 for 96 batteries.

My $125 (1/2") Craftsman digital torque wrench broke after 6 months of use, and Sears informed me that it had a 90 day warranty.  I bought the HF 1/2" torque wrench and it has been working great for over a year.  It only cost me $20.  It is used mostly for lug nuts, with an occasional set of head bolts thrown in.

I like the 6" dial and digital calipers, although the digital one times out and shuts off while I'm making a pass or two on the lathe, and that is annoying.  They seem to be fairly accurate.  Also have the digital angle gauge.  I just used it to level my lathe in the garage.  I was impressed with it's sensitivity.  It also likes to shut off while I'm making adjustments, and that is annoying.  I would rather just buy more batteries.

The dial indicators are good for centering work in my 4 jaw chuck, and I certainly wouldn't feel as bad about damaging one as I would with my Starrett or B&S.

The little 9 LED flashlights are awesome.  At a buck (on sale) you can have one everywhere.  Out of a couple dozen, I've only had one bad one.  

The LED headband light is a fail, though.  If you bump it at all, the light part separates from the headband and falls, breaking open and scattering the batteries on impact.

The 3 piece set of folding allen wrenches (SAE, Metric, and Torx) are pretty good.  It is handy to have them next to the lathe or mill, and the tips have lasted better than my Craftsman T-handled allen wrenches.

Those are just a few off the top of my head.  Your mileage may vary.

GG


----------



## Charles Spencer

As others have said, you have to look carefully at what you are buying.  Also, the listed capabilities are blatant propaganda.  And you frequently have to tweak their tools to get them to perform satisfactorily.

That being said, I have had some successes and failures with them.  

In my younger days I mostly went to Sears for tools I used at home, discount department stores for one use items, and the many industrial suppliers we had around here for work tools.  Each of these were priced accordingly, though we did get a price break by being located near so many major manufacturers (Starret, Brown & Sharp, etc.).  Now in my opinion Sears quality isn't what it used to be, though the prices are also not as high comparatively.  So I basically believe there are three price ranges now:  cheap, really cheap, and very expensive.  I think we all know where Harbor Freight falls in this scheme.

With that as a background, here are thoughts on Harbor Freight items I have purchased:

PASS C Clamps:  You can never have too many.  Also it pleases me when I don't have to use an assortment of sizes that aren't exactly suitable.  I like them a lot.

MAJOR FAIL:  1,000 Pound pickup truck crane (60732):  I used it once to pick up a 350 lb item.  It was set in the 750 lb position.  The cheap cast collar on the jack shattered and the thing was stuck in place.

PASS Axe (937757):  Good blade, solid, it chops.

PASS Flashlights (69112):  For Free or around $1.00 each these are fantastic.  I keep them near machines so one is always handy for a quick peek at something.  I also mounted one in a short section of pipe using a binder clip and a small hose clamp.  I can set it up and aim it at the piece I am working on, leaving my hands free.

PASS Pick set (66836):  Very handy for cleaning small areas/recesses in parts.

PASS Moving dolly (39757) Good for schlepping things around, especially as I got mine for $8.00 on sale.

PASS 5 gallon shop vac (94282):  I got mine on sale for around $35.00.  I use it on my woodworking tools to suck up sawdust and in the shop for general cleanup.

PASS 2 drum rock tumbler (67632):  Bought one when I was in Afghanistan, which has a large number of interesting rocks and minerals.  Used it throughout my deployment for myself and other guys.  Bringing back unfinished rocks is illegal so a lot of guys got to keep free souvenirs due to this machine.

PASS Ear muffs (43768):  Great for the price (around $4.00).  I wish I had used these when I was younger so I wouldn't have some hearing loss now.  I always strongly encourage using hearing protection.

FAIL Wire brushes, both hand and tool mounted:  I think they stick the wires on with school art paste.  They seem to fall of almost immediately.

FAIL Hacksaw blades:  Don't cut well and wear out fast.  Irwins are a much better deal.

PASS Bench grinder (37822):  The tool rests and wheels are junk, but the grinder itself has served me well.  I put Norton stones on it and fabricated a better rest for the fine side.  I use no rest for the coarse side as I generally grind freehand.

There are probably more, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head.    

Charles


----------



## 110octane

As Mr. Spencer says (interpretation) there a some good values to be had at HF and some total failures.  I have noticed that over the past several years that Harbor Freight is marketing towards more consumer products.  They sold some very good Russian made MIG welders about 10 years ago that were excellent.  Of course, one would have to make their own replacement parts; once they discontinue something, and that is often, forget any parts or service.  HF has discontinued a lot of commercial/industrial items.  They don't sell wheelbarrows any longer (?).

As to the mention of hacksaw blades, I couldn't agree more.  However, I do want to note that I bought some very reasonably priced 3" T-shank jig saw blades, "Warrior, Item 68929"-21 tpi metal cutting, and I have found them to be outstanding for cutting metal.  I have cut 3/16" mild steel plate and some 14 gauge with them.  They out perform the expensive equivalent Bosch made in Switzerland by a noticeable factor.  I don't want to overstate things, but these are the best jig saw blades for metal I have ever used.  I just hope that the next batch I buy is from the same labor camp and heat treated in the exact same fashion, or I will be eating crow on here.

Regards, Geoff Morgan


----------



## Mark in Indiana

Hi Friends,

I will be the first to admit that I am a tool snob. Years of using tools in industrial maintenance, I'm more comfortable with the quality name brands. I would never buy anything that my safety would depend on (ex. electrical meters) or many precision measurement tools (calipers). However, in my opinion, HF is a great source for "seldom use" tools. They also sell some excellent quality tools.

Below is a partial list of my P & F HF tools:

1. Parallel set  (#789): Pass+. I paid around $22.00 with a coupon. Thought they would be fine for my level of milling preciseness. They preformed well and found them to be very accurate after measuring a couple of sets.

2. HLVP 20 oz. gravity feed paint gun (#67181): Pass+. For around $11.00 on sale you can't beat it. I bought one 5 years ago to paint a motorcycle (I'm not a professional painter...I just pretend to be one). After setting my pressure, flow & pattern, It gave me as good a job as a $200.00 gun. Currently I use it to paint wood & metal working equipment in my shop. 

3. Any of their vises. Mechanics, machine, or woodworking: Fail-. I restore vintage American vises so I can compare them. HF vise castings are way too light. The jaw movement is waaaay too sloppy.

4. Hammer drill (#69274): Pass. My wife bought one for me on Christmas a couple of years ago for around $70.00. I've used it 3 times with no problem. I couldn't rent one for a day at that price.

5. Open side hose reel (#46342): Pass. I've had mine for 7 years and it's still doing it's job. I didn't like the crank handle that it came with, so I replaced it with a high quality one. Be sure to blow out the ports before you use it. You might find shavings in it.

6. Low profile transmission jack (#61232): Pass. I bought mine around 10 years ago for a one time job of rebuilding a transfer case. Since then it got me through 4 clutch jobs. The only issue that I had was the retaining collar on the jack screw, which was replaced.

7. Any of the LED flashlights: Pass+. I use the 27 LED light when I go pickin' for tools & equipment in a barn or shed. The ones that you get for free with the coupons, I use every day. 




Happy trails


----------



## ericc

I like good quality tools, but I also like "bad" quality tools.  The 7" sander-polisher is one of these.  It is cheap, weak, and often is found on sale for $29.99.  Mine is used exclusively for cleaning up forged ironwork with a power wire brush.  But, the weak Harbor Freight is great for this application.  First, it is slow (3600 RPM max speed), second, it is weak.  Putting a wire wheel on a 4.5" Makita angle grinder, or even worse, on a B&D Wildcat is just scary.  There are just too many stories of these things getting out of control.  The Harbor Freight tool has caught when I have been tired or not paying attention, and there was no harm.  Also, if you work it too hard (which means that you are tired, and you should take a break) it will emit a "I'm working too hard smell."  If you keep working, it will poop out and you will have to buy another one.  I would rather receive that kind of reminder than the slashed belly kind of reminder hew:.


----------



## MikeWi

I bought their lawn tractor/atv lift http://www.harborfreight.com/high-lift-riding-lawn-mower-atv-lift-60395.html a while ago and only now got around to trying it.
Seems my 50" Cub Cadet is to heavy for the lift. The lift is rated at 300lb. and I find it hard to believe that lifting the front end of the mower would be to much for it (and how many  ATVs would this work on then?), but it gets about 3" up and and it's limit valve kicks in and keeps it from going any higher.  

Edit:  finally figured out that I would of course need to unlock the rear axle so that the tractor could roll forward.  Works like a charm now.  Operator error as usual.:*****slap:


----------



## Video_man

Not a shop tool, but the #60341 Ratcheting Bypass Lopper (for trimming branches and stuff) is a big fail.  The blades are soft as butter, causing them to bend apart sideways, rather than staying in alignment and cutting cleanly.  Or cutting at all, in fact. Tightening the retaining nuts helped for a few minutes, but basically the metal just springs apart rather than cutting.


----------



## Pmedic828

Transfer punch set - 29 piece set in plastic tray - looks good until you use them - if the dimple that marks the center don't smash flat, the punch bends.


----------



## brav65

Pmedic828 said:


> Transfer punch set - 29 piece set in plastic tray - looks good until you use them - if the dimple that marks the center don't smash flat, the punch bends.


 

Yes" I second this experience.  Can anyone recommend a good quality set?


----------



## alloy

Like others I've had mixed success with HF tools.

40lb blast cabinet. Fail.

I know others have this but for me it was worthless.  I used over 1/2 tube of silicon to seal it up.  The light was a joke, and it didn't have much sand flow at all. So I converted it to a pressure blast cabinet and it just leaked worse. I know there are kits to upgrade the cabinet, but I cut my losses and sold it for $100 and got a professional cabinet and converted it to pressure blast using one of the HF pressure blast tanks. See below.

http://www.harborfreight.com/40-lb-capacity-floor-blast-cabinet-68893.html.  

110 Pressurized Abrasive Blaster.  Pass.

Fairly happy with this unit. Used it for a long time with the 1/4 turn ball valve blast gun.  It worked great for glass beads. But after a few months the beads wore out the nut that holds the nozzle on.  Online there is a part list and it gives the part number for the nut and other parts.  So I called and was on hold for 45 mins and was told NO parts are available for this unit.  I asked why there was a parts list online and didn't gt an answer.  I was told to look on ebay for spare parts.  So I tried the HF dead-man gun.  See Below.

http://www.harborfreight.com/110-lb-pressurized-abrasive-blaster-60696-10377.html

Abrasive Blasting Deadman Valve with 4 Ceramic Nozzles.  Major FAIL

The valve wouldn't even close and seal at 50lb of pressure.  There was a 1/16" gap between the nozzle and the sealing block.  I took it back after about 1/2 hour of trying to make it work. I bought a deadman vale form Norther Tools and couldn't be happier. The spring is a little strong on the handle, so I take a break every few mins to rest my hand, but it seals and works great.

http://www.harborfreight.com/abrasive-blasting-deadman-valve-with-4-ceramic-nozzles-60491.html

Adjustable steel welding table.  Pass

For the price it isn't bad.  I like the slots in it that allow me to clamp something onto the table.  I've found other uses for it besides  welding.

http://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-steel-welding-table-61369.html

100lb capacity welding cart.  Pass..........barely.

It's fairly sturdy, had all the bolts it needed to put it together, even a few extra.  But there is no handle and the biggest problem is the setup they use to secure the tank.  It only has two chains, one is placed so low it just falls down to the bottom of the cart and does nothing.  The other one is up high enough, but there is no "V" for the tank to seat into to keep it upright.  So there is just the one chain trying to hold my 150 tank up.  I'm thinking about cutting a couple of 2"x4"s with a "V" in them and attaching them to the back of the cart for the tank to seat into.


http://www.harborfreight.com/welding/welding-accessories/100-lb-capacity-welding-cart-61316.html

I have other HF tools and might write something up about them later.  But for now these are the latest things I've got from them.


----------



## Mark in Indiana

brav65 said:


> Yes" I second this experience.  Can anyone recommend a good quality set?



Spellmaco transfer punch set. :thumbzup3:

They will last a lifetime, as long as you don't use a sledge hammer on them. I've had my set for >30 years.




Happy Trails!


----------



## Mark in Indiana

Just picked up a new HF Telescoping gauge set, at a flea market for 6$. It doesn't feel as smooth as a Starrett, but it seems to hold position well. For my hobby needs, I will give it a pass.


----------



## illbeda

I don't normally shop there because of the quality of a lot of their junk... I mean stuff,sorry.
I wander in there from time to time just to do a visual and the stuff still 
looks as cheap as it did 25 years ago,no improvement whatsoever.

I bought a used HF self standing Media Blasting Cabinet off craigslist.Its made from very thin
sheet and I had to scab on some scrap bed frame rails(very strong) onto the legs to keep it from
folding in on itself.It's now at a strength level where it should be.

I totally stay away from their bench grinders/buffers.They simply don't have enough iron
and copper to hold up against the heat.Especially the buffers,buyer beware....you get what 
you pay for.Its that simple.I actually wound up designing and making my own buffer out of 1 inch
drill rod,couple of pillowblocks and a 1hp made in the USA Baldor motor,and some angle iron.

I tried their transfer punch set after much soul searching and wanting it to be acceptable,i really did.....
but it wasn't to be.I used 1 transfer punch 1 time on some HR steel and it totally wiped out the tip in one blow.Back
to the store it went.

McMaster Carr.......... ru there???

I believe the whole philosophy behind HF is to pray on the unenlightened and unlearned of the population,
not a seasoned mechanic,tinkerer(yes im a tinkerer)builder,anyone with experience working with hand 
and power tools more than a few days a month.I think some people actually think they are getting a great
deal at Harbor Freight when they look over the sale ad's and see some items marked extremely low.Its a simple marketing 
ploy to get you into the store and it works great on a lot of people.I guess that's why they are still around.

Just one more quick story about the HF angle grinder.I was working with one several years ago and and spilled some
Acetone or Paint Thinner,cant remember exactly now and it literally attacked the recycled plastic housing that 
it was made from,totally ruining the tool.You can spill anything on a Metabo,Makita,Dewalt,etc with no ill effects.

It seems im still drawn to any place that sells hand and power tools though,I guess Harbor Freight is no exception.
I just look though,where is the exitanic:


----------



## silence dogood

Here's some things that I do with HF tools.   1)  a one shot deal.  I needed to drill some holes in concrete.  Bought a HF rotary hammer.  got the job done. Paid for itself and still works.    2)  Under rate the specs.  the arbor press I got cheap says 1000lbs. I try to keep it under 750.    3) Modify.   bought their 6 piece pipe tap and die.  Made inserts to hold 2 of the dies since HF does not seem to have a handle for them. Also use these mainly for chasing with lots of cutting oil.  4) change procedure.  Transfer punch set works great for soft materials such as wood, plastic, and soft metals,  On hard metals, I use a light tap, then go over with a center punch. Or I take a marker, then hand press with a slight turn using the transfer punch and follow with a center punch.  I also heard one guy retempered  his transfer punch set since it is made out of carbon steel (have not tried that yet).    Mark


----------



## kizmit99

I got one of these welding cabinet/carts from HF (item# 61705):


I was very pleasantly surprised.  The cart is very sturdy and works well.  Definitely a PASS.


----------



## Andre

Harbor Freight 90* corner clamps for woodworking, one passed one failed. Two others have not been used. Just got some drive pin punches and one ton arbor press from HF for "Testing." :lmao:


----------



## epanzella

To sum up HF I would say it's 2/3 the quality at 1/3 the price. Sometimes you just don't need a tool that will work all day long for 40 years.


----------



## umahunter

My transfer punch set has done fine I just use them to make a mark then use a punch


----------



## royesses

Harry Epstein has Osborne transfer punch sets. very high quality. Epstein is a pleasure to deal with.



brav65 said:


> Yes" I second this experience.  Can anyone recommend a good quality set?



http://store.harryepstein.com/cp/MiscPunch/K-358.html


----------



## Dusty

How does Northern Tool compare to HF?  Both are about hte same distance for me ( about 70 miles )


----------



## NightWing

Let's see... I have the 4X6 bandsaw, motorcycle jack, mini tire changer, engine hoist and probably some other small stuff.  Everything worked to my satisfaction.  I get the fliers in the mail each month that are full of specials and coupons.  My local store is about an hour away but worth the trip.


----------



## wolframore

I've posted some great things for a great deal at Harbor Freight, I have some things that are just horrible also:

Mechanics Stethoscope - FAIL - doesn't stay on your ears because the metal "spring" doesn't spring" whole thing is  cheap and feels like it will come apart any minute.  But it does work.

Heavy Duty Chain Breaker - FAIL poor design does not hold the chain like other designs, and just doesn't work well.

Hand pump vacuum brake bleeder - FAIL but can be re-worked to PASS  I got it a while ago and just had to use it recently.  Would not hold pressure.  Took it apart, cleaned it all up.  Put a little silicone.... better... was still leaking.  Changed the bleeder valve (auto tire type) Now it works great!

8 inch benchtop drill press - FAIL - poor run-out, vibration and cheap stamped metal stand and table bends and flexes.  Horrible! Useless dim light, holes are not round - getting cleaner holes with a hand held drill... that's sad.  Not sure how it fix it... might be a total waste of money.

Recently I've noticed their prices are getting higher so much that we can find better deals for no-name Chinese tools are other stores like:  Menard's, Home Depot, Advance Auto, Wal-Mart.  It's too bad.  I miss some of the stuff they used to sell like their carbide tool & die grinder, rotary table and other machinist tools.  Not sure what market they are going for but I personally do not like the changes.  Higher price and worse tool/selection.


----------



## calstar

Both items below are super deals!!  PASS :thumbzup3:

Got a 1ton chain hoist(aka chain fall) for $29 on sale. I've used it several times on loads up to 500, worked great and didn't have to bother someone to help me lift, has already paid for itself plus some in convenience alone. Would never attempt  any lift of more than 1000lbs with it, just don't trust it (but I may be wrong, one previous review here said he used to max capacity). I definitely recommend it for saving your back within reasonable weight limits, and it stores in about a 10x10x10" box.

3ton low profile(fits under anything over 2.75") hydraulic floor jack for about $90 on sale(isn't everything?) , great deal, saw them being used at a local tire sales dealer, if it's good for their daily use I figured it's ok for my sporadic use.  

Brian


----------



## royesses

*6 Amp Heavy Duty Variable Speed Portable Band Saw Chicago Electric Power Tools - item#47840 Pass*

I purchased this a couple of months ago when on sale for $59.00 US. I used a 25% off coupon for a final cost of $44.00. The first thing I did was remove the motor and clean out the old dried grease. I packed it with moly-grease. Next I replaced the kung foo blade with a Lenox 24 TPI bi-metal blade. My son then cut a 1.125" 304 stainless tube in less than a minute. The cut was smooth and straight. I then cut a piece of 1" 4130 rod with the same results. It sure has saved me a bunch of time and muscle versus a hand held hack saw. I feel that this is a very good value.


----------



## Tompdw

I have a pistol grip air die grinder that I just bought and it seems ok. I have had my bandsaw for years and with a few mods and a good bi-metal 14tooth blade it works great.


----------



## Mike Nash

7HC said:


> Blue Flame auto darkening welding helmet #91214:
> 
> View attachment 59194
> 
> 
> Definite PASS!
> 
> It's more comfortable and more sensitive in the adjustments for both reaction time and shade when compared to the cheaper #46092:
> 
> View attachment 59196
> 
> 
> M



I bought the blue flame helmet last year and just finally tried it. I CAN SEE! I had a really old auto-dark off ebay years ago that was absolutely terrible. After using this one I now realize just how bad it was. I had gone to a fixed shade but still could not really see the puddle or where I was going (MIG and TIG). Now I can see everything and no "flashing" at the start either.

I think my piddly welding efforts are going to be much more enjoyable now.

A coworker bought the second helmet shown. While neither of us have actually used it yet, I do like the fact that it doesn't bump my nose whereas the blue flame will right smack it if I nod it down.


----------



## kizmit99

A word of warning on the HF welding helmets -- they vary A LOT.  I bought one of the "blue flame" helmets about 3 years ago along with their cheap flux-core welder.  I could never see the visualize the weld-pool with that helmet.  I always just assumed that it was me, I would shine 500watt shop lights on the work - helped a little, not much though...  About 6 months ago I decided to try another helmet, I got another of the HF blue-flames (figured I'd just take it back if I still couldn't see with it).  To my very pleasant surprise, I can see with this new helmet just fine.  Apparently my first one is biased so far to the dark end that it can't be adjusted light enough to see out of.

The new helmet has a "grinder" setting just below the lightest shade though - be very careful about adjusting the shade with the arc going.  It's very easy to turn the knob just a bit too far and click into grinding mode and flash yourself.


----------



## Mike Nash

Yes I was tickled pink with the helmet, but I have quite a collection of the "misses" on the tools that some folks got "hits" on. 

I got the hydraulic crimper with the wrong size dies, the electric impact wrench that weighs a ton and chatters quite loudly but does nothing about actually removing a nut. I have the squeeze ratchet set that gives you one click per squeeze, 2 on occasion. Magnifiers and visors that don't or are distorted. One use battery drills too.

I got some similar type junk from Homier.

I'll watch for the grinder setting thing. My eyes are so bad that the grinder setting is nearly too dark for me to see. That's why I love the helmet - my fixed shade is simply too dark period - I can see the arc and that's it.


----------



## FREDROSSE

Building my steamboat, bought the FEIN vibrating saw tool for $350. A few months later, the FEIN monopoly (probably a patent expired) ended and Dremel had one for $100, and Harbor Freight has them for under $20.
So I bought the HF vibrating saw and used it without mercy in boatbuilding. Plenty of plunge cutting with weird angles in boatbuilding, hard and soft wood, cutting off screw heads occasionally, etc. Burned up one of the HF tools in a year. Not as good as the FEIN, but considering that I can buy about 20 of the HF tools for the price of the FEIN, the HF tool is a very good bargain. I don't worry about dropping it, or forcing it, as they are so inexpensive, and do the job.


----------



## autonoz

I recently purchased their powder coat system after reading good reviews on it. Well it is a PASS. Worked flawlessly right out of the box. Simple set up and easy clean up. Hopefully this will continue to work well and last a while. Only paid around $55.00 with 20% coupon + powder. I also purchased the $13.00 free replacement for a year.


----------



## FanMan

They're definitely hit or miss.

I bought their air nibbler a couple of years ago.  Used it maybe a half dozen times before it quit working.  Around the same time I bought a drill powered pump, it worked for 10 minutes or so before seizing.  Took them both back this weekend (no receipt).  I wanted to replace the nibbler and get my money back for the pump, they were willing (after a minor hard time) to replace both but no money back.  Not really complaining after a couple of years ago with no receipt.  Bought a $25 multlimeter the same day, so far it's working fine.  I also have their oxyacetylene welding rig (the one with the tiny bottles in the plastic carrier).  It's cheap and the adjustments are touchy, but I have no complaints for the price.  One regulator started leaking but they replaced it for free.  Their siphon sandblaster is marginal but then again I'm using play sand and most siphon sandblasters are marginal anyway.  All in all you get what you pay for, which is not much.


----------



## Chuck Torman

Over the years I have bought quite a bit of stuff from Harbor Freight, I can say that their "General" tool boxes are as good or better than most on the market and a ton less costly. I own Snap -On, Par-X, and Craftsman boxes also and honestly prefer the ones from HF,  Harbor Freight is a good example of why we need Brick & Mortar stores, you need to inspect and touch what you buy because they have some good stuff and some junk too. Some products they sell are marginal in quality, but without them, I don't know if I could afford to have many of the items in my shop. So I for one am glad that they are here.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage

I've bought no "large" tools from them, but last time I spent $40 on " nothing "
  BLJHB


----------



## vincent52100

I tend to buy a lot from Harbor Freight. It's hard to beat the cost. Most things I have gotten are good. These are the items that I've had good luck with. The numbers are out of the catalog. I tried to match up the item number with the tools I have
Motorcycle lift #69904, Motorcycle lift #99887, 14" Cutoff saw #91938, 6" Cutoff saw #61204, 3" Electric cutoff saw (not a tool to use forextended periods) #60415, 3" Air cutoff tool #69473, 4 1/2" grinder (x2) #91223, Diesel compression tester #46800 (sold), OBD2 Tester #60693, Heat gun #96289. Also a lot of hand tools.
I'm going Friday to pick up the five drawer tool cart.


----------



## visenfile

During a recent visit I saw the big breaker bars on sale again.  I warn you against these , pretty as they are.  The round configuration is simply not stiff enough to perform as a breaker. There is flex and the required force to break loose hi torqued or corroded faseners cannot be transmitted.  Sears "i beam" breakers are expensive, but they work.  Do not be tempted with the looks and price of the HF breaker bars.


----------



## jmarkwolf

eI've always had a healthy skepticism about Harbor Freight products, and consequently always research others' experience, in threads such as this, before I buy.

Ultimately, I'm very satisfied with the all HF purchases I've made:

1. RF-31 table-top milling machine clone. At the time, shipping was free on this 750lb machine, both ways if I didn't like it, once it arrived. Turns out it was a real gem, used it regularly for 15 years then sold it for what I paid, when I upgraded to a used Bridgeport!

2. A.C. winch that I use to stow a snowmobile trailer to the wall in my airplane hangar to save floor space. Been using it for over 10 years. Works reliably.

3. 4ft x 8ft fold-up trailer with 1100 lb capacity. Had two of them. Used the first one many years but it was stored outside and didn't fare well, rusted badly. Sold it and bought another a few years later, store it inside, holding up well. Light enough to pull behind the lawn tractor for yardwork, strong enough to haul full sheets of plywood and transport the lawn tractor, although I wouldn't trust it to the rated 1100lbs. Have a bigger trailer if I need the capacity.

4. Recently bought the full size hydraulic motorcycle lift table with 1000 lb capacity. Researched heavily on the web and learned all the complaints prior to purchase. Decided I could either fix or live with shortcomings. Was plasantly surprised that all the complaints I'd read about on the web had been fixed! I think the Harbor Freight marketing people read forums like this. It's rock solid and makes it a pleasure to work on heavy things at waist height instead of on the floor. This table is a real gem, particularly for the $295 I paid (with coupon).

5. Recently bought one of their ball bearing 16-drawer red tool boxes from recommendations on forums like this. This box is very high quality, certainly noticably better than my Craftsman ball-bearing boxes. Paid $269 (coupon and floor model). Very pleased.

6. Recently took a gamble on one of their 4x6 horizontal bandsaws having read all the web
complaints. The damn thing has been working flawlessly, cutting perfectly square right out of the box with the stock blade. Paid $199 (with sales coupon). No misgivings that the blade probably won't last long. Glad I bought it.

7. Recently wanted to construct a welding booth. Priced out fabricating a structure from Unistrut and welding blankets. The HF heavy duty scaffold was cheaper and it was basically ready to rock right out of the box. I adjusted the platform all the way to the top to form the "roof", hung the same welding blankets around the perimeter. Makes a nice welding booth. When I don't need the booth anymore I'll have an adjustable scaffold/bench/shelving unit instead of a pile of cut Unistrut sticks!

Not kidding myself that I won't get a "stinker" from HF someday, but I always read threads like this before any purchase and have never been dissappointed yet with HF purchases yet.


----------



## w9jbc

only thing machinist wise I have is the dial indicators I use them a lot at work and when they give up I break out a new one. the oil and dirt in my work environment is tough on them. but they seem to do ok by me thus far


----------



## fmj1911

I first found HF 30 years ago while living in CA up in Camarillo. I was a machine tool repair guy and their ball nose allen wrenches were the bomb. I've always bought things there with the full understanding of what I was getting but back in those days, I needed specialty tools for my job and keeping my car running and you simply couldn't beat them. But since then, the quality and warranty have only gotten better and better, so I'm a huge fan. I even use their brazed cutting tools in my lathe and mill. Again, not the best stuff in the world - but good enough for most of what I do.


----------



## brav65

Harbor Freight 3 in 1 battery jumper - *PASS *This little $35 unit has been riding around in the back of my SUV for the last 8 months.  My battery decided to go bad last night, I had the kids in the car and was able to jump it first try.  I had to use it again this morning and a third time after I stopped at Checker to have them run a test on it.  This was all on one charge, that has lasted for 8 months.  It's a keeper!


----------



## kvt

I have bought a bunch of stuff from them,   I use to have my father in law pick stuff up from the store in CA and send it to me.   I knew it was not the best but it was what I could afford at the time and normally only needed it for a couple of uses.   I still pick up some stuff there with the expectations that it may no last or it may.   I have a heavy duty 1/2 inch drill that I bought to mix some thin set when doing my floor,   It lasted just about as long as it took me to do 2 bags self leveler, and 2 bags of thin set.    But was able to take it apart and repair it, and it is still around.  I have one of their welding helmet and it works great even after about 5 years.   Had a sander that lasted just long enough to do the body work on a car then died.   Had a nail gun that lasted just long enough to do a shed, but then have one of the multi tools that vibrates and it has done more than expected.   As you can tell I use them a lot but I don't expect much from them,  figure they are one use tools in most cases then get surprised if they last longer.


----------



## catskinner

I agree with kvt, if I was using them professionally I'd by high quality tools, but for a hobby user most things work pretty well. I to buy the $10 grinders and get what life I can out of them, it seems that the quality is getting better. My orange one died and one of the blue ones died but one blue one is still working and the black ones I have are still working after about 4 years. I have one with a cut off wheel, one with a grinding wheel, and one with a wire wheel all plugged into a power strip so I grab which ever one I need at the time. I have several large items that have worked well also, the horizontal metal band saw still working after 7 years of occasional use. The 14" metal chop saw just lost the switch after 5 years that should be an easy fix. I have a 12 ton floor mounted press that comes in very handy at times. I bought a 160 amp wire feed welder still working great after 7 years. A self darkening welding helmet after 7 years is still going strong. I have several air tools most of which have survived several years, the 1/2 drive impact is running ok after 9 years, a little problem with the direction switch but with a little observation of the  switch position it work fine. Several Halogen lights that only need bulb replace periodically. I only live a few miles from the store so can go look at the hand tools to see if they are durable or not. Hope this helped  I don't have item numbers sorry.


----------



## Franko

I've gotten Harbor Freight tools that have been pretty good. My mini-lathe and mini mill were so inexpensive I couldn't resist. I think with sale and 20% coupon I gave less than $300 for each and they've both performed very well for what they are and with a few upgrades. Some of their wrenches have been decent.

I have a couple of their base toolboxes that are first rate. Good heavy strong boxes rated for a ton and half of tools, also picked up for a bargain on sale and with the 20% coupon before they quit honoring the coupon on toolboxes. Flat free wheel barrow wheels are good and half the cost anywhere else. Also, a couple of aluminum floor jacks have been great.

But, the 20 ton shop press I got from them was a piece of junk. It's the sorriest excuse for a tool that I ever seen. First, it wasn't the same unit that was on the display floor or in their web side or catalogs, which has bolted beams and bottom brace and diagonal bracing on the foot. It is a welded piece of crap with the ugliest welds I've ever seen. And, it is crooked. When I let off the jack the thing springs back to its crooked shape and nearly jumps off the floor.

I mentioned this to the manager and he just said that is all they have. I offered to buy the one off the sales floor that fooled me into buying it, but he wouldn't sell it to me. So, beware of their welded shop presses.

I may be able to fix it by cutting it apart and rebuilding it.


----------



## hman

Not exactly a tool ... but this latest scam they're running, the "Inside Track Club" looks like it's going to kill all the good coupons 

I just don't relish flushing $30 down the toilet every year <grump>.


----------



## Andre

Letter # punches: Pass, but are on the softer side. 

Transfer punches: Horrible, too soft for even aluminum. Perfect for woodworking though.

Pencil grinder: Really good, really fast too, Much better than a Dremel, plus with a toolpost mount it doubled as a toolpost grinder. It does get very cold though, the air flowing throw the tool sucks the hear from your hand. ( It's actually not any colder than the air in the tank it's just an effect)


----------



## catskinner

I used to get all the coupons on my email and don't anymore. I told them at the cash register and they did something to fix that, but it didn't.


----------



## ozzie46

catskinner said:


> I used to get all the coupons on my email and don't anymore. I told them at the cash register and they did something to fix that, but it didn't.



I'm still getting them. In fact an e-mail arrived last evening.

Ron


----------



## roadie33

I just got one of these Tool Carts from HF and it is put together really well.
It is very heavy and needs 2 people to put it together.
I have it sitting right beside my Lathe and have all of my End Mill and Reamers and other tooling in it.
Got it for $107 with coupon in Email. Great buy.


----------



## GA Gyro

roadie33 said:


> I just got one of these Tool Carts from HF and it is put together really well.
> It is very heavy and needs 2 people to put it together.
> I have it sitting right beside my Lathe and have all of my End Mill and Reamers and other tooling in it.
> Got it for $107 with coupon in Email. Great buy.



I bought the red one that is the big brother to this one... the local store had a damaged (dented) one for $75.00.  Took it home and after about 30 minutes of careful straightening... it is fine.  The paint is worse for the bending... nothing a can of Rustoleum will not fix.  

Generally, my rule is: If it has bearings in it... be suspect... otherwise... give it a chance.

One more thing:  Bought a 115 pc cobalt drill set (1/64 to 1/2 by 64th's, numbers from 1 to 60, and letters from A to Z) Reg $129.95, sale $99.95, coupon... total price $79.95.  So far, all is good.  I am careful, when doing rough drilling (hogging out holes in angle, etc), to use regular sized drills, so they can be replace easily onzy-twozy.


----------



## markknx

I have their grey 20 ton shop press. the bolt up one. it works very well. I did have to make some nylon shims to glue to the 6 contact points of the ram to take out the play side to side and front to back. But I call it a pass as I caught it on sale for 140.00. (that was what I would have had into building one) So I call that a pass.

As many have said before go on line and check the reviews. Make sure the part numbers are the same as they change all the time. this can bea good guide.
Mark


----------



## jasnooks

ozzie46 said:


> I'm still getting them. In fact an e-mail arrived last evening.
> 
> Ron


Same here. I get an email from them about every other day.


----------



## coolidge

I purchased a Harbor Freight pallet jack yesterday, on sale for $259 and got another 20% off with a coupon $207 out the door. I used it today it worked great. I had a 800 lb mill arrive, replacement, had to uncrate the new one, re-crate the old one, moving both around my garage with the pallet jack was quite easy.


----------



## Johnwright

Chuck Torman said:


> Over the years I have bought quite a bit of stuff from Harbor Freight, I can say that their "General" tool boxes are as good or better than most on the market and a ton less costly. I own Snap -On, Par-X, and Craftsman boxes also and honestly prefer the ones from HF,  Harbor Freight is a good example of why we need Brick & Mortar stores, you need to inspect and touch what you buy because they have some good stuff and some junk too. Some products they sell are marginal in quality, but without them, I don't know if I could afford to have many of the items in my shop. So I for one am glad that they are here.



I am finding myself  in need of an inexpensive drywall screw gun.  I have about 25 sheets to hang and it might be years before I will do it again.  HF has two listed for about. $40, one difference is the amp numbers.  Any thoughts on these two, I really don't want to spend what Lowes or Home Depot wants.


----------



## GA Gyro

Johnwright said:


> I am finding myself  in need of an inexpensive drywall screw gun.  I have about 25 sheets to hang and it might be years before I will do it again.  HF has two listed for about. $40, one difference is the amp numbers.  Any thoughts on these two, I really don't want to spend what Lowes or Home Depot wants.



From my construction days decades ago... the key to a drywall screw gun... is the clutch.  If it adjusts well and feels substantial... then the gun will probably be fine for a one-time project.  The other alternative would be to go 'pawn-shopping' and get a used name brand.  

BTW:  Get a box of tips... they go fairly fast.


----------



## bluegrass-engineer

I recently needed a stepper bit and took a chance on a pair from HF.  They worked very well in steel plate and a 1/8" steel bar.

They are a *PASS*.

On the other hand, their packages of bolts, screws, etc, are for the most part a *FAIL*.  I keep some around in case of an emergency.  The metal seems way too soft.


----------



## JPMacG

Well....   it's old, but I can't resist...

What not to buy at HF:
1.  Pacemakers
2. Parachutes
3. Vaccines
4. Fire extinguishers
5. Scuba gear

7. Climbing belts
....etc., etc.


----------



## Shadowdog500

roadie33 said:


> I just got one of these Tool Carts from HF and it is put together really well.
> It is very heavy and needs 2 people to put it together.
> I have it sitting right beside my Lathe and have all of my End Mill and Reamers and other tooling in it.
> Got it for $107 with coupon in Email. Great buy.


I bought that same tool chest for my shop and it is my favorite.  It is well made.  I put my most commonly used tools in it and pull it around my shop to whatever I'm working on.   I actually bought a crafstman box first to remain loyal to crafstman, but when I got it home I found that the crafstman box was junk. It was light weight metal and the casters didn't work properly.  While trying to get the casters working better with lube  I noticed a small "made in china" sticker on the bottom of the crafstman tool box.  I immediately returned it to sears and bought the HF box on the way home from Sears.  I'm not going to pay sears a "made in America" price, for a "made in China Product" especially when the product appeared to be made by the cheapest factory they could find in China.  With the HF box I actually got a "made in China" box for a "made in China" price, but it appears that HF went to much better quality Chinese factory that actually makes a pretty decent box.

Harbor freight has come a long way in the last few years!   A lot of thier stuff is still sub par, but I actually dare to say some of thier newer items are now better quality than my older crafstman stuff ever was.  

The better HF  tool boxes are on par with my old Mac, crafstman, and Rem line boxes.  And are actually better than my two 10-15 year old crafstman Boxes.

My Earthquake impact is so good that I actually gave my Old Crafstman impact gun to my neighbor after it was just taking up space in my pnumatic droor unused for a year.  

I just bought a earthquake air ratchet after finding out it was a reactionless impact air ratchet that won't jam your fingers.  I love the thing.  It's made in Taiwan, and the weight fit and finish actually scream quality, and is actually better that my three other regular air ratchets which is saying a lot since one was bought off of a snap on truck a few decades ago, and the other two are 25 year old Japanese made Crafstman ratchets.

I've been using thier impact sockets for decades and never had a problem.

Chris


----------



## markknx

The craftsman name is mud any more. I'll buy husky or kobalt before craftsman any more. just like you said made in Chine charging Made in US price and no better quality than the others. and a lot of theirs is made here. Sad! more people should skip craftsman. or do like I did walk in look at it take it over to the clerk and tell them that is why you don't buy from them any more.


----------



## george wilson

Going to "Remain loyal to Craftsman?" Forget about that!! They are not going to be loyal to YOU!!


----------



## roadie33

I had done the same thing when I picked up the HF Box. I was looking at the one from Sears also. I was checking it over and saw the same sticker on the bottom. It was smaller, lighter weight and drawers were thin and very loose. 
The last thing I got with the Craftsman name was a 12 gallon wet/dry Vac. The big Red one. It works great. 
The newer ones I looked at the other day at Sears look cheap and poorly built. The HF Vacs look better and heavier. I need to get another one for the outside shop so I will be getting a HF Vac next week and I'll see how well it actually is.


----------



## uncle harry

Tom Griffin said:


> Good or bad, we all buy stuff at Harbor Freight. Sometimes the experience is good, sometimes not. I generally tend to go by the "If it has more than one moving part, don't buy it at Harbor Freight" rule, but sometimes I can't resist the temptation. This post is a place to share your experiences with a specific product and give it a PASS! or a FAIL!, so others will know whether they should shell out their hard earned cash or just run away. Here are the rules:
> 
> 1) If something doesn't fit when you are assembling the product, it's an automatic FAIL!
> 
> 2) If the product doesn't work as advertized, it's an automatic FAIL!
> 
> 3) If the product breaks after only a few uses, it's an automatic FAIL!
> 
> 4) Everything else is a PASS.
> 
> I'll start it out. Have fun...
> 
> [h=1]*7" Variable Speed Polisher/Sander* # 92623[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31913
> 
> 
> *FAIL!...FAIL!*
> 
> I had to file the handle to get it to fit the buffer and once I got it together, it makes so much gear noise I have to wear ear protection when using it.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I bought a set of cast iron stakes from Harbor Freight that are used to hammer form sheet metal, and they work just fine. One is rounded and the other is teardrop shaped. Note: No moving parts .
> 
> *PASS!*
> 
> Tom



I bought the HF palm nailer last spring so a helper friend & I could nail  up paneling on my smaller shop.  After following the 'oil frequently' instructions it worked as advertised right out of the box & maintained thru many boxes of nails.  Total PASS  (so far!).


----------



## pineyfolks

Harbor freight metric hex wrenches. FAIL


----------



## GA Gyro

At least it did not strip out the set screw...


----------



## kd4gij

pineyfolks said:


> View attachment 99747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harbor freight metric hex wrenches. FAIL


 

 That is there patented twist flek hex keys.


----------



## David S

GA Gyro said:


> At least it did not strip out the set screw...



Yes actually they are very expensive "torque controlled" hex wrenches ...nice find 

David


----------



## hman

pineyfolks said:


> View attachment 99747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harbor freight metric hex wrenches. FAIL



Hey, Bill - look at the bright side.  Some folks pay big bucks for decorative ironwork!


----------



## planeflyer21

Oh yeah!!  I had a set of those torque-control wrenches from HF.  Forgot all about them until I saw the photo up there.

Many of mine had the twist reversed though.


----------



## spongerich

I recently picked up their 500 lb Hydraulic Lifting Table / Cart
It was around $130 with coupon and since the box was mangled and it was missing one of the bolts for one of the wheels, the manager gave it to me for $100. 

It seems pretty sturdy, has nice hard urethane 'skateboard' casters that lock.
I wish it was a few inches higher so it would be even with the tailgate on my SUV, but it's saved my back several times already.
I lifted the column and head of my Clausing mill onto the base with it and it handled the load just fine.


----------



## kvt

HF 10inch 12speed Bench top Drill Press,  
looked at the one in the store,  Had nice Machined cast table, cast clamp on the post, metal adjustment handle, etc.   Wife picked one up for me, and when I got it put together and looked at it I had to go back to the store and verify it was the same one,   Pressed steel foot,  Pressed steal table, poor quality pole clamp for the table,  Plastic adjustment handle for the table,  etc.  The run out on the chuck was bad but not real bad and could have been corrected, but the slop in the table height adjustment was a killer, along with the fact I would have had a hard time bolting a vice to the table.   Took it all back apart, wrapped it back in the bags, box etc,   and she is taking it back.   Even a Ryobi had better setup than that with better warranty, and such,  but with only 5 speeds instead of 12.  I guess I'm still looking for a new Drill press.


----------



## James Kurth

I have found if they are tools someone is going to use everyday not the best choice. If its something you use a once in awhile then some of the stuff is great.


----------



## kingmt01

A large amount of HF tools but most of them are old enough that the part numbers are differet now. If the number is different it isn't the same tool even if they do look the same. I'll try to only include those that are current.

18 Volt 3/8 In. Cordless Drill/Driver With Keyless Chuck, 21 Clutch Settings Item #68239/Item #69651 FAIL

1/2 In. Heavy Duty Variable Speed Reversible Drill Item #3273 PASS

1/2 In. Heavy Duty D-Handle Variable Speed Reversible Drill Item #69453 PASS

3/8 In. Heavy Duty Professional Magnesium Variable Speed Reversible Close Quarters Drill With Keyless Chuck 
Item #95877 PASS

1/2" MT2 Mini-Lathe Drill Chuck Item #42340 PASS

12 In. Double-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw With Laser Guide System Item #61969/Item #61970 PASS

5/16 In. X 25 Ft. Chain Coil 
Item #47700 PASS

3/8 In. X 15 Ft. Chain Coil Item #47702 PASS

2 Ton Capacity Foldable Shop Crane
Item #69514/Item #60388 PASS

Automatic Battery Float Charger 
Item #69955/Item #42292 FAIL

2/40/200 Amp 6/12V Manual Wheel Charger With Start(lated 20 minutes)
Item #62292/Item #69368 FAIL

7 In. X 10 In. Precision Benchtop Mini Lathe Item #93212 FAIL 

Carbide Tipped Lathe Cutting Bits 10 Pk Item #2788 PASS

M2 High Speed Steel Mini Lathe Bits For Metalworking 5 Pc Item #40641 PASS

9 Speed Vertical Milling Machine Item #40939 PASS

4 in. x 36 in. Disc Sander Item # 97181 HALF PASS (I only wanted the belt sander so I'm happy but the disk drum has chunks missing)

6 Amp Heavy Duty Variable Speed Portable Band Saw Item # 47840 PASS(you really have to control cutting speed)

1500 Watt Dual Temperature Heat Gun 572°/1112° Item # 96289 PASS

40 Pc SAE & Metric Tap And Die Set/40 Pc Carbon Steel SAE Tap And Die Set (all item numbers) 
Item #39391/Item #39391/Item #39384 FAIL


----------



## jimbob

chipmunk said:


> *Assembly of the Harbor Freight Five Drawer Tool Cart*
> Before you even begin to think about the assembly of the Harbor Freight Five Drawer Tool Cart you should take about seven or eight Valiums then wait for 20 minutes before you begin to unpack the tool cart.
> 
> Don’t be fooled by the fact that you were the only person in the continental United States to get a packing crate with no holes or rips in the cardboard. That doesn’t mean a thing, you will find that the Chinese are very adept about shipping a product that appears to have survived a class five tornado with no outward scars on the box.
> 
> Once unpacked, you will be faced with a decision…”do I repack this piece of red **** and drive 120 miles back to Harbor Freight to exchange this abortion for another equally as bad abortion or chalk it up as a life experience and learn to live with your bad decision.
> 
> If you chose the latter, take three more pills than gather the following tools. An assortment of drift pins or tapered punches, a very large mallet, safety glasses, two pry bars, several clamps, various adjustable wrenches, at least eight Chinese ASA nut drivers (all ½ inch), eight Chinese ASA ½ inch deep sockets, you are going to wonder why you need eight nut drivers and sockets all in the same size…. The reason is simple enough….all Chinese ½ inch nuts are different sizes. Do the same thing again, this time in “Metric” because some of your ASA nuts will be metric.
> 
> Additionally you will need a large boom box or construction radio to muffle your language and screams from your neighbors or any small impressionable children. One box of Band-Aid Brand bandages and a roll of ace bandages also, additional valiums and you might consider a Lincoln Arc welder just in case. Lastly, some red touch up paint. (A small warning here, an athletic support with a steel cup may be a prudent purchase prior to assembly)
> 
> If you have the money you may want to consider hiring a professional to record your efforts on video for future generations to view as the crowning achievement of your life.
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS…… I know what you’re thinking, “I’m a man I don’t need to read instructions”. The truth is in this case it doesn’t matter. Read them if you want, disregard them if you desire, either way it’s not going to go together anyway.
> 
> Supposedly you are to start by attaching the castors to the bottom of the bottom tray. Should the tray be upright or upside down during this procedure? Again, it doesn’t matter. You are going to flip the tray about twenty times while attempting to hold the heavy castor in one hand while pressing a bolt through the misfit holes with the other and thumb tightening the nuts with your third hand. I’ll say this much for Chinese lock nuts, they are so precise they lock on the first half turn. I guess tightening them further is optional.
> 
> Assuming you’ve assembled all four castors to the tray bottom and been released from the hospital with at least one functioning hand, you may proceed to attach the four corner uprights to the tray bottom corners.
> 
> If you read the instructions, you will note that the manufacture has a sense of humor, where he states…”Caution, it is possible to assemble the uprights upside down” (no ****) What that statement really means is that you will be installing the uprights twice. (you may safely disregard the part about measuring the uprights)
> 
> Now this is the part where your heavy duty mallet and punch comes into play. (see photo) You will get some relief assembling the uprights in that you no longer must use lock nuts. Lock nuts are now replaced with extremely loose fitting nuts that thread very quickly once the bolt has been forced through both holes.
> 
> Once you’ve installed the uprights for the second time you can proceed to installing the four supports that support the box itself. The front and back supports are straightforward enough and require minimal adjustment with your hammer. The side supports are another matter. The instructions show the side supports resting on top or above the front and back supports. The only problem with that arrangement is that it won’t work that way because none of the holes line up. Whereas if you do it just opposite from the instructions at least some of the holes sort of line up some of the time.
> 
> Now that you are ready to drop the box itself into place you would think the hard parts done. No such luck. The box is fairly heavy and most people recommend getting some help from a friend or two. The problem with that approach is that at this stage of the assembly (because of your language and bad temper) no one will come near you. Therefore you are left with several options. Option one, lay the half completed assembly on it’s back with the box itself also on it’s back and push the box into the supports. The only problem with that option is the tool cart now weighs too much to tip back upright.
> 
> Another option is to pry the box up just enough to get your toes under it then call 911. Or you could do what I did and leave the box itself on the back of your pickup then scoot the frame assembly close to the tailgate and with one fell swoop lift and slide the box over the supports, fart, then just let go and hope for the best. I was fortunate in that most of the box landed on the horizontal supports and the part that didn’t I kicked into submission until the holes nearly matched.
> 
> The remainder of the assembly went much quicker when I got out my variable speed drill and drilled my own holes where I thought they should have been located in the first place.
> 
> Harbor Freight recommends at this point that you start at the top and go down tightening all the nuts and bolts. In as much as most of the Chinese nut and bolts are cross threaded , I recommend an impact wrench set to about 5000 pounds of pressure and spot welding every one just to be sure they don’t loosen when the struts fail and the lid slams down.
> 
> I forgot to mention the side mounted can holder….I anticipated a difficult time attaching that because it requires lining up three holes rather than just two. Fortunately for me I was spared any difficulties because Harbor Freight forgot to include a can holder on with my tool cart.
> 
> Anyway, it’s assembled. Most of the drawers open and it’s Red. I’m glad I bought it and my Doctors say I can bring it with me when I check into the sanitarium tomorrow.


----------



## RJSakowski

You could make some nice twisted "wrought iron work". 
I have run into a similar experience when assembling some office furniture for my wife.  They included a 5 mm hex wrench with every chair.  I managed to get the ten chairs assembled with the wrenches supplied but barely.  
I tried a spark test on one to see whether they actually were a carbon steel and to my surprise, they have a fair amount of carbon.  I heated one to a medium red (until a magnet wouldn't stick) and quenched in water.  I polished the surface and slowly heated to a dark straw/light brown color and quenched.  The result is a serviceable hex wrench. The steel is not that bad, they just make them soft.  Maybe to reduce their liability exposure in case of breakage.  Craftsman did the same which is why I stopped buying Craftsman twenty years ago (well, one of the reasons).


----------



## roadie33

LMAO
I dang near choked and shot coffee out my nose reading that jimbob.
Hope you recover from that horrendous ordeal and are able to function normally in a few months. 
The black one I got went together like it was supposed to and I was amazed all of the holes lined up.
Must have been a good day at the factory.


----------



## juiceclone

HF quality varies with the time of day or phase of the moon it seems.  I give a fail to any poly ropes from them....bad experience.  angle grinders are a pass ...at their price how could u go wrong... i've got two...never a problem    I never use a hacksaw anymore :<)   got their cheapest drill press, and use it daily .. not perfect but functions correctly ..pass. 
I had one of their early 3in1 lathes, and while it was lacking  in features, it was sturdy, reliable, and reasonably accurate.


----------



## coolidge

HF 1/2 drive air wrench driven by my puny 5 gallon pancake air compressor....wait for it...PASS!! I had to replace the 3 blades on my Kubota tractor mower today. I have a giant (I'm not kidding) Crescent wrench but it couldn't budge the second nut. Remembering that I had bought this thing precisely for this job I unpacked and set it up. Brrrrrrrrrr rupa rupa oh man effortless, that really saved me some effort.


----------



## kingmt01

coolidge said:


> HF 1/2 drive air wrench driven by my puny 5 gallon pancake air compressor....wait for it...PASS!! I had to replace the 3 blades on my Kubota tractor mower today. I have a giant (I'm not kidding) Crescent wrench but it couldn't budge the second nut. Remembering that I had bought this thing precisely for this job I unpacked and set it up. Brrrrrrrrrr rupa rupa oh man effortless, that really saved me some effort.


Which one? Item numbers are the only way to know what you are getting.


----------



## kvt

Second that, they have at least 4 or 5 diff 1/2 inch impacts that I know of off the top of my head.  A couple are fails that I tried.   Don't have the numbers so I did not post them.


----------



## coolidge

kingmt01 said:


> Which one? Item numbers are the only way to know what you are getting.



69916 http://www.harborfreight.com/12-in-heavy-duty-air-impact-wrench-69916.html


----------



## kvt

On that one make sure you keep it oiled, and put a few drops in the air line each time you use it.  Or it will Gall and lock up inside.  That looks like one of the ones I had problems with.   The ones I have not tired are the red ones.  I started paying more for other brands as I also use mine a lot, or use to but not as much any more.


----------



## coolidge

Yes its rated pretty low so buyer beware but I only need it for this one job every 1-2 years so I didn't want to buy a $400 Snap-on.


----------



## kingmt01

Actually Snappy/Blue Point aren't that great. Glad the driver bought mine back after I showed him how bad they were beside my IR impacts. I haven't tried any of the HF ones.


----------



## Lowell K

I bought a 6" buffer, some buffing wheels and polishing compound bars.  I have no complaints.  I like their stands and tables all my bench top drills, grinders, buffers and an arbor press have HF  holding them up off the floor.  I have one of their battery powered Sawzall clones, it is okay.


----------



## jpfabricator

I got the scroll bender attachment in the mail yesterday. Its an addition to the compact bender (which I dont have yet).
 I have made some decorative brackets for holding a light over my workbench. The only complant is its limited to 3/16" and under, I needed it for some. .250 square so I see a " mod-by-mill" in the next couple of weeks.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## coolidge

Lowell K said:


> I bought a 6" buffer, some buffing wheels and polishing compound bars.  I have no complaints.  I like their stands and tables all my bench top drills, grinders, buffers and an arbor press have HF  holding them up off the floor.  I have one of their battery powered Sawzall clones, it is okay.



I also have a HF buffer...I looked at HF and their buffers were dirt cheap. As Sears is just down the road I went over to look at theirs and found the exact same buffer for sale at Sears for more than double the cost, returned to HF and bought theirs. No problems with it.


----------



## Chips4Lips

Knowing the difference in tools and the reasons for buying from one place over another is the key... sometimes it's a purchase for an immediate need without a long term value and at others it's for a long term value without an immediate need.  You should always be able to recognize the difference and be comfortable with it as the product cost isn't always the driving factor.


----------



## kd4gij

I need a cheap 1/4" drive socket set. So wen't to HF and picked this set up today. http://www.harborfreight.com/21-pc-14-in-drive-sae-metric-high-visibility-socket-set-62303.html And was surprized and the fit and finish of there socket and ratchets now. time will tell put we will see. I do have a set of there composit ratchets and tay have been great for the price.  edit : just noticed these are made in tiwan not china. Looks like HF is steping up there game.


----------



## Smithdoor

ever tool that was made in China I have had to work on
The good news there low cost and worth fixing right

Dave


----------



## Ebel440

Got the 10" sliding miter saw. Works ok so far. The directions say not to change the factory depth stop except if you dont set the depth stop correctly you will cut into the saws base or at least mine would have. And as a result of setting it so it won't cut the base it won't cut completely to the back fence. I just added a 1/2 piece of aluminum to the fence but that results in less cutting capacity.


----------



## GA Gyro

As usual... HF sends these coupons in Email, probably every 2-3 days... or sometimes every day.  

Anyhow, I get this coupon for the electric flyswatter... free (usually $3.99)... Recommendation: get one... it is fun and does work... <grin>

Anyhow, went to the store to get a free 'toy' flyswatter... and since it was raining outside... decided to wander around the store.  I come across this adjustable reamer kit:

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=hand+reamers

Normal price is $72.99... the wooden case is damaged... marked down to $50.00... and low and behold... I have a 20% off coupon.  So I get this reamer kit for $40 + tax.  Brought it home and played with one of the reams... it seemed to work fine.  

Most of the work I do is on AL... so if the blades of the reamers are not made of high quality tool steel... they will still cut AL.  

The store I shop at.... is quick to mark things down... they do NOT like merch sitting around.  Good for me...


----------



## MikeWi

Ebel440 said:


> Got the 10" sliding miter saw. Works ok so far. The directions say not to change the factory depth stop except if you dont set the depth stop correctly you will cut into the saws base or at least mine would have. And as a result of setting it so it won't cut the base it won't cut completely to the back fence. I just added a 1/2 piece of aluminum to the fence but that results in less cutting capacity.


ok, I'm probably not understanding what you mean, but there should be a plastic plate under the blade area that you are supposed to cut through.  This makes the slot the exact width of the blade which allows for better support of the edge of the wood being cut, preventing tearing/splintering.  If you're setting it so that isn't happening then yeah, the blade isn't going to do a full cut.


----------



## Ebel440

No its not really the problem. on this saw its already molded with the slot in it and if I ran the saw as set it would go through the end of the plastic piece into the aluminum casting. I may just throw a cheap blade in and do it as its the easiest way to fix it. I haven't really checked it out as I put a spacer in the back and used it as is. But I don't want the plastic loosing support if I cut through it. Ill check next time I use it.


----------



## Ebel440

I just remembered there's a rubber bump stop that I shortened a little bit which helped get more travel to the back fence but didn't fix it totally. I'm not really upset or anything by the saw. I would buy it again it works pretty well. It just needs a little work but for the price it was worth it.


----------



## 6mmBR

I bought several items from HF. The one I like the best is their wooden bench with the Windsor brand name on it. It's the single nicest thing I've ever bought made in China. Went together very well, it's very sturdy, and it even looks nice. You can get them on sale for $139 quite often. 

It's not a Roubo bench, but then it doesn't cost a grand either. 

I bought one of their cordless 18v drills with a flashlight. I have an 18V B & D cordless, also made in China, with expensive batteries that it eats regularly. The one from HF, also from China, cost under $20 and the battery is still running almost a year later. Might as well buy the HF drill since both are made in China. The batteries are cheaper and they last longer.


----------



## GA Gyro

I have not read through the whole thread.... however purchased this 20 ton press a week or so on sale:

http://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-shop-press-32879.html

I think the sale was either $150 or 16o.  

Added a set of 4" wheel, 150# each castors, and it seems a nice tool.

Note that the base may need to be widened a bit... if one rolls it around... hold onto it... it could tip.


----------



## bearbon

I have quite a number of HF tools and gadgets but here's a few of the ones that I especially like.
1. The 4X6" Horizontal/Vertical Cutoff Bandsaw: I was doubtful of the quality when I bought it but was pleasantly surprised at how well this little jewel performs. It was the best thing I ever bought from HF. It cuts true every time and has saved me a lot of time and effort - and it doesn't take up a lot of space. I was amused they felt it necessary to put a sticker on the motor that says "motor".
2. Hand trucks: I have both the regular (red) and heavy duty (blue) ones and they get a lot of use. Both are well built and have held up under a lot of heavy lifting. I modified the blue one with four wheels across the axle for use on soft sandy soil and it works great! I'll show my All-Terrain Hand Truck in another post.
3. Chainsaw sharpener: Another cheapie I got on sale but it does the job well and is a lot quicker and more accurate than hand filing.
4. Lawn & Garden Tire Changer: Simple device but has held up well under some demanding use. I've used it with tractor wheels up to 12".
5. Work Gloves: I've worn out a lot of these $7 yellow leather leather work gloves but at the price they're a good value. More comfortable than heavy work gloves. 
6. Tarkelp Orange Scented Hand Soap: This is the best hand soap I ever used, regardless of price. It's $1.99 for a 16 oz. tub and you have to use a little imagination about the orange scent but this stuff cleans the worst grime off your hands better than all the other "popular" brands I've tried over the years. My local HF was out of stock once so I actually ordered some from the manufacturer. And it's made in the USA!


----------



## bill stupak

Here is  a HF tool that I use constantly, it's a little abrasive cutoff saw I have set up as a dedicated bolt and machine screw cutter. I took a bit of angle and drilled and tapped various sized holes and mounted it in the vise. The sheet metal box keeps the bench clean. I've cut hundreds of bolts and am still on the original blade. Cheers, Bill


----------



## roadie33

I posted earlier in this thread about the HF Black Toolbox on sale for $104.00
HF sent out a Email for this weekend July 3rd thru 5th that ends Sunday for that same Toolbox. I decided to get another one since the first one was such a nicely built box for the price and  is already full.
They work great for holding End Mills, Reamers, Taps and hand tools for the Lathe. 
So, I needed another one for all of my newly acquired Starrett tools and misc other tooling I've picked up lately.


----------



## Anthony G

Truthfully, I've purchased very few things at HF. I'm 98% a Buy American guy. Heck, once I drove 60 miles to buy a "new" but older made in USA Milwaukee 4 1/2" grinder that I found on Craigslist. With that being said, I have bought a few hand tools from HF. I think the c-clamps are fine for most uses unless they get tightened too hard. I bought a couple spring clamps that seemed OK in the store, but when put to use, repeatedly kept popping off the items being clamped. The little pads didn't move properly. You have to look through the c-clamps and make sure you buy ones where the screw lines up properly with the casting. I bought couple die grinders from them and they seem OK, too. Just keep them oiled well. I haven't had any problems with any of the air "accessories" either. The ratchet straps are OK, too. I think all of the ratchet straps, even in other stores, are import anyway. I bought a set of 1/4", deepwell, "inside" torx sockets and they're OK. They're only 1/4", so they're for light duty anyway. I've never bought any power tools there and I probably won't. I think their tool storage cabinets are probably OK, too. I do think the Chinese chrome is sub-par, though, and will not last. I bought a couple sets of the micro-drill bits and they were absolute junk. Not only is the HSS junk, but none of them were sharpened properly. They wouldn't cut butter.


----------



## royesses

I've had great luck with the 115 piece cobalt drill bit set (my set is the 47653 the link must be a newer vendor).  All have been sharp and cut stainless and 4130 very easily.
http://www.harborfreight.com/115-pc-cobalt-drill-bit-set-61886.html


----------



## GA Gyro

royesses said:


> I've had great luck with the 115 piece cobalt drill bit set (my set is the 47653 the link must be a newer vendor).  All have been sharp and cut stainless and 4130 very easily.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/115-pc-cobalt-drill-bit-set-61886.html



Yes, I have that set also... and yes it has worked out well for me.

Generally... when the hole I need is not a precision size... I always use a standard fraction bit when I can... like in fourths or eighths... those are easy and cheap to replace... in quantity.


----------



## hman

Pittsburgh "PRO" Click Type Torque Wrench (61276).  Big whoopie coupon, $11.99 (normally either $21.99 or 29.99).  FAIL.
Can't get it to click when set anywhere above about 50 ft lbs, and below that, the click is very soft.
Bought one at a car parts store for ~$24, and it clicks nicely and appears to have a nice, linear response.


----------



## kingmt01

I like mine. However I've had it for years so it is probably different. Mine chicks soft also but not using much pressure it is easy to feel. That light of weight is pretty low for 1/2" stuff anyhow.


----------



## xman_charl

*there die grinder is okay. noisy. aluminum extension gets hot. 

Use  for debur holes, edges, etc.

Not recommended for heavy use.



Charl


*


----------



## Ebel440

Just got a second one of the air pencil die grinders the little red one. The first one I got is still working almost daily for a few hours for almost a year. It replaced a real Sioux one that died and I believe its copied off of it. I bought a second to have two people grinding at once. But the new one is no good the spindle run out is horrible and it won't shut off so ill return it and hope I get another good one.


----------



## juiceclone

the comment above is the key to harbor freight as well as all items from china.  you can buy it and it's fine, and the next one exactly like it you get will be absolute junk....then the next may be good ...or not!  apparently items are made in batches by any "factory" available at lowest cost.  the next time you get something it's from a different source and of a different quality altogether.  it also seems, to me at least, that in some cases the failure of the tool, for example, was predictable and intentionally hidden.  I have had poly line break that was obviously cut in a way to not be visible..I have found the hot line in a tool placed against the metal handle so that when the trigger was pulled, you got the voltage not the motor.  
with ANYTHING Chinese, you are the quality control. In most, but not all, cases, you can inspect and correct as necessary and wind up with a useable item at a really good price.  :>)


----------



## roadie33

Just got the issue of Home Machinist and Harbor Freight has this Tool box in it on sale for $99.99. Great buy and a very solid Tool box. I have 2 already but might pick up another for that price.


----------



## GarageGuy

I have one of those.  That's what I paid for mine too.  It's awesome.  You'll never find a better tool box for that kind of money, or even for two or three times that money.

GG


----------



## Bill Gruby

Nice cart. The price is right also.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wyodano

I have a HF $150.00 cement mixer that I use with S.S. pins for a tumbler to clean brass for reloading...3 years still going strong.


----------



## mack318

do you know the only problem i had with the 4x6 band saw was?   I just could not remember what size the replacement blade was (64 1/2)  and it was not marked anywhere on the outside of the saw.  Sooo i took a big black sharpie and fixed that problem.   I remember NOW, but the sharpie fix is still my favorite mod.   Also Lowes has a high quality bimeatal blade for $11 but you got to grab em quick.

ive had some trouble with the bar clamps that have the plastic parts. but the other ones are good.

i got the $40 OBDII scanner.  I keep wanting to get an upgraded one, and keep talking myself out of it.  the $40 one has never failed me and, and payed for itself 100x over.  All my buddies borrow it, for there check engine light problems, and its never failed any of them either.

i have a canvas tool bag i got from them that ive been abusing for almost 20 years, i wish i could still get them there.

i got my girlfriend the 130 piece basic home toolkit, because she didn't have so much as a lousy screw driver around her place.  That little kit gets so much use


----------



## Charles Spencer

mack318 said:


> do you know the only problem i had with the 4x6 band saw was?   I just could not remember what size the replacement blade was (64 1/2)  and it was not marked anywhere on the outside of the saw.  Sooo i took a big black sharpie and fixed that problem.   I remember NOW, but the sharpie fix is still my favorite mod.



I've noticed Tubal Cain/Mr. Pete does the same thing.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Just Got the Pneumatic 18Ga Nailer/Crown Stapler from HF----PASS
excellent function, low air consumption, worked as intended.
no adjustment was necessary- plug and play!!!!

on a related note:
i also got the 18ga brad nailer previously, it also was a PASS


----------



## GA Gyro

I bought a roofing (coil) nailer on sale a few weeks ago... tried it over the weekend.  


I have NO plans to install a shingle roof... however for the price it was a deal ($35)... no box.


----------



## kingmt01

juiceclone said:


> the comment above is the key to harbor freight as well as all items from china.  you can buy it and it's fine, and the next one exactly like it you get will be absolute junk....then the next may be good ...or not!  apparently items are made in batches by any "factory" available at lowest cost.  the next time you get something it's from a different source and of a different quality altogether.  it also seems, to me at least, that in some cases the failure of the tool, for example, was predictable and intentionally hidden.  I have had poly line break that was obviously cut in a way to not be visible..I have found the hot line in a tool placed against the metal handle so that when the trigger was pulled, you got the voltage not the motor.
> with ANYTHING Chinese, you are the quality control. In most, but not all, cases, you can inspect and correct as necessary and wind up with a useable item at a really good price.  :>)



I actually find better tools that are plastered with made in China then the made in China that is hide behind a is company. There are several tools I've tried from us companies that just weren't worth bringing home. At least they were consistent tho & were all junk. 

Make sure you actually do get what you paid for. A turd may be made by a American in the USA but I wouldn't want it anymore then one made by the Chinese.


----------



## kingmt01

I have a bread nailer/stapler(blue) that I've been using for over 10 years that is great but I'm sure that one is hard to find. I've also had the blue air nailer that shoots any kind of nail that is bearly a pass but for the price it isn't bad but my wife wanted her own to help build the house so I bought the red one that is super light & it works great. Only thing is with the red one is that it will kick back really bad if your not holding it good & it just starts the nail if it does.

I also have a cement mixer I bought for one job & it worked great. I've used it a few more times after that & it has been in the yard since day one so I don't know if it still works or not but it paid for its self.

I just bought a sawmill that I still need to put together & the 12,000 lbs winch so I'll have to let you know on those.


----------



## mike837go

Any spinning refill item: Wire wheels, grinding wheels, flap disks, etc.

Pass and/or fail. You don't know until you mount 'em up and start the motor. Warrantee replacement for the imbalanced ones.


----------



## juiceclone

mike837go said:


> Any spinning refill item: Wire wheels, grinding wheels, flap disks, etc.
> 
> Pass and/or fail. You don't know until you mount 'em up and start the motor. Warrantee replacement for the imbalanced ones.



! EXACTLY !


----------



## GarageGuy

I bought two 8" wire brush wheels at HF last fall.  One brass and one steel.  The brass wheel had been sitting on the shelf so long the box had disintegrated, and it was on the red tag table at a reduced price.  I have to admit that I had pretty low expectations when I bought them, but was pleasantly surprised.

They are both reasonably well balanced, and the most amazing part (to me) is that they do not seem to throw wire bristles.  My wire wheel machine spins at over 3500 RPM, and has a 1.5HP motor.  It's a monster.  I've cleaned up some big parts and brought that motor to a stall several times, but I never end up wearing any wires.  I'm impressed.  A definite "better than pass" in my opinion.

GG


----------



## Chris H

I've got two of their 44" toolboxes and love them.  They fit neatly under my bench and have good quality drawers and roller ball sliders.  You can get them for $349 if you wait (they're running $352 right now, may be the new low price) and they're almost always at $359-369 somewhere. 

I've also added their 48" power strip above the bench for quick "light duty" electrical stuff that needs a plug, like a soldering gun or a trouble light.


----------



## markknx

Warrantee replacement for the imbalanced ones. Wish I could say that about women!


----------



## mike837go

markknx said:


> Warrantee replacement for the imbalanced ones. Wish I could say that about women!



Seems you've met my ex-wife!


----------



## orphan auto

mike837go said:


> Seems you've met my ex-wife!


or BOTH of mine?
I seem to keep buying houses and giving them to WACKO's


----------



## mike837go

orphan auto said:


> or BOTH of mine?
> I seem to keep buying houses and giving them to WACKO's



Just one. I thought I knew what "bipolar" meant.  Very expensive mistake. Only 13 payments left....


----------



## swatson144

To know what a word means it must be broken down 
bi means adieu, syanara, cheerio, ciao, hasta la vista, etc.
polar, I'm leaving to one end of the earth, or the other. 

I'm aiming on buying the 5 drawer cart when it gets back in stock local.


----------



## kd4gij

Can't go wrong with the 5 drawer cart.^^


----------



## roadie33

I used the coupon from the Hobby Machinist mag and got another one on Saturday.
Great roller toolboxes and they are heavier then what Sears sells size wise and cheaper also.
Also happened to stop at Home Depot and saw this one. I let the better half know to put it on Christmas list.
They had both together for $699
Come with a 6 outlet power strip in the top and on the outside of bottom chest. Very well built and rolls very easy.


----------



## Mark in Indiana

8 piece drill bit set (#61802). Sizes from 9/16" to 1". Used the 5/8" bit to open up some bushings with no problems. For 25$ with coupon, I can't beat it for my needs. I give it a pass.


----------



## kingmt01

Mark in Indiana said:


> 8 piece drill bit set (#61802). Sizes from 9/16" to 1". Used the 5/8" bit to open up some bushings with no problems. For 25$ with coupon, I can't beat it for my needs. I give it a pass.



I don't know if mine are the same item number but I have a set like that 15 years old now that works great. They even take nice clean looking chips out of cast iron instead of that nasty dust.


----------



## hman

Funnel tray, item number 37081.  $3  Big pass!  I've found it indispensable since I first bought one a couple months ago.  

I think HF would get a lot of walk-in business if they offered this on one of their "free" coupons.  How many multimeters does one person need?  And it wouldn't cost them very much to do so.  But then again, it won't cost _you_ very much, either.


----------



## Anthony G

I went to HF yesterday for a couple things and just browsed around. I came across a set of 3 T-Handle Tap Wrenches. I don't remember the exact sizes of taps that each wrench would cover (listed on the box), but there was a small, medium, and larger size in the package. They were in a white box and came in a pouch. I took them out and checked them over very carefully. They looked very well built and the finish was excellent and they were "heavy", substantial in weight. The thing about them, though, is that they were NOT made in China. They were made in India. If I were in the market for a set of tap wrenches (I have plenty at the moment), I would have jumped on them. They were $7.99 for the set of 3. Seems like a pretty good deal. I went in there looking for a grinding wheel for tungsten carbide, which they didn't have. I also discovered that the set of boring bars that is shown on their website is not carried in their stores nor did they didn't have any cutting fluid, either. And they didn't have a carbide scribe, either. I also saw that they started carrying the China-made Jacobs drill chucks now. The local one in my area has a parking lot sale coming up in mid-October and the 4" or 6" digital calipers will be marked down to $9.99 and I'll be picking up a set of those, at least.


----------



## GA Gyro

This weekend (9/25-27), HF has what I call 'big blue' on sale... a 700# rated two wheeler hand truck.  It has LARGE wheels... and is easy to use.  I plan to get one... the plastic one I have from HD is not heavy enough for some uses.  

Sale price is $39.95... regular is, I think either $50 or $60.


----------



## Charles Spencer

Anthony G said:


> The local one in my area has a parking lot sale coming up in mid-October and the 4" or 6" digital calipers will be marked down to $9.99 and I'll be picking up a set of those, at least.



If you do, please see my post:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...in-your-shop-today.14637/page-222#post-330786


----------



## chip maker

I don't live real close to a HF store but I do buy from them once in a while. My biggest purchases were the large 2.5hp tile saw for $195.00 when I was doing a bath redo. The saw worked really great except the blade from them was NG. They did let me return the blade for full refund. I purchased a guality blade from a tool supplier near me and the saw did great aftyer that. Also bought the 12 ton press for $99.00. This press is fine for what I needed but did a few changes to make it my own. When I bought the press I also purchased some casters that were on sale to put on the press and they seem good for the price.


----------



## Anthony G

Charles Spencer said:


> If you do, please see my post:
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...in-your-shop-today.14637/page-222#post-330786



Hey Charles. That sounds like good advice and it makes sense, as I have had to modify other Chinese goods I've purchased over the years to bring them up to snuff. If I do buy those HF calipers, I'll heed your advice and give them a good going over. 

About 7 or 8 years ago, I bought some stuff from Victor Machinery Exchange and one of the things I bought was a VME caliper. It was on sale and figured WTH, I'll give them a shot. I never did anything to those calipers such as you suggested and they have been working flawlessly since purchase. I check them with gauge blocks all the time and they measure accurately and repeat each and every time. I've dropped them a time or two, I hate to admit, and luckily they have landed flat each time, so no harm to the edges on the jaws, but even with the abuse they still keep working and functioning properly. Maybe I got lucky with them since, I think, they're Chinese made also. The only thing I've had to do is replace the batteries a few times. Based on my experience with them, I'd buy them again. 

On a contrary note, I have a Starrett dial caliper that broke on me. Something with the mechanism. I took them to Starrett for repair and opted against it because of the cost. I still have them.


----------



## kingmt01

I'm sure my calipers aren't the same as ate sold today but mine have lasted many years. I babied then at first but not for a long time. They get used & abused & still repeat within half a thousandths. I know of one bad run of then that the display flashes but even those still measure.


----------



## kingmt01

A few more things with a pass are the portable bandsaw 47840 even with the blade that comes with it. The small 3/8 right angle  95877 & 1/2 69453.


----------



## skipmeister

I have bought lots of Harbor Freight tools both electrical and manual and have been overall very happy with the value. One way I look for quality on the mechanically items (Wrenches, sockets, etc) is where they are manufactured. I have found items "Made in Taiwan" to be of a much better quality. Especially their socket  ratchets.


----------



## skipmeister

I have bought lots of Harbor Freight tools both electrical and manual and have been overall very happy with the value. One way I look for quality on the mechanically items (Wrenches, sockets, etc) is where they are manufactured. I have found items "Made in Taiwan" to be of a much better quality. Especially their socket  ratchets.


----------



## MikeWi

I have the HF Ball Joint puller kit.  It worked fine for some minor uses like U-joints, and when I used it to replace the ball joints on the right side of my jeep, I thought all my troubles were because I didn't have the right adapters and had to "wing it".  Last Sat. I tried to use it with a custom bushing puller that I made on the lathe ,and no matter what I did, it kept going crooked.  I looked at the end of the screw and found it was bent!  Ok, a few minutes on the lathe and it's square again and back we go to the car.  No it's still going crooked.  Took a step back and really looked at it and that 5 or 6 pound C-frame for the puller was bent!  both the cup end and the screw were pointing outwards by a good amount. Turned a quick job into an all-day event as I had to cut out the bushing (front track bar) and that led to other fun.  I may write it up since I had to make some tools.


----------



## scsmith42

I'm not a big fan of Horror Freight; it seems as if everything electrical that I ever bought there ended up in the trash. The worst burn was the $300.00 concrete vibrator that I bought in advance of need. The first time that I used it it died in the middle of a 20 yard pour on the hottest day of the year. Then I found out that they wouldn't warrant it because it was five days out of warranty 

I have to admit that the MIG welder cart that they sell is a good value for the money though.

Having "Chicago Electric" on prominent display in my shop was more than I could handle, so the cart got repainted in Miller blue with some Miller decals applied. 


Scott


----------



## GA Gyro

scsmith42 said:


> I'm not a big fan of Horror Freight; it seems as if everything electrical that I ever bought there ended up in the trash. The worst burn was the $300.00 concrete vibrator that I bought in advance of need. The first time that I used it it died in the middle of a 20 yard pour on the hottest day of the year. Then I found out that they wouldn't warrant it because it was five days out of warranty
> 
> I have to admit that the MIG welder cart that they sell is a good value for the money though.
> 
> Having "Chicago Electric" on prominent display in my shop was more than I could handle, *so the cart got repainted in Miller blue with some Miller decals applied. *
> 
> 
> Scott



Well done with the decorating.... we all have our standards... <grin>


----------



## kingmt01

MikeWi said:


> I have the HF Ball Joint puller kit.



I assume your talking about the C clamp style. I've been a auto tech & a parts retailer for the better part of my life. While I've used those style tools & never had the problem with them & the ones I've used were usually already bent from someone else's abuse. It is a common problem. That is a long distance to put a greater deal of pressure on & your going to get flex which changes the alignment. So even if you started with everything in perfect alignment it wrong start that way. 

A suggestion on using this tool is to put what your pressing under load them to smack the piece housing the ball joint with a hammer. It is usually a tapered fit for the ones that look like tie rod ends so they don't even need this tool. All you need to do is have some weight pulling down then start taping the side of the piece the joint is going through. Bushing should work the same way. Apply pressure with the tool then rap on the side of the housing. If they are stobren from carosion wet them with some ATF or kerosene to soak for an hour.

Hope this is helpful. Tie rod ends come out very easy almost all the time. Kinda like a center in the tail stock of your lathe but you'd be taping on the female part of the taper & not the ball joint itself.

Sorry this seems harder to put in word then it is to do.



scsmith42 said:


> I'm not a big fan of Horror Freight; it seems as if everything electrical that I ever bought there ended up in the trash. The worst burn was the $300.00 concrete vibrator that I bought in advance of need. The first time that I used it it died in the middle of a 20 yard pour on the hottest day of the year. Then I found out that they wouldn't warrant it because it was five days out of warranty
> 
> Scott



Sorry to hear your luck. I've been using their tool for years with great luck. I have no more problems with their tools then I do with tools from other places. However if it is in the warranty period the one I shop at will gladly exchange or refund. I can't say that for other retailers. Advance Auto will(at least used to when I managed them) honor the manufacturer warranty. All other retailers I've seen only give you thirty days & make a really big deal out of it that you are the scum of the earth for returning it.

I didn't even remember them carrying a $300 concrete vibrator. I bought my $80 one about 10 years ago & it is still in the box. However I have bought some stuff that I waited till the warranty was over before using it. I usually just buy another & return the one I had with the new receipt. Most of the lifetime stuff they don't make you have the receipt but some will so I do the same for those.


I know this doesn't go with the pass or fail theme but I hope it is still helpful.


----------



## scsmith42

kingmt01 said:


> I assume your talking about the C clamp style. I've been a auto tech & a parts retailer for the better part of my life. While I've used those style tools & never had the problem with them & the ones I've used were usually already bent from someone else's abuse. It is a common problem. That is a long distance to put a greater deal of pressure on & your going to get flex which changes the alignment. So even if you started with everything in perfect alignment it wrong start that way.
> 
> A suggestion on using this tool is to put what your pressing under load them to smack the piece housing the ball joint with a hammer. It is usually a tapered fit for the ones that look like tie rod ends so they don't even need this tool. All you need to do is have some weight pulling down then start taping the side of the piece the joint is going through. Bushing should work the same way. Apply pressure with the tool then rap on the side of the housing. If they are stobren from carosion wet them with some ATF or kerosene to soak for an hour.
> 
> Hope this is helpful. Tie rod ends come out very easy almost all the time. Kinda like a center in the tail stock of your lathe but you'd be taping on the female part of the taper & not the ball joint itself.
> 
> Sorry this seems harder to put in word then it is to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your luck.
> 
> I didn't even remember them carrying a $300 concrete vibrator. I bought my $80 one about 10 years ago & it is still in the box.
> 
> .



The more expensive vibrator is patterned after a commercial Wico model with 13' of hose.  Your 80 dollar model is probably the one that is mounted to a hand drill for doing sidewalks, etc.

I recall that I have a "pickle fork" style ball joint tool from HF that was a good value.


Scott


----------



## alloy

Bought an HF 2hp compressor duty motor on Friday and mounted it on my "new to me" Jet 1340 lathe.  Took the lathe out t Jim Dawson's and got it wired up and running.

Th motor lasted about 30 seconds before it went bad.  Jim thinks a cap went bad in it.  I went back and got another one and we ran it in for about an hour.  It got up to 209 degrees with no load on it.    I will be looking for another motor, but for now this one gets me going with the lathe.

I wouldn't recommend this motor.   I just though a motor was a motor, but apparently not.

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-compressor-duty-motor-67842.html


----------



## kingmt01

Yelp. I looked yours up after seeing $300. Mine is the same one they still sale for $80. Looks like a sawsaw motor on it. If bought it to fill a block wall that I still haven't gotten to. Lol


----------



## GA Gyro

Perhaps a little off topic...

In my young days (in the dark ages...  ), was employed as an auto and truck mechanic.  

We used the pickle fork looking thing (Snap-On) to remove ball joints and tie rod ends.  We called it a 'tuning fork'.  
Technique was to back off the nut from the threads... so the nut was a few turns covering the end of the threads, then soak the joint with WD-40, then carefully place the 'tuning fork' in the joint.  Give it (the fork) a couple of taps... then give the nut on the joint threaded shaft a couple of taps (note TAPS, not whacks).  Repeat the taps on the tuning fork, then the nut, until it comes loose.  
A bit less 'exuberance' and a bit more 'finesse', usually loosened the joint without damaging the other parts, the tools, or the workers knuckles (or ego).  

Hope this helps...


----------



## scsmith42

GA Gyro said:


> Perhaps a little off topic...
> 
> In my young days (in the dark ages...  ), was employed as an auto and truck mechanic.
> 
> We used the pickle fork looking thing (Snap-On) to remove ball joints and tie rod ends.  We called it a 'tuning fork'.
> Technique was to back off the nut from the threads... so the nut was a few turns covering the end of the threads, then soak the joint with WD-40, then carefully place the 'tuning fork' in the joint.  Give it (the fork) a couple of taps... then give the nut on the joint threaded shaft a couple of taps (note TAPS, not whacks).  Repeat the taps on the tuning fork, then the nut, until it comes loose.
> A bit less 'exuberance' and a bit more 'finesse', usually loosened the joint without damaging the other parts, the tools, or the workers knuckles (or ego).
> 
> Hope this helps...



I used a similar technique with the exception of using a brass hammer on the threads. One other thing is if you whack hard enough on the side of the forging outside of the tapered hole that the tie rod stud goes through it will usually spring the hole enough so that the stud pops out.


Scott


----------



## MikeWi

kingmt01 said:


> I assume your talking about the C clamp style. I've been a auto tech & a parts retailer for the better part of my life. While I've used those style tools & never had the problem with them & the ones I've used were usually already bent from someone else's abuse. It is a common problem. That is a long distance to put a greater deal of pressure on & your going to get flex which changes the alignment. So even if you started with everything in perfect alignment it wrong start that way.
> 
> A suggestion on using this tool is to put what your pressing under load them to smack the piece housing the ball joint with a hammer. It is usually a tapered fit for the ones that look like tie rod ends so they don't even need this tool. All you need to do is have some weight pulling down then start taping the side of the piece the joint is going through. Bushing should work the same way. Apply pressure with the tool then rap on the side of the housing. If they are stobren from carosion wet them with some ATF or kerosene to soak for an hour.



I'll admit that I can't see any deformation, so it may have been built like this in the first place and it took me this long to notice, but I'll post a pic later.  Way out of line.  There's no flexing going on here, and the bushing removal required a total gap of less than 4" inside the press, so no long distance involved.  It's just messed up is all.  We used that rap trick all the time at the garage I worked in, and yes it works like a charm and makes peoples jaw drop when they see it for the first time.  Doesn't help much here though..  These track bar bushings are notorious for being hard to remove.  The rubber comes out of the liner before the liner releases.


----------



## MikeWi

GA Gyro said:


> Perhaps a little off topic...
> In my young days (in the dark ages...  ), was employed as an auto and truck mechanic.
> We used the pickle fork looking thing (Snap-On) to remove ball joints and tie rod ends.  We called it a 'tuning fork'.
> Technique was to back off the nut from the threads... so the nut was a few turns covering the end of the threads, then soak the joint with WD-40, then carefully place the 'tuning fork' in the joint.  Give it (the fork) a couple of taps... then give the nut on the joint threaded shaft a couple of taps (note TAPS, not whacks).  Repeat the taps on the tuning fork, then the nut, until it comes loose.
> A bit less 'exuberance' and a bit more 'finesse', usually loosened the joint without damaging the other parts, the tools, or the workers knuckles (or ego).



Works like a charm on that kind of joint (although I prefer rapping the outside of the joint), but a ball joint holding the hub assembly to the steering knuckle is contained in a can that's pressed into the knuckle.  No pickle fork will work on that, so you use this large C-clamp style contraption to push them out.


----------



## scsmith42

GA Gyro said:


> Well done with the decorating.... we all have our standards... <grin>



<grin> indeed!  It came out quite nice - here are the "before" and "After" pix.  Note - the "before" pix was of the box.


----------



## royesses

Been replacing ball joints for 50 years. Leave the nut on the top of the threads as mentioned. Then use a 2 lb hammer to back up one side of the knuckle and give the other side of the knuckle a good rap with a 1 lb ball pien. The joint will drop out of the taper. Works on tie rod ends too. Just a slight deformation of the taper unlocks the grip. This method does not harm the rubber boot if reusing it. There is no damage to the knuckle either. The pickle fork ruins the boot. I've used the C press also but first do the above to loosen the taper. I've never bent  or damaged the C press this way.


----------



## royesses

Universal Bench Grinder Stand item #3184 - Pass. I use these for anything that needs to be raised up to working height. Cheap and useful. Weld on a 1" x 1" angle iron frame and mount a wood top on it for drill presses or belt sanders etc.


----------



## kingmt01

royesses
Try some lizard litter from the pet store in that tumbler. It works much better. It won't get stuck in your flash holes.
I forgot to mention it is cheaper also.


----------



## royesses

kingmt01 said:


> royesses
> Try some lizard litter from the pet store in that tumbler. It works much better. It won't get stuck in your flash holes.
> 
> I forgot to mention it is cheaper also.


Thanx for the tip. I've heard that before but forgot. Next time we need dog supplies I'll get some and give it a try.


----------



## Bill Rosselot

Pacer said:


> I am unabashedly a HF fan, I buy a good bit of 'stuff' there...
> 
> I think I have 2 items that jump out as a super bargain and astounding wearability -
> 
> First would be the 4 1/2"  angle grinder (orange one) that sells for around $15 - I have had mine for some 10 years and it just wont seem to wear out, its a bit noisy now, but still chugs right along, whether grinding, cutting, sanding, etc.
> 
> Second would be the air die grinders in the straight and angle versions that sell for around $15-20, I have 5 of the straight and 3 of the angle with different mountings - with a cut off disc being one of the more handy tools in my shop, with a 3" sanding disc being awfully handy, also grind stones carbide cutters, etc. Here again, I have a couple that are some 6-8 years old and they just keep a going.
> 
> Nothing comes to mind right off as to 'bad' stuff. Tho there is some crappy stuff there, it seems to be less common than in the past  (as does the import tools across the board)


I too have the orange one and I have had it for about 12 years.  Had to take it apart once and grease it.  But still works even took it to work for about 2 years and used it as a cut off saw on rebar.  That is a good one.


----------



## autonoz

Purchased the 6 ton jack stands today because my others are under my sand buggy. Had to do the brakes on my F350. Well the job is done and I did not get crushed. Pass
They are pretty well built. The box says ANSI approved, but there is no sticker on the stand that refers to it.


----------



## markknx

autonoz said:


> Purchased the 6 ton jack stands today because my others are under my sand buggy. Had to do the brakes on my F350. Well the job is done and I did not get crushed. Pass
> They are pretty well built. The box says ANSI approved, but there is no sticker on the stand that refers to it.


Ansi may be the name of the Chinese inspector. lol.


----------



## kingmt01

That's funny. I've heard it a few times but so far it hasn't gotten old.


----------



## N8TheGreat

After reading through this thread a bit, it motivated me to sit down and think about what I have bought from Harbor Freight and would give the Pass to

·  Torque wrenches (1/2” & 3/8”)

·  2 ton low profile Heavy Duty Floor jack

·  4.5” angle grinder

·  7” variable speed polisher/sander

·  44in. 13 Drawer Glossy Red Industrial Roller Cabinet

·  ½” in Professional Air Impact Wrench

·  20 Bin Medium Portable Parts storage case

·  10 in sliding Compound Miter Saw

·  1500 Watt Heat Gun

·  ½” breaker bar

·  ¼” Air angle die grinder

·  Automatic Battery Float Charger
off the top of my head this is what I have/have used and never had 1 problem or complaint with. As you can see I have a addiction to Harbor freight  the only thing I wouldn’t buy from there would be their wrenches or sockets I would spend the little extra for a little better set 
Evertime you go make sure you take your coupons/20% off coupons and your coupons for free items. Their free volt meter works great, 25ft tapemeasure is awesome and even their cheap LED flashlights provide plenty of light and yea and did I mention they are all free with the coupon


----------



## Bill Rosselot

I own several HF tools mostly woodworking so they don't get used much.  But I do have a lot of hand tools screwdrivers, wrenches, and such mostly because they are cheap and they keep the kids away from the Snap-On and Craftsman boxes.  But one thing I do buy at HF and probably nowhere else is grinding disks, cut off disks they have the best price and they do last a long time.  But I do notice now they have a professional grade of tools now not sure if it is any better or worse price didint change much.  I just bought a 1/2" drill and it is basically the same as my old Black and Decker that burned up.  I also have a 12" Sliding Miter saw that I bought about 2 years ago.  I had a 12" Yellow One with the Big D.  and it was $400 used and the HF saw is better cuts better angles not as loud easier to adjust.  But I would say that if you are the average home owner you cant go wrong.  You have to do what you have to do when you are trying to make it out there, not everyone can buy Dewalt, or Milwaukee.


----------



## kd4gij

N8TheGreat said:


> After reading through this thread a bit, it motivated me to sit down and think about what I have bought from Harbor Freight and would give the Pass to
> 
> ·  Torque wrenches (1/2” & 3/8”)
> 
> ·  2 ton low profile Heavy Duty Floor jack
> 
> ·  4.5” angle grinder
> 
> ·  7” variable speed polisher/sander
> 
> ·  44in. 13 Drawer Glossy Red Industrial Roller Cabinet
> 
> ·  ½” in Professional Air Impact Wrench
> 
> ·  20 Bin Medium Portable Parts storage case
> 
> ·  10 in sliding Compound Miter Saw
> 
> ·  1500 Watt Heat Gun
> 
> ·  ½” breaker bar
> 
> ·  ¼” Air angle die grinder
> 
> ·  Automatic Battery Float Charger
> off the top of my head this is what I have/have used and never had 1 problem or complaint with. As you can see I have a addiction to Harbor freight  the only thing I wouldn’t buy from there would be their wrenches or* sockets* I would spend the little extra for a little better set
> Evertime you go make sure you take your coupons/20% off coupons and your coupons for free items. Their free volt meter works great, 25ft tapemeasure is awesome and even their cheap LED flashlights provide plenty of light and yea and did I mention they are all free with the coupon



 They have a line of socket and ratchet sets that are made in Taiwan that are nice. and they are lifetime warranty
.


----------



## N8TheGreat

kd4gij said:


> They have a line of socket and ratchet sets that are made in Taiwan that are nice. and they are lifetime warranty
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114949



Ill have to check those out. 
I bought some cheap combination wrenches from there to grind and bend up for some specific uses, they work great for that


----------



## Anthony G

I bought a couple of those hand, squeeze-type clamps from HF. You know, those black, plastic ones with the orange pads on the clamping fingers. Can't remember the size exactly, but about the medium size ones. Anyway, I went to use them a couple days ago and immediately, after placing one of them on the two pieces I wanted to clamp together, the end of one of the fingers broke off and went flying across the garage. It wasn't just the orange pad that came off, it was the black plastic finger that snapped. I do not believe I was overworking the clamp. I used the other one and it did its job. Perhaps they can be inspected carefully before purchasing to look for defects.


----------



## kingmt01

I've never used those but there is serviceable items along with junk not worth bringing home.

I bought the dust collector after reading the mixed reviews. I ended up with mixed feelings on it. For the price is give it a fail. It doesn't have much suction. A fan in the window would pull as much dust.


----------



## JimDawson

About the most useful ''tool'' I get from HF are the flyers I get about twice a week.  They make great fire starters for my wood stove.   Works 100% of the time.


----------



## RJSakowski

Anthony G said:


> I bought a couple of those hand, squeeze-type clamps from HF. You know, those black, plastic ones with the orange pads on the clamping fingers. Can't remember the size exactly, but about the medium size ones. Anyway, I went to use them a couple days ago and immediately, after placing one of them on the two pieces I wanted to clamp together, the end of one of the fingers broke off and went flying across the garage. It wasn't just the orange pad that came off, it was the black plastic finger that snapped. I do not believe I was overworking the clamp. I used the other one and it did its job. Perhaps they can be inspected carefully before purchasing to look for defects.


If you're talking about their bar clamps, I bought about a half dozen  in 18" and 24" sizes when I was working on my kitchen cabinetry.  They were cheap and I needed a bunch of extra clamps at the time.  I believe that all but one have broken.  There is just not enough meat in the plastic to deal with the forces applied.  To be fair, I expect a lot from a clamp and probably over-stressed them.  My Wolfcraft clamps have held up through the thick of things without breaking.  I also have four of the old fashion screw typ bar clamps from HF and have not had a problem with them.

Bob


----------



## housedad

Just got the 1000lb lift cart.  Wow. it really is nice, strong, sturdy and worked great after following bleeding procedures.  A back saver and a half.


----------



## NCjeeper

I like their 4 drawer tool carts. Perfect to store tooling in. I have one by my lathe and one by my mill.


----------



## roadie33

I have 4 of the Black 4 drawer Tool chests.
Just the right size for storing Drills, End mills, Reamers and all of my Cobalt and HSS bits.
I also get the black trays to put in the drawers to keep it all separated.
One by the Lathe. One by the Mill. One with wrenches and misc hand tools for roll around that I use for whatever I am putting together in the basement shop. 
The other is in the garage full of hand tools.

I always seem to talk myself into getting another one when they come on sale for $99.


----------



## housedad

Black trays?   Can you give a link?

Nevermind.  I found them.

http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage/all-other-storage.html?p=2


----------



## NCjeeper

roadie33 said:


> I always seem to talk myself into getting another one when they come on sale for $99.


I know right.


----------



## Bill Rosselot

Just yesterday I went and bought a T55 Star driver 1/2inch drive.  Got the whole set and also a set of left hand drill bits.  Well used the crap out of them and no breakage yet.  Put the T55 socket on my 1" impact and let her eat still in good shape.  Had to take the box off my sons pickup so we could change a fuel pump.  I got out of HF for 17 dollars not a bad buy.


----------



## joebiplane

I had about the same thing happen with the clamps I bought
But      You get what you pay for.  Usually ,  at HF.   Cheap tools built cheap for occasional use by hobbiests


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catskinner

joebiplane said:


> Cheap tools built cheap for occasional use by hobbiests


You got it right not made for professionals, so many don't get that. Some of the tools like impact sockets are pretty tough, just have to look them over first.


----------



## kingmt01

If I was buying tools for emploies you can bet they would have HF tools in their hand.


----------



## Anthony G

RJSakowski said:


> If you're talking about their bar clamps, I bought about a half dozen  in 18" and 24" sizes when I was working on my kitchen cabinetry.  They were cheap and I needed a bunch of extra clamps at the time.  I believe that all but one have broken.  There is just not enough meat in the plastic to deal with the forces applied.  To be fair, I expect a lot from a clamp and probably over-stressed them.  My Wolfcraft clamps have held up through the thick of things without breaking.  I also have four of the old fashion screw typ bar clamps from HF and have not had a problem with them.
> 
> Bob



I don't know about the bar clamps. The ones I was talking about are those "squeeze-type" clamps. I think they have them in either plastic or metal. The metal ones cost a little more. The come if a few different sizes. They're like a glorified clothespin if ya know what I mean, just little larger.


----------



## Anthony G

Several years ago I bought one of those large, Chinese made tool chests, upper and lower. I didn't buy it at Harbor Freight, but you could tell it was the same thing they sell, only with a different name on it. It has the "Remington" name on it. Probably all made by the same manufacturer and they just put a bunch of different names on it. Anyway, I will say it's extremely heavy duty and weighs a ton. Everything still functions correctly on it (casters, drawer roller slides, locks, etc). I have a lot of tools in there that weigh a ton and a half and its holding up well. The side handles are chrome plated, or at least were. Their chrome is JUNK! It blistered and has been flaking off since it was a couple years old. Both side handles. Red paint seems to be holding up OK, though.


----------



## eosborne9w6

I bought a 4 1/2" right angle grinder there (chicago electric brand?) in 1995, and I still love it. I forgot to pack it on my way to a welding job once, so I stopped at a local Walmart and picked up a Black and Decker.  The HF grinder is so much quieter and smoother running, even after 20 years of abuse!


----------



## Bill Rosselot

We can all say what we want and most of us have all the big names, Snap-on, Craftsman, Dewalt, Milwaukee, and others.  Does the HF tools match up?  That depends on the use and owner.  I have a 12" sliding compound saw made by Ridged, and a Dewalt, both are pretty good as long as they stay in the shop.  I have a HF 12" saw that travels with me all over the country and cuts great.  I have had over the last 20 years probably 30 4" grinders all makes and models, but my orange HP Chicago electric grinder is still in the gang box and use it almost everyday, makes a little noise have to grease it once in awhile but it still going strong.  But somethings you just cant beat, air hose, grinder discs, etc.  I will also say that Ive bought some pretty good tools at HF and I have bought some real junk.  But I dont think it is you get what you pay for because I have done the same thing with all of the big names, if it is an electric tool it is a crap shoot.


----------



## jjtgrinder

"1 HP 7 In. x 12 In. Hydraulic Feed Metal Cutting Band Saw, Item #97009"  was my most impressive purchase from them.  I used the 20 percent coupon and saved about $175.00.  The saw works very well, cuts straight and I like the cutting fluid pump system it has.  I had to "fiddle" around with the automatic shut-off to get it adjusted. I recommend using a product called "TRIM C270" cutting fluid concentrate.  Mix it with water (3 parts water to 1 part C270).  This mix will not turn rancid, will not rust your equipment.  About once a month, add some additional water, depending on how much you cut with the saw.  About once or twice a year, add a cup of Trim C270 to the tank to compensate for loss.  If you notice some rust on your saw, that means the "TRIM" is too weak in the solution.  It is what they use in the local shipyard that builds ships for the United States Navy.  I purchased the "Lenox Bi-Metal" blades on the internet from the BSBD.com.  Lenox "CLASSIC" blades.  They last a long time , I have cut stainless, high-carbon steel with them. No problem.


----------



## JimDawson

I need work with some stainless steel, so I decided to buy a 115 pc cobalt drill set. $80 with a 20% off coupon.  I've used 3 of them so far seem to work as advertised.  The quality seems to be good, and the grind looks good on the ones I have checked.  I haven't gone through them to check sizes.


----------



## Franko

My favorite Harbor Freight tool is my 1.5 ton aluminum racing jack. I have a bigger one, but I use this one the most.


----------



## kd4gij

I have there original Alum. jack that is branded US General. It has been a great jack probably at least 15 years old now.


----------



## rmack898

I have been abusing that same aluminum jack for years and it keeps on going. It certainly is one of the gems.


----------



## HMF

*Harbor Freight 4" x 36" Belt/Disc Sander, Yea or Nay?

I am interested in buying a small belt/disc sander. Looked at HF and Wen. 
What is your opinion on HF?

I have seen some videos:

























*

*http://beltsanderhq.com/4-x-36-belt-sander-reviews/

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/885*


----------



## Charles Spencer

I have one of them and like it for what it is.  I have an older and larger (6"x49" belt, 9" disk) Craftsman sander.  I use that for heavier jobs.  The HF sander is one I haul out and set up for finer jobs.  It works pretty well for me.

On the HF sander the tracking on the sanding belt is a little fussy to get adjusted just right.  Also you must make sure you adjust the drive belt properly.  All in all, it works and is worth the money.


----------



## royesses

Harbor Freight 4" x 36" Belt/Disc Sander. I have one also. As long as you respect it's size and power it is a decent little sander. You need to check all nuts/bolts/screws and adjustments first before use. I have it mounted on a HF grinder stand.


----------



## kingmt01

I have one & while not great it is still useful. I don't have any problems with the belt rollers. The disc sander however has huge voids in the casting. I wasn't interested in it anyhow so I didn't install it. If I ever want it I might go back & Bondo the holes.


----------



## kingmt01

I ordered two 10 FT. X 17 FT. PORTABLE GARAGE Item #60727 but got #69039 instead. Only problem I found was one of the pins wasn't drilled for a cotter pin. They seem fairly made. I also had one of the old style that was gray that lasted a few years. This one is much better built then the old style. I'm not sure how long the top will last but I may end up covering it with metal roofing when the top goes bad.


----------



## swatson144

I Have a HF green 4x36 belt sander from about 10 yrs ago.  I changed the drive pulley to speed it up and I am happy with it. IMO the disk is useless except for jewelry making and is no longer installed to save space on the workbench.
It is still a good value for the money for my occasional use of it.

Steve


----------



## Anthony G

Since a couple others commented on the 4" X 36" Belt and Disc Sander, I wanted to add my two cents, also. Now, I don't own it, but I went to HF a couple days ago for a couple small things and checked out this sander, along with everything else in the place, as I always do when I'm there. They have it on sale right now for $59.99. 

Well, I wasn't impressed. The biggest negative I saw was in regard to the table for the sanding disc. It is mounted with a single rod that fits into a hole in the casting which, in turn, is secured by a single bolt that holds against a milled flat on the rod. The rod/hole fitment was sloppy to say the least. On the store display, the bolt was secured tightly and, because of the slop fit, the table was nowhere near square to the sanding disc. It's just not a good setup. It may be OK for free handed sanding, but that's about it I would say. I wouldn't expect accuracy with it.


----------



## jocat54

I have one of the HF 4x36 sanders, bought it while waiting on a drive belt for my very old 4x36 craftsman sander, needed the sander before the belt got delivered. It is ok for what it is and will do in a pinch. The belt runs pretty slow--never thought about speeding it up as swatson144 did (great idea, thanks).
It sets on the shelf now--might look at speeding it up.


----------



## hardwarz

I bought the 10" drill press. I burned out the motor within 6 months. The chuck had a lot of runout.

Instead of putting another item into a landfill, I decided to fix it. I replaced the 1/3 HP motor with a 1/2 HP motor. I made an adapter plate from a piece of 1/4" steel plate. I had to expand the motor pulley hole in belt housing, replace the step pulley on the motor, and get a new belt. I upgraded the wires for the increased amperage, but the switch was still within spec for the higher amperage. I also replaced the chuck.

I could have just bought another drill press or purchases a used one, but the whole landfill thing got to me that day.

If I had to do it again, I wouldn't; because of one thing... The head is not cast iron. It's some kind of non-ferrous metal.


----------



## hardwarz

I almost bought one of the 4" X 36" belt disc  sanders. I decided to buy the Ryobi one instead because of so many bad reviews of the HF one. After my experience with the 10" HF drill press, I thought I'd spend the extra money on the Ryobi.


----------



## HMF

Anthony G said:


> Since a couple others commented on the 4" X 36" Belt and Disc Sander, I wanted to add my two cents, also. Now, I don't own it, but I went to HF a couple days ago for a couple small things and checked out this sander, along with everything else in the place, as I always do when I'm there. They have it on sale right now for $59.99.
> 
> Well, I wasn't impressed. The biggest negative I saw was in regard to the table for the sanding disc. It is mounted with a single rod that fits into a hole in the casting which, in turn, is secured by a single bolt that holds against a milled flat on the rod. The rod/hole fitment was sloppy to say the least. On the store display, the bolt was secured tightly and, because of the slop fit, the table was nowhere near square to the sanding disc. It's just not a good setup. It may be OK for free handed sanding, but that's about it I would say. I wouldn't expect accuracy with it.



There are 3 videos to repair this machine:

















I have just bought this machine for $59.99 on sale now.  I intend to replace the rollers, fix the table, and get a more powerful motor for it.


----------



## hardwarz

Is there room for anything bigger than 1/3 HP?


----------



## HMF

hardwarz said:


> Is there room for anything bigger than 1/3 HP?



Part of the power issue is that the rollers are out of true, and they track poorly and bog the motor down. By truing the rollers with his lathe, the guy in the videos above helps end the noise and motor bog-down.
Not having my lathe operational, I will buy new rollers of plastic (the rubber ones are too expensive at $25 each), and replace them. Then I will do the table fix he suggests to hold it steady. 
Having a square table supported by a single rod through it is a terrible idea. I'm sure you welding guys could weld a couple of supports on each side. 

The basic machine is cast iron, so I figured the basics are there, you just have to make modifications, like with their saw.


----------



## hardwarz

That's a lot of work to get it functional.


----------



## markknx

I bought some 3" magnets from them and They work pretty good. They won't stick to aluminum but at least so far they stick on steel.

I was thinking on getting a small 3-5" bench grinder from them to make a dedicated tungsten grinder. Not sure how hard getting new wheels would be. any likes or don't likes.

Mark


----------



## kingmt01

My orange grinder has been running for maybe 15 years. Only problem was the light fixture was always junk.


----------



## GarageGuy

markknx said:


> I was thinking on getting a small 3-5" bench grinder from them to make a dedicated tungsten grinder. Not sure how hard getting new wheels would be. any likes or don't likes.



Use these cheap HF diamond wheels and just make a hub sleeve to make it fit your grinder.  They are excellent for sharpening TIG tungstens, and even carbide cutting tools.

GG


----------



## markknx

GarageGuy said:


> Use these cheap HF diamond wheels and just make a hub sleeve to make it fit your grinder.  They are excellent for sharpening TIG tungstens, and even carbide cutting tools.
> 
> GG
> View attachment 117518
> View attachment 117519



Looks like a reasonable plan. Thanks! Will take a little getting used to grinding the tungsten on the side of the wheel but I think it can work as long as I take care on the direction of the grind lines.

Mark


----------



## expressline99

I wanted to jump in with a tool I just used to remove a cone pulley gear. It was pressed into the cone on my Logan 200. The item: "Slide Hammer and Bearing Puller set" or Blind Hole bearing puller. It worked perfectly even though the ID I needed was slightly larger than it was rated for. I was able to expand the tool to work. So I give it a "PASS" grade.  I did have to soak the gear in penetrating oil before using it but it worked great! Item number: #95987 
Plus I used a %20 off coupon so it was worth it. 

Paul


----------



## royesses

expressline99 said:


> I wanted to jump in with a tool I just used to remove a cone pulley gear. It was pressed into the cone on my Logan 200. The item: "Slide Hammer and Bearing Puller set" or Blind Hole bearing puller. It worked perfectly even though the ID I needed was slightly larger than it was rated for. I was able to expand the tool to work. So I give it a "PASS" grade.  I did have to soak the gear in penetrating oil before using it but it worked great! Item number: #95987
> Plus I used a %20 off coupon so it was worth it.
> 
> Paul


I have that set also. It has always done the job. A very good buy with a 20% of coupon.


----------



## autonoz

Three recent purchases,
1000Lb hydraulic lift table PASS Using it to lift 12" rotary table and 8" Super indexer onto mill table. Construction looks good and operates just fine out of the box.
Blue flame self darkening welding helmet, PASS Have only used it a couple times and have no experience with more expensive helmets, but this darkens instantly and is comfortable.
Welding table, PASS Sturdy enough for light to medium work and is fairly well constructed. Will work just fine for what I do. 
Not sure of the longevity of these items as they are only a couple weeks old, but hopefully they will not give me any trouble.


----------



## pebbleworm

I knew it wouldn't work well, but I picked up the 40 piece metric tap and die set on sale a while ago:
http://www.harborfreight.com/40-piece-metric-carbon-steel-tap-and-die-set-39384.html
I finally had a chance to use it to tap some holes to 5X.8.  Had a nice vertical and correctly sized pilot hole, loaded the tap into a tapping fixture and it just gummed away, never really biting in.  Double checked my tap drill size and took a look at the tap- it is just not properly ground.  I'll have to do a detailed post mortem so I can learn something.  I just used an ancient Greenfield 10X32 tap I found in an abandoned building and had three nicely tapped holes in minutes.  It's nice to know you have a tap on hand, but not nice to know it does not work.  I should have expected this for the price, and others in the set  seem to work fine for chasing out rust and goo from previously threaded bits.  I'm not throwing it out, but I'm not going to delude myself I know I have a metric tap on hand.


----------



## uncle harry

autonoz said:


> Three recent purchases,
> 1000Lb hydraulic lift table PASS Using it to lift 12" rotary table and 8" Super indexer onto mill table. Construction looks good and operates just fine out of the box.
> Blue flame self darkening welding helmet, PASS Have only used it a couple times and have no experience with more expensive helmets, but this darkens instantly and is comfortable.
> Welding table, PASS Sturdy enough for light to medium work and is fairly well constructed. Will work just fine for what I do.
> Not sure of the longevity of these items as they are only a couple weeks old, but hopefully they will not give me any trouble.



I also bought the self darkening helmet & have had it about 3 years.  It continues to function as good as new.


----------



## kingmt01

I have the old gray helmet. I've been using it for over 10 years. It wasn't until getting a helmet that actually works that I find my old one is crap. I thought all this time my eyes were just bad to see my welding.

Pebbleworm
I agree those taps are great for cleaning threads & even reforming buggered threads but they are almost imposable to cut threads with. I cut a taper at the end to get them started & they still suck.


----------



## FOMOGO

It's always been my understanding that you shouldn't use a standard tap for chasing threads as it will end up causing a loose fit. Not saying I haven't done it on non-critical stuff, but for engine work I use a thread chaser. I think the HF stuff is kind of a crap shoot. I have a set of theirs here on the island I bought 6-7 years ago and so far so good. Mike


----------



## wildo

Read/skimmed this whole thread. One addition I can add that I didn't see mentioned was the composite ratchets. Major *PASS*! Super comfortable and I love the 72 teeth low rotation angle. They are smooth and work well- all three sizes. They definitely make my Craftsman ratchets feel like utter trash.
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-heavy-duty-composite-ratchet-66314.html




The 12 outlet power strip is also a PASS. I haven't tried putting large amounts of current through it, but general shop tools and reduction of extension cords/clutter... total PASS. Definitely cheaper than most anywhere else as well. http://www.harborfreight.com/12-outlet-super-power-strip.html



Another winner is the long reach, polished combination wrenches. These are really comfortable to use, and indeed they are long. I reach for them regularly... PASS
http://www.harborfreight.com/11-pie...long-handle-combination-wrench-set-47067.html


----------



## wildo

I've also had very good success with these bar clamps, though this thread would imply that there's debate on that. I call them a *pass* in 12" and 24" lengths.
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-bar-clamp-96214.html


----------



## JimDawson

A few weeks ago I purchased a 115 pc set of HF cobalt drills, I have now had a chance to use them for awhile in SS, plastic, mild steel, 1045 steel, and aluminum.  So far so good.  I say PASS!


----------



## autonoz

JimDawson said:


> A few weeks ago I purchased a 115 pc set of HF cobalt drills, I have now had a chance to use them for awhile in SS, plastic, mild steel, 1045 steel, and aluminum.  So far so good.  I say PASS!


I have had this set for over two years and they have drilled everything I have needed them to. My only complaint is the smaller numbered bits are not sized properly.


----------



## MikeWi

MikeWi said:


> I'll admit that I can't see any deformation, so it may have been built like this in the first place and it took me this long to notice, but I'll post a pic later.  Way out of line.  There's no flexing going on here, and the bushing removal required a total gap of less than 4" inside the press, so no long distance involved.  It's just messed up is all.  We used that rap trick all the time at the garage I worked in, and yes it works like a charm and makes peoples jaw drop when they see it for the first time.  Doesn't help much here though..  These track bar bushings are notorious for being hard to remove.  The rubber comes out of the liner before the liner releases.



Here's the photo finally.  World on my jeep forum is that this is common with the HF presses and that they really are bending.  Hard to imagine.    This was after a removing a balljoint from hell, so either it was hell because of this, or it became this way because of it.


----------



## dlane

Look what it says on it.


----------



## NCjeeper

Hey Mike how old is yours? I bought the same tool about 15 years ago and mine is going strong. It seems things are getting cheaper in quality to keep the prices down.


----------



## kingmt01

Looks pretty common. I used to see a bunch of them in this condition. It's really hard to say without actually having been the one using the tool but it is usually user error that leads to these tools in this condition but it could have been a defect. 

I usually get long use out of my Harbor Freight tools but I am also good at judging tools by just holding them in my hand & I've learns to fell the stress in tools as I'm using them. There is tools at HF I wouldn't carry home if they face them to me.


----------



## MikeWi

NCjeeper said:


> Hey Mike how old is yours? I bought the same tool about 15 years ago and mine is going strong. It seems things are getting cheaper in quality to keep the prices down.


It was bought last fall.


----------



## MikeWi

kingmt01 said:


> Looks pretty common. I used to see a bunch of them in this condition. It's really hard to say without actually having been the one using the tool but it is usually user error that leads to these tools in this condition but it could have been a defect..


I'm pretty certain the bending occurred while it was  being used, as I would have noticed this when I picked it up, and I do have experience using these.  You'll have to take my word that I know what I'm doing I guess.   I think the only reason it happened was that I had a really stuck balljoint.  I haven't had many that were_ that_ hard to remove, so maybe the tool would have survived.  Maybe. YRMV.


----------



## juiceclone

yes on the welding hoods ..about 5 years and going strong.
The tap and die sets are, like anything involving China threads, CRAP.  They have hardened burrs on 
them that cut better than the thread itself, plus if U check the dims and mm of them they aren't what they should be. Haven't got a complete usable  set yet!


----------



## MikeWi

Oh yes, the tap and dies... I bought a set that has taps that are pretty functional, but the dies not so much.  The labeling is very difficult to read as well, as in get out the bright light and magnifier.
I have plenty of tools from them that work great though.


----------



## planeflyer21

Big fat 0 for their "Emory cloth".  This is the actual cloth abrasive that they sell in sheets, not the wet-n-dry sand paper HF has labeled as Emory cloth.

Loads fast while simultaneously removing the grit.  Clean out the gunk and you have cloth.


----------



## FOMOGO

Same here. I've had mine for 20yrs or better and have used and abused it with no ill affect. I do keep a fine coat of anti-seize on it. Over the yrs I'd say more decent products than not. A thread like this helps wade through the chaff. Mike



NCjeeper said:


> Hey Mike how old is yours? I bought the same tool about 15 years ago and mine is going strong. It seems things are getting cheaper in quality to keep the prices down.


----------



## NCjeeper

I have the big blast cabinet from HF. Here is the write up I did about it on another board.
http://www.nc4x4.com/forum/threads/upgrading-the-harbor-freight-blast-cabinet.171456/


----------



## Spike

I have had good luck with a lot of HFT stuff in the last few years, before that, not so much. The biggest improvement I have seen is in their ratchets and sockets, especially in their new 'pro' line. I am still leary of their electrical or battery powered stuff, but I have had good luck with what little of that type of tool I bought. 

I do like their 4.5" cutoff wheels and cobalt drill bits. I have the newer style gray twenty ton shop press with the twenty ton air/hydraulic jack that is much better than the old orange one. The welding is much much better on them. I have the black tool cart as well and It is very nice for a fourth of what the tool truck guys want. I have the Clarke version of their 4X6 horizontal band saw I bought used and it is great after I fabbed up a proper rolling stand for it. Oh, and wire ties! I have used millions of their eleven inch wire ties with good results.
-Spike


----------



## Bill W.

I have the 7x12 mini lathe, the round column vertical mill (the green one), 36" wood lathe, 12" sliding compound miter saw, 2HP dust collector, 6" bench grinder, 36" bending brake, 200 amp wire welder and a host of other tools to numerous to mention.  I retired as a heavy equipment mechanic with numerous hand tools from Snap-on, Mac, Craftsman, etc,etc...  HF tools are, for what you pay, as good as what you can expect for the price.  Sure, every once in awhile you get a dud but by and large, you get what you pay for.  Just bought their hand held portable band saw but have not yet tried it out.  My vote is PASS...
Bill


----------



## roadie33

Picked up one of these Saturday with Coupon for $88.98 
I'll use it in the Garage for cutting Aluminum and light gauge steel.
Also picked up 2  Admiral 10" 50T blades for $19.99 for both, just to see how they last. 
Last 2 they had and were discounted. Looked to be decent Carbide tipped blades.
I've had good luck with the Red colored power tools, so I'll give it a try and see how long it lasts.
Anyone have a good brand or type of blade for metal cutting they use on their saws?


----------



## DSaul

roadie33 said:


> Picked up one of these Saturday with Coupon for $88.98
> I'll use it in the Garage for cutting Aluminum and light gauge steel.
> Also picked up 2  Admiral 10" 50T blades for $19.99 for both, just to see how they last.
> Last 2 they had and were discounted. Looked to be decent Carbide tipped blades.
> I've had good luck with the Red colored power tools, so I'll give it a try and see how long it lasts.
> Anyone have a good brand or type of blade for metal cutting they use on their saws?


The aggressive hook on a wood cutting blade will make a mess of cutting aluminum.  They cost a bit more, but the Freud D1080N is a non ferrous metal cutting blade and works wonders on cutting aluminum and brass.


----------



## roadie33

I had one of those on my other Miter saw and it sucked at cutting Aluminum. No matter what speed I tried to cut it left rough burrs and lost teeth all over the blade. I had better results from the cheap HF 80 tooth Carbide blade.
I'll give these a try and let you know how they do. The extra one I am putting on Table saw to see how it cuts some Oak and African Padauk.


----------



## roadie33

Cut about 20 pieces of steel 1" square 1/8" wall tubing with new saw and blade. Went thru it like butter.
Nice clean cut, no burrs and blade still sharp and no missing teeth.
Also cut some 1/4" Aluminum and it cut it just as good.
Wish they had some more of those Admiral blades. I'd buy a few more of them.


----------



## Subwayrocket

I've got a few good items from harbor freight, all were by word of mouth.
Here is a Tungsten grinder I made, $35 total into it. $15 Harbor freight item#69645 angle grinder, and their diamond wheel that comes in a set for another purpose . I've sharpened hundreds of tungstens with it...when the grinder dies I've got 2 more spares above the shop and extra diamond wheels which are diamond both sides. $35 for a dedicated Tungsten grinder is cheap. I wouldn't try to actually use this grinder for grinding...i'm sure it would die fast, but in this light duty application it works well.

I recently bought this tool chest at HF , it great...especially at $189 http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage/tool-carts/five-drawer-service-cart-95272.html

I bought this drywall Scaffold at Harbor freight, I cut the top of the legs off at 34" high, flush with the top of the plywood, I added another layer of 3/4" plywood .
I basically repurposed it as a rolling work surface/work table. It's very solid and I do all kinds of projects on it. I can roll it in the driveway to paint, I can roll
it around as projects and work flow change. It's solid. I know drywall and spray foam guys that use it. http://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-portable-scaffold-69055.html

Although I built a more robust cart for my TIG machine, 300CF and water cooler, their MIG cart is not bad at all, carries a MM 211 and a 150CF just fine .
For light duty, rolling across my garage, sometimes out to the driveway it's plenty good enough and holding up well.
http://www.harborfreight.com/welding/welding-accessories/welding-cabinet-61705.html

Most of their power tools I would not buy. Their sanding discs and wheels haven't held up.

Usually I hear what's good there by word of mouth, or a couple trusted youtube fabrication channels I watch.

I get china 1/4'' Tungsten Carbide die grinder Burrs on amazon , $18 for 5 , they hold up same as $12-$20 a piece burrs .
Took a chance on one set , went back and bought 3 more sets .

This old thread is a very good idea btw !


----------



## Bill Rosselot

Pacer said:


> I am unabashedly a HF fan, I buy a good bit of 'stuff' there...
> 
> I think I have 2 items that jump out as a super bargain and astounding wearability -
> 
> First would be the 4 1/2"  angle grinder (orange one) that sells for around $15 - I have had mine for some 10 years and it just wont seem to wear out, its a bit noisy now, but still chugs right along, whether grinding, cutting, sanding, etc.
> 
> Second would be the air die grinders in the straight and angle versions that sell for around $15-20, I have 5 of the straight and 3 of the angle with different mountings - with a cut off disc being one of the more handy tools in my shop, with a 3" sanding disc being awfully handy, also grind stones carbide cutters, etc. Here again, I have a couple that are some 6-8 years old and they just keep a going.
> 
> Nothing comes to mind right off as to 'bad' stuff. Tho there is some crappy stuff there, it seems to be less common than in the past  (as does the import tools across the board)


I have the same Orange 4.1/2" Grinder it will not die


----------



## NCjeeper

Bill Rosselot said:


> I have the same Orange 4.1/2" Grinder it will not die


I finally killed mine after 10 years. I kept a wire cup on it.


----------



## Charles Spencer

Sort of off topic.  I ordered a revolving four tray bin online:

http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage/part-storage/12-inch-revolving-four-tray-bin-94050.html

It arrived yesterday - minus the little plastic bag that contained the hardware.  So I called them and asked if they could send it to me.  After being put on hold twice, they said that they couldn't as they didn't stock the hardware separately.  So they said they'd send me a new unit. 

Now I have most of the items I need to assemble it except for 72 small nuts and screws.  I'll buy some that fit today.  I guess that means I'll get two for the price of one plus some screws.

So I'd give them a pass on customer service.


----------



## rsting

Has anyone tried the quick change tool post set for mini lathes? I'mthinking of trying one, but ddon'twant to waste my money if tthey're just awful.


----------



## kvt

well  4 1/2 inch angle grinder FAIL  Twice,   NOt sure what happened this time but it started smoking and slowing down,  shut it off and put it on the floor.   Guess I need to find me a good 4 1/2 inch angle grinder that will hold up.   First one was bearings seized up and died.   If anyone knows of a decent one at a decent price let me know.


----------



## pebbleworm

Last time I needed an angle grinder, I checked Amazon and they had a Bosch for less than $30.00US.  It has worked well, and arrived 2 days later.  Always worthwhile to check Amazon since their algorithm occasionally prices things very, very low.


----------



## kvt

Thanks,   I got about 3/4 of the way through cutting up a axel so I could heat the pieces in my little forge, when it smoked.  Put a kink in my plans.


----------



## Billh50

I have had good luck with the 4 1/2 " angle grinder with the paddle switch. I have 2 that lasted me about 5yrs with a lot of use. I also have had the ones with the slide switch ut they don't seem to last as long for some reason.


----------



## kvt

This was one with the switch on the side,   THe prior one was one that had the switch on the back,   It at least lasted a few years, but not that many,   The new one lasted just past the warranty only because I did not use it much for a long time.


----------



## Charles Spencer

Charles Spencer said:


> Sort of off topic.  I ordered a revolving four tray bin online:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/tool-storage/part-storage/12-inch-revolving-four-tray-bin-94050.html
> 
> It arrived yesterday - minus the little plastic bag that contained the hardware.  So I called them and asked if they could send it to me.  After being put on hold twice, they said that they couldn't as they didn't stock the hardware separately.  So they said they'd send me a new unit.
> 
> Now I have most of the items I need to assemble it except for 72 small nuts and screws.  I'll buy some that fit today.  I guess that means I'll get two for the price of one plus some screws.
> 
> So I'd give them a pass on customer service.



A follow up:

I had also sent a complaint via the web.  This was the response:


"_Dear Charles,

Thank you for your recent inquiry.

We do apologize, but the part that you need is not available as a replacement part from Harbor Freight Tools.  Would you like us to issue a prepaid shipping label to have the item returned and replaced?

  We look forward to hearing from you._"


So apparently it's better to call than to use their web site.

I did decline their offer.

I also received an email today telling me my new one had shipped.


----------



## mcostello

Was in the store and looked at tapered sanding rolls, They disassembled themselves in the package. Their timing was off as They did not wait until they were being used, fuse must have been too short.


----------



## roadie33

I just bought one of these Threaded Insert Riveter Kits, http://www.harborfreight.com/45-piece-threaded-insert-riveter-kit-1210.html and am using it to do some mods on the HF Sand Blast Cabinet I bought earlier this summer. Just got around to putting it together. 
The problem is I bought some of the Metric insert Nuts on Amazon and the tool only has the SAE Mandrels. I've found some metric Mandrelss on Amazon and Ebay that look to be the right size, but am not sure if they would fit this gun.  I want to know if anyone else has one of these and if they found the correct Metric Mandrels that fit.


----------



## juiceclone

Have to add this re: HF 4 ½” angle grinder.  I never can leave something alone when it fails. Been thru 3 HF angle grinders in prob 15 years now…haven’t picked up a hacksaw since I discovered them.. Couple of days ago, my current one started to shake/wobble the cutoff disk so bad, I went out and bought another HF $14.99 one.  Now I have two bad ones so, ….. took them apart to make one good from the bits.  When I got to the main bearing that supports the shaft at the wheel (output) end I pulled the clip holding it (the “bearing” ) in and pulled in out of it’s bore. What I found was it was not a bearing at all.  Literally made to appear like one, but it’is just a disk of steel the size and shape that you would expect a ball or roller bearing to be.  The steel shaft rode in this steel …thing… and of course wore out till the shaft clearance got too great to ignore.   Being steel, I wouldn’t even call it a bushing..The only lube available to it would be the thick Chinese grease that came in the housing,.  Now this is the most heavily loaded rotating piece in this thing.  I have to wonder if this is one plant somewhere in China just making crap and getting away with it, or if this is actually to specs from Harbor Fright.   Or can something like this actually be an accepted “bushing” ???


----------



## JimDawson

That's amazing!  I'm glad you posted pictures because I wouldn't believed it otherwise.


----------



## silence dogood

roadie33 said:


> I just bought one of these Threaded Insert Riveter Kits, http://www.harborfreight.com/45-piece-threaded-insert-riveter-kit-1210.html and am using it to do some mods on the HF Sand Blast Cabinet I bought earlier this summer. Just got around to putting it together.
> The problem is I bought some of the Metric insert Nuts on Amazon and the tool only has the SAE Mandrels. I've found some metric Mandrelss on Amazon and Ebay that look to be the right size, but am not sure if they would fit this gun.  I want to know if anyone else has one of these and if they found the correct Metric Mandrels that fit.


 I was tempted to buy this tool until I found out that HF does not sell extra threaded inserts.  That makes about as much sense as buying an ink jet printer, but the same store does not carry the ink cartages. I don't mind ordering them, but it would be nice to get the inserts locally.


----------



## roadie33

I checked locally and the prices were outrageous.
I ended up ordering the sizes I needed by the 100 on Amazon, and they were cheaper than buying 20 locally. 
The problem I have is finding the right size mandrels in Metric to fit this gun.


----------



## BGHansen

Couldn't resist the 25% discount coupon for Labor Day weekend, bought a 7 x 12 metal cutting band saw.  Hard to beat a normally $900 saw for $675.  I've only made a few cuts, would rate it a big plus.  Packaging, fit/finish are very good.  Manual is not up to Grizzly standards, but is very acceptable.  I've read that the supplied 6 tpi likely carbon steel blade is garbage so I've got $100 worth of bi-metal blades on order.  Using TrimSol for coolant which is great also.  My first cut was through a 2" CRS round which took about 45 seconds.  Cut was almost perfectly square.  Really like the quick acting vise too.

Bruce


----------



## roadie33

Found the Metric mandrels on Amazon sold by AES industries. Exact match for the HF Rivet gun.
I picked up a M4, M5, and M6 for now.
They work great.

https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...M5+Replacement+Mandrel+for+Hand+Nut+Rivet+Gun


----------



## bfd

I too have a HF close buy. I have some of their tools. 1 ton gantry crane, muffler pipe expander 6" digital calipers, If I was making a living with them I wouldn't have. at best all Chinese tools are a kit and need reworking


----------



## bfd

42" red tool boxes (3) pass 1.5 tom alum floor jack pass jack stands pass. hand grinder fail not due to ability but lack of a deadman switch, Use with a wire wheel and have it jump off the part and into your shirt you can't just let go, you need to find the moving switch. bad, it hurt


----------



## Nogoingback

I bought one of the 44 inch 13 drawer roll cabinets several years ago:  Major Pass.  I have a couple of the old Craftsman roll cabs (as in 40 years old) and I think it's just as good.
I think I payed about $350.00, which is a lot of tool box for the money.

I also bought a couple of packs of metric and inch Allen wrenches off the sale table one time.  They were 5 bucks, so I figured I couldn't lose.  They are also a Pass: they've been
fine and they get used regularly.

'Course, tool boxes and Allen wrenches don't fail often, so I guess my chances were good.


----------



## george wilson

I am surprised that HF Allen wrenches would be good. I have found that cheap Allen wrenches are too soft,and VERY soon fail,with their corners getting dubbed off till the wrench just rotates in the hole. I ONLY buy good brands,otherwise they are soon useless.


----------



## roadie33

I found the L shaped ones are good, but the T handle ones are prone to rounding off.
Took care of that issue by cutting the longer end off the L shaped allen keys, use 12" pieces of round stock of various sizes, drilling one end close to the Allen key size and silver soldering the cutoff into it then soldering a cross piece to the other end.
Now I have SAE and Metric size, very strong T handle Allen wrenches that will reach into about anywhere.


----------



## george wilson

The "L" shaped ones are the ones I meant. I have a set of the long T handle ones,but they are  of a good brand,which my old head can't remember right now! Elkind?


----------



## Fabrickator

Some extra hand tools to keep in my trailer,  3- 4 1/2" angle grinders (one each for cut-off disk, wire wheel and sanding), power hacksaw for no particular reason except it comes in handy occasionally, horizontal 14" band saw, shorty angle drill, heat gun, and some other stuff I just use occasionally.  Certainly not pro quality to be used daily in your occupation, but good enough for, wait for it: occasional use and the price is right.


----------



## Nogoingback

george wilson said:


> I am surprised that HF Allen wrenches would be good. I have found that cheap Allen wrenches are too soft,and VERY soon fail,with their corners getting dubbed off till the wrench just rotates in the hole. I ONLY buy good brands,otherwise they are soon useless.



Honestly, I was surprised as well.  I had very low expectations when I bought them.  The packs I bought are labeled "Pittsburgh", which is, I guess, one of the HF brands. It's interesting to
scan down through this thread: some people have good experiences and some are terrible.  In my view, that's the biggest problem with HF or other retailers the deal in a lot of import stuff:
we usually expect a certain minimum level of quality from a retailer.  With HF, you never know what you're going to get.  Also,
I think that with the Chinese stuff, there is little consistency from factory to factory, and so different suppliers will deliver goods of different quality.

I had a conversation with an employee at Grizzly in Bellingham one time that was instructive.  I was considering buying their 11" bench lathe and I asked him a question about parts availability
over the long term.  He assured me that Grizzly tries to support their customers with parts, but then told me a story that suggested what the real situation is:   Apparently Grizzly has a
representative  in China who's responsible for working with suppliers over there.  At some point, Grizzly stopped receiving product from one of the factories they did business with.  The
rep tried repeatedly to contact them and got no response, so eventually he travelled to the factory itself to find out what the situation was.  When he got there, the factory was empty and
abandoned. 

Not trying to pick on Grizzly in particular here, but that's what we're dealing with.  (I bought a old Logan in the end).


----------



## jpfabricator

The link twist drive belts pass.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## owl

regarding the 4 1/2" angle grinders, mine started acting up, so I took it apart.  The problem seemed to be that the brush holders are almost tinfoil thin, and the brush springs are not very good.  I stretched out the spring as best I could, and bent the parts for the brush holder back in shape so that they locked together, re-installed 2 phillips head screws, and it works fine again.  I suspect that if I had let it go, that whole assembly could have burned up, but I got to it in time.


----------



## Superburban

Nogoingback said:


> I had a conversation with an employee at Grizzly in Bellingham one time that was instructive.  I was considering buying their 11" bench lathe and I asked him a question about parts availability
> over the long term.  He assured me that Grizzly tries to support their customers with parts, but then told me a story that suggested what the real situation is:   Apparently Grizzly has a
> representative  in China who's responsible for working with suppliers over there.  At some point, Grizzly stopped receiving product from one of the factories they did business with.  The
> rep tried repeatedly to contact them and got no response, so eventually he travelled to the factory itself to find out what the situation was.  When he got there, the factory was empty and
> abandoned.
> 
> Not trying to pick on Grizzly in particular here, but that's what we're dealing with.  (I bought a old Logan in the end).



The same could be said about many American companies. How long is a good time period for a company having repair parts available? Try finding many of the emissions parts for any car from the 70's. Or any lathe made in the 70's. Yes, many companies will get you parts at an outrageous price, and a six month lead time. 

I would think a company like Grizzley would at a minimum have the company provide them with drawings and specs of every part, so Grizzley could have parts made down the line, or give or sell the costumer the drawings, so he could make them, or get them made. Grizzley does have a great system for parts, but I do have a problem with them (And most other companies) not listing older parts, when changes have been made to a product. 

I would love to see companies place their parts specs in the public domain, when they go bankrupt, but I know that is only a dream.


----------



## george wilson

I recall that Sears used to guarantee spare parts availability for 10 years. I think that was a reasonable length of time. Years ago I had a LeBlonde Regal 10" x 24" lathe,made for the US Navy in wwII. Leblond Still had SOME spare parts for it even in the 70's. But,the trick was,they wanted ME to pay for STORAGE since WWII ! I thought that was outrageous of them. Let their parts rot on their shelves for all I care!! I sold that lathe.


----------



## BGHansen

Was given a 90A  MIG welder; would have to rate it a fail when compared to my Hobart Handler 190.  Lots and lots of spatter because it's an AC machine instead of DC.  My project today is to convert it to a DC welder with a full-wave rectifier and electrolytic capacitor.  Maybe then it'll be OK.  If I'd have purchased it new my total investment would be about $150 to make it run DC.  Was just at Menards and saw a Campbell Hausfield with comparable ratings for a little over $200, assuming that one is a DC already.

Harbor Freight $80 retail ($60 on sale) welding table, big pass for me.  Sure, there are better ones out there for $1000, but it works great for my purposes.

Bruce


----------



## alloy

I've been using these Harbor Frieght extendable ratchets for some time now.  I like not having to not have to take a short ratchet,  and a long one in my small tool box when I go to the wrecking yard.  I use the 3/8" to break transmission mounting bolts lose because I can't get use a 1/2" socket on one of them.   I lean on it pretty hard and it just keeps coming back for more.

I give them a 10 out of 10.

http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-x-38-in-dual-drive-extendable-ratchet-62312.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-in-drive-extendable-ratchet-62311.html


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage

george wilson said:


> I recall that Sears used to guarantee spare parts availability for 10 years. I think that was a reasonable length of time. Years ago I had a LeBlonde Regal 10" x 24" lathe,made for the US Navy in wwII. L Still had SOME spare parts for it even in the 70's. But,the trick was,they wanted ME to pay for STORAGE since WWII ! I thought that was outrageous of them. Let their parts rot on their shelves for all I care!! I sold that lathe.


A good number of years ago ,the Tax People dropped the allowance for parts storageq
Costs--------Into the dumpster!--------BLJHB.
B


----------



## Ken from ontario

We don't have HF here in Canada but we do have similar type of stores selling  inexpensive( I was gonna say cheap) Chinese  tools ,the name of the place is Princess Auto, they sell exactly the same stuff as HF but in different colors., I don't know if any of you experienced the smell  but as soon as you enter the store you get a whiff of  rubber mixed with I don't know what. you just can't ignore that odor.
Anyhow, the best deal I got from our HF here is their welding blankets ,amazing deal, these blankets are fire resistant up to 1000F and  they are great if you do a lot of welding or grinding.
The second deal I got was their 220v welding cable, you can't make it any cheaper if you bought the plugs and wire and built it yourself.great deal.


----------



## Smithdoor

Most time do not buy HF
But today I did it work great took only a 1/2 to fix a drain pipe
Last time the plumber charge only $250.00
On sale for $199.00  *Pass with flying colors*
Next time just few min. of work and save $250.00 again
http://www.harborfreight.com/50-ft-compact-electric-drain-cleaner-68285.html

Dave


----------



## ewkearns

Re: Harbor Freight, I have always thought one got what they paid for.... so, I tended to buy hand tools and small motorized tools. _(Discovered that I'd need to chuck the tool, if battery powered, since by the time I needed the battery, it would be priced 2-3 times what I paid for the entire tool. Lesson learned: last battery powered tool was a Milwaukee.)_ I bought an HF ATV winch a few weeks ago to install inside a trailer and for $69 it was OK, even though I had to rewire with end terminals of adequate quality and buy a separate cover for the unprotected circuit breaker. Lately, though, I have been put off by the prices. My latest acquisition pitted Harbor Freight against American branded makes. I bought a 5500# pallet jack made by Clark for $219. HF catalog price was/is $269 for a 5000# model. 500# capacity for $50 less and the very real possibility that I can buy parts, if needed.....

Caveat Emptor, in this brave new world.....


----------



## intjonmiller

A number of years ago I bought a Harbor Freight carbon steel fractional tap & die set specifically for an aluminum project. It has served me very well. I've done far more mild steel work with it than I expected to be able to do. 

Unfortunately this week I broke the die wrench. Cheap pot metal construction, so it's not surprising that the set screw stripped. Now I need a replacement. I've been trying to search on here to see if anyone has plans for one, but I've had a little trouble since the silly search function won't let me use the term "die" because it's too short. 




Wasn't sure where else to put this, but I figured it's a good mixed review of the HF carbon steel tap & die sets, and the poor wrenches (both tap and die wrenches are frustratingly bad). 

So, does anyone looking at this have plans drawn up for a good die wrench? Or know of a good thread on the subject here in this forum? I can obviously just order a better one, but I want it tomorrow (literally) and I like making my own tools. Thanks!


----------



## wawoodman

Jon,

Take a look at this: http://www.projectsinmetal.com/new-project-plans-for-a-mt3-die-holder-for-1-and-1-5-dies/

It's not what you asked about, but you should be able to take the basic idea for the front end, and tap in from both sides to thread in the handles.


----------



## intjonmiller

I have been wanting to make one of those, but I was thinking of something simpler for now (which could just be the end of it sliced off). Maybe I should just go ahead and make the full thing...


----------



## ebolton

As a hobbyist, I like Harbor Freight. I'll give them a 'Pass'. The prices are very good for tools I'm not going to use a lot anyway. If my living depended on the tools I buy, I would probably be more critical.

My most recent 'big' purchases from HF are an air compressor and an angle grinder. Both have been better than I expected.

-Ed


----------



## ewkearns

intjonmiller said:


> Unfortunately this week I broke the die wrench.



Try a search for "Die Stock," that really is the proper term.....


----------



## intjonmiller

ewkearns said:


> Try a search for "Die Stock," that really is the proper term.....


Try it yourself. You can not search for the word "die".


----------



## wawoodman

intjonmiller said:


> I have been wanting to make one of those, but I was thinking of something simpler for now (which could just be the end of it sliced off). Maybe I should just go ahead and make the full thing...




That's what I figured you could do. Just make the front end ring to hold the die, and thread in handles.


----------



## foleda

intjonmiller said:


> Try it yourself. You can not search for the word "die".



Include the quotes when you type into the search box: "die stock"
You can also use Google to search a specific web site.
Type "die stock site:www.hobby-machinist.com" (this time without the quotes)
into Google's search box.


----------



## ewkearns

ewkearns said:


> Try a search for "Die Stock," that really is the proper term.....



Yes, it appears that the word "die" returns no results, however, if you search for "die stock," you *do* get results....

IMHO, a three letter search is valid. The webmaster apparently doesn't concur....


----------



## Rick Berk

I recently bought a lot of bungee cords from HF, found out they stretch about 1/2 as much as the good ones and they do not have the tension of the good ones.


----------



## Bill Rosselot

I use HF tools quite a bit.  I have a couple of the 4.1/2" angle grinders and a chop saw.  I find that HF tools are good for the price.  With one exception that I've found 12" Compound Miter saw bought it for 134.00 and I also own 2 Dewalt saws that were 475 each and the HF saw hands down cuts better a lot more accurate so for me that was a good buy.  I've even looked at their precision tools and yes they are not a smooth as my starrets but they do work well and I'm not afraid to give one to my grandsons because  if they drop them I'm out 10 bucks or just pick them up and keep using them.  I've been on a budget for a long time now so HF has helped me out.  Oh yes one other thing Tool boxes they are a box that holds tools dont see the need to spend 2500 on a snapon box because my snapon tools and my craftsman tools fit real well in that HF tool box for 395.


----------



## kd4gij

foleda said:


> Include the quotes when you type into the search box: "die stock"
> You can also use Google to search a specific web site.
> Type "die stock site:www.hobby-machinist.com" (this time without the quotes)
> into Google's search box.


  Another good tip for the search function on this site or any site, is go to advance search and click the box for " In title only"  makes it easer to find what you are looking for..


----------



## Kroll

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## coherent

I've bought a lot of HF tools and products over the years. Unless you are using them daily in a business  most of the hand tools are ok. Especially now that many have a lifetime warranty with free exchange. The little seldom used things that you only need once in a blue moon are usually fine and serve their purpose (usually even cheaper than renting).  Power tools... do some research, some work well for the price, some are simply junk.
Here's a few that stand out good, bad and in-between.

- 50' retractable air hose & reel. Great reel, ok hose.  Item #62344 Thumbs up! 
- Trailer Tongue Box. Item #62344 Very well made. My only minor issue is you can't remove the key while unlocked but otherwise Thumbs up! 
- Wire Strippers/Cutter Item #61586. Can't beat the price. Work great. Thumbs up!
- Cable Ties (Any I've tried from HF) Break easily. junk. Thumbs down!
- Air Shears. Item # 98833 Keep your money no matter how cheap. Thumbs down!
- 4x6" Horz Band saw. Item #93762. Lots of info and users. A few mods make it a great saw. Thumbs up!
- 3/8" Torque Wrench. Item #93762. Worked a while then quit. But returned months later and replaced with new one for free. 1/2 Thumb!
- 12 Ton Press. Item #60604. Always works for what I need to do with it. No complaints. Thumbs up!


----------



## jpfabricator

The electric Tachometer item # 66632 seems to work ok. Iv checked the speed on everything in the shop!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## intjonmiller

#61737 electric metal shears (the kind that doesn't take out a kerf of material) work great. Labeled for 18ga mild but I've used them on up to 16ga without an issue. There is a slight trick to holding them on the correct angle (twist of the wrist type angle) so they will feed smoothly. Once you figure that out they just zip through the metal. Priceless for installing seamless metal roof panels with, say, 30 foot long runs that need to be trimmed to length for the last panel. $40 any day of the week before coupon. Invaluable, and live full time in my sheet metal tools bag.


----------



## ACHiPo

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## alloy

I picked up one of the open side HF hose reels this weekend and mounted it up.   I put 50ft of hose on it, supposed to hold 100ft but that would be pushing it.

As other reviewers have said on the HF site the hose tends to goo off to the side of the reel when winding it up.  One guy got some pizza pans and put on the side of the reels to stop this.  For me it's easy to guide the hose on with my other hand.   Now it only takes a moment to reel my hose up instead of coiling up by hand.  So far it's air tight, no leaks at all.

For $18 I give it a pass.  I looked at the more expensive one that self wind, but was afraid the spring would go bad after time.  With this being manual I don't have to worry about it.

http://www.harborfreight.com/100-ft-steel-air-hose-reel-46342.html


----------



## intjonmiller

alloy said:


> For $18 I give it a pass.  I looked at the more expensive one that self wind, but was afraid the spring would go bad after time.  With this being manual I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/100-ft-steel-air-hose-reel-46342.html


I can confirm that. I have seen MANY of them that had to be retrofitted in clumsy ways to make them work manually, or scrapped.


----------



## alloy

Looks like I made the right decision then on not buying the automatic one.


----------



## darkzero

I have the auto retract one. They come in 25ft & 50ft. I've had the 50ft'r for quite some years already. I don't use it everyday but I do use it often, in my home garage. I've never had a problem with the spring or latching mech & never even thought to worry about those parts.

Hose that is comes with is absolute garbage. I replaced the hose with my Goodyear hose from HF immediately. Gave the unused hose to a friend & he said it didn't even last him 2 weeks before it sprung multiple leaks. I did have to replace the orings in the fittings some years back, other than that it has been trouble free.

I'd give it a pass for home shop use. I mainly use it for all my automotive tools when wrenching on cars on the driveway. Note sure how it will hold up to daily shop use but it does seem to be of pretty decent quality aside from what I mentioned.

Edit: To add, I only replaced the orings not cause they completely blew out, but because one had a very small leak. Could have just been damaged when my particular reel was assembled. I'm anal, I hate air leaks in my air supply. If it drops pressure over one night I'll fix whatever is causing it. Luckily my air supply is not complex. I keep it pressurized all the time.


----------



## JimDawson

I have had my HF 50 ft retractable hose reels for 10 years, both were in daily commercial use when my son was running his auto shop out of my shop for 3 of those years.  Still working fine and still have the original hoses on them.


----------



## roadie33

I have one of the 50' retractable hose reels for 15 years, and have had no problems with it. 
I just recently bought one of the 25' retractable hose reels for the basement shop, time will tell if it is as good as the one in the outside shop.


----------



## ACHiPo

I took the plunge on a 44" General Tools roll-around tool cabinet--big time pass!  I'd read the reviews and found them hard to believe, but this is a very well built cabinet.  Highly recommended!

I also took advantage of the shipping to get a 4x6 vertical/horizontal band saw.  While I'm sure I'll be able to tune it up and make it run great, it is an absolute POS out of the box.  The tension knob was broken, one of the legs were bent, the stop pin chains were broken, the blade guard hits' the casting and won't open.  Oh, and unlike the tool chest, it has that used-motor-oil HF smell.  Not that I was surprised by any of this, but still I'd hoped for better.  I need to contact HF and hopefully they'll have replacement parts, as there's no way I can get it back into the box to ship back.


----------



## fradish

When you say the blade guard hits the casting and won't open, do you mean the large cover that covers the entire
blade?  If so, there is a thumb wheel next to the drive wheel which you have to loosen and then you can slide part
of the guide up away from the hinge rod.  I didn't notice that at first and couldn't figure out why they would make
the cover hit the hinge...  

I think like a lot of people I found that the worm gear on mine wasn't deburred.  A few minutes with a file took 
care of that.  Overall I like my 4x6 bandsaw, but I have only had it a few months...

One of my favorite buys from HF is the 1000lb hydraulic lift table.  I use that a lot to move machinery (a bench 
mill and a lathe) and also use it as a sawhorse or a portable table.  I made a small plywood and 2x4 top for it that 
makes it easy to clamp things down to the surface.    I can also bolt things down to the wooden surface if I'm moving something heavy and I don't want it to shift or fall.  It has been very useful.

I think like a lot of other people have said, if I had a business and needed to rely on the equipment to make my living, I
would probably look for something better, but for what I do as a hobby, most of the HF stuff I have bought is fine.


----------



## ACHiPo

fradish said:


> When you say the blade guard hits the casting and won't open, do you mean the large cover that covers the entire
> blade?  If so, there is a thumb wheel next to the drive wheel which you have to loosen and then you can slide part
> of the guide up away from the hinge rod.  I didn't notice that at first and couldn't figure out why they would make
> the cover hit the hinge...


That's the one.  I found the knob last night, loosened it, but it didn't seem to do anything.  I ran out of steam last night so gave up before I messed something up.  Will give it another shot tonight.  It also looks like the motor alignment is off, as the motor sheave rubs against the belt guard.



fradish said:


> I think like a lot of people I found that the worm gear on mine wasn't deburred.  A few minutes with a file took
> care of that.



I'll check that out as well tonight.  The casting seems ok from what I can tell, but won't really know until I try to line things up.



fradish said:


> Overall I like my 4x6 bandsaw, but I have only had it a few months...


I think I'll like it once I get it tuned up.  That seems to be the general consensus.  I did find myself questioning my decision last night, however.



fradish said:


> One of my favorite buys from HF is the 1000lb hydraulic lift table.  I use that a lot to move machinery (a bench
> mill and a lathe) and also use it as a sawhorse or a portable table.  I made a small plywood and 2x4 top for it that
> makes it easy to clamp things down to the surface.    I can also bolt things down to the wooden surface if I'm moving something heavy and I don't want it to shift or fall.  It has been very useful.



I built a Noden Adjust-a-bench with a Silestone top.  It's not hydraulic, but is really useful as a low finishing table, bench-height, or even outfeed for my band saw.


----------



## visenfile

This thread is so long I imagine this HF tool was mentioned before, even by me.  But I just finished an interior door project and want to mention the HF hand planer.  I had used it many years back, but forgot how well it performed.  (yes , wood, sorry).  Mine is green plastic and aluminum, SKU 32222, Chicago Electric.  I removed and  just touched up  the  blades on a fine wheel.  This thing reduced excess wood on the mating doors in no time and laughed at the end grain portions.  I tried looking up the SKU on the HF site, but nothing.  HF does show a unit in red resembling mine with more power.  This tool looks rather cheap, but it is a pleasure to use.


----------



## coherent

- I have both of the HF welding carts. The small one and the larger one with the drawers. The larger one with the drawers is very heavy and well made. Thumbs up  on both. 

- I'll chime in on the auto retract air hose/reel. I have the 50' and never had an issue. Replaced the hand reel type (from them also) after I got tired of reeling it up after use. Thumbs up on both.

- The 16 Ga air nibbler. If you want to use it on 16 ga mild steel, thumbs down. It just doesn't "nibble" through 16ga very well. On lighter ga steel or aluminum it goes through it like butter. Thumbs up for use on 18ga and thinner sheet if that's your purpose. I can't comment on longevity as I've not had it that long, but for about $20 (after the 20% off coupon), it's worth it in my opinion.


----------



## hman

coherent said:


> - The 16 Ga air nibbler. If you want to use it on 16 ga mild steel, thumbs down. It just doesn't "nibble" through 16ga very well. On lighter ga steel or aluminum it goes through it like butter. Thumbs up for use on 18ga and thinner sheet if that's your purpose. I can't comment on longevity as I've not had it that long, but for about $20 (after the 20% off coupon), it's worth it in my opinion.


I've got one of those myself, and agree it works super fast on thin sheet metal (probably 28-30 gauge in my case).  

But I discovered an unexpected hazard - the half-moon shaped chad.  Not only are those things are sharp as the dickens, but they LOVE to get caught in your shoe soles and walked into the house!


----------



## Rockytime

I have half a dozen electronic calipers. Just as accurate as my Mititoyo's. Just not as smooth and go through batteries quicker. I really prefer dial calipers and have them all over the shop because they are inexpensive. My 9" mini band saw works like a champ for little things pen blanks. I have four small bench vises on my clock benches which work very well. I did get a good deal years ago when MSC still had a seconds or return table to browse through. Their salesman had a leak in his car trunk. He had six Chinese micrometers which had gotten wet. The wooden cases fell apart but the mikes were wrapped in oiled paper and were in good condition. I got all six for $10. Probably one of the better deals I have gotten. Overall I am OK with Hf tools since they get only light use from me. I have their wrench sets all over the shop.


----------



## JayMcClellan

hman said:


> I've got one of those (air nibblers) myself, and agree it works super fast on thin sheet metal (probably 28-30 gauge in my case). But I discovered an unexpected hazard - the half-moon shaped chad.  Not only are those things are sharp as the dickens, but they LOVE to get caught in your shoe soles and walked into the house!



I managed to put one of those half-moons through my finger right at the inner edge of the fingernail. Somehow it got hooked into the flesh in a way that wouldn't let it just slide out. I was alone at the time and of course it went in my right (dominant) hand so I had to pull it out with my clumsier left hand. I have a low tolerance for pain, so it took a few shots of rum before I was able to pull it out with pliers. That was years ago and I haven't used the nibbler since!


----------



## woodchucker

coherent said:


> - I have both of the HF welding carts. The small one and the larger one with the drawers. The larger one with the drawers is very heavy and well made. Thumbs up  on both.
> 
> - I'll chime in on the auto retract air hose/reel. I have the 50' and never had an issue. Replaced the hand reel type (from them also) after I got tired of reeling it up after use. Thumbs up on both.
> 
> - The 16 Ga air nibbler. If you want to use it on 16 ga mild steel, thumbs down. It just doesn't "nibble" through 16ga very well. On lighter ga steel or aluminum it goes through it like butter. Thumbs up for use on 18ga and thinner sheet if that's your purpose. I can't comment on longevity as I've not had it that long, but for about $20 (after the 20% off coupon), it's worth it in my opinion.



Does the nibbler consume the 16cfm that they report. I can't see it eating up that much.


----------



## JayMcClellan

16 *C*ut *F*ingers per *M*inute? Almost but not quite that many.  The rating is actually 6 CFM, not 16, and mine ran okay on a pancake-size compressor but I didn't run it continuously.


----------



## woodchucker

I didn't realize they changed that. It used to say 16cfm.. which I always thought was a lot. Years ago  I had to do some heating duct work and when i saw that I said no freaking way.  But I stayed away.
Thanks.


----------



## wawoodman

Cut fingers per minute sounds about right to me. I can't even look at sheet metal, without cutting myself.

The worst was about 30 years ago, when I sliced deep into the side of my thumb. Being young and stupid, I glued it back together with newskin, and went bowling (league night.) Well, it got infected, and they told me I damn near lost the thumb. So now, I stay away from it, as much as I can.


----------



## pashooter

I have bought quite a bit from HF over the years - most recently some of their roll-around tool storage units that I'm very pleased with. Same with a Viking-branded welder cart I picked up a couple of months back. The biggest "good / bad" experience that stands out in my mind were both with the same tool - an SDS rotary hammer I picked up about 8 years ago (not currently in their catalog). I had just moved into a new house and needed to mount a 100 pound plasma TV on a brick wall in our family room. A big believer in the axiom that if it's worth killing it's worth overkilling, my plan involved about a dozen 1/4" x 6" long Tapcon screws through the brick veneer and into the concrete block behind that. Hey - I wanted to be damned sure my $4k TV didn't come falling down off the wall.

I bought the HF tool because I figured this was a one-off project and didn't justify buying a "name brand" equivalent at many times the price. The "good" part - the tool worked flawlessly and continues to do so to this day. Turned out not to be a "one off" job because once you own a rotary hammer you find all sorts of useful things to do with it. So it's gotten a fair bit of use in the last 8 years and is still going strong. Funny thing - it started leaking grease almost from day one and I'm sure at this point there can't be any left in the gearbox, but that doesn't seem to have hurt anything. Although it's still leaking. There may be some kind of magic Chinese grease creation device in there that just keeps producing more.

The "bad" part? The tool came with an SDS-mount "Jacobs" chuck for use with smaller drill bits. The first time I mounted that up and started drilling a hole the chuck literally exploded into a dozen or more pieces that went flying in all directions. That's why we use our PPE folks...


----------



## benmychree

A good friend put in perspective for me; he calls HF tools "stage prop tools".  Having said that, another friend bought me a set of single end short handled wrenches, and they seem to be of good quality.  I have been in the venue perhaps twice and have not yielded to any temptation, perhaps because I lack for near nothing, tool wise.


----------



## kd4gij

Has anyone found a better battery for there Chicago Electric cordless tools?


----------



## Silverbullet

I have a ton of there tools , some I've used daily for over twenty years. There have been some well made items that when offered you better get them quick. A few years back they sold four drawer parts storage bins in metal with a full assortment of bolts , sae and metric , screws, and other items for $49.95 . They stopped selling almost as soon as they started . Another was a large rolling gray metal shelving unit that was about 6' x 4' x 2'  with nice heavy casters. I think they were $59.99 , those items I would have gone back and bought several more. But they were not to be found a few weeks after I got them. I use there 4" + 4 1/2" cut off discs , there older grinding wheels in those sizes I think we're better then now.  YUPP I'm not afraid to buy there tools and consumables.
I even have the green mill drill , a hydraulic lift table , jib crane using there truck crane , parts assortment in clear boxes , c clips , roll pins , hair clips , clench pins ,tenerman clips , o ring sets . Garage repair shop full.


----------



## richl

I just picked up a couple roll around tool boxes, Yukon brand,46"wide. I think they will be fine. I also got the us general brand 44" model. While they are not exactly the same quality, they are pretty close in construction, drawer slides and ability to hold tools in the drawers. Saved $100.00 each on the yukons.

Ymmv
Good buy

Rich


----------



## Old junk

The most useful thing I got from there was the sales flier.used it for masking paper.


----------



## tq60

We visited a store yesterday just to look and checked out bench grinders.

Spun the wheels on all of them and every one wobbled...A bunch ...as mush as 1/8 inch on one and just enough to see on others. 

I would think they would take the little bit of extra time to be sure the display units were good...but maybe better to show what you get.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree

tq60 said:


> We visited a store yesterday just to look and checked out bench grinders.
> 
> Spun the wheels on all of them and every one wobbled...A bunch ...as mush as 1/8 inch on one and just enough to see on others.
> 
> I would think they would take the little bit of extra time to be sure the display units were good...but maybe better to show what you get.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


I bought one of those grinders, at an estate sale and you are right about the wheel wobble; I replaced the wheels with USA mfg. and the problem persists; the problem seems to be the inner washers that are made of just stamped thin metal.   I made new ones the same thickness, machined all over, and not much improvement; what is needed is to make a new set that are longer and extend right up to the bearings, as the old ones just bear against a very narrow shoulder on the shaft.  This would make them run straighter, and they could be trued up in place.


----------



## ACHiPo

benmychree said:


> I bought one of those grinders, at an estate sale and you are right about the wheel wobble; I replaced the wheels with USA mfg. and the problem persists; the problem seems to be the inner washers that are made of just stamped thin metal.   I made new ones the same thickness, machined all over, and not much improvement; what is needed is to make a new set that are longer and extend right up to the bearings, as the old ones just bear against a very narrow shoulder on the shaft.  This would make them run straighter, and they could be trued up in place.



OneWay makes a wheel balancing kit that will make even a cheapo grinder run true with decent wheels.  Still cheaper than a Baldor.

https://oneway.ca/products-category/sharpening-grinding-jigs/Balancing Systems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rockytime

I have a HF 6" grinder. Only good thing about it is that it spins, however, wobbly. I turned good stabilized washers and it smoothed out. The problem is that the shafts are so short when using the good washers there are only about four threads left for the mounting nut.  Rather dangerous. Obvious FAIL. Otherwise happy with HF.


----------



## dlane

Got a HF 1 ton engine hoist used CL add $50.  , layed  it in my truck and the oil leaked out,
it has a 3 ton cylinder on it , I'm replacing it with a 8 ton cylinder and I'll beef up the frame
to lift a Sheldon 13" lathe off a trailer I hope


----------



## RandyWilson

I moved a 2500# Cincinnati mill with a 2 ton HF engine crane.  The weak link in my usage was the casters. I didn't plan far enough ahead and ended up skewing the load and overloading one front wheel going up the step from driveway to building floor.  It didn't fail, but did bend a bit. Easy fix.


----------



## Buffalo20

I've bought numerous composite ratchets, impact socket and extensions, hydraulic equipment, gas engines, scads of air tools and misc shop supplies, from Harbor Freight. I have one stead fast rule, nothing with a cord or that takes a battery.

I have 3 Harbor Freight tools that are electric, a model 981 Central Machinery mill/drill (1986), an original Harbor Freight tool bit grinder (1998) and a 20" drill press (new motor and all new electrics) (1998), I use the DP constantly.


----------



## 682bear

I had a fabrication job to do last week and needed to do some freehand miter cutting on 2 inch by 1/4 inch angle iron...

So, I went to HF and bought a Bauer deep cut portaband saw on sale... $106 and change out the door.

First, the good... this thing seems to be very solidly built, a little heavy, but handles easily. It cuts great, once you get it to cut... I was surprised how quickly it cuts...

But... the speed control doesn't work like it should... I turned it down to its slowest speed to cut steel, and when I pulled the trigger, the blade barely moved, so I turned it up until it seemed to be moving at about the right speed (judged with a poorly calibrated eye)...

As I started the cut, and the saw began warming up, it started running faster and faster, the warmer it got, the faster it ran... when I stopped and let it cool, it slowed way down again...

If I turn it to its slowest speed, it takes 45 seconds to a minute of holding the trigger until it reaches its speed... if I turn it up one setting, it runs immediately, but within 30 seconds, it is running too fast for steel, IMO...

But it cuts great, otherwise, so I guess pass or fail depends on the users perspective?

I think I will return it and buy a Milwaukee instead...

-Bear


----------



## 682bear

Double post...? Sorry...

-Bear


----------



## woodchucker

Glad I bought an older milwaukee on ebay. it cuts like butter. I run it mostly at full speed, since it is geared all the way down.  I have not needed to dial it down further.


----------



## hman

Bear -
What kind of hearing protection did you need with the HF saw?  I was in a Home Depot store a while ago, and a friendly sales person let me plug in a Milwaukie and run it for a couple seconds.  What a screamer!!!!  I've considered buying one of these, but the noise is too much for me.


----------



## 682bear

The HF saw is not loud at all... its actually pretty quite... I didn't wear any hearing protection while using it, and didn't see any need to... I could hear the cooling fan on my Miller MIG over it...


----------



## bearbon

bill stupak said:


> Here is  a HF tool that I use constantly, it's a little abrasive cutoff saw I have set up as a dedicated bolt and machine screw cutter. I took a bit of angle and drilled and tapped various sized holes and mounted it in the vise. The sheet metal box keeps the bench clean. I've cut hundreds of bolts and am still on the original blade. Cheers, Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106826
> View attachment 106825



I wish I'd seen this sooner. What a brilliant idea. I use my cutoff bandsaw a lot but always cut bolts with a hacksaw by hand. This will be a real time and work saver. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## woodchucker

hman said:


> Bear -
> What kind of hearing protection did you need with the HF saw?  I was in a Home Depot store a while ago, and a friendly sales person let me plug in a Milwaukie and run it for a couple seconds.  What a screamer!!!!  I've considered buying one of these, but the noise is too much for me.


Look on EBAY for the older one. It is not loud. The newer ones are 11amps, while the older are 6. I think the diff is gearing and how fast the motor spins. I don't find it loud.
http://imgur.com/a/WE6dW is the table I made for the unit. I have a 6230.


----------



## Robert LaLonde

The little black 4 drawer rolling carts are good and handy.  Fantastic if you wait to get them on sale for $99.  I have two of them.  I keep thinking I have three, but I can never find the third one.  LOL.  PASS

The little 4x6 bandsaw will severe metal, but it needs a lot of work to be a decent saw.  I don't think it can reasonably be made into a "good" saw for less than it costs to buy a good saw.  Mine arrived partially assembled with the pulley cover off, one pulley chipped out on the side, and stuck on so I was afraid to take it off so I just don't use that speed.  PASS just barely.  

Drill presses.  Well.  I have three of them.  All different sizes, and I use all of them.  One floor model has wobble and runout to make you cry, but once you learn how to use a drill press properly it still makes passably accurate holes.  My two small drill presses both have tapping heads on them.  They both also seem to have a lot less wobble and runout.  I use all three of them every week, so while the one is not great, and I have to say PASS.  Just barely for the big one.  

I've got a very old mill drill.  No longer offered.  Really more of a positional drilling machine than a mill drill.  Its actually pretty good as a drill.  Much better than any of the drill presses.  Its only a mediocre mill, but I have to give it a PASS.  

Tile saw.  I've got a little table saw style tile saw that's pretty hold.  It does ok, and you can cut straight with it, but its sooooooo slooooooow.  PASS and FAIL.   (I might have got that from Home Depot.  I'm not sure.  LOL)

I had an RF-30 mill drill with a Harbor Freight label on it.  It was not a great mill.  I could hack out metal, but except for being faster the quality wasn't much better than I could do with a hacksaw and a grinder.  Still I did use it to make a couple parts before I sold it.  PASS and FAIL with a slight leaning towards FAIL.

Harbor Freight Chinese wood routers.  I got six of them to get one that didn't have visible runout.  FAIL.  I bought one from a vendor on Ebay that was identical except a different color plastic and it was fine.  

4-1/2 Inch angle grinders.  The older ones were awesome when they would have them on sale.  I've got two along with DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita, Bosch and Porter Cable ones.  They all have different wheels or brushes and they all get used.  I don't even cringe when I reach for the HF ones.  PASS.  The 4" was a FAIL though.  

Rotary Hand Piece.  The no longer have these, but I have two of their old flex shaft rotary hand piece tools with the tiny little 5/32 Jacobs style chuck.  They are awesome.  I've worn out the motor brushes on both motors once and one of them twice.  At one time I had the hand pieces clamped up as dual spindles on a mini cnc mill so I could cut identical parts two at a time.  I still have them and the bearings are still ok.  I have several Foredom handpieces as well and I use them all pretty much interchangeably.  They are tighter than the regular Foredom handpieces with fairly low runout.  Only the high price high precision heavy duty Foredom was better.  It cost 3 times as much for just the hand piece as the HF units cost for the hand piece and drive.  PASS.  

Bar clamps.  I have a dozen or some little 6 or 12 inch ones.  They aren't Bessey, but I have had fewer problems than I did with Irwin bar clamps.  I use them all the time to clamp molds closed when I am injecting plastic.  They get a lot of use.  I actually have over 30 bar clamps of various makes and I use the cheap dark blue HF ones more than any of the rest.  They are light, but they are also cheap.  PASS.  

7 x 10 mini lathe.  FAIL.  Sorry.  I used it and I learned how to fix it, and I am even now converting it to CNC, but as it came it was really barely a machine.  The motor is weak.  Has poor RPM holding under load.  The motor controller is mediocre at best, and well the rest of the machine kind of speaks for itself.  As weak as the motor is if you have it in a low gear and load up the cutter it will strip the plastic gears like wiping mud off a window.  I have all metal gears in mine now.  Well hanging on the wall since it going to have no gears soon.  Not even the plastic two speed transmission gears in the head.  You have to do a lot of work on it to have a fair mini machine.  I know.  I've done most of that work.  I still have a soft spot in my heart (or maybe that's in my head) because my wife gave me that machine for Christmas one year, so just in case she ever sees this I guess I have to change my vote to PASS.  

8.5 x 18 small lathe.  Its got a lot wrong with it, but atleast its a little heavier and has a motor that in the words of Doug Marcaida "it will cut."  It's not a lot better than the mini, but I've never stripped a gear even when I have stalled the motor.  Speaking of the motor.  You have to be doing something wrong to stall the motor.  Its a single speed AC induction motor.  The only way to change speeds it to change pulleys, but it has decent torque.  It might not snap off a high speed steel lathe bit, if you stuff it up, but it will sure break the edge off.  Its also no longer offered by HF.  I still use this machine (single purpose now) several times a week to radius one end of stainless steel dowel pins.  I may not have all the gears, but I was never able to find a gear setup that would reach that would cut whatever thread I needed.  I made a set of die drives for it instead.  I have the gears it says on the chart, but they don't reach.  LOL.  Still its a useable tool.  PASS marginally.   

Wrenches, screwdrivers, assorted hand tool.  Most are passable.  I have a lot of old Challenger (before Proto ruined them), Proto (from before Proto ruined themselves), and Master Mechanic from when True Value still had them made in the USA.  I've got SK and older American Made Vise Grip tools.  They are all better than the Central Machine hand tools, but to be honest unless you are locking them together for leverage or putting cheater bars on breaker bars you aren't likely to break one.  I've broken Proto sockets so...  They will wear out and get sloppy though.  You can round out a socket or a box end wrench with sloppy technique over time.  I know how much it takes to break one too.  If I have to lock up two wrenches or use a cheater bar I start with my HF tools so I don't break a good tool.  They will never be American Steel from the 70s and early 80s and they will never be German steel from the 90s, but for the most part I have to give them a grudging PASS.  

I do have to FAIL most of their T-handle hex drivers though.  I got one set of ball end that was pretty awesome.  I've snapped the ball off a few of them, but they are hard.  I just grind the end flat on the bench sander and put them back in the rack.  I've wiped the edges off a couple, but I was using them for much harder bolt remove than they should have ever faced.  I just grind the end down and put them back in the rack.  Overall I was pretty happy with that set.  I wanted to buy a couple more of that set to put have one on each work bench so I wasn't always trying to remember where I used it last.  Every single one I bought afterwards was so soft I could almost twist them removing bolts that had been hand tightened.  To be fair.  They list a set on their website that looks like the one I own, but they don't stock it int he stores.  The ones in the store will bend if you look at them.  Inspite of one good set I have to say FAIL.  

Central Pneumatic Tools.  BIG FAT FAIL.  Die grinders work but don't last.  Impacts work but don't last.  Ratchet wrenches work, but don't last.  Air nailers work for about half a box of nails at best.  Went through 4 clip head framing nailers on a single project.  Just kept taking them back.  Finally got my money back and got a Ridgid round head from Home Depot.  Been using it for almost ten years now.  My Porter Cable is 3 or 4 years old.  Both still work just fine.  

It occurs to me I should stop writing as it reveals I have way to many cheap Harbor Freight tool.  LOL


----------



## dlane

Wow


----------



## Ken from ontario

682bear said:


> As I started the cut, and the saw began warming up, it started running faster and faster, the warmer it got, the faster it ran... when I stopped and let it cool, it slowed way down again...
> 
> If I turn it to its slowest speed, it takes 45 seconds to a minute of holding the trigger until it reaches its speed... if I turn it up one setting, it runs immediately, but within 30 seconds, it is running too fast for steel, IMO...
> 
> But it cuts great, otherwise, so I guess pass or fail depends on the users perspective?
> 
> I think I will return it and buy a Milwaukee instead...
> 
> -Bear


I would return it ,the speed control is likely not working properly, I like your idea of buying a Milwaukee instead,even a good used one will be alright .


----------



## ch2co

Just like Ken said.


----------



## kd4gij

Bob La Londe said:


> The little black 4 drawer rolling carts are good and handy.  Fantastic if you wait to get them on sale for $99.  I have two of them.  I keep thinking I have three, but I can never find the third one.  LOL.  PASS
> 
> The little 4x6 bandsaw will severe metal, but it needs a lot of work to be a decent saw.  I don't think it can reasonably be made into a "good" saw for less than it costs to buy a good saw.  Mine arrived partially assembled with the pulley cover off, one pulley chipped out on the side, and stuck on so I was afraid to take it off so I just don't use that speed.  PASS just barely.
> 
> Drill presses.  Well.  I have three of them.  All different sizes, and I use all of them.  One floor model has wobble and runout to make you cry, but once you learn how to use a drill press properly it still makes passably accurate holes.  My two small drill presses both have tapping heads on them.  They both also seem to have a lot less wobble and runout.  I use all three of them every week, so while the one is not great, and I have to say PASS.  Just barely for the big one.
> 
> I've got a very old mill drill.  No longer offered.  Really more of a positional drilling machine than a mill drill.  Its actually pretty good as a drill.  Much better than any of the drill presses.  Its only a mediocre mill, but I have to give it a PASS.
> 
> Tile saw.  I've got a little table saw style tile saw that's pretty hold.  It does ok, and you can cut straight with it, but its sooooooo slooooooow.  PASS and FAIL.   (I might have got that from Home Depot.  I'm not sure.  LOL)
> 
> I had an RF-30 mill drill with a Harbor Freight label on it.  It was not a great mill.  I could hack out metal, but except for being faster the quality wasn't much better than I could do with a hacksaw and a grinder.  Still I did use it to make a couple parts before I sold it.  PASS and FAIL with a slight leaning towards FAIL.
> 
> Harbor Freight Chinese wood routers.  I got six of them to get one that didn't have visible runout.  FAIL.  I bought one from a vendor on Ebay that was identical except a different color plastic and it was fine.
> 
> 4-1/2 Inch angle grinders.  The older ones were awesome when they would have them on sale.  I've got two along with DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita, Bosch and Porter Cable ones.  They all have different wheels or brushes and they all get used.  I don't even cringe when I reach for the HF ones.  PASS.  The 4" was a FAIL though.
> 
> Rotary Hand Piece.  The no longer have these, but I have two of their old flex shaft rotary hand piece tools with the tiny little 5/32 Jacobs style chuck.  They are awesome.  I've worn out the motor brushes on both motors once and one of them twice.  At one time I had the hand pieces clamped up as dual spindles on a mini cnc mill so I could cut identical parts two at a time.  I still have them and the bearings are still ok.  I have several Foredom handpieces as well and I use them all pretty much interchangeably.  They are tighter than the regular Foredom handpieces with fairly low runout.  Only the high price high precision heavy duty Foredom was better.  It cost 3 times as much for just the hand piece as the HF units cost for the hand piece and drive.  PASS.
> 
> Bar clamps.  I have a dozen or some little 6 or 12 inch ones.  They aren't Bessey, but I have had fewer problems than I did with Irwin bar clamps.  I use them all the time to clamp molds closed when I am injecting plastic.  They get a lot of use.  I actually have over 30 bar clamps of various makes and I use the cheap dark blue HF ones more than any of the rest.  They are light, but they are also cheap.  PASS.
> 
> 7 x 10 mini lathe.  FAIL.  Sorry.  I used it and I learned how to fix it, and I am even now converting it to CNC, but as it came it was really barely a machine.  The motor is weak.  Has poor RPM holding under load.  The motor controller is mediocre at best, and well the rest of the machine kind of speaks for itself.  As weak as the motor is if you have it in a low gear and load up the cutter it will strip the plastic gears like wiping mud off a window.  I have all metal gears in mine now.  Well hanging on the wall since it going to have no gears soon.  Not even the plastic two speed transmission gears in the head.  You have to do a lot of work on it to have a fair mini machine.  I know.  I've done most of that work.  I still have a soft spot in my heart (or maybe that's in my head) because my wife gave me that machine for Christmas one year, so just in case she ever sees this I guess I have to change my vote to PASS.
> 
> 8.5 x 18 small lathe.  Its got a lot wrong with it, but atleast its a little heavier and has a motor that in the words of Doug Marcaida "it will cut."  It's not a lot better than the mini, but I've never stripped a gear even when I have stalled the motor.  Speaking of the motor.  You have to be doing something wrong to stall the motor.  Its a single speed AC induction motor.  The only way to change speeds it to change pulleys, but it has decent torque.  It might not snap off a high speed steel lathe bit, if you stuff it up, but it will sure break the edge off.  Its also no longer offered by HF.  I still use this machine (single purpose now) several times a week to radius one end of stainless steel dowel pins.  I may not have all the gears, but I was never able to find a gear setup that would reach that would cut whatever thread I needed.  I made a set of die drives for it instead.  I have the gears it says on the chart, but they don't reach.  LOL.  Still its a useable tool.  PASS marginally.
> 
> Wrenches, screwdrivers, assorted hand tool.  Most are passable.  I have a lot of old Challenger (before Proto ruined them), Proto (from before Proto ruined themselves), and Master Mechanic from when True Value still had them made in the USA.  I've got SK and older American Made Vise Grip tools.  They are all better than the Central Machine hand tools, but to be honest unless you are locking them together for leverage or putting cheater bars on breaker bars you aren't likely to break one.  I've broken Proto sockets so...  They will wear out and get sloppy though.  You can round out a socket or a box end wrench with sloppy technique over time.  I know how much it takes to break one too.  If I have to lock up two wrenches or use a cheater bar I start with my HF tools so I don't break a good tool.  They will never be American Steel from the 70s and early 80s and they will never be German steel from the 90s, but for the most part I have to give them a grudging PASS.
> 
> I do have to FAIL most of their T-handle hex drivers though.  I got one set of ball end that was pretty awesome.  I've snapped the ball off a few of them, but they are hard.  I just grind the end flat on the bench sander and put them back in the rack.  I've wiped the edges off a couple, but I was using them for much harder bolt remove than they should have ever faced.  I just grind the end down and put them back in the rack.  Overall I was pretty happy with that set.  I wanted to buy a couple more of that set to put have one on each work bench so I wasn't always trying to remember where I used it last.  Every single one I bought afterwards was so soft I could almost twist them removing bolts that had been hand tightened.  To be fair.  They list a set on their website that looks like the one I own, but they don't stock it int he stores.  The ones in the store will bend if you look at them.  Inspite of one good set I have to say FAIL.
> 
> Central Pneumatic Tools.  BIG FAT FAIL.  Die grinders work but don't last.  Impacts work but don't last.  Ratchet wrenches work, but don't last.  Air nailers work for about half a box of nails at best.  Went through 4 clip head framing nailers on a single project.  Just kept taking them back.  Finally got my money back and got a Ridgid round head from Home Depot.  Been using it for almost ten years now.  My Porter Cable is 3 or 4 years old.  Both still work just fine.
> 
> It occurs to me I should stop writing as it reveals I have way to many cheap Harbor Freight tool.  LOL




They still have the flex shaft tool, it is just hard to find on there website.

https://www.harborfreight.com/flexible-shaft-grinder-and-carver-40432.html


----------



## JimDawson

Somebody at Harbor Freight is going to be fired for this one.  

I decided to use my set of Harbor Freight 1/4 inch insert lathe tool bits for my radius turner.  https://www.harborfreight.com/5-piece-indexable-carbide-tool-set-39931.html





I bought this set years ago and have only used them occasionally because the carbide inserts are of rather poor quality.  But I figured I had enough edges left to get through 12 parts. Well I didn't quite make it with the original inserts, turning 8-18 stainless.  Came up 4 parts short and no more inserts left.    So look online to try to find new inserts, at best I'm a week out on getting some and they are expensive.  So back to Harbor Freight this morning, to buy another set because I need to get this job done.

I was pleasantly surprised, somebody accidentally packaged the tool set with high quality inserts.   Not only that, the fit and finish on the new holders is also high quality.    The $25 at Harbor Freight is actually cheaper than buying the inserts + shipping.  I'll be buying a couple more sets (with a 20% off coupon of course ) just to have the spare inserts.

I'm going to give this one a pass.   The down side is the HF does not sell replacement inserts, but I can live with that.


----------



## ch2co

Hey Jim, how do you rotate the tool?  and Is that a homemade tool holder or something available from somewhere else. If so where?


----------



## JimDawson

ch2co said:


> Hey Jim, how do you rotate the tool?  and Is that a homemade tool holder or something available from somewhere else. If so where?



I built the radius turner and the tool holder.  The tool holder is a 3/4'' grade 8 bolt (somewhat modified  )
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-ball-turner.61524/


----------



## ukkarl

I have a ton of HF stuff that has never let me down (Except for a few of their air tools, which I learned a few years ago are disposable anyway)

I install/remove air compressor and vacuum pumps on/from site, for a large part of my business.  I would have spent a hell of a lot of money on tools to help me do this over the years had HF not been in existence 

Off the top of my head we currently own


2 of their 1000lb hydraulic tables that I have fabricated bolt-on platforms for to enable higher reach - Never failed me in over 10 years, easy to load in the van single handedly.
2  of their 2 ton folding engine cranes, again easy to load in the van on my own, and able to lift even the largest pumps I remove
Pick up crane with winch has saved my old back for a few years now, a
Their large overhead telescoping lifting gantry - Invaluable in the shop if the fork lift is not readily available
Heavy Duty electric winch, used with the gantry - Used daily and we've had it for about 10 years
Cut off saw that is used almost daily, lost a knob off its, but that was due to vibration I think, not the tools fault
Lifting slings and straps by the dozen - Never had any fail
One of their older Come-a-longs 8000lb rating with a LONG cable, pulled machines up flights of basement stairs with it for years
Various barrel and pail fluid pumps - I must have been lucky with ours as none have failed yet!!
5 drawer rolling mechanics carts - We have 3 of these at the shop, they do everything our Snap-On ones do equally as well
Various Dollies, trucks and carts 
I have to admit I do not buy hand tools from them, but that is only because I tend to use my Snap-On, Mac or Britool stuff for everything.  Rarely buy electrical stuff either. You can kind of tell what will hold up and what won't just by looking at the build

I absolutely love their mini pick sets and have probably a dozen of them in the shop, for seals and stuff

All in all I am very grateful that we have a HF within a few miles of the shop


----------



## alloy

I have one of their 12" 1/2" drive extensions and the release mechanism holding the socket fell apart,  and at the same time I broke the 15mm impact swivel socket.   But,  in their defense I have been pounding on them for over two years with my 1100 ft. Lbs Milwaukee impact removing transmission mounting bolts.


I took them to the Tacoma store and the gal there took a new set of impact swivels and gave me the 15mm one along with a new extension.  I was pleasantly surprised by this. 

 There are a lot of things I won't buy from HF (including anything that plugs in)   but these have been amazing for the price I paid. 

I won't go into the problems I had with their electric motors other that to say two of them were junk.  Jim Dawson and I hooked them up on my lathe and I finally gave up and bought a good motor for it. 

I also recently bought one of their oil pressure testing kits.  Very nice kit with every adapter known to man included in the kit and came in a nice storage case.


----------



## ttabbal

With powered stuff, electric or air, I find reading the reviews helps a lot. They have some things that hold up decent, but figuring out which ones is a pain sometimes. 

Hand tools have held up for me as well as the local box store stuff does, at half the price. Other than tap and die sets. Those are trash. 

None of the above are going to be as good as snap-on etc, but they are good enough to toss around the shop and cheap enough that I don't hesitate to grind/cut/weld them into weird shapes for that fastener I just can't get too...


----------



## SonofHarold - Metal Carver

ACHiPo said:


> I took the plunge on a 44" General Tools roll-around tool cabinet--big time pass!  I'd read the reviews and found them hard to believe, but this is a very well built cabinet.  Highly recommended!
> 
> I also took advantage of the shipping to get a 4x6 vertical/horizontal band saw.  While I'm sure I'll be able to tune it up and make it run great, it is an absolute POS out of the box.  The tension knob was broken, one of the legs were bent, the stop pin chains were broken, the blade guard hits' the casting and won't open.  Oh, and unlike the tool chest, it has that used-motor-oil HF smell.  Not that I was surprised by any of this, but still I'd hoped for better.  I need to contact HF and hopefully they'll have replacement parts, as there's no way I can get it back into the box to ship back.



Can't help but to chime in on HF tool cabinets. I was went to work in a testing lab ( larger and well known US Company) several years ago and for some reasson they didn't have a common collection of hand tools for the lab, a lot of tools around and some techs had there own collections for the things they did regularly but no common tools. I was doing a lot of out of the ordinary stuff building and rebuiilding test set ups and the like so ending up hunting or borrowing tools from the maintenace mechanics all the time. 
Long story short I convinced the Lab manager to buy some tools so he gave the project to me with a fairly tight budget. I bought a pretty decent set of tools, a lot of them Craftsman but then when it came to storage I "forgot" and pretty much blew the budget on tools hoping to get more once her realized we needed someplace to keep them now. The Manager went out and got one of the larger roll around tool cabinets (General 44" with two rows of drawers) from HF. He had suggested HF and said no, that would be junk... so he Just brought it to work one day in his own truck. I thought "OH bullocks" that is going be apeice of junk that would not hold up. Bottom line I was very pleasantly surprised! ( as I got the project to mark and organize all the tools I just bought also) Had I not recnelty bought a new larger roll around from a Sears outlet for myself I would have got one of the HF versions. It's at least 90% as good at less than half the price. I was there another 5 years and It held up well to some less than kind use. I imagine it's still there. I'd bet a lot of the tools are gone but it's hard for someone to "lose" a tool cabinet. Recently I bought one of the single drawer carts and it is more than adequte as a stand of my Gerstner to sit on.
 HF tool storage I'd have to give a Pass, Good value for the money.


----------



## pstemari

SonofHarold - Metal Carver said:


> ... Recently I bought one of the single drawer carts and it is more than adequte as a stand of my Gerstner to sit on.
> HF tool storage I'd have to give a Pass, Good value for the money.



The irony there is killing me. That's like taking a Lamborghini to a Pep Boys for a brake job.

Maybe you should name the Gerstner Felix and the HF Oscar?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SonofHarold - Metal Carver

Never though of that, gave me a chuckle this morning. I like naming stuff too so may just use that...  (We have a Kirby upright vacuum that I call Durwood, not everyone will get that one, and an old Filter Queen vac in the basement that I call R2..) The Gerstner was Harold's and I just built a platform in the tray so the Gerstner sits up level with the top and I can move it to near whichever machine I am working at, works great. I am retired, could not afford a gerstner roll around/ cart.


----------



## paoldschool

I guess I have way too many tools from HF.  The blue 4 1/2 inch angle grinders for $20 on sale are great.  I use them almost daily, and got tired of shelling out   $90 for Dewalt grinders only to have them die in a year, so I started buying the "heavy duty" ones on sale at HF.  I have not killed one yet in three years.  As far as grinding wheels and consumables, I don't buy at HF.  I can buy brand name flap discs and wheels in bulk for half of what the HF stuff costs, and it lasts at least 2x as long.  I have thoroughly abused a 2 ton engine hoist for at least 10 years, never had a problem.  I think I paid less than $100 for it when I got it.  I use it in the shop almost everyday to save my poor back.  I also have an old HF Mill/Drill that I picked up at an estate sale.  It is bullet proof.  Other than the fact it has a round column it works great, plenty of power and is very useful.  I have no idea how old it really is, I would have to say 1980's sometime...  
The fact of the matter is this, you can go out a spend a small fortune on tools and not take care of them, and they will fall apart and fail.  You can also buy cheap tools and take care of them and be careful and they will last the average Joe a lifetime.  I own a small Machining and Fab shop, and I use a lot of stuff from HF.  I know what the limits are, and I am careful.  I make money with their tools every day.  For most people the tools from HF are good enough.  Some of my customers ask me why I buy that "junk" from HF?  I tell them that I would rather buy it there and pay $10 for it than to buy it from Snap-on for $100.  That is $90 I get to keep in my pocket, and use for something else.


----------



## middle.road

Somewhere back in these pages is my post on when I first bought the HF Chicago-Electric portable bandsaw a few years.
It is still going strong and I've had no issues with it - except that the cord is really thin and 'cheesy' and twists up.
Anyway, Honey saw me lusting after the newer Bauer back around my birthday/Memorial Day. She intercepted the flyer that had a $99 coupon for it, and also somehow managed to get the extra 20% applied to it also and gifted me for Father's Day. 
So for ~$90 I'd have to say it is a very decent deal.
So far I'm happy with, aluminum and steel - no sweat. I did install a Lenox blade in it straight off. The quality and heftiness of it are very good.
The ergonomics of it are much better than the CE.
I believe that I might take the old CE and mount it to a 'Swagbox'. (Now that a know what a Swagbox is after reading a thread here...)


----------



## MrWhoopee

I got one of these truck bed hoists for lifting large firewood rounds. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/12-ton-capacity-pickup-truck-crane-60732.html
More recently I used it to unload a 700 lb. Kalamazoo horizontal bandsaw. Two thumbs up.
I did have to reinforce the bed.



Oh, my HF 4x6 has cut true and square since  I took it out of the box.


----------



## GL

Bremen from Taiwan weld clamps, good as Irwins, half price.  HF seems to be recognize that they can have cheap crap or cheaper better that really works - and people will pay the difference.   Tool boxes are good value.  Vulcan "high end ($140) weld hoods are great.  Nitrile gloves are excellent.  I have mixed emotions about having a new store close to home - hate to go in there , keep buying stuff.


----------



## jwmay

cjsamples said:


> The Five drawer tool cart gets my best rating. I moved out of my big tool box at work and have not looked back since. It can be had on sale for $169. Better quality than the name brands on that item. Item number 95272.
> Chris.
> 
> View attachment 30941


Just want to second this. I’ve owned one of these for 2-3 years. I push it at least two miles every night, 6 days per week, fully loaded, over both good and bad concrete. I’ve ran an open drawer into a beam more than once. I’ve ran it into railings. I’ve pushed safety gates open with it. I bought the extra lift up tray for it, and did replace that item a couple months ago, after the sheet metal cracked at the hinge. A friend of mine took the broken tray and fixed it for use on his own cart. And after all this, the only thing that “failed” were a couple spot welds on the lid. Two coworkers have had to build angle iron frames with new wheels, after they ran into very deep floor seams. And one had the same spot weld failures at the lid. But overall, I’d rate this item as an absolute win. We have people who spend 1000 dollars and up for Bluepoint, Snapon, and Cornwell  boxes, and I’ve not seen anything better than this box from them.  I hate to make it sound like a commercial, but they sell it in 6 different colors now too. About ten of my coworkers own this box, and I’d say we all agree, this is a great tool cart.


----------



## rock_breaker

Just returned from Twin Falls ID (actually Jerome) visited the Harbor Freight store in Twin Falls. bought a 4 ton Hyd jack that hasn't been used yet $20, a led 2 way flash light $4 and a roll of gurilla tape $9.( How do you spell big ape?) In their powder tool display was a 7" X 10" mini lathe. The 4 way tool holder seemed small but looked sturdy enough. The lathe had charts on it but I didn't notice a quick change gear box.  Also it had a 4" 3 jaw chuck $669. It seemed small enough that it would fit in my 5th wheel camper but am not sure it could be securely mounted. 
The store had a lot of tools and attentive sales associates. A good experience. 
A note about  gurrilla tape; the pick-up drivers side mirror securing assembly must be worn as it moved back against the window in a gusty wind situation and would not stay in fully extended position afterwards.  While visiting the son-in-law we put a wrap around the round verticle mount then stuck it to the plastic mirror mount on the door side. The mirror is still in position after about a 900 miles.
Have a good day!
Ray


----------



## Jidis

middle.road said:


> She intercepted the flyer that had a $99 coupon for it, and also somehow managed to get the extra 20% applied to it also and gifted me for Father's Day.


Good job. I specifically remember trying to do that when I made that exact same purchase a few months back and they refused. Really enjoying that saw though. I was hand-powered before with a regular hacksaw and dreaded having to cut anything. Only downside is getting it out of the case and that it takes up some of my rapidly diminishing floor space.

Take Care


----------



## bearbon

Jidis said:


> Good job. I specifically remember trying to do that when I made that exact same purchase a few months back and they refused. Really enjoying that saw though. I was hand-powered before with a regular hacksaw and dreaded having to cut anything. Only downside is getting it out of the case and that it takes up some of my rapidly diminishing floor space.
> 
> Take Care


I love my cutoff saw too. Cuts true and easy. As for taking up valuable shop floor space I just put four wheels on the base and roll it into a little alley next to my parts cabinet when not in use. I hated that lift and drag setup with the two cheap plastic wheels on the back so I just drilled out the screw holes on the sides where the "feet" were attached, slipped through a 5/8" axle rod and put on four 5" ball bearing wheels held on with shaft rings. Now I can pull it out with two fingers.


----------



## C-Bag

Just had to chime back in on this thread. I decided it was time to replace the headstock bearings on my HF 9x20 lathe. In order to get the races out of the head I used a 3jaw pilot bearing puller I'd bought from HF years ago and modded for pulling a bushing out with. Thought why not try the bearing races even though they 2.5" od since I didn't have any other inside pullers. 

All my outside pullers are Blue Point and Proto and work great but one jaw for the Blue Point was 3x's what I paid for the HF and can't do what the HF does. Had to grind mod the jaws of the little HF and found them to be very tough to cut! Also had to weasel my HF bearing driver set as a spreader cone for the puller as it wouldn't spread that far. Another lesson that every time I have to work on the lathe I need to make something with it to fix the lathe, that's why you need two lathes. Anyway jury rigged as it was it pulled both races no problem. Another project victory without breaking the bank. I think I'll have to get another 3jaw pilot bearing puller ($19)as this one is getting so modded there's not much left


----------



## Silverbullet

MrWhoopee said:


> I got one of these truck bed hoists for lifting large firewood rounds.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/12-ton-capacity-pickup-truck-crane-60732.html
> More recently I used it to unload a 700 lb. Kalamazoo horizontal bandsaw. Two thumbs up.
> I did have to reinforce the bed.
> View attachment 280666
> 
> 
> Oh, my HF 4x6 has cut true and square since  I took it out of the box.


Hi , I have the other model and have used it outside as a jib crane for twenty years or so. It's mounted to a box tubing post burried in concrete 5' at the corner of my garage apron . It has upgrades a blocked angle and electric hoist mounted to it. Ease of use now's just push buttons. 
It was an absolute must have to keep working , after I stopped being able to pick up machines and turn them on there sides or over. I love mine .


----------



## MrWhoopee

Silverbullet said:


> Hi , I have the other model and have used it outside as a jib crane for twenty years or so. It's mounted to a box tubing post burried in concrete 5' at the corner of my garage apron . It has upgrades a blocked angle and electric hoist mounted to it. Ease of use now's just push buttons.
> It was an absolute must have to keep working , after I stopped being able to pick up machines and turn them on there sides or over. I love mine .


I was recently tidying the shop and came across the original pump for my Meyer snowplow. I started getting ideas and took it out to see if it would fit to replace the hand pump cylinder on the hoist. It fit with no modifications! I drilled another hole at 90 deg. to the original on the base to put the drive motor in-line with the boom. I then trashed the seal between the motor and cylinder before I realized that the check valve was accessible without disassembly. Once fixed, I'll have an electric boom hoist, which means I'll get even less exercise and probably put on more weight.


----------



## Choiliefan

I have a few HF tools I'm very happy with including the 1/2 ton truck crane, 1/4" long-shaft die grinder, heavy duty sheet metal nibbler, small blast cabinet, auto-darkening welding helmet and adjustable bearing separator tool.  The free multimeters and microfiber cloths are decent as well.


----------



## Buffalo21

I bought one of the HF truck bed cranes, about 8-10 years ago, and modified it into a jib crane that mounts on the column of the 1940s era Bridgeport round ram milling machine. I use it to pick up the 10” rotary table, and the 10” chuck, that I use with it.


----------



## Firstgear

I bought the cordless electric ratchet to use on my mill (tighten or loosen the draw bar) and to use on my 5C chuck on the lathe.  A bit pricey but it works great.  I have to be careful though where I set it down during machin8ng as there are air vents on the side and I am sure pieces of metal in there would be really bad, but other than that, no complaints!






						Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977
					

Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Toolmaker51

HF power tools, no sale. Same for mechanic cart, welders, any machine or sheet metal tool. Woodworking? Who cares, know a girlfriend likes her miter saw and tiny drill press though. Jacks, stands, dollys are OK. I have 2 compact benders, both reworked [blue-printed, lol] that'lI even do hardway 10 gauge 3/4" wide in perfect 90°'s with my dies, a pair each their pinch and longest pin prybars rigging machines around the floor. Prybars, I call them chopsticks; cuz just one is USELESS! 
Sockets and all metal ratchets, not bad, same for combination wrenches. Few of the abrasives fit my stuff. Plumbing tools big no, except the ratchet tap wrench -decent once notches get deepened. Adjustable wrenches a big joke, bigger they get funnier they are. Compare grip width of the 18" to a Diamond [Crescent], 3 maybe 4 x wider, compensating for poor material, and stupidly heavy at the wrong end. Awesome if you are King Kong or Mr. T. Jury hasn't convened on bead roller scooped at auction, want to fab up a real frame with motor. The stuff they've dropped is a concern, but everyone imports the shrink-stretch. The tri-roll wire machine works OK, made a BBQ grate on it, that's all.
So 1-10 scale , HF is a 4 or 5. Cause I go there for something to modify. Who'll bet they have a username on every shop type website, we're their unpaid engineers!


----------



## Toolmaker51

C-Bag said:


> Just had to chime back in on this thread. I decided it was time to replace the headstock bearings on my HF 9x20 lathe. In order to get the races out of the head I used a 3jaw pilot bearing puller I'd bought from HF years ago and modded for pulling a bushing out with. Thought why not try the bearing races even though they 2.5" od since I didn't have any other inside pullers.
> 
> All my outside pullers are Blue Point and Proto and work great but one jaw for the Blue Point was 3x's what I paid for the HF and can't do what the HF does. Had to grind mod the jaws of the little HF and found them to be very tough to cut! Also had to weasel my HF bearing driver set as a spreader cone for the puller as it wouldn't spread that far. Another lesson that *every time I have to work on the lathe I need to make something with it to fix the lathe, that's why you need two lathes. *Anyway jury rigged as it was it pulled both races no problem. Another project victory without breaking the bank. I think I'll have to get another 3jaw pilot bearing puller ($19)as this one is getting so modded there's not much left



So, when buying a third lathe, l'll need four? Kool! 
But I steer clear of threaded, A1 and L spindles.


----------



## middle.road

So, I picked up one of their Tumblers to attempt to rescue some Hendey #6 collets I scored.
Soaked them in vinegar for 36 hours or so then tumbled them with crushed walnut shells.
Worked out pretty well considering how rough they were.
I did modify it and added a high velocity 80mm computer fan to the bottom. Keeps this sucker nice and cool.
I have a bar clamped down across the top instead of the cover so that I can view the 'action'.
We'll have to see how long the fan lasts with all the dust.
Then this past week I picked up some of the 'Rust Removal' media and started tossing in every rusty tool laying around...
Works real well. I also sawed up some wood cubes and tossed those in an attempt to increase the media volume.
A single 5.2lb jug didn't quite fill it up enough.
The parts on the Granite were in for ~5 hours.
Had to move the setup out to the shed, I had it outside the shop and the noise with using the RR media was driving me crazy.
Need to start planning ahead for 'Bowl' replacement I'll wager...


----------



## GarageGuy

This is off topic for this thread, so I'll mention it here and start a new thread with the details.  Randy Richard has a YouTube channel, and one of his videos is how he made a DIY tumbler out of a standard 5 gallon bucket and some other stuff he had laying around.  I thought of it when I saw _Dan's post above.


----------



## middle.road

GarageGuy said:


> This is off topic for this thread, so I'll mention it here and start a new thread with the details.  Randy Richard has a YouTube channel, and one of his videos is how he made a DIY tumbler out of a standard 5 gallon bucket and some other stuff he had laying around.  I thought of it when I saw _Dan's post above.


Well drat, don't it figure? That would have saved a few bucks.
I should have looked harder for a DIY solution.


----------



## darkzero

middle.road said:


> So, I picked up one of their Tumblers to attempt to rescue some Hendey #6 collets I scored.
> Soaked them in vinegar for 36 hours or so then tumbled them with crushed walnut shells.
> Worked out pretty well considering how rough they were.
> I did modify it and added a high velocity 80mm computer fan to the bottom. Keeps this sucker nice and cool.
> I have a bar clamped down across the top instead of the cover so that I can view the 'action'.
> We'll have to see how long the fan lasts with all the dust.
> Then this past week I picked up some of the 'Rust Removal' media and started tossing in every rusty tool laying around...
> Works real well. I also sawed up some wood cubes and tossed those in an attempt to increase the media volume.
> A single 5.2lb jug didn't quite fill it up enough.
> The parts on the Granite were in for ~5 hours.
> Had to move the setup out to the shed, I had it outside the shop and the noise with using the RR media was driving me crazy.
> Need to start planning ahead for 'Bowl' replacement I'll wager...



Nice. Does the little HF one run that hot?

I have this same one as well as another US made one in the same size. I've only used rouge impregnated walnut or corn cob. I only run really small lightweight parts in them but still I added more weight to the offset weight that's attached to the motor to give them more vibratory action. I have never ran mine more than 12 hrs though & didn't notice them getting that hot. I haven't worn out a bowl with the media I use but I did purchase a spare bowl from HF so I can just switch the bowl filled with different media instead of having to change out the media.

I also have the larger HF one. This one I use a mixture of ceramic cylinders & triangles or plastic pyramids. I use this one with larger parts & wet. The large one works really well as is & is worth the money. They have gone up in price over the years & I used a 25% coupon but if I had to I would still buy it again today.


----------



## middle.road

This little 5lb version runs very hot 'out of the box'. After just 1-1/2 hours or so, too hot to touch.
There were only (3) 1/4" thick rubber feet on the the bottom, then the disc with a screen guard in it.
I ran across some reviews of older models where folks mention that it had a fan on it.
I would have loved to get the 18lb model, but @$170.00 even with the 20% off, it wasn't feasible at this time.
Haven't been able to find a source for a replacement bowl yet. Doesn't appear that HF carries them any longer...


----------



## Winegrower

It seems HF makes occasional product improvements, so an update might be of interest.    Recently I got the 20 ton press, and found it a real bargain.   It was well made, everything fit and aligned without drilling or filing, and had steel press plates, better than the previous cast iron that will crack when least apppreciated.   There are a few user mods that are well documented that improve it more, so check YouTube.

I also got the 2 ton engine hoist.   This is surprisingly good!   The legs fold up easily and lock in place with the samp pin that holds them down, and this allows easy deployment and small footprint storage.   I have seen an earlier model where the legs need to be slid into tubes...much more stooping and grunting needed.    Also, all wheels are casters, so fine positioning with a load is way easier.

I used the engine hoist to pick up and move my 2500 pound Takisawa lathe over not the smoothest concrete.   Was well within the hoist capabilities.


----------



## C-Bag

I've had my HF electric long nose die grinder for at least 10yrs now and it's gotten a ton of use. It quit a month or so back and it turned out it was the brushes. I knew it came with spares but it took me over an hour of digging to find them. Popped them in and off it went and was able to complete the project! 

I looked online and they only show one long nose now and the two are different and the same with the brushes. I called their repair facility and they swear they still carry the old one and had brushes for it. So I ordered two set, $8 ea and free shipping! They finally showed up and there was two packages each pack had THREE brushes in it!?!?! So I checked them and they are the correct brush so really they sent me 3 sets for the price of two. Who knows if I'll remember that I have them and where they are by the time they wear out!


----------



## roadie33

I have a clear container I labeled Brushes and throw all of them in it. So long as I remember where i put it I am good for years. 
Since every tool I get from HF comes with a spare, I have probably 20 or more in there.


----------



## middle.road

So far the tumbler is holding up well. Have been running a ton of items through it. I believe the cooling fan it helping in that regard. 
I rigged up a clamp bar in place of the lid so that I could 'dangle' pliers and such into the bowl.
I'm on my third bottle of green bits.
If HF comes up with another 30% coupon I may just go after the larger tumbler... (don't I wish...)


	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## Firstgear

middle.road said:


> So far the tumbler is holding up well. Have been running a ton of items through it. I believe the cooling fan it helping in that regard.
> I rigged up a clamp bar in place of the lid so that I could 'dangle' pliers and such into the bowl.
> I'm on my third bottle of green bits.
> If HF comes up with another 30% coupon I may just go after the larger tumbler... (don't I wish...)
> View attachment 307160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307162


Some of the people that make their own tumblers use kitty litter.  I haven’t tried it yet but did buy some to try.


----------



## middle.road

Firstgear said:


> Some of the people that make their own tumblers use kitty litter.  I haven’t tried it yet but did buy some to try.


Tried that when I first got it. Dusty mess, may have to try another brand besides 'estate sale finds'.  
Picked up some crushed walnut shells at the pet supply shop and it worked nice on some brass. 
Been mostly doing rusty items (-=- LINK -=-)
Need to clean out the bowl before I switch to another media. The Green Bits break down to gray matter, of course cause I've been adding a dash of water to them.


----------



## Firstgear

middle.road said:


> Tried that when I first got it. Dusty mess, may have to try another brand besides 'estate sale finds'.
> Picked up some crushed walnut shells at the pet supply shop and it worked nice on some brass.
> Been mostly doing rusty items (-=- LINK -=-)
> Need to clean out the bowl before I switch to another media. The Green Bits break down to gray matter, of course cause I've been adding a dash of water to them.


Why add the water?  What does that do?


----------



## darkzero

Firstgear said:


> Why add the water?  What does that do?



It helps keep the parts & media clean for continual cutting action. I always use a bit of water & detergent with ceramic or plastic media. Of course you don't want to use water with organic media like walnut shells or corn cob. I don't use a lot of water as it will reduce the vibratory action (added weight). I've never used a roller type tumbler so more water might not be an issue with those. 

It also reduces noise a bit but that's not why I use liquid. On my large vibratory tumbler (HF) it has inlets & outlets for water so you can use a recirculating pump. I don't use one though. 

I always wash my media after each use or a number of continual cycles.


----------



## middle.road

darkzero said:


> It helps keep the parts & media clean for continual cutting action. I always use a bit of water & detergent with ceramic or plastic media. Of course you don't want to use water with organic media like walnut shells or corn cob. I don't use a lot of water as it will reduce the vibratory action (added weight). I've never used a roller type tumbler so more water might not be an issue with those.
> 
> It also reduces noise a bit but that's not why I use liquid. On my large vibratory tumbler (HF) it has inlets & outlets for water so you can use a recirculating pump. I don't use one though.
> 
> I always wash my media after each use or a number of continual cycles.


Need some details, what's the media you're using? The black bits look like the green bits I've been buying at HF.
The shapes of the beige bits look interesting.
Have you find a good decent priced source for media?


----------



## darkzero

middle.road said:


> Need some details, what's the media you're using? The black bits look like the green bits I've been buying at HF.
> The shapes of the beige bits look interesting.
> Have you find a good decent priced source for media?



On the left are green plastic pyramids (well they were green, haha). I purchased a bucket from Eastwood, was the cheapest I could find at the time. Last I checked they didn't sell it anymore, well they do, just not by the buckets.

On the right is coarse ceramic. I use a mixture of shapes (sold seperately). I got it from Mcmaster but they don't sell the exact ones I'm using anymore. They have different shapes. Because of the weight the ceramic doesn't work well in my smaller tumblers even though I added weight to the motors. The plastic pyramids work ok in the small ones though.

I have 2 small ones, one is filled with corn cobb which I rarely use (bought that tumbler used at a gun show & it came filled with the corn cobb). My other one (small HF) I use rouge impregnated walnut. I have a spare bowl for it that has I think clean walnut (not rouge impregnated) in it. I forget, it's been a while since I used the small ones.


----------



## middle.road

So, received the 25% off 'Friends & Family' in an email.
Thought I might pull the trigger on the 18lb large tumbler.
Well, read the fine print for the exclusions now. I think it's be mentioned elsewhere, but it's pretty much everything 'big ticket'.
Central Machinery for one. 
I grabbed a bottle of the green media and the 25% coupon didn't work.
Luckily the cashier had a 20% one that he could scan that didn't exclude CM.
So I guess I'll start chewing a way to add a large 'tub' to the little 5 pounder. Seems that I'm exceeded the physical size limits of it.
Input of thoughts and suggestions are always welcomed.


----------



## middle.road

Note to self & others when using water:
Plug internal threaded holes prior to tumbling. Clean out is a PITA. 
I forgot about that little detail. Been tumbling all sorts of stuff lately, cleaning them off and then stashing them in a tray.
Yesterday I started detailing them and putting them back together. Think I'm going to need to go get some .22cal brushes.
And I've got a few items that came apart during the process and I didn't photo them before tumbling.
Trying to figure out what goes where now.


----------



## ELHEAD

After 2 fails I asked for my money back on the 10/2/50 battery charger. First one put out low voltage, second produced no current. Charge light would not come on.
Dave


----------



## Choiliefan

My brother bought one of these battery chargers to replace a misplaced 25+ year-old Schumacher.
The HF job was awful and conked out within a few months.


----------



## darkzero

middle.road said:


> So, received the 25% off 'Friends & Family' in an email.
> Thought I might pull the trigger on the 18lb large tumbler.
> Well, read the fine print for the exclusions now. I think it's be mentioned elsewhere, but it's pretty much everything 'big ticket'.
> Central Machinery for one.
> I grabbed a bottle of the green media and the 25% coupon didn't work.
> Luckily the cashier had a 20% one that he could scan that didn't exclude CM.
> So I guess I'll start chewing a way to add a large 'tub' to the little 5 pounder. Seems that I'm exceeded the physical size limits of it.
> Input of thoughts and suggestions are always welcomed.



I  was planning to use the recent 25% coupin too. Need one more mobile base that is the Central Machinery brand. Last 25% I was able to use it even though Central Machinery was listed as one of the exclusions. I always check online to see if the coupons work before driving down h this time it didn't work. I'll try again on New Years 25%.

I'm not sure I'm following, so you did pick up the 18lb tumbler for 20%? I love mine & I'm sure you will too.

As for the smaller ones. Not sure if adding a larger bowl to it will work. Problem is the motor is not powerful enough. I have two 5lb tumblers, one is HF & the other is another brand. I added weights to the existing weight on the motor & while it did improve the tumbling action it still wasn't good enough to run ceramic media wet. One of the reasons why I upgraded to the 18lb one. I still have both of my 5lb'rs though. They're still useful for me for other things.


----------



## middle.road

darkzero said:


> I  was planning to use the recent 25% coupin too. Need one more mobile base that is the Central Machinery brand. Last 25% I was able to use it even though Central Machinery was listed as one of the exclusions. I always check online to see if the coupons work before driving down h this time it didn't work. I'll try again on New Years 25%.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm following, so you did pick up the 18lb tumbler for 20%? I love mine & I'm sure you will too.
> 
> As for the smaller ones. Not sure if adding a larger bowl to it will work. Problem is the motor is not powerful enough. I have two 5lb tumblers, one is HF & the other is another brand. I added weights to the existing weight on the motor & while it did improve the tumbling action it still wasn't good enough to run ceramic media wet. One of the reasons why I upgraded to the 18lb one. I still have both of my 5lb'rs though. They're still useful for me for other things.


Nah, I chickened out. Didn't want to drop $200 on the 18lb version.
Larger bowl, yeah I believe you're correct. I've got an idea brewing for a cut down 5gal bucket but it will probably be too much for the motor like you mention.


----------



## darkzero

middle.road said:


> Nah, I chickened out. Didn't want to drop $200 on the 18lb version.
> Larger bowl, yeah I believe you're correct. I've got an idea brewing for a cut down 5gal bucket but it will probably be too much for the motor like you mention.



Ah I see. Sucks that they cost so much now but hey what can we do.

Maybe another option is to build your own vibratory tumbler & leave your 5lb as is for other uses? One video that comes to mind is Randy Richard but I'm sure there are others. Shouldn't be hard or cost much to build if you have stuff on hand. There's also rotary tumblers that work well but gives different results. I've seen people make them too. Some knife makers even make rotary tumblers using cement mixers.


----------



## roadie33

I have the bigger HF Cement Mixer and have used it for tumbling and it works great. Easy to empty. If you use liquid in media, just dump into a bucket with holes in bottom with it setting in a large wash tub.
They have the smaller one and if you can use a coupon it would be affordable.
https://www.harborfreight.com/1-1-4-quarter-cubic-ft-compact-cement-mixer-91907.html


----------



## MrWhoopee

roadie33 said:


> I have the bigger HF Cement Mixer and have used it for tumbling and it works great. Easy to empty. If you use liquid in media, just dump into a bucket with holes in bottom with it setting in a large wash tub.
> They have the smaller one and if you can use a coupon it would be affordable.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1-1-4-quarter-cubic-ft-compact-cement-mixer-91907.html



That's a great idea for a large capacity tumbler. Did you remove the vanes inside the tub?


----------



## middle.road

darkzero said:


> Ah I see. Sucks that they cost so much now but hey what can we do.
> 
> Maybe another option is to build your own vibratory tumbler & leave your 5lb as is for other uses? One video that comes to mind is Randy Richard but I'm sure there are others. Shouldn't be hard or cost much to build if you have stuff on hand. There's also rotary tumblers that work well but gives different results. I've seen people make them too. Some knife makers even make rotary tumblers using cement mixers.


That I believe is going to be the plan. Lord knows I've got enough motors, buckets, and springs laying around.
I scored a big stew pot at a sale, can you imagine the racket that would make? 



roadie33 said:


> I have the bigger HF Cement Mixer and have used it for tumbling and it works great. Easy to empty. If you use liquid in media, just dump into a bucket with holes in bottom with it setting in a large wash tub.
> They have the smaller one and if you can use a coupon it would be affordable.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1-1-4-quarter-cubic-ft-compact-cement-mixer-91907.html


Heck, the mixer is the same price as the tumbler. And it would serve multiple purposes around the house.
Alas it is Central Machinery also. . .

-=- EDIT -=-
Just went and re-watched RR's video. This one was in the 'Up Next' column:
(AHEM- wow)


----------



## middle.road

If one is to read the manual, it states that the 5lb model should not be used with water.
Well I ignored that and have been using water for a few weeks now.
It's been going well, that was until yesterday when it came to a globby halt. -hehe
Notice where the power switch is - left center, you can barely see it.


----------



## machPete99

+1 on their Tool Cabinets, especially the US General Series 2 line.
Other than that I have not bought much from them.


----------



## Chewy

Ditto on tool chests, top and bottom box. Have several now.  Bought 3/8 impact gun, works great.  Bought 3/8 low torque wrench 5lbs+for 13-14lbs cam bolts .  Almost ruined engine. When asked if I wanted a replacement I told them it was only good for stirring paint. Buy lots of expendables from them, wire brushes, sandpaper, bandsaw blades and tie downs.  Seem to be OK.  Bought the steel ruler set.  The one with the angle head, center finder head and right angle head. Barely usable, can't lock leads to the blade, the little piece keeps jumping out of groove.  Did not buy 12" disk sander because it needs 20A line.  Bought name brand instead. Bought floor mounted metal bender and it is quite good after you you tube it to figure out how to use it!!
Bottom line is that you roll the dice every time you walk in to store.  Charles


----------



## darkzero

Needed one more of the Mobile Base. Went to HF today for their 25% off sale. I knew the coupon wouldn't work cause it's a Central Machinery brand & I checked online. Last one I bought was Labor Day 25% & the coupon worked fine. Sure enough the coupon wouldn't work even though the one I specifically brought didn't say Central Machinery on it. Luckily it was the store manager that checked me out. Kindly told him the coupon didn't say CM & that it worked last time, he told me he'd take care of it & gave me the 25% off as "customer satisfaction". So be nice to your friendly HF cashier & they may just hook you up.

Not sure if I mentioned these already but these are a pass. Instructions say to use wood for the frame but I use square tubing.




This is the third one one I have now. My first is holding my arbor press & arbor press stand. Been holding up fine for a number of years now & I roll it out of the garage often. Gonna use the next one for my belt sander.


----------



## Choiliefan

You need another one for your Burgmaster.


----------



## middle.road

I've got (3) identical 24x36" surface plates, ~350lbs each, sitting on dollies on the apron in front of my shop.
(2) are sitting on new "1000lb" dollies from HF purchased last week, the third one is sitting on an older one, purchased a few to several years ago.
I just went to re-locate them closer to the door, and the older one moves just fine, easy to control.
The two new ones? - forget about it! The casters on the new ones suck, no two ways about it. I couldn't control them like the older one.
I even moved them back out and try rolling them around to see if I'd picked up some debris. -nope.
With the older one there is no problem controlling the load. The new ones fought me tooth and nail.
I don't think I would care to have a load that was pushing a 1000lb on one of these new ones. 
I realize that it is all about price points, but *gads* keep the casters a decent quality.
The older one is sitting up about a 1/2" higher than the new ones.
<End Rant, I'm going to go soak my bones now...>









						30 In x 18 In 1000 lb. Capacity Hardwood Dolly
					

Amazing deals on this 30In X 18In 1000Lb Wood Dolly at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Silverbullet

They went cheaper while raising prices a lot. Oh well what can ya do. Pay tops or HF


----------



## MrWhoopee

middle.road said:


> I've got (3) identical 24x36" surface plates, ~350lbs each, sitting on dollies on the apron in front of my shop.
> (2) are sitting on new "1000lb" dollies from HF purchased last week, the third one is sitting on an older one, purchased a few to several years ago.
> I just went to re-locate them closer to the door, and the older one moves just fine, easy to control.
> The two new ones? - forget about it! The casters on the new ones suck, no two ways about it. I couldn't control them like the older one.
> I even moved them back out and try rolling them around to see if I'd picked up some debris. -nope.
> With the older one there is no problem controlling the load. The new ones fought me tooth and nail.
> I don't think I would care to have a load that was pushing a 1000lb on one of these new ones.
> I realize that it is all about price points, but *gads* keep the casters a decent quality.
> The older one is sitting up about a 1/2" higher than the new ones.
> <End Rant, I'm going to go soak my bones now...>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 In x 18 In 1000 lb. Capacity Hardwood Dolly
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 30In X 18In 1000Lb Wood Dolly at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com



Be sure to leave a detailed review. If past history is any indicator, it appears they read them and try to address the recurring complaints.


----------



## gr8legs

middle.road said:


> The two new ones? - forget about it! The casters on the new ones suck, no two ways about it. I couldn't control them like the older one.
> I even moved them back out and try rolling them around to see if I'd picked up some debris. -nope.
> With the older one there is no problem controlling the load.



I have noticed this too - which has made me reluctant to buy one of Freight Harbor's well-reviewed rolling tool cabinets because I worry that the casters will develop flat spots or not swivel very well. The casters on the 4-wheel dollies seem to me to be made of something approaching Jello after being in use for a while.

It is probably a price point issue - I have a couple of 'Peerless' dollies (one 15+ years old, one purchased last year) that are still amazingly maneuverable. But at 3 or 4 times the HF price.

Time will tell and of course YMMV.

Stu


----------



## middle.road

gr8legs said:


> I have noticed this too - which has made me reluctant to buy one of Freight Harbor's well-reviewed rolling tool cabinets because I worry that the casters will develop flat spots or not swivel very well. The casters on the 4-wheel dollies seem to me to be made of something approaching Jello after being in use for a while.
> 
> It is probably a price point issue - I have a couple of 'Peerless' dollies (one 15+ years old, one purchased last year) that are still amazingly maneuverable. But at 3 or 4 times the HF price.
> 
> Time will tell and of course YMMV.
> 
> Stu


I would say that from what I've read and seen in reviews on YT the cabinets are much better.
Saw some pretty extreme applications on videos.
I was looking seriously at one before I scored the old Kennedy and a junker Craftsman a few months ago.


----------



## ACHiPo

I've been very impressed with the quality and durability my HF tool cabinet.


----------



## Buffalo21

ACHiPo said:


> I've been very impressed with the quality and durability my HF tool cabinet.




I’ve no issues with mine.


----------



## gonzo

I have quite a few HF tools both large and small and for the most part are worth what I paid for them and more. I also have a HF circular saw blade sharpener that I hate because of the shelf room it takes up and for the waste of money it represents. 
Did i say that I didn't like it?


----------



## middle.road

PITTSBURGH AUTOMOTIVE
8 Ton Long Ram Air/Hydraulic Jack

Pros:
- 20% coupon was valid!
- Pretty well made, nothing shoddy or 'rough' on it.
- Cylinder rod is 1.33" dia. vs. 1.10" dia. of the old one.
- Air hose and valve are good quality.

Cons: None yet.

Notes:
- Check it at that store and make sure the release valve screw is not mangled. Mine was punched through the cardboard.
- Lube the air cylinder before use.
- Check the hydraulic fluid level in the cylinder. Mine was shy by 7-8 ounces (.2-.24L).
(This fell under the header of 'RTFM', Section 6, Page 6 under *IMPORTANT*:  )
Got it all installed, hooked up the pancake compressor to it, and away she went, to 15"(38cm), er, should be 19"(48cm).
Checked the fluid and sure enough, there wasn't enough. (Then finished reading the manual... )
- Best to have a big compressor, it likes it's CFM. (still have to repair the motor on my big one. *SIGH*)





__





						Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977
					

Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## hman

Bad link (has a space in it).  This one should work:




__





						Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977
					

Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## alloy

Just bought one of these today.  Was working under my 2 post lift trying to get the six speed trans and cross member fitted into my Nova and got tired of messing around with a floor jack.









						2 Ton Capacity Underhoist Safety Stand
					

Amazing deals on this 2T Underhoist Safety Stand at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




Went together without  problems which is unusual for HF products and is very heavy.  It made positioning the trans very easy.  With the 20% off coupon it was $69

.


----------



## SLK001

I have both the orange 4-1/2" and 7" angle grinders.  I love them both.  They get a lot of abuse and just keep churning. 

I also purchased their jigsaw with the laser guide.  I have made the straightest cuts with that jigsaw that I have EVER made.  

I have about two dozen of their 3/4" pipe clamp sets that work just fine.  Occasionally, one of the pipe clamps will be bad out of the box, but they have a lifetime guarantee, so I just take them to the nearest store and exchange them.  

I recently purchased their 20-TON hydraulic press (the GREY version, not the ORANGE one) and I just LOVE it.  I find myself pressing stuff together and apart far more that I imagined I would.  Heavy force fit?  No problem, just machine everything to their tolerances and press them together!


----------



## middle.road

Luv that two post lift. Have to get one someday, along with a properly sized shop structure.
Laying down on the ground with only 18" of work space is getting so old.

Now the question is: how did the tranny get on top of the 2-ton stand?   



alloy said:


> Just bought one of these today.  Was working under my 2 post lift trying to get the six speed trans and cross member fitted into my Nova and got tired of messing around with a floor jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Ton Capacity Underhoist Safety Stand
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 2T Underhoist Safety Stand at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went together without  problems which is unusual for HF products and is very heavy.  It made positioning the trans very easy.  With the 20% off coupon it was $69
> 
> .
> View attachment 338105


----------



## alloy

I got lucky when I bought my shop. The lift came with it.  There was a house also that came with the shop as I recall.

I've crawled under cars for 50 years,  this makes it nice.

Why the trans just kind of slid in, of course it was attached to the back of my engine.

Used a tranny jack from who else, HF to raise and position it to bolt it onto the motor,  and used an HF engine crane to slide it in.

Was a kind of HF day I guess.

And I just got back from HF. Bought a sump pump.  My shop flooded yesterday so hopefully this will be a temporary fix.


----------



## matthewsx

I have a sump pump from HF that I bought ~15 years ago to drain our pool. Still use it for the hot tub. 

The 10,000 lb hoist in my old shop is definitely something I miss though. Maybe again someday....

John


----------



## alloy

I hope my pump lasts that long.

Its kinda weird,  it won't pump in a vertical position,  you angle it over and it emptied my ditch behind my shop quickly.   I got 60ft. Oof flat drainage hose from lowes and put the outlet in my gravel driveway.  Hasn't rained again to see how it works.  But im sure i won't have to wait long for that to happen.

This is the first lift I've ever had. Kinda nice.


----------



## middle.road

'Kinda nice'??? How about bloody awesome?!    I am envious to say the least.
Especially when one passes the 55 year mark.



alloy said:


> I hope my pump lasts that long.
> 
> Its kinda weird,  it won't pump in a vertical position,  you angle it over and it emptied my ditch behind my shop quickly.   I got 60ft. Of flat drainage how from lowes and put the outlet in my gravel driveway.  Hasn't rained agyet to see how it works.  But im sure i won't have to waitong for that to happen.
> 
> This is the first lift I've ever had. Kinda nice.


----------



## alloy

middle.road said:


> Especially when one passes the 55 year mark.




Why your just still a young buck.  

Climbing under a car should still be a piece of cake for you


----------



## middle.road

alloy said:


> Why your just still a young buck.
> 
> Climbing under a car should still be a piece of cake for you


Hehe, that was six years ago. Seems to me that's when it started to become a chore.
It's that sliding and scooting in and out that gets old quick.
Had to replace the radiator on Honey's ol' Caddy a month or so ago. A couple of those lower lines would have been easier to get at with a lift.


----------



## Tinkershed

I confess I have not read every page of this thread.   HF tends to be "good enough "  for casual users which many of us are.   I have the 4x6 bandsaw which has done nothing but work for over 20 years.  Same for 24 Gallon compressor.  Same age and used a lot.  Same for pancake compressor (same unit small tank) which I have in an outbuilding and only use once in a while.    Special mention though for a new product (about a year now) .   The Titanium Easy Flux 125 welder is a jewel for people new to welding.  Every review has been good and the thing just works.   An inverter DC welder at any kind of a reasonable price is little short of amazing .  I had never welded a thing in my life and took it to a friend's shop where we set it up alongside a Lincoln.   The last I heard my friend was considering selling the Lincoln.  I learned enough that day to be confident of doing my own minor fix type welding at home.  Definitely a pass.


----------



## Buffalo21

middle.road said:


> Especially when one passes the 55 year mark.




aaaaah, to be 55 again..............<sigh>...


----------



## middle.road

Buffalo21 said:


> aaaaah, to be 55 again..............<sigh>...


Isn't that the truth?...


----------



## alloy

Ah to be 55 again and not have had a stroke.

Those were the good old days.

I just got a coupon for the HF shop light.

I have 2 and paid the $30 for them.  

Definitely worth getting.  Very bright, have one over my CNC lathe and machining center.   On the machining center I don't even turn the light on inside the machine,  I just use the shop light.


----------



## middle.road

alloy said:


> Ah to be 55 again and not have had a stroke.
> 
> Those were the good old days.
> 
> I just got a coupon for the HF shop light.
> 
> I have 2 and paid the $30 for them.
> 
> Definitely worth getting.  Very bright, have one over my CNC lathe and machining center.   On the machining center I don't even turn the light on inside the machine,  I just use the shop light.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338294


I like these. As noted in the link below I installed (3) different ones so far this summer.
The Braun is a 'softer' light, it's easier on my eyes than the 'Daylights' I've installed.









						Brightest ceiling shop lights
					

In my woodworking shop we have 4' T8 fluorescents but have replaced some with LEDs. Did a test install to see which we liked better 3400K or 500K. The vote went for the 5000K. Lighting is arranged in end to end and 10' apart on the rows, hung at 15'. Good lighting. Cleaning the lamps once in...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Larry$

I recently bought their US General 42" roll around tool cabinet. They helped load it into the pickup with a forklift. It's almost 300#s! Got it to my shop and used a forklift to unload. un-boxed, no damage, everything fully assembled, it works well. It was easy to move the deep drawer up and two shallow drawers down. The guides work well but aren't as heavily made as professional ones. But certainly good enough for hobby use. I have a Craftsman cabinet & top chest that I got when they were closing out. Same drawer guides, very similar construction. I've looked at Lowes, Home Dipo and Medard's. They all look very similar but are considerably more expensive.


----------



## alloy

I picked up some of the HF magnetic tool rails today.  They work well but I'm using them on my cnc lathe and didn't want to drill holes in the lathe door to mount them.  So I used some of there craft magnets and stuck them to the door.  Worked out pretty well.


----------



## Bill W.

alloy said:


> Ah to be 55 again and not have had a stroke.
> 
> Those were the good old days.
> 
> I just got a coupon for the HF shop light.
> 
> I have 2 and paid the $30 for them.
> 
> Definitely worth getting.  Very bright, have one over my CNC lathe and machining center.   On the machining center I don't even turn the light on inside the machine,  I just use the shop light.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338294


+1 on the shop light... bought a couple of them, one in the wife's craft room and one in my shop over my mill.
We both recommend them.  Excellent light, reasonable price.


----------



## devils4ever

I have those HF LED light. They are great. Very bright and only $20 with coupon. I'm slowly replacing my fluorescent lights with these.


----------



## CluelessNewB

*CHICAGO ELECTRIC*
*Corded 4-1/2 In. 5 Amp Angle Grinder*


0 stars.    Life expectancy of about 10 minutes.  1 died motor burned up, second one died because crappy switch failed.


----------



## Larry$

middle.road said:


> I like these. As noted in the link below I installed (3) different ones so far this summer.
> The Braun is a 'softer' light, it's easier on my eyes than the 'Daylights' I've installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brightest ceiling shop lights
> 
> 
> In my woodworking shop we have 4' T8 fluorescents but have replaced some with LEDs. Did a test install to see which we liked better 3400K or 500K. The vote went for the 5000K. Lighting is arranged in end to end and 10' apart on the rows, hung at 15'. Good lighting. Cleaning the lamps once in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hobby-machinist.com


I've bought several LED shop lights @ Sam's Club $20 bright white. Oldest one is now 4yrs and still fine.


----------



## FOMOGO

I bought 3 of those a little over a year ago, and surprisingly they have held up well under pretty hard use. I did replace what passes for grease in the gear drives (looks like soft soap) with some good molly. Think I paid $7 each. Time will tell. Mike


----------



## matthewsx

CluelessNewB said:


> *CHICAGO ELECTRIC*
> *Corded 4-1/2 In. 5 Amp Angle Grinder*
> 
> 
> 0 stars.    Life expectancy of about 10 minutes.  1 died motor burned up, second one died because crappy switch failed.


Get the black ones that cost like $14 on sale. I usually keep three, one with a flap disk, one with a cutoff wheel and one with the stock grinding wheel. I've paid as little as ten bucks and they do fine for me.

John


----------



## alloy

I have to give the HF sump pump a huge FAIL.  I bought one on the 24th of last month and it rained once and it seemed to be working.  Went out yesterday and the motor was running but nothing coming out of it.  So I took it back and exchanged it, put the new one in and it worked like gangbusters...............for a few hours then it seized up.

Went and got my money back and got a Zoller at Lowes.  Hopefully this will keep my shop from being flooded.

Ever since I bought 2 of their 2hp motors a few years ago for my lathe and Jim Dawson and I treid to get them working and they were both bad I've always said I won't ever buy anything from HF that plugs in.  I went against my rule, got burned again. 







						Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977
					

Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## massb1198

I'm fan of the HF tool boxes, I find them to be a good value. Here is one I modified using 1/4" angle iron to build a frame with cross supports, welded with 6 heavy duty casters to carry the weight of the boxes and tools. The pieces all drop into the frame without having to modify the boxes, making it easy to take apart if you need to move it.


----------



## alloy

I needed a seal driver to put the new seals in my ford 9" housing.  Seal is recessed and really didn't want to make one so bought e from HF.

I have to give it a fail.  Other than the arbor it's entirely made out of plastic.  You are supposed to put a large washer on and then the plastic insert on.  I couldn't use the large washer, so just tried the driver that fit.

The plastic just bounced, didn't do a thing.  Ended up making one for a one time use.






						Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977
					

Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Flyinfool

I bought a Rotary hammer drill. I was removing the chiminy from my house, when I got to the bottom the bottom 16+ inches was filled with poured concrete making a solid 24 x 18 x 20 concrete block. this hammer was able to chew thru it to get me down below the floor so I could pour in a new flat floor. The tool was then used to break out a big hole in the floor to dig a trench for a new sewer line. It also did this with no complaint. I may (hopefully) never have to use it again but buying this was cheaper than renting a similar tool from a big box store twice to do these 2 jobs. I am pleased with how it performed, I rate it as a PASS. I bought it with just these 2 jobs in mind.










						11 Amp 1-9/16 in. SDS-MAX Type Variable Speed Rotary Hammer
					

Amazing deals on this 1-9/16In 11A Sds Max Rotary Hammer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## silence dogood

Flyinfool said:


> I bought a Rotary hammer drill. I was removing the chiminy from my house, when I got to the bottom the bottom 16+ inches was filled with poured concrete making a solid 24 x 18 x 20 concrete block. this hammer was able to chew thru it to get me down below the floor so I could pour in a new flat floor. The tool was then used to break out a big hole in the floor to dig a trench for a new sewer line. It also did this with no complaint. I may (hopefully) never have to use it again but buying this was cheaper than renting a similar tool from a big box store twice to do these 2 jobs. I am pleased with how it performed, I rate it as a PASS. I bought it with just these 2 jobs in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Amp 1-9/16 in. SDS-MAX Type Variable Speed Rotary Hammer
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 1-9/16In 11A Sds Max Rotary Hammer at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com


I had one of those for several years. It was either rent or buy for 100bucks for one job.  After several projects including a neighbors, still going strong.  More that a pass.


----------



## hman

I have the older version of the same tool.  It's worked well for me.  Among the "unusual" uses I've found for it is breaking up some nearly rock-hard "soil" (caliche?) in an area next to the driveway, where the PO of my house used to park vehicles.


----------



## ewkearns

Does anybody know what is going on with the 30 gallon plus air compressors?  I was thinking about getting a bead blaster, but HF has removed every electric-powered air compressor large enough to power the bead blaster from their online catalog.  I have no idea what that says about their ability to supply repair parts for any compressor prior to their removal.


----------



## rbertalotto

Hey, we're talking $12 here! ($9.60 with 20% off)  But for the money, they are fine. No, they are not B&S or Starret.....but they are under $10!









						L-Square Set With Levels 3 Pc
					

Amazing deals on this L-Square Set W/Levels 3Pc at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Cadillac STS

I think there are many nice things and good prices at Harbor Freight.  It is always worth a close look as to why some products are lower price and if it is acceptable to you.  I bought a brass hammer that had "CHINA" stamped crooked in large letters and probably a second due to that.  Was ok with me and I bought it.  I have seen some plastic or rubber things that were giving off a strong smell as if the plastic or rubber compound was not mixed right.  I bought some wire that never lost a strong bad smell and regretted it.  Pick it up and if it is softer or harder than it should be or has a strong smell may not be the thing for you in the house, but maybe so for the outdoor barn and worth it to you.

Not everything is a second or not good enough for retail but some things are.  Some worth the buy some not.

Otherwise we are very fortunate to have two Harbor Freight stores in town and I have many things from there.


----------



## 7milesup

I bought an Icon Hex bit socket set.  It has really worked well for me.  Even when the bit has spun in the hex cap bolt the driver seems fine; no rounded off corners of the driver.
Hex bit driver set


----------



## hman

@Cadillac STS - +1 on that stinky Chinese rubber!  You might also have noticed several posts on the forum that complain about rubber getting soft and sticky in a rather short time.  There must be some expensive ingredient or procedure in rubber making that the Chinese are skipping, in an effort to save a few pennies.  And we end up paying the price.


----------



## Buffalo21

That Harbor Freight smell, the melding of aromas of unfully cured lead based paint, petrified Chinese cosmolene, improperly vulcanized rubber tires, with just a hint of harp seal fat from the long ocean voyage. My gawd, I love it, makes me want to rush to the local cheap and tawdry Chinese Buffet......


----------



## Canyonman44

Hi. I find HF tools to be varied in quality and usefulness.  Some are great "starter projects" they just need a few "Mods" like stiffening/reinforcement or application of some fine tuning.  There is an excellent is EBook and Forum thread over on homemadetools dot net for modification/improvements on HF tools.
I agree with the "Don't buy the electric motors" opinion, this is to include the Bench Grinders.   They haven't figured out how to make good electric motors. That being said I find I do buy the angle grinders. Burn out and replace 3 of these and you still haven't spent the cost of a named brand that does the same thing. Some have lasted me more than a year, others 2 or 3 uses. Also tools for one-time use like the Rotary Chisel/Hammer tool mentioned above, still beats the rental or purchase price.
Recently they seem to have deleted one Line of tools and brought on another which appear to be a bit better quality at a slightly higher price. Too soon to tell on these. {I don't off-hand remember the exact brands which is why I haven't been more specific}
I do have the mini-lathe and after swapping out the plastic gears for metal ones and modifying the rigidity of the cross-slide {Easy Fix BTW} it performs well.
I have had good luck with a Stick/Mig/TIG inverter and Plasma cutter but it is hard to get replacement parts i.e. the Feed and Gas hose/line for the MIG welder. And I find the sticks must be really dry for the stick welder. I did choose the 220V when possible but the 110V seem to work also.
The hand tools have been Ok, not Snap-on but still Ok. The impact sockets are very good. I have abused them badly and they are still good to go. Tool driver inserts work as long as the expensive ones but the drill bits have been 50-50. Some sets cut well, while other sets won't cut even plastic. This also applies to the Circular Saw Blades. Some things like Magnetic parts trays, Allen wrenches, Nitrile and rubber gloves, shop rags, abrasives, Razor and Xacto blades, Tarps and Blankets are hard to beat.
The Batteries are a Waste!!!!!!!!!! And I must trash the Vises!! I have broken 2 large ones and a small one. The casting is very porous.
I used to have to drive an hour plus to go to the HF in OKC but recently they came to town 5 blocks from me. My son says that I singlehandedly brought them to town! Lol.
As Always Your Mileage May Vary.
Ken


----------



## Surprman

I bought the yellow version of HF’s tool cart.   It was packaged very well and is very sturdy.  Way better than their original red tool carts.   Saw a review that compared it to a Snap-on tool cart (



).   I’m thinking I might want another one.


----------



## COMachinist

I agree about the tool carts, tool box roll around’s and the welding cart with drawer. I have 2 roll around box’s and a cart and the mig cart. They are a good buy when on sale. The only problem my store never has any thing in stock. You always have to wait 2-3 weeks to get them, don’t even try to order them direct to the shop, the shipping doubles the price. I plan to pick up a Gen 2 tool carts like the you have after Christmas Sale. Only in blue, that yellow makes me heeev! LOL
CH


----------



## Bi11Hudson

Canyonman44 said:


> . . . I have had good luck with a Stick/Mig/TIG inverter and Plasma cutter but it is hard to get replacement parts i.e. the Feed and Gas hose/line for the MIG welder. And I find the sticks must be really dry for the stick welder. I did choose the 220V when possible but the 110V seem to work also.
> As Always Your Mileage May Vary.
> Ken


For "stick" welding, the rods *must* be dry. Any welder, any rod. Underwater welding excepted, but they use special rods and welders. Off the shelf stuff doesn't work. Industrial welders have "rod ovens", I have an air "tight" wood box with a couple of high wattage light bulbs. Even the kitchen oven works, but beware of SWMBO for that.

I also have some HF tools, from waayyy back, That are well built and still usable. But the current crop, I'll pass, thanks but no thanks.

.


----------



## hotrats

"GlobeMaster"  Anyone remember those tools from the late 60's / early 70's? Was there a Harbor freight connection? I remember GlobeMaster from a table full of different tools, in a local corner store/gas station.  As is the consensus about HF now, then most of those tools were not worth the money. I have a GlobeMaster 1/2 inch socket set that is still going strong. My Sears Craftsman 1/2" ratchet from maybe 3-4 years later had to be replaced a few years ago. (not to get started on the difference in Craftsman tool quality over the years)


----------



## Bi11Hudson

Well I remember GlobeMaster tools. Usually in a 99 cents bin at the local fish camp. They were handy if one was stuck out on the road without a tool kit. For immediate one time use. But nothing I would use at home. I still see them in a lot of eBay ads, drawing, well asking, premium prices. They had numerous sources, usually Japan, but many from Europe. I don't think there is a relationship with Harbor Freight. Beyond "John Q Public"'s desire for a cheap tool. There always was, and probably always will be. The Butter Knives of America demand relief from being used as a screwdriver.

.


----------



## 7milesup

Surprman said:


> I bought the yellow version of HF’s tool cart.   It was packaged very well and is very sturdy.  Way better than their original red tool carts.   Saw a review that compared it to a Snap-on tool cart (
> 
> 
> 
> ).   I’m thinking I might want another one.



I have the tool chest.  Works fine for what I need.  If I was going to do it over, and I will at some point, I will be buying the Milwaukee tool chest.  For the money, they are awesome.

BTW.. That is one nice South Bend that you have!


----------



## hotrats

Bi11Hudson said:


> Well I remember GlobeMaster tools. Usually in a 99 cents bin at the local fish camp. They were handy if one was stuck out on the road without a tool kit. For immediate one time use. But nothing I would use at home. I still see them in a lot of eBay ads, drawing, well asking, premium prices. They had numerous sources, usually Japan, but many from Europe. I don't think there is a relationship with Harbor Freight. Beyond "John Q Public"'s desire for a cheap tool. There always was, and probably always will be. The Butter Knives of America demand relief from being used as a screwdriver.


Exactly. .99 cent bin.  Or maybe .99 cents and up...   Just looked at the sockets - from Japan.


----------



## Flyinfool

How many remember when anything from Japan was considered junk??? But then they got better.
Then anything from China was/is junk, but now they are getting better.


----------



## Inferno

Flyinfool said:


> How many remember when anything from Japan was considered junk??? But then they got better.
> Then anything from China was/is junk, but now they are getting better.


Are people really that OLD?

LOL
I remember seeing a cool radio when I was 8 or so and it said "Made in Japan" and my dad was fascinated wit it because it said on the outside that it had SEVEN transistors. (For comparison, the average computer has hundreds of millions)


----------



## MrWhoopee

Inferno said:


> Are people really that OLD?
> 
> LOL
> I remember seeing a cool radio when I was 8 or so and it said "Made in Japan" and my dad was fascinated wit it because it said on the outside that it had SEVEN transistors. (For comparison, the average computer has hundreds of millions)


That was how you knew how good the radio was. I bought a 13 transistor Silvertone at Sears when I was about 10. It was SO cool!


----------



## Larry$

I'm older than dirt and can remember the first pocket sized transistor radio I saw. Also the first pocket calculator that would only add, subtract, multiply  & divide. Cost about $100 in the early ? 60s? I've still got my slide rule! Anyone got their reservation in for a ride to Mars?


----------



## hman

I was in college (1972) when Hewlett-Packard came out with the HP-35 at $400.  The engineering school actually had a few (locked down in HP's cradle) for student use.  Fell in love with it, but couldn't afford it.  I spent a whole lot of time in the next few months, searching for something comparable for lower cost.  NO WAY!!!  The closest I could get was a Nixie tube Wang, for someting like $800.  Truly a _tour de force_ on HP's part!

Then the next year, HP came out with the HP-45 for $400 and dropped the price of the 35 to $300.  Didn't take me more than a week or two to "find a way" to afford one!  The log function was especially helpful that year, as we had to use logs in a chemistry course I was taking!

Amusing sidelight - the big limitation on those early calculators was battery life - IIRC, about 3 hours for the HP-35.  I recall seeing an engineering student on campus one day - an HP-35 on one hip and a slide rule on the other (in case of battery failure, I guess).


----------



## rock_breaker

I'm older than dirt and can remember the first pocket sized transistor radio I saw. Also the first pocket calculator that would only add, subtract, multiply  & divide. Cost about $100 in the early ? 60s? I've still got my slide rule! Anyone got their reservation in for a ride to Mars?

I can take you to the spot I heard about the attack on Pearl Harbor December 7, 1941. $5.00 ball point pens -- 1946? How about having to push a starter pedal on your automobile. And yes I still have my slide rule. Things have certainly changed haven't they.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## C-Bag

I also am old enough to remember when “made in Japan”=junk. I put myself through college doing work on Toyota’s because of the bad design of the distributor mechanical advance dying and falling into the bottom of the distributor and binding. Then taking out the jack shaft. I could do one for half what the garage wanted and make out like a fat rat. But meanwhile everybody thought if you got 80 to 100,000mi out of an American car and hopefully 10yrs that was fantastic. But that “junk” Toyota could get 2-3x’s that no sweat. Yeah, they weren’t as big and comfortable but you spent way less on gas and repair.

I can’t give HF tools a universal thumbs up or down because every tool is made in a different factory and I think they change suppliers all the time and workers. The QC is all over the map as can be seen in their feedback on their site. But if the basic frame and components are sound I have a chance of being able to have a useful tool that I would never otherwise afford or run into used. My current case in point is a sheetmetal 3 in 1, shear, brake and roller.

This is one of those tools you are best off finding unused as setup is not often right. And trying to use and abuse it as is can make it almost unfixable. I found mine unused on the original pallet from HF. The manual is only good for parts breakdown. I figured out the adjustment of the shear by observation. There is a lot of the usual cosmolene gunk to clean, but it also kept it in pristine shape of sitting in a storage for 20+yrs. After getting it adjusted it sheared 18ga cleanly but seemed a lot of effort. I suspected the cams that basically do all the work in the arms that are the linkage to the main attach points. I pulled one arm and the bushing looked like a 3yld did it. Not really finished, rough, with old paint on the surface. I decided to see if I could find a bearing and found a suitable caged needle bearing on eBay for $25! So made a pin for the attach point to pin the two arms back together and bored them out 2mm on the mill. Now have to fix the key way on one of the cams as they messed the bed setting it up. Probably have to machine a special key.


----------



## silence dogood

I took a college course at the local community college to brush up on my electronics back in 1975(?).  Many of the students were able to get a good deal for the HP-35  scientific calculator at  around $250.  I decided to  pass.  Nothing wrong with the calculator.  It's just that I was proficient with a slide rule and did not want to spend the money.  Funny thing is that not only was I faster at getting answer, but it was also more accurate.  The slip stick would automatically round off instead of going to the tenth decimal point.


----------



## Flyinfool

Ah yes, I still keep a 6 inch slide rule on my desk at work, Some of the younger people will ask what kind of a ruler that is with aall those markings on it. The head QC guy got all upset that I had a ruler with no calibration sticker on it. I have to explain that it is not a ruler for measuring, it is my old pocket calculator, way back, I kept the big 16 inch calculator on my desk. 
Yes I remember paying $100 for my first pocket electronic calculator that could only add subtract multiply divide and percent.

I used HP for so long, Still do, I still use RPN for the calculator I have in my phone, That really messes with people IF I let them borrow my calculator.


----------



## MrWhoopee

hman said:


> I recall seeing an engineering student on campus one day - an HP-35 on one hip and a slide rule on the other (in case of battery failure, I guess).


I still have my Pickett in its hard case. The improvised belt clip is still attached.  We were geeks, and proud of it.


----------



## Inferno

At least none of you have your old abacus. 

I came to machine shop in 1978. We learned the basics of a slide rule but then were required to have a calculator later. By the time I left school the TI-55 was the main tool needed for math.

My first calculator was given to me in 1975. My parents managed to get it for $5. It did the basics and I didn't really need it. I was a whiz at basic math. Plus I had to beg my parents for a couple batteries every time I used the thing. It was red LED and ate batteries in about an hour. A couple years later I has a LED watch. You pushed the button to light the LEDs to see the time. Again, my parents hated buying batteries so it was a month long gimmick and then went into t a dresser drawer. 

For the Made in Japan part of the thread.
My dad was a truck driver. He picked up stuff at the docks in LA a lot. He had just bought a couple minibikes and my mom was going to make them work for me and my older sister. They needed stuff. 
As luck would have it, a shipment of Honda motorcycles had come in with bad VIN/titles and they were destroying them right there at the docks. A few guys with sledge hammers were, literally, pounding the bikes to death. 
My dad talked them into NOT destroying some handle bars and seats. We had brand new Honda seats and handlebars on our minibikes. YAY.

There were a LOT of things that came to the US not quite right and those often ended up being Christmas and Birthday presents. I had a multi-channel radio with a built in color organ. It was great. I had AM/FM/TV/Weather/Short wave, etc. (One night I found the frequency of voice pagers and had a lot of fun with that). 
The radio was supposed to be destroyed because the box said PSYCHEDERIC radio. Too many survived and it became a "thing" for a while. 
The radio looked exactly like this but had way more bands to choose from.


----------



## hotrats

Inferno said:


> At least none of you have your old abacus.


My wife is Asian, Vietnamese. She counts to 30 on her fingers. Fast, accurate. And keeps going. Her oldest daughter is a whiz in math. That got her a job in accounting without the required education. She keeps getting promoted, and seems to be the "go to" person.


----------



## SonofHarold - Metal Carver

Flyinfool said:


> How many remember when anything from Japan was considered junk??? But then they got better.
> Then anything from China was/is junk, but now they are getting better.


Oh yeah! I have though about this before as well. It does seem that some things "From China" have improved to at least acceptable over the last 7 to 10 years. But... there is still a lot of junk too. Have to be carefull, if it's cheap, there is a reason it's cheap no mater were it's made. 

India  products Seems to be China's were about 20 or so years ago. (?)


----------



## Larry$

C-Bag said:


> I also am old enough to remember when “made in Japan”=junk. I put myself through college doing work on Toyota’s because of the bad design of the distributor mechanical advance dying and falling into the bottom of the distributor and binding. Then taking out the jack shaft. I could do one for half what the garage wanted and make out like a fat rat. But meanwhile everybody thought if you got 80 to 100,000mi out of an American car and hopefully 10yrs that was fantastic. But that “junk” Toyota could get 2-3x’s that no sweat. Yeah, they weren’t as big and comfortable but you spent way less on gas and repair.
> 
> I can’t give HF tools a universal thumbs up or down because every tool is made in a different factory and I think they change suppliers all the time and workers. The QC is all over the map as can be seen in their feedback on their site. But if the basic frame and components are sound I have a chance of being able to have a useful tool that I would never otherwise afford or run into used. My current case in point is a sheetmetal 3 in 1, shear, brake and roller.
> 
> This is one of those tools you are best off finding unused as setup is not often right. And trying to use and abuse it as is can make it almost unfixable. I found mine unused on the original pallet from HF. The manual is only good for parts breakdown. I figured out the adjustment of the shear by observation. There is a lot of the usual cosmolene gunk to clean, but it also kept it in pristine shape of sitting in a storage for 20+yrs. After getting it adjusted it sheared 18ga cleanly but seemed a lot of effort. I suspected the cams that basically do all the work in the arms that are the linkage to the main attach points. I pulled one arm and the bushing looked like a 3yld did it. Not really finished, rough, with old paint on the surface. I decided to see if I could find a bearing and found a suitable caged needle bearing on eBay for $25! So made a pin for the attach point to pin the two arms back together and bored them out 2mm on the mill. Now have to fix the key way on one of the cams as they messed the bed setting it up. Probably have to machine a special key.


I may have the same model as yours. Hasn't been used a lot and pretty crude but better than nothing. What I miss is the ability to hem easily.


----------



## Larry$

Flyinfool said:


> Ah yes, I still keep a 6 inch slide rule on my desk at work, Some of the younger people will ask what kind of a ruler that is with aall those markings on it. The head QC guy got all upset that I had a ruler with no calibration sticker on it. I have to explain that it is not a ruler for measuring, it is my old pocket calculator, way back, I kept the big 16 inch calculator on my desk.
> Yes I remember paying $100 for my first pocket electronic calculator that could only add subtract multiply divide and percent.
> 
> I used HP for so long, Still do, I still use RPN for the calculator I have in my phone, That really messes with people IF I let them borrow my calculator.


Never understood why RPN wasn't the standard method. Much better system. HP has dropped it from most of their new machines. Too bad.  
For those not familiar RPN stands for Reverse Polish Notation (I think).


----------



## Larry$

Inferno said:


> At least none of you have your old abacus.


Not true! I've got the Japanese version that I bought while in Japan in the '60s. All the clerks there used them instead of the calculating functions on the check out registers. I don't know if I can still do all the functions but they are an ingenious contraption.


----------



## SonofHarold - Metal Carver

Flyinfool said:


> Ah yes, I still keep a 6 inch slide rule on my desk at work, Some of the younger people will ask what kind of a ruler that is with aall those markings on it. The head QC guy got all upset that I had a ruler with no calibration sticker on it. I have to explain that it is not a ruler for measuring, it is my old pocket calculator, way back, I kept the big 16 inch calculator on my desk.
> Yes I remember paying $100 for my first pocket electronic calculator that could only add subtract multiply divide and percent.
> 
> I used HP for so long, Still do, I still use RPN for the calculator I have in my phone, That really messes with people IF I let them borrow my calculator.


I worked for a time in a testing lab with a pretty good young kid who graduated from an engineering program while working in the lab as well. I bought him a slide rule as a kind gag graduation gift. Thought he'd appreciate it, but he had ino dea what it was... The best I could remember was to show him how to multiply with it.


----------



## C-Bag

Larry$ said:


> I may have the same model as yours. Hasn't been used a lot and pretty crude but better than nothing. What I miss is the ability to hem easily.


I have no illusions of perfection here. But it turns out the original design they copied that I think was Polish was not received any better that the HF version. I think it's like all "jack of all, master of none" kinda thing, it's better than nothing. As I've used it and have more projects for it that I want to do I'll see if there's any tweaks that will make it more functional. The fix of the cams has helped smooth it out. I've not done a large shear with it, but I'm hoping that will be where my mod will show whether I'm actually improving the design or just turd polishing.


----------



## Gaffer

Larry$ said:


> Never understood why RPN wasn't the standard method. Much better system. HP has dropped it from most of their new machines. Too bad.
> For those not familiar RPN stands for Reverse Polish Notation (I think).


My HP 12C (circa 1985) stopped working about 10 years ago. It was an awesome calculator, and it didn't take much to get used to RPN. I agree it is a better system. I remember my dad using a slide rule when I was a kid. How times have changed.


----------



## Superburban

I guess I am a bit younger then some of you. I still remember the day back in the 60's, when my Dad got his first calculator, TI SR6 I thin it was. He played with that thing all night. When he passed away about 10 years ago, I found it in his office, still going strong. 

He also had a Curta calculator, that he kept in his briefcase back then. I never got to play with it enough to understand it.

In the 80's when I went to college, I had a nice pocket scientific solar powered calculator. I still remember going into a calc test, and the sun went behind some storm clouds, and the calculator was no good. I had to do every thing by hand. I did not get everything answered, but did get almost a perfect score on what I did get done.It still hurt my end grade. After that, I always had 2 calculators.


----------



## .LMS.

If you want to scratch the RPN itch in a modern way, there is a really nice RPN calculator app modeled after an HP that is available for the iPhone.  It's called "MathU RPN".   Been using it for many years - it occupies a place of honor on my home screen.

I still have two HP calcs that are RPN and still use them plenty.  

I sold my college calculator, an HP 34c, to the Museum of HP Calculators.  Probably not affiliated with HP, just run by an enthusiast.


----------



## ebolton

On calculators and slide rules: I'm a little younger than most of you guys. I had to learn how to use a slide rule in high school, but by the time I was taking engineering courses calculators were accepted in schools and cheap enough for students to afford them.

I've also always used HP style calculators. My current calculator is actually a SwissMicros DM42, a modern interpretation of the classic HP42, which I had at one point. I highly recommend the DM42. It's expensive, but it's a great machine.

One thing I've noticed about younger engineers today, who didn't have that sliderule experience, is they don't have a strong grasp of significant digits. I've seen stresses reported like 6,039.25 psi, when none of the multiple parameters that go into a calculation exceed 3 significant digits. It's not a universal problem with the younger guys, but it's a common one.

-Ed


----------



## Tinkershed

Hey guys,  I keep hoping to see some Harbor Freight bashing here or maybe even some good news about them.  
I guess this is what they call thread drift!


----------



## ozzie46

Me too.
Ron


----------



## WobblyHand

So @Tinkershed and @ozzie46 what are your experiences with Harbor Freight?  

My experience is probably like everyone else's.  Some stuff is pretty darn good for the money, like their rolling toolboxes and some of their hand tools. Their combination wrenches are pretty good, and are low enough cost that it's a no brainer to adapt them for other uses.  Some of their 4-1/2" grinders are ok, I have a few of them and they are really loud but are adequate for light to moderate grinding.  Some of what they carry is ghastly junk, like their manual pipe threading die sets which ARE NOT NPT, even though they are sold as such.  (Insufficient taper to the thread!) For the most part, it's buyer beware.


----------



## silence dogood

Tinkershed said:


> Hey guys,  I keep hoping to see some Harbor Freight bashing here or maybe even some good news about them.
> I guess this is what they call thread drift!


You are right. Some of us did get a bit of a thread drift.  Tell you what. If and when HF comes out with a slide rule, I'll  give a review.


----------



## silence dogood

Now back to HF.  A friend gave me a 14" wood bandsaw. Model T32208. Can't beat that price (well, I did spend a week making a keepsake box for his daughter).  After putting a new switch  that I got from Grizzly,  Wanted to make sure that the new  magnetic switch could handle the one horse motor. Added a box to the post on the upper arm and put the new switch there, like about every other band saw  you see on the market.  The  original place was at the base, An awkward  place to say the least.  Traced a vibration to a bad bearing on the upper wheel, The saw was made in 1999 and in (surprise!) Taiwan. Well in that case,  the bad bearing is  not HF fault.  Put a new blade on it and it cuts fine.  I would not recommend it for serious fine woodworking, but it is okay for general stuff.


----------



## Tinkershed

Any of you guys get the Titanium "Easy Flux 125"  Welder?   I am probably the worlds worst welder but I sure found that thing useful.  Good reviews all over the 'tube.   I have no connection with HF and no stock.  I really think they got that one right.  Also I have one of their oil type 25 gallon Air compressors that is about to turn 20 years old and still working fine.  I also have the ubiquitous band saw (metal cutting)  that is doing fine. Over all the positives of HF have far outweighed the negatives for me.


----------



## WobblyHand

Tinkershed said:


> Any of you guys get the Titanium "Easy Flux 125"  Welder?   I am probably the worlds worst welder but I sure found that thing useful.  Good reviews all over the 'tube.   I have no connection with HF and no stock.  I really think they got that one right.  Also I have one of their oil type 25 gallon Air compressors that is about to turn 20 years old and still working fine.  I also have the ubiquitous band saw (metal cutting)  that is doing fine. Over all the positives of HF have far outweighed the negatives for me.


Forgot that I have an HF band saw.  The band saw has proven to be pretty useful over the years, given that you properly set it up.  Once you replace the blade with a decent one, it does a nice job.  Got to admit, it's thumbs up for the 4 x 6 band saw.  Agree with you, at least for me, on balance, the positives are ahead of the negatives.  Same disclaimers, no stock, no connections with HF whatsoever.


----------



## C-Bag

One thing I really have to give the HF, they monitor the reviews and fix stuff. I’m not aware of too many companies who do that. Foreign or domestic. I’ve talked directly to biz here and they _say_ they will fix, but don’t. 

 I guess because HF like many big box stores doesn’t actually do the manufacturing and can tell manufacturers fix or I’ll go to another manufacturer I would guess. I have seen first hand how when I proposed a fix for a manufacturing booboo they have fixed it. I was just trying to help those who were complaining about something and I’d just fixed the same problem and was sharing the fix with other customers.

No it’s not the greatest or the best but if I don’t need the best they are where I look first. It’s too bad we have to go to China for it but I don’t fault them for it either.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

i tried the low temp aluminum brazing rod for the first time, i'll give it a  THUMBS UP !
i made a repair to an aluminum motorcycle intake manifold that was modified by a moron
i had to close up an enlarged bolt hole, then re-drill the mounting tab.
it worked very well once i got the hang of the working temperature, 
expect a learning curve- practice on similar scrap material first

the melt temperature is around 730°F
the aluminum must be clean- use stainless a steel brush thoroughly 
they claim 71,000 PSI deposits- it is harder than cast aluminum- the deposits drill well


----------



## C-Bag

Ulma Doctor said:


> i tried the low temp aluminum brazing rod for the first time, i'll give it a  THUMBS UP !
> i made a repair to an aluminum motorcycle intake manifold that was modified by a moron
> i had to close up an enlarged bolt hole, then re-drill the mounting tab.
> it worked very well once i got the hang of the working temperature,
> expect a learning curve- practice on similar scrap material first
> 
> the melt temperature is around 730°F
> the aluminum must be clean- use stainless a steel brush thoroughly
> they claim 71,000 PSI deposits- it is harder than cast aluminum- the deposits drill well


Thanks for that Doc! Timely indeed. I look at that every time I’m in there and think it can’t be any good  But when I think about shopping there for 40yrs now (!!!) I don’t get the junk duds I used to regularly get there in the past. But that caution is hard to forget. Do they sell the flux too or is it on the rod?


----------



## Ulma Doctor

C-Bag said:


> Thanks for that Doc! Timely indeed. I look at that every time I’m in there and think it can’t be any good  But when I think about shopping there for 40yrs now (!!!) I don’t get the junk duds I used to regularly get there in the past. But that caution is hard to forget. Do they sell the flux too or is it on the rod?


no flux needed, just very clean parent metals


----------



## C-Bag

Really, how they do that?


----------



## Ulma Doctor

C-Bag said:


> Really, how they do that?


i'm not exactly sure
zinc, silver, copper, silicon, magnesium alloy at a guess


----------



## 682bear

Ulma Doctor said:


> i'm not exactly sure
> zinc, silver, copper, silicon, magnesium alloy at a guess



So it is very similar to aluminum bronze?

I have no practical experience with al-br, just what I have read, that its difficult to get paint to stick to it, and that it tends to get brittle as it ages...

The spindle bearings on my Hendey lathe project are commonly referred to as 'babbit bearings', but are actually made of al-br...

-Bear


----------



## Ulma Doctor

682bear said:


> So it is very similar to aluminum bronze?
> 
> I have no practical experience with al-br, just what I have read, that its difficult to get paint to stick to it, and that it tends to get brittle as it ages...
> 
> The spindle bearings on my Hendey lathe project are commonly referred to as 'babbit bearings', but are actually made of al-br...
> 
> -Bear


here is a video explaining the different brands and their performance.
i just watched it 5 minutes ago...


----------



## 682bear

Ulma Doctor said:


> here is a video explaining the different brands and their performance.
> i just watched it 5 minutes ago...



Very interesting...

-Bear


----------



## Bi11Hudson

Not following any particular thread, just (mild) curiosity if any comments are made. Many(?) years past, at least 15 or 20, there are some electric tools that I acquired from HF. Subsequent research (within last 5 years) shows that the part numbers have been deleted so far back that there is no record of their ever having existed. I am quite pleased with each one, no complaints, _minor_ adjustments over time, no real modifications, &c. 

The first is a wood planer, (not jointer) of all metal construction. A few years back, I needed to replace the drive belt. HF says they never had such a machine. I did find, eventually, a belt. The cross reference had no mention of HF or any other brand. The machine is !!STOUT!!. The outfeed table could be a little longer but is plenty strong. Other than the handle to adjust depth of cut and the belt, there is no plastic. Forgot the switch. . .

Next is a grinder. Again, HF denies it being a HF product. The nameplate says otherwise. A 'slow speed', water cooled sharpening grinder on one end, through a right angle (worm) drive with a high speed grinder on the other. I have had to make repairs to the plastic bowl under the slow grinder. But I damaged it myself, so that doesn't count.

And yet another grinder, a "tool grinder". 5 inch "cup" wheel on each end. Cast (iron?) adjustable table each end, slots in the table, reversible rotation(?), and Chinese grinding wheels. Excepting the grinding wheels, which I replaced, the machine is so well built I would have called it Taiwan or Japan sourced. I've never used the reverse rotation, no idea what it would be for. But a 3 position switch means it was meant to run bass ackward.

All three have stout motors and full size line cords. It gives rise to the question that early on, when HF first started to go national(US), did they buy from other "sources" to fill out their product line until mainland China could "come up to speed". That could quickly devolve into a political question, so I'll leave any further thought to the individual.

.


----------



## ebolton

I have two HF air compressors, a big one in my cellar shop and a pancake style out in my shed. The big one replaced an ancient Craftsman that basically blew up. Both of the HF ones have been fine, quality seems OK and they always work.
-Ed


----------



## Tinkershed

I should add the 7 x 10 mini lathe to my other HF machines mentioned earlier.  Re the cast iron machines, you may be able to find parts and belts etc by cross referencing to similar Grizzly machines.  Many of the "generic" Chinese machines were made in the same factories and parts can be cross referenced.   That is also a good way to find parts for the mini lathe that HF doesn't bother to stock.   Another good tool I remembered is the 3 inch cutoff tool that sort of looks like a small angle grinder.  I bought that thing for one job that I didn't end up using it for and used it very frequently on other things since.  Definitely a win for that one.


----------



## silence dogood

C-Bag said:


> One thing I really have to give the HF, they monitor the reviews and fix stuff. I’m not aware of too many companies who do that. Foreign or domestic. I’ve talked directly to biz here and they _say_ they will fix, but don’t.
> 
> I guess because HF like many big box stores doesn’t actually do the manufacturing and can tell manufacturers fix or I’ll go to another manufacturer I would guess. I have seen first hand how when I proposed a fix for a manufacturing booboo they have fixed it. I was just trying to help those who were complaining about something and I’d just fixed the same problem and was sharing the fix with other customers.
> 
> No it’s not the greatest or the best but if I don’t need the best they are where I look first. It’s too bad we have to go to China for it but I don’t fault them for it either.


I believe that I stated this on an earlier thread.  I sent an email concerning the colored wrenches and sockets,  Thought that it was a good idea. Trouble is the colors are different for the sockets and the wrenches.  Suggested that they make it consistent and use the electronics resistor color code.  They did answer my email.  Whether they will do this is too soon to know. We'll see.


----------



## C-Bag

silence dogood said:


> I believe that I stated this on an earlier thread.  I sent an email concerning the colored wrenches and sockets,  Thought that it was a good idea. Trouble is the colors are different for the sockets and the wrenches.  Suggested that they make it consistent and use the electronics resistor color code.  They did answer my email.  Whether they will do this is too soon to know. We'll see.


Personally I believe from what I observed was giving them 3 out of 5 stars because of the flaw in the reviews might have exerted more pressure. Dunno, just a hunch.

I bought the mid level HF tile saw because it had the best reviews which the “top of the line” saw didn’t. I liked it, but there were several reviews that said it made too much dust and wore out blades too fast. There are always dummies who post bad reviews so I took it with a grain of salt. I’d used a tile saw before and knew water was critical to proper function. In using the saw sure enough it wasn’t right. The water nozzle was on the top of the guard so the blade was basically dry by the time it got to the cut no matter how much water was coming in. I noticed there was already a boss in the casting in the guard right over the cut. Drilled and tapped and put the nozzle there and bingo worked like a champ. I posted what I found in the reviews and didn’t think anything about it. Some time later I was in HF and they had moved the nozzle to the boss. This made me go back and check for my review and it was gone.

I have made several suggestions to companies and know for a fact the complaints desk is not hooked at all to the engineering dept. I saw this first hand when I workEd for different manufacturers. Good ideas are only allowed internally and even then it’s tough.


----------



## Flyinfool

Heck the last place I worked at as an engineer, not only was engineering isolated from customer feedback, we were not even allowed to see the data for warranty claims to know what parts were failing most often. Customers are much better at finding ways to break stuff than any R&D lab. Like dropping a machine out of the back of a vehicle traveling at 70mph on the interstate, or dropping a machine 6 floors down an elevator shaft, thought those should not have damaged the machine and it should be covered under warranty. Or cutting off the 120V plug to put on a 220V plug for more power.


----------



## C-Bag

Flyinfool said:


> Customers are much better at finding ways to break stuff than any R&D lab.


Ain’t that the truth! I was lucky at the last wage slave tour to have access to two engineers that liked the feedback but also came up with fixes. What was interesting is they were both Asian and none of the other 8 engineers would give me the time of day.

I also did field repair on certain specialized machines. Especially from the parent company overseas and it’s horrible to be able to look at something and _know _it’s not going to work. Only to have to go out to face the owner and do the best I can make this POC work. It really was like they sent us stuff nobody would buy in the EU and foist it off on our customers and make it work or trying to sabotage us.

So I have a lot of respect for co’s who listen to their customers and fix stuff.


----------



## Larry$

Flyinfool said:


> Heck the last place I worked at as an engineer, not only was engineering isolated from customer feedback, we were not even allowed to see the data for warranty claims to know what parts were failing most often. Customers are much better at finding ways to break stuff than any R&D lab. Like dropping a machine out of the back of a vehicle traveling at 70mph on the interstate, or dropping a machine 6 floors down an elevator shaft, thought those should not have damaged the machine and it should be covered under warranty. Or cutting off the 120V plug to put on a 220V plug for more power.


Or cutting off the 120V plug to put on a 220V plug for more power. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Tinkershed

C-Bag said:


> So I have a lot of respect for co’s who listen to their customers and fix stuff.


The bandsaw group had an interesting dialog between guys from the factory in China and various users.   The factory guys were very surprised that many of the users had a shop at home.  They also appeared to be impressed by some of the suggestions for improvements and some of the modifications that users have done.   That is a real positive effect of the internet,  with users being able to communicate directly with manufacturers.   What a novel concept!


----------



## C-Bag

Tinkershed said:


> The bandsaw group had an interesting dialog between guys from the factory in China and various users.   The factory guys were very surprised that many of the users had a shop at home.  They also appeared to be impressed by some of the suggestions for improvements and some of the modifications that users have done.   That is a real positive effect of the internet,  with users being able to communicate directly with manufacturers.   What a novel concept!


Are you talking about Nickolas from Rong Fu here on HM?


----------



## Tinkershed

C-Bag said:


> Are you talking about Nickolas from Rong Fu here on HM?


Probably that is what I saw.  I forgot where I saw it but most likely that is it.   I lurked the forum for quite a while before joining and also read the Yahoo bandsaw group.   I thought that was very interesting and It appears that they were taking some of the suggestions seriously.   Thanks for letting me know,  I will go back and read it again.  I have had one of those bandsaws for over 20 years and found it to be really helpful.  I had a little "production" fabrication project a few years ago that I simply could not have done without it.


----------



## C-Bag

Tinkershed said:


> Probably that is what I saw.  I forgot where I saw it but most likely that is it.   I lurked the forum for quite a while before joining and also read the Yahoo bandsaw group.   I thought that was very interesting and It appears that they were taking some of the suggestions seriously.   Thanks for letting me know,  I will go back and read it again.  I have had one of those bandsaws for over 20 years and found it to be really helpful.  I had a little "production" fabrication project a few years ago that I simply could not have done without it.


That was really interesting because it was direct contact. But it really I think was ultimately disappointed because he was trying to get feedback on their new saw that was not the same old design and was 3x’s the price. He was a really nice guy. I got contacted by another guy from RF months later asking some of the same questions Nickolas did. I’m not sure but I think I didn’t give them the answers they were looking for.


----------



## Damn Yankee

I thought I might resurrect this thread. It is quite old and HF has changed quite a bit. I'm curious what others think.

We all want American, don't we? Then there is reality. Some of us don't have American pockets. Enter Harbor Freight. No doubt, there is certainly a lot of crap at HF. And everything looks a lot better in the catalog than it does in the store. I think that if you want something (expensive) from them, you need to be lucky enough to have a store close by so you can fondle the tool.

Over the years, they have weeded-out some of the high-priced dogs they once hawked and settled into a nice niche. Their Icon brand of wrenches are Snap-On twins; it makes me wonder if Snap-on manufactures the brand for them. The US General tool chests are extremely well built of heavy steel, beautiful finish, and great drawer slides. I have two bottom chests: one I bought as a road beater for my service truck and the latest supports my benchtop mill. I am not ashamed to have them next to my KRA Series Snap-On hot dog wagon. I purchased their "2 HP" central dust collector which performs quite well paired with a cyclone (though I know it is not 2 HP...). I even popped for their 12" Hercules compound miter saw and am happy to have it. Engine hoist - HF!

I think they compete against themselves a bit by offering Good, Better, Best products. Kind of like Chevy, Buick, Cadillac. Those products seem to be over-priced for what they are. I recently purchased a multi-process welder from Vevor for less than $300 while their Titanium series was > $800. 

If I give them anything, it is their return policy. 90 days money-back is hard to beat. I've discovered other outlets that have some great deals on what I consider to be very good equipment, but HF is on the Favorites Bar.

John


----------



## CJ5Dave

The big drill press is my favorite. Used the vibrating tumbler for a lot of ammunition. Rebuilt it a couple of times, retired it for a Hornaday. The 10 ton porta power is pretty good. Got a lot of their wheels and casters. And a big vice with pipe jaws when you rotate the jaws.


----------



## Just for fun

I have two Bremen vise grip style locking pliers from HF and there great.  I think they are every bit as good as my Vise-Grip brand pliers.


----------



## pontiac428

Harbor Freight "Draw-Tite" 5 ton chainfall saved my butt big time last week!  What a nice tool.  Glad I didn't buy the smaller 3T, the 5t had a low low ratio and a good brake.  Glad to add this piece to my rigging arsenal.


----------



## 682bear

pontiac428 said:


> Harbor Freight "Draw-Tite" 5 ton chainfall saved my butt big time last week!  What a nice tool.  Glad I didn't buy the smaller 3T, the 5t had a low low ratio and a good brake.  Glad to add this piece to my rigging arsenal.
> 
> View attachment 429167



I don't know about the bigger chainfalls, but I can say that their 2 ton will actually lift 2 tons... I used it to unload my Cincinnatti horizontal mill back in 2020.

I'd give a huge thumbs up to Harbor Freight's motorcycle jack... I've owned it for 18 years... no problems... and it is VERY handy even though I no longer have a motorcycle. I've used it to remove/ install Jeep axles, transmissions, lift lawnmowers, atv's, and a slew of other things.

Another HF item that I don't think I could function without is my 1000lb hydraulic lift table. It's worth it's weight in gold... if it died today, I'd go buy another tomorrow. I've actually lifted a fuzz over 1500 lbs with it (Hendey lathe)... I was expecting it to blow a gasket, but it did the job!

I also have a HF 3 ton automotive jack that I've been abusing for, IDK, maybe 15 years... it just won't die... lol!

-Bear


----------



## matthewsx

Have a ton of HF tools and actually worked there for a while 2001-2002.

What's also worth mentioning is they are the only national tool chain with local stores across the country. And, they support trades educators at a time when they are needed more than ever....

John


----------



## Chips O'Toole

I have some Chinese Irwins and the Bremen pliers. For a while, I was convinced Bremens were no good because they didn't have little teeth cut into the jaws. Then I checked, and I found out it was the Irwins that didn't have them. So Bremens have an important feature the originals lack.


Just for fun said:


> I have two Bremen vise grip style locking pliers from HF and there great.  I think they are every bit as good as my Vise-Grip brand pliers.


----------



## Tinkershed

Can't remember if I have mentioned this one before or not, but the HF "drop point" pocketknife is amazingly good.  It is under 10 bucks and looks like a knockoff of one of the expensive brands.  If I have an expensive knife I lose it in a week.  If I have something like this it lasts for ages.  This knife is sharp out of the package. Flips open and locks nicely and is a fine EDC tool.   Definitely worth the money.


----------



## MikeWi

I buy a lot from HF, but I just discovered that the gauge on the tire inflator I bought from them is way off. Like about 15psi too low! I have low profile tires (stock) on my Sportwagen, so it's very hard to tell what's going on. I've been running 20PSI in tires that are supposed to have 36PSI for about a year now. I have a tire pressure gauge, but it's not working, so I've just been trusting the inflator, but I finally got suspicious enough to get a new gauge.


----------



## pontiac428

MikeWi said:


> I buy a lot from HF, but I just discovered that the gauge on the tire inflator I bought from them is way off.


A few months back, I bought one of their "Merlin" inflators, which are supposed to be knockoffs or come out of the same factory in China that Milton tools  now do.  Whatever.  The point is, the inflator is actually getting close to commercial grade, as opposed to the economy or worse version that goes on sale for $0.29 with coupon.  So one strong point for HF with their Merlin brand.  I just bought another one of their Merlin air hoses with 3/8 hose AND 3/8 fittings (who would have thunk?) and am equally pleased.  Probably gonna last a lot longer than the last few "Goodyear" rubber hoses that seem to be sponges for oil.

Here is my day after Christmas haul.  I'm so glad I don't need to drive 45 minutes and pay a $6 bridge toll to go to the nearest Harbor Freight anymore now that they built one in our geographically isolated little metropolis.  The pneumatics didn't come from HF, that was eBay.  I did impulse buy a magnetic chip tray cleaner that looks like it came as a prize in a box of Cracker Jack.  It might last if I don't drop it, ever.




And I thought I'd make a meme for the occasion!


----------



## Larry$

I don't buy much from HF but I have two of their US General roll around boxes that seem quite good. But they have been raising the prices of those a lot.


----------



## alloy

I bought the 350lb welding cart this weekend on sale for $89.  Put it together yesterday and to my surprise all the bolts. nuts, parts were there.  For me that a first when buying something from china.

I only had to run a 6mm tap through one thread insert.  I like the way they pressed in threaded inserts and didn't use a bolt and nut on everything. The cart seems sturdy and my 80cf argon cylinder fits well and the chains hold the cylinder pretty stable.  I have my yeswelder 250 mig on it and the cart was clearly made for a larger welder.  HF has a 100lb cart but it's total crap.  I have my tig on one  and I spent a lot of time making braces for it to make it stable enough to use.  My 120cf cylinder is barely held on to the cart.  I have is secured with ratchet straps.

Good cart








						350 lb.  Capacity Welding Cart
					

Amazing deals on this 350 Lb. Capacity Welding Cart at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




BAD pile of crap








						100 lb. Capacity Welding Cart
					

Amazing deals on this 100 Lb. Capacity Welding Cart at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## C-Bag

Here in CA we are going through “catch up”. 5yrs of drought then a winter of 250%+ of normal rainfall. This is great except my 1.5yrld Portuguese Water Dog HAS to get two walks a day rain or shine. If it’s raining outside he acts like it’s invisible unlike every one of my previous dogs. I have gone out in absolute gully washers that every dog I’ve ever had would turn around and go home, not this guy. So I decided my silly rain gear was totally inadequate and I needed a rain suit. So I checked the site and HF has one of $10. The old HF it would have been a one time use plastic throw away. This set is heavy, and water proof. I have been out in two downpours and came home dry except for condensation. My only complaint is the totally Mickey Mouse setup for the hood as the cinch is just a string with nothing to really hold it in adjustment. Had to tie in a bow under my chin. Stil a crazy deal for $10.


----------



## 7milesup

Wow, you could be a model for HF raingear!  LOL


----------



## C-Bag

7milesup said:


> Wow, you could be a model for HF raingear!  LOL


LOL, that ain’t me, that’s off the HF site. I’m the antithesis of that guy. The giveaway, no dog


----------



## ErichKeane

alloy said:


> I bought the 350lb welding cart this weekend on sale for $89.  Put it together yesterday and to my surprise all the bolts. nuts, parts were there.  For me that a first when buying something from china.
> 
> I only had to run a 6mm tap through one thread insert.  I like the way they pressed in threaded inserts and didn't use a bolt and nut on everything. The cart seems sturdy and my 80cf argon cylinder fits well and the chains hold the cylinder pretty stable.  I have my yeswelder 250 mig on it and the cart was clearly made for a larger welder.  HF has a 100lb cart but it's total crap.  I have my tig on one  and I spent a lot of time making braces for it to make it stable enough to use.  My 120cf cylinder is barely held on to the cart.  I have is secured with ratchet straps.
> 
> Good cart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350 lb.  Capacity Welding Cart
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 350 Lb. Capacity Welding Cart at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD pile of crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 lb. Capacity Welding Cart
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 100 Lb. Capacity Welding Cart at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com


I have a similar cart to the 'bad' cart (The version with drawers, but I ordered it on amazon), and it is absolute garbage...

I wish someone sold a 'weld-together' cart kit that wasn't prohibitively expensive!


----------



## alloy

I thought hard about making a cart and thought it would be good welding and fab  practice.  But where I live I have to have virtually everything shipped in I can't buy at Walmart, and wait over a week for it. A kit would be nice, but I think there isn't any profit in it and not much demand either.

So rather than make a cart I just bought it.  I may buy a second one and put the other one at the curb with a free sign on it.


----------



## MrWhoopee

alloy said:


> So rather than make a cart I just bought it.  I may buy a second one and put the other one at the curb with a free sign on it.


It will disappear much faster with a $10 price tag on it.


----------



## C-Bag

MrWhoopee said:


> It will disappear much faster with a $10 price tag on it.


Not around here. If you want anything for it, it will sit. Free, no matter what it is if you post it on CL it will be gone within an hour.


----------



## alloy

I guess I should put a $10 bill on it, but they will probably just take the $10 and leave me holding the bucket.


----------



## imagineer

Probably been commented on already, but I add my endorsement of the Harbor Freight Surfacing Tool.   




It does what it's supposed to.   I've used mine for about 3 hours total now and am pleased with the results.   So far, I've only used the medium (tan) and fine (red) wheels.    One early gripe was the weight of the tool, but after using it, I realized it works better if you don't lean on it, rather allow the weight of the tool to do the work.


----------



## C-Bag

imagineer said:


> rather allow the weight of the tool to do the work.


this is one of the details about this machine that's not readily apparent. But it makes it so you can get consistent with it. I've not used the HF, but the super expensive original ones for putting brushed finish on stainless steel. Once you get the hang of it, it's the only way to go IMHO. And in our fab shop it was the only machine for putting fine brushed finish on the stainless steel parts we made. You just have to make sure you don't do steel with one of the wheels then do SS as over time it will rust. Found out the hard way


----------



## MikeWi

Good to hear. That one is on my want list.


----------



## C-Bag

yeah, I've thought about it too as it's way cheaper than the original. Just don't know how much I'd use it.


----------



## imagineer

C-Bag said:


> this is one of the details about this machine that's not readily apparent. But it makes it so you can get consistent with it.


For what it's worth, I've only used it on aluminum that was heavily oxidized.    I found that if I leaned into the tool, it left black marks on the material that were difficult to remove.    I assume the marks were from the heat being generated from the excess pressure on the tool, melting the adhesives or material of the consumable buffing drum and depositing it onto the metal.

My goal for the project was to have all pieces (drawer fronts and frame) brushed in the same vertical direction.   I found however, if I did each piece lightly in the horizontal direction, the end results from the vertical buffing were more complete and consistent.


----------



## pontiac428

I saw a guy on the internets who set up a HF Bauer surfacing tool for the purpose of ruining his lathe bed.  Now I can't find the picture, but it was one of these dubious setups.  It was a South Bend lathe, IIRC, which means I can never buy a South Bend, because that "restored" lathe is somewhere out there!


----------



## Gaffer

imagineer said:


> Probably been commented on already, but I add my endorsement of the Harbor Freight Surfacing Tool.
> 
> View attachment 432049
> 
> 
> It does what it's supposed to.   I've used mine for about 3 hours total now and am pleased with the results.   So far, I've only used the medium (tan) and fine (red) wheels.    One early gripe was the weight of the tool, but after using it, I realized it works better if you don't lean on it, rather allow the weight of the tool to do the work.


I bought the Contour SCT from Eastwood several years ago. I don't know if they were the original designer, but it's where I saw it. It's on sale now for $179 and comes with a 3-year warranty. Mine crapped out at about a year and a half. I emailed them, they sent me a return authorization that included shipping, and they sent me a brand new one. I believe I paid $200 then, but I don't remember. It came with a really nice steel wall mount, extra wheels, and allen wrenches.









						Eastwood CONTOUR SCT® - Surface Conditioning Tool
					

Multiple Tools In One!  Removes Rust, Paint, Body Fillers Conditions Metal so it is Ready to Paint Buff Metal to a Mirror Finish Professional Grade Backed by a 3 Year Warranty US Patent #D814,261




					www.eastwood.com


----------

